# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Crise Ukraine Russie

## Gunny

Vu que ca commence  dborder dans tous les autres sujets, je propose qu'on en parle ici.

Ukraine : l'Allemagne suspend l'autorisation du gazoduc Nord Stream 2 qui la relie  la Russie2

----------


## pmithrandir

Une chose m interroge...

Sur toutes les ractions des candidats, seuls jadot, hidalgo et Macron semblent vouloir aller contre Poutine directement.

Les autres soient 
 - jouent la suisse comme Taubira
 - sont complaisant ou ferment les yeux... Mlenchon et Roussel
 - acceptent que l Ukraine ne fasse pas partie de l OTAN le pen, Pcresse et Zemmour


Y a finalement assez peu de ractions des candidats qui suivent la stratgie actuelle de la France, de l Europe et de nos allis.

Le crime de l Ukraine ayant t de vouloir se rapprocher de nous plutt que de la Russie... je trouve a triste. Que nous ne soyons mme pas capable de soutenir massivement les gens qui veulent tre nos allis...

----------


## Escapetiger

Alors dbat il y a, je cite la Russie avec cette question toujours sans rponse  savoir :

*La fin de l'extension de l'OTAN vers l'est* 

Source : 


_Vladimir Poutine et Sergue Lavrov s'expriment lors d'un conseil de scurit extraordinaire_

RT France, ex-Russia Today

----------


## MABROUKI

> Une chose m interroge...
> 
> Sur toutes les ractions des candidats, seuls jadot, hidalgo et Macron semblent vouloir aller contre Poutine directement.
> 
> Les autres soient 
>  - jouent la suisse comme Taubira
>  - sont complaisant ou ferment les yeux... Mlenchon et Roussel
>  - acceptent que l Ukraine ne fasse pas partie de l OTAN le pen, Pcresse et Zemmour
> 
> ...


De  chez nous  ,d'afrique et je suppose le monde entier , c'est plutot la position des etats de l'UE qui est ambigue sur cette question de l'adhesion  l'Otan. La France et l'Allemagne ,face aux demandes de l'Ukraine freinent des fers , les autres etats importants 
1/ la GB  favorable  outrance car aligne car aligne sur son "oncle" SAM
2/ l'Italie et Espagne sont "suiveuses" 
3/ les pays nordiques ,baltes, la roumanie , la Pologne sont favorables par interet car exposs  la menace russe directement .
A l'interne les candidats  sont me semble -t-il sont partags car  exposs  ces influences europeennes exterieures ,et n'ont pas de conviction politique precise ,voire d'informations serieuses sur la situation relle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une chose m interroge...
> 
> Sur toutes les ractions des candidats, seuls jadot, hidalgo et Macron semblent vouloir aller contre Poutine directement.
> 
> Les autres soient 
>  - jouent la suisse comme Taubira
>  - sont complaisant ou ferment les yeux... Mlenchon et Roussel
>  - acceptent que l Ukraine ne fasse pas partie de l OTAN le pen, Pcresse et Zemmour
> 
> ...


En pleine lection prsidentielle, c'est un dlicat. Il suffit de voir la pirouette de JLM pour ne pas donner raison  Poutine (ce qui serait un suicide politique), tout en responsabilisant Biden (on ne change pas son fusil d'paule). 
Seul Macron a un "pouvoir" sur les actions  mener dans cette affaire. A plus d'un titre, d'ailleurs. En tant que Chef des Armes de la France, et en tant que Prsident de l'Europe en ce moment. 

Dans ce bourbier, je pense que les autres partis politiques savent qu'ils ont plus  perdre qu' gagner. Et comme ils n'ont aucun pouvoir sur ce qui va se passer, ils prfrent rester le plus loign possible de cette histoire, tout en montrant qu'ils ont un avis, mais sans en dire trop.

De toutes faons, ce drame ne passionne pas les franais. C'est loin (enfin, a semble loin), et les enjeux (conomiques, politiques, diplomatiques) leurs chappent compltement (et il ne faut pas compter sur les mdias pour donner un semblant d'explications). 
Du coup, les candidats ne vont pas sur un terrain min, et dont ils ne peuvent tre que spectateur.

----------


## fredinkan

> De toutes faons, ce drame ne passionne pas les franais. C'est loin (enfin, a semble loin), et les enjeux (conomiques, politiques, diplomatiques) leurs chappent compltement (et il ne faut pas compter sur les mdias pour donner un semblant d'explications). 
> Du coup, les candidats ne vont pas sur un terrain min, et dont ils ne peuvent tre que spectateur.


Ils seront passionns quand le prix du gaz et de l'nergie aura atteint des sommets. Tu verras qu'on aura droit  des discours de pseudo docteurs en politique internationale d'ici peu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils seront passionns quand le prix du gaz et de l'nergie aura atteint des sommets.


Ouais si on pouvait viter de diminuer les importations d'nergie Russe ce serait pas mal.
Dans l'UE il doit y avoir des histoires d'indexation des prix de l'nergie ou je ne sais pas quoi, et a ferait chier que le prix du kWh augmente, il est dj bien assez cher comme a.

Peut-tre qu'il y aurait moyen de couper l'Ukraine en deux, d'un ct les pro Russes et de l'autre les pro UE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais si on pouvait viter de diminuer les importations d'nergie Russe ce serait pas mal.
> Dans l'UE il doit y avoir des histoires d'indexation des prix de l'nergie ou je ne sais pas quoi, et a ferait chier que le prix du kWh augmente, il est dj bien assez cher comme a.
> 
> Peut-tre qu'il y aurait moyen de couper l'Ukraine en deux, d'un ct les pro Russes et de l'autre les pro UE.


C'est ce qu' fait Poutine, d'abord en Crime puis maintenant dans le Dombass. 
Ce qui aurait pu tre une solution au conflit Ukraino-Ukrainien, avec des missaires trangers (russes et europens, voire Onusiens), pour un dcoupage de l'Ukraine en plusieurs pays indpendants, voire en rgions semi-indpendantes, enfin, tout un tas de solutions pacifiques existaient. Tout a a t balaye volontairement par Poutine qui a dcid de crer un conflit arm dans cette rgion.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Crimens voulaient rejoindre la Russie, ils ont organiss un rfrendum, aujourd'hui ils sont content d'tre en Russie.
Je ne vois pas le problme.

Ce qui me drange c'est l'expansion de l'OTAN.
L'OTAN encercle les pays qui rsistent un peu  l'empire US (Russie, Iran, etc).
Quand les USA russiront  dmarrer une troisime guerre mondiale, ils auront un trop gros avantage face  ceux qui essaient de rsister  l'hgmonie US.

La Chine ne doit pas rigoler parce qu'elle sait que son tour viendra.

=========
Edit :
Il faut que Macron arrte de croire qu'il est joue un rle  l'international.
Crise ukrainienne : Emmanuel Macron tente de grer laffront diplomatique inflig par Vladimir Poutine



> Cette dconvenue est malvenue  cinquante jours,  peine, de llection prsidentielle. Aux yeux dune partie de lopposition, la trahison de Vladimir Poutine a beau tre choquante, elle serait la traduction de la brzina diplomatique du chef de lEtat. A droite, Valrie Pcresse, candidate du parti Les Rpublicains (LR), a dnonc, mardi sur France Inter, un dialogue essentiel mais  trop tardif  et  solitaire . Emmanuel Macron, qui a convers dix-sept fois par tlphone avec son homologue russe au cours des deux dernires annes et a jou ces derniers jours les mdiateurs avec les dirigeants amricain, allemand et reprsentants de lUnion europenne, se serait, dit-elle, * mis en scne  dans une crise  instrumentalise  des fins lectoralistes .*
> 
> *Des ngociations avortes avec les Iraniens au sommet de Biarritz [en 2019] jusquau dpart forc de nos soldats au Mali, en passant par lchec au Liban et lhumiliation dans laffaire des sous-marins australiens, la prsidence Macron aura affaibli la France sur le plan international. Sa politique des coups dclat permanents naura t quune succession de coups dpe dans leau* , enfonce le snateur (LR) de Vende Bruno Retailleau, conseiller de Mme Pcresse.  Cest un pisode de plus, peut-tre lpisode de trop , a abond mardi le dput de Seine-Saint-Denis et prsident de lUDI, Jean-Christophe Lagarde, estimant quEmmanuel Macron stait fait  berner  par Vladimir Poutine.


Encore un truc de plus qui peut faire baisser sa popularit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les Crimens voulaient rejoindre la Russie


Ha ! Tu tais all en Crime et tu avais interrog les crimens pour le leur demander ?




> ils ont organiss un rfrendum


C'est Poutine qui a organis le rfrendum et il est vident que ce rfrendum n'a aucune valeur, car ralis sous contrle de l'arme russe. Et il suffit de regarder comment se droule les lections en Russie pour comprendre que ce rfrendum est une vaste fumisterie.




> aujourd'hui ils sont content d'tre en Russie.


Et donc, tu es retourn rcemment en Crime pour le leur demander ?




> Quand les USA russiront  dmarrer une troisime guerre mondiale, ils auront un trop gros avantage face  ceux qui essaient de rsister  l'hgmonie US.


Je veux bien que les USA ne soient pas des anges, ni les bienfaiteurs du monde, mais ton anti-amricanisme primaire et ton "love Poutine for ever", c'est un peu trop.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les Crimens voulaient _n'taient pas contre_ rejoindre la Russie, _qui a envahi la zone_ ils ont organiss _et organis_ un "rfrendum", aujourd'hui ils sont content d'tre en Russie.


fixed




> Quand les USA russiront  dmarrer une troisime guerre mondiale, ils auront un trop gros avantage face  ceux qui essaient de rsister  l'hgmonie US.


Pour l'instant, c'est surtout la Russie qui tente de dclencher une guerre mondiale.

----------


## pmithrandir

Au passage, on apprend que la Russie oeuvre galement pour soutenir les mouvements scessionnistes en Bosnie... avec la finalit vidente de dstabiliser encore un peu plus la rgion.

Au mali, on vient de se faire sortir par qui... la Russie.
En syrie, La Russie a aussi maintenu Assad

Ryu, tu semble fan de la Russie, mais ce sont des ennemis froces.

Et surtout, ce sont NOS ennemis. Ils s'attaquent a l'UE de manire rgulire et intensive, et aux intrts directs de la France dans de nombreux pays.

Je ne prtends pas que les amricains soient des saints, mais leurs valeurs et leur mode de vie sont infiniment plus proche des ntres que celles des Russes.
En particulier, ils vivent dans une dmocratie. Qui a ses dfaut, mais qui permet une alternance rgulire dans la gestion du pouvoir. Une justice qui protge aussi les plus faibles.

Et galement une histoire commune avec nous en tant qu'allis... souvent contre un bloc qui contient la Russie.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour l'instant, c'est surtout la Russie qui tente de dclencher une guerre mondiale.


[humour noir] a va certainement dans le bon sens, question drglement climatique et autres incendies monstrueux incontrlables... On a vraiment des abrutis complets aux manettes, des dbiles profonds qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur cour de rcration, c'est bien dramatique.

----------


## halaster08

> Ryu, tu semble fan de la Russie, mais ce sont des ennemis froces.


Quoi ?! Ryu raconte de la merde ? HO LA LA les bras m'en tombe, quelle surprise !



J'ai lu ce matin que Poutine avait donn des ides a Trump qui a dclar que Poutine tait un gnie et qu'il voulait faire pareil au Mexique.
Heureusement qu'il est plus au pouvoir.

Par contre j'espre que a va pas donner des ides  d'autres

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais si on pouvait viter de diminuer les importations d'nergie Russe ce serait pas mal.
> Dans l'UE il doit y avoir des histoires d'indexation des prix de l'nergie ou je ne sais pas quoi, et a ferait chier que le prix du kWh augmente, il est dj bien assez cher comme a.
> 
> Peut-tre qu'il y aurait moyen de couper l'Ukraine en deux, d'un ct les pro Russes et de l'autre les pro UE.


les prix  du gaz par voie terrestre qui ont des contrats  long terme sont indexs sur ceux du prix de petrole,ceux du gaz par voie maritime dit gnl sont fixs par le prix "spot" du march (londres et rotterdam).
A noter que le nouveau gazoduc north stream n'est pas en service ,et que l'europe est aliment par les gazoducs russes passant par l'Ukraine & certains par la BieloRussie
voir  ce lien:
https://www.alternatives-economiques...200836708.html
Ceci fait que la situation actuelle  est plutot delicate ,si le conflit s'etend en Ukraine ,le sort des gazoducs passant par l'Ukraine risque d'etre mis en danger.
Sans parler des oledoducs petroliers traversant ces 2 memes pays.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ol%C3%..._in_Europe.png

Quant  l'Ukraine ,elle a deja failli couper l'alimentation en gaz de l'Europe suite  ses demels sur les factures russes (relative  ses  propres  prelevements ) bien avant l'affaire du Donbass ,GazProm ayant menac de la couper en amont (territoire russe) .
De meme il y a des dmeles pour cause de facturation entre Russie &  BieloRussie.
Quant   couper l'Ukraine ,il ne reste que les 4 cheveux,diantre !!!

En fait l'erreur de strategie des pays europeens date des annes 70, c..d  de ne pas avoir diversifie ses fournisseurs au maximum  pour eviter de trop dependre d'un seul.
L'Union Sovietique   l'epoque (70)  avaiet tout fait pour fournir du gaz  un prix inferieur  celui du GNL(methanier) couteux (transport maritime et installations couteuses fixes de regazeification au depart et arrive ).
Aujourd'hui  malgre le developpement impressiont des moyens de cabotages (methaniers) et la disponibilit des installations de liquefaction du GNL chez les producteurs (exemple l'algerie utilise ses ports methanier et ses bateaux methaniers  50 % de leur capacit,le qatar encore plus)
  cause du  march "spot"  qui rend  les prix volatiles et decourageant pour les producteurs.
Alors qu'un march de contrats  long terme  pousserait les producteurs  investir.

Autre exemple en Afrique : le Nigeria qui dispose de reserves equivalentes  celle de Qatar (2 eme mondial apres les Russes),le Mozambique et l'Angola  egalement ,pays non exportateurs .
On  voit bien qu'il y a bien plus qu'abondance de GN ,mais que ce sont les multinationales qui refusent d'investir et veulent ramasser un pactole en speculant sur les prix.

Quant  JL Melenchon ,il a toujours cherch  menager la chevre et le choux,position de "normand" chere au politicards .
Neanmoins dans une interview  LCI  sur la crise ukrainieme ,il a fait une observation interessantes concernant la remise en cause des frontieres par la force arme dans l'Europe de l'Est :
le bloc ouest a rat le coche en ne faisant pas signer un trait dans le cadre OSCE en 1990 ,sur l'intagibilit des frontieres hrites du bloc sovietique et l'utilisation du referendum des populations au lieu du recours  la force arme( interdire ) pour les modifier.
Ce  faisant il  s'est presque  inspir de la charte de l'UE africaine qui pose ce principe parmi ses principes fondateurs.
2 exceptions  ce principe  depuis 1960 : erythre et soudan du sud.

----------


## Franois M.

Une chose est sure :
 L'Ukraine a t bien lgre et nave d'accepter de fournir  la Russie toutes les armes nuclaires quelle dtenait sur son sol aprs l'clatement de l'ex URSS

Si ils n'avaient pas commis cette erreur tragique qu'a t la signature du Mmorandum de Budapest (il est vrai grandement pouss part les Occidentaux, qui voulaient viter la cration ex-nihilo d'un nouveau pays trs largement dot de l'arme nuclaire) , les Russes y rflchiraient sans doute  deux fois. 

Cot occidental, on rejoue Munich,  croire que nous napprenons jamais rien. Les dictateurs ne sont pas des partenaires fiables et on fait encore semblant de l'ignorer.

----------


## pmithrandir

L'Europe a tout de mme largement diversifi ses importations. On est  25-30% depuis la Russie, loin derrire d'autres pays comme l'Ukraine par exemple qui risque de passer la fin de l'hiver au froid.

Maintenant, je trouve que l'on a une rptition du pass tout a fait troublante.
Un dirigeant, largement autoritaire, prend d'assaut des pays limitrophes en utilisant comme excuses la protection des populations originaires de son pays opprimes.
Les attaques se font petit  petit, chacune d'entre elle n'entrainant pas de ractions trop fortes.
Au passage, ce pays rdige un pacte de non agression avec son voisin, plus gros que lui  l'oppos du front.

L'histoire me fait dire que l'on a pas fini et que l'appetit de la Russie ne sera pas satisfait par l'tat de fait. Il reste encore de nombreux pays susceptibles de rintgrer le bloc de l'Est.


En prenant cela en compte, je me demande pourquoi nous n'utilisons pas la bombe nuclaire conomique directement. Ne leur laissons pas le temps de s'adapter et de se prmunir contre nos sanctions, mettons les  terre immdiatement tant que nous avons l'avantage.
Si au passage, nous payons galement un prix, il me semble infiniment infrieur  celui de la guerre qui s'annonce prochaine et  ses consquences conomiques quotidiennes.


De la mme manire, je pense que la position des candidats  la prsidence par rapport  la Russie doit tre clarifie.
En particulier celle du FN, de LR, de LFI et du parti communiste.
Le FN a recours a des emprunts Russes auprs de banque d'tat pour se financer
LR n'a pas voulu clarifi ses positions par rapport  Franois Fillon, pourtant pay par le pouvoir Russe. 
LFI et le PC tant quand  eux proche idologiquement des milieu communistes de la guerre froide (de part leur age ou leur parti). Leur complaisance m'tonne largement.

----------


## behe

Ne connaissant pas trop le contenu des accords signs en 1990 et 1994, je viens de tomber sur cet article .

----------


## Gunny

> En prenant cela en compte, je me demande pourquoi nous n'utilisons pas la bombe nuclaire conomique directement. Ne leur laissons pas le temps de s'adapter et de se prmunir contre nos sanctions, mettons les  terre immdiatement tant que nous avons l'avantage.
> Si au passage, nous payons galement un prix, il me semble infiniment infrieur  celui de la guerre qui s'annonce prochaine et  ses consquences conomiques quotidiennes.


Plusieurs raisons : 
- certaines sanctions sont extrmes (bannir la Russie de SWIFT par exemple) et pourraient apparatre comme disproportionnes et faire de la Russie une victime
- si tu envoies toutes les sanctions tout de suite, il ne reste plus rien avec quoi menacer la Russie sinon l'arme
- de mme, si on a tout donn, Poutine n'a donc aucun intrt  s'arrter l puisque de toute faon a ne va pas tre pire

----------


## pmithrandir

C est parti la guerre est dclare.

Gunny je ne suis pas d accord.
Il attauqe, tu le mets  genoux directement et tu assches ses finances et celle de toute la population.

Plus de reseau swift, c est toutes les transactions internationale et une population qui paye directement le prix de la guerre. Donc qui rale

----------


## Gunny

> C est parti la guerre est dclare.
> 
> Gunny je ne suis pas d accord.
> Il attauqe, tu le mets  genoux directement et tu assches ses finances et celle de toute la population.
> 
> Plus de reseau swift, c est toutes les transactions internationale et une population qui paye directement le prix de la guerre. Donc qui rale


Maintenant qu'il a attaqu, on est d'accord.

----------


## fredinkan

Les bons vieux billets de banque ont encore de belles annes devant eux

----------


## pmithrandir

Les billets de banque, ca marche pas trop pour payer des transactions en monnaie trangre entre 2 tablissement prsent dans diffrents pays.

Mon inquitude, c'est que nuos faisions des sanctions mesures... alosr que je pense que lorsque l'on a affaire a une brute, il ne faut pas lui laisser le temps de racketter se cammarades et d'agrandir son arme... il faut le mettre  terre de suite pour viter qu'il ne puisse grossir.

Si Poutine prend l'Ukraine, il va du mme coup prendre toutes les capacits de production de ce pays.


Autre point d'inquitude, si Les Russes ont bien supprim toute la dfense arienne Ukrainiene, les bases les plus proches seront en Europe... donc c'est un conflit mondial qui se prpare.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si Poutine prend l'Ukraine, il va du mme coup prendre toutes les capacits de production de ce pays.


les capacits de production de ce pays...c'est certain que Tchernobyl zone sinistre prsente un intrt hautement stratgique  ::mrgreen:: 
 la limite y'a bien le constructeur Antonov mais d'une part est-ce une industrie comptitive ?
Ensuite  mon sens c''est  une entreprise de facto qui appartient  lconomie russe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'Europe a tout de mme largement diversifi ses importations. On est  25-30% depuis la Russie, loin derrire d'autres pays comme l'Ukraine par exemple qui risque de passer la fin de l'hiver au froid.
> 
> Maintenant, je trouve que l'on a une rptition du pass tout a fait troublante.
> Un dirigeant, largement autoritaire, prend d'assaut des pays limitrophes en utilisant comme excuses la protection des populations originaires de son pays opprimes.
> Les attaques se font petit  petit, chacune d'entre elle n'entrainant pas de ractions trop fortes.
> Au passage, ce pays rdige un pacte de non agression avec son voisin, plus gros que lui  l'oppos du front.
> 
> L'histoire me fait dire que l'on a pas fini et que l'appetit de la Russie ne sera pas satisfait par l'tat de fait. Il reste encore de nombreux pays susceptibles de rintgrer le bloc de l'Est.
> 
> ...


Concernant     la diversification  je vous arrete  :c'est plutot un pas en avant,un pas en arriere puisque le Gazoduc sous marin germano-russe vient en appoint des  gazoducs terrestres existant(ukraine et bielorusse) & va accroitre la dependance.
Sans parler  de l'approvisionnement en petrole euro-russe dont on ignore les developpements .

Vous me direz que ce Gazoduc du nord fait suite  la fermeture des centrales nucleaires allemandes.
Mais ce n'est une justification ,car cette  decision ,prise plutot sur la base  de l'avidit allemande allch par l'ours russe ,impacte toute l'UE car il alimentera tous les pays europeens(est ,italie,croatie, autriche). 

Cela met en saillie un fait: l'UE n'as pas de poliique sur la securit energetique.

Quant  la reptition  troublante historique , l'invasion de la Tchecoslavie par Mr Klear en 1939, sous le pretexte de  defendre la minorit des sudetes allemands.
Mais je prciserai dans l'Europe Centrale , je dirais une de plus encore .

En remontant le temps  la crise des sudetes allemands en 1939 elle-meme est une repitition troublante du pass de 1914 : suite  l'attentat serbe sur  un prince autrichien  dans une province austro hongroise  ethiquement non serbe,la Bosnie qui etait anti-serbe (l'est encore aujourd'hui)et pro-austro hongroise.

Mais l'europe centrale depuis le 17 eme siecle est une rgion "sismique ethniquement", pretexte  des guerres entre les Etats europeens les plus puissants et semblable aux Balkans, sans etre decoupE en salami ethnique comme eux .

Quant  Mr Putin il devient inquietant pour la paix,quand il invoque l'histoire : restaurer la "grandeur imperiale russe", le pass ukrainien recent (nazis ukrainiens faisant reference aux allemands de la volga qui se sont rallis  l'arme hitlerienne).

En invoquant l'histoire en politique on peut tout justifier une chose et son contraire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> les capacits de production de ce pays...c'est certain que Tchernobyl zone sinistre prsente un intrt hautement stratgique 
>  la limite y'a bien le constructeur Antonov mais d'une part est-ce une industrie comptitive ?
> Ensuite  mon sens c''est  une entreprise de facto qui appartient  lconomie russe.


Tu as raison ,les seules capacits de production de l'Ukraine ,c'est le BLE des plaines et elle a la reputation d'etre le grenier   bl de l'Europe .

Quant  la guerre en cours ,et si on a en memoire le scenario georgien, Mr Putin veut donner "bastonnade militaire"  l'Ukraine et se retirer au Donbass  pour temperer leur agitation.
Tout en montrant que le bloc Ouest ne levera pas le petit doigt comme en Georgie.

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour Mabrouki c'est ce que j'allais crire de toute faon l'conomie Ukrainienne c'est quoi...des plaines agricoles ?
Y'a bien quelques studios de jeu vido mais c'est pas a qui permet de faire prosprer l'conomie

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les billets de banque, ca marche pas trop pour payer des transactions en monnaie trangre entre 2 tablissement prsent dans diffrents pays.
> 
> Mon inquitude, c'est que nuos faisions des sanctions mesures... alosr que je pense que lorsque l'on a affaire a une brute, il ne faut pas lui laisser le temps de racketter se cammarades et d'agrandir son arme... il faut le mettre  terre de suite pour viter qu'il ne puisse grossir.
> 
> Si Poutine prend l'Ukraine, il va du mme coup prendre toutes les capacits de production de ce pays.


Surtout que l'conomie russe n'est pas trs florissante... Si on flingue ses capacits  exporter ses matires premires, il ne va pas leur rester grand chose.

Mais bon, tant que Poutine est aux commandes, on ne sait pas trop jusqu'o ira l'ogre russe, conomie au tapis ou non.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quant  la guerre en cours ,et si on a en memoire le scenario georgien, Mr Putin veut donner "bastonnade militaire"  l'Ukraine et se retirer au Donbass  pour temperer leur agitation.


Je ne parierais pas l dessus.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne parierais pas l dessus.


Moi non plus. Poutine a toujours t vu comme un matre du pragmatisme et un joueur d'checs, mais ses derniers discours ont fait tomber le masque. L'existence mme de l'Ukraine le drangeant, a va tre difficile de trouver un terrain commun pour un cessez-le-feu.

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut se moquer, mais l'effort de guerre peut re multiple : 
financier (on pille les rserves du pays)alimentaireen ressources naturellesen point d'importance gographiques(base militaires)ainsi qu'en terme de mise au pas de la population. Les Russes sont 140M, les Ukrainiens 44M, ca fait beaucoup de petites mains pour aider a faire plein de choses(depuis la cration d'armes a la tenue des postes pendant que les Russes font la guerre)

Ce qui est rassurant, c'est que l'arme ukraiienne a largement augment ses effectifs sur les 8 dernires annes... ils auraient 250 000 hommes. Si c'ets vrai, ca va donner du fil a retordre aux Russes.

Ce qui l'est moins, c'est qu'on pensait la mme chose des afghan, avec le rsultat qu'on connait, qu'on leur a fourni des armes qui ne doivent pas tomber dans les mains Russes, et que je doute que Poutine aurait envahi un pays qui peut se dfendre

----------


## Gunny

> On peut se moquer, mais l'effort de guerre peut re multiple : 
> financier (on pille les rserves du pays)
> alimentaireen ressources naturellesen point d'importance gographiques(base militaires)ainsi qu'en terme de mise au pas de la population. Les Russes sont 140M, les Ukrainiens 44M, ca fait beaucoup de petites mains pour aider a faire plein de choses(depuis la cration d'armes a la tenue des postes pendant que les Russes font la guerre)
> 
> Ce qui est rassurant, c'est que l'arme ukraiienne a largement augment ses effectifs sur les 8 dernires annes... ils auraient 250 000 hommes. Si c'ets vrai, ca va donner du fil a retordre aux Russes.
> 
> Ce qui l'est moins, c'est qu'on pensait la mme chose des afghan, avec le rsultat qu'on connait, qu'on leur a fourni des armes qui ne doivent pas tomber dans les mains Russes, et que je doute que Poutine aurait envahi un pays qui peut se dfendre


La situation n'est pas comparable  l'Afghanistan, o le gouvernement ne tenait que par l'appui des USA. En fait c'est mme l'inverse, les USA tant les envahisseurs. L'Ukraine est son propre pays et les Ukrainiens se battent pour leur droit d'exister.

D'aprs ce que je lis, la guerre est dj impopulaire en Russie. C'est le choc  Moscou, pas de joie patriotique comme en 2014. L'histoire de l'Ukraine et de la Russie est lie, beaucoup de Russes ont de la famille ou des amis en Ukraine, sans parler des familles des quelques 200.000 soldats russes sur le terrain et des quelques millions d'Ukrainiens vivant en Russie. C'est comme si la France attaquait la Belgique.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

@pmithrandir: dans un sens, je suis d'accord avec toi. Les ripostes "gradues", je pense que ce n'est plus le bon tempo. Le problme est que j'ai l'impression que le Tsar en a rien a carrer, et qu'il est prt a aller au clash avec tout le monde.
Il sait que cela sera a double tranchant, et que les conomies occidentales vont en patir aussi. Il y a surement tout un tas d'tablissments financiers qui ont mis les doigts dans le pot de miel Russe, et qui vont morfler.
De plus, il a surement dj un plan la dessus. Et surement via la Chine, le nid de serpents de l'autre bout du monde.

D'ailleurs a propos, je ne serais pas surpris d'une attaque de la Chine sur Taiwan en parallle avec ce que fait la Russie  l'Est de l'Europe. 

@Mat.M: puisque tu voques la couscoussire Tchernobyl, il y a des fois ou je me dis que si j'tais "extrmiste" Ukrainien et voyant mon pays se faire attaquer par le rouleau compresseur Russe, j'aurais surement cherch a faire sauter le bocal qui recouvre tout ca, histoire de dfinitivement jouer la politique de la "terre brle". On est pas a l'abri d'un "geste fou".

Ce qui m'tonne dans les ractions que j'entends actuellement aux infos, ce sont les commentaires sur les propos de Poutine. Je ne comprends pas, c'est pourtant clair et simple:
. il se fou de notre gueule
. il n'a absolument pas digr - je pense - la grosse couleuvre que les USA ont tent de faire gober au monde lors de l'invasion de l'Irak. Donc lui, il avance tranquillement qu'il y a un gnocide dans le Dombass, que l'Ukraine est "nazifie" et est une menace. Pourquoi pas, aprs tout..
. il n'a surement pas du tout apprci le fait que la France et l'Angleterre (majoritaiement) aient outrepass le mandat donn par l'ONU lors des interventions en Lybie, ce qui a provoqu la chute de Kadhafi.
Etc...
Donc maintenant, il est en roue libre ...


Joyeuse anne 2022 !  ::D: 
Je ne sais plus dans quel thread je disais que depuis l'aprs Chirac, tous les prsidents qui se sont points se sont retrouvs avec des merdes incroyables et inattendues a grer. Crise financire mondiale, terrorisme, covid, etc..
Le prochain ou la prochaine qui va s'assoir sur le trone a intrt a avoir les paules solides.

----------


## Mat.M

salut Sunchaser dans cette logique-l oui malheureusement la Chine peut attaquer Tawan c'est une ventualit.
On peut s'attendre au pire  ::calim2:: 
c'est que la Chine s'est surarme ces derniers temps elle dipose de plus d'une dizaine de porte-avions  ce que sais

----------


## David_g

> Plus de reseau swift, c est toutes les transactions internationale


c'est mchant pour Fillon.  ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> On peut se moquer, mais l'effort de guerre peut re multiple : 
> financier (on pille les rserves du pays)alimentaireen ressources naturellesen point d'importance gographiques(base militaires)ainsi qu'en terme de mise au pas de la population. Les Russes sont 140M, les Ukrainiens 44M, ca fait beaucoup de petites mains pour aider a faire plein de choses(depuis la cration d'armes a la tenue des postes pendant que les Russes font la guerre)
> 
> Ce qui est rassurant, c'est que l'arme ukraiienne a largement augment ses effectifs sur les 8 dernires annes... ils auraient 250 000 hommes. Si c'ets vrai, ca va donner du fil a retordre aux Russes.
> 
> Ce qui l'est moins, c'est qu'on pensait la mme chose des afghan, avec le rsultat qu'on connait, qu'on leur a fourni des armes qui ne doivent pas tomber dans les mains Russes, et que je doute que Poutine aurait envahi un pays qui peut se dfendre


A propos  de ressources naturelles ,tu m'as rappel que le Donbass ,deja preempt par la Russie , contient les plus grandes ressources de charbon fossile d'europe centrale.
Sa preemption russe est deja un atout Putinien  dans la dependance  energitique  de l'Europe centrale au gaz et petrole russe.
Car s'il etait pass au mains de l'Ukraine ,celle-ci le revendrait  la Pologne ,Tchecoslovaquie ,Hongrie,Allemagne pour le substituer au gaz russe.
L'annexion de l'Ukraine est improbable car cette republique est membre de l'ONU depuis 1945, et son annexion  est une chose mal vue par tous les etats membres  pour qui elle constitue un precedent grave.
Ce  que voulait Putin c'etait son maintien comme membre de la Federation de Russie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce  que voulait Putin c'etait son maintien comme membre de la Federation de Russie.


La Fdration de Russie, c'est le vrai nom de la Russie, il me semble.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les billets de banque, ca marche pas trop pour payer des transactions en monnaie trangre entre 2 tablissement prsent dans diffrents pays.
> 
> Mon inquitude, c'est que nuos faisions des sanctions mesures... alosr que je pense que lorsque l'on a affaire a une brute, il ne faut pas lui laisser le temps de racketter se cammarades et d'agrandir son arme... il faut le mettre  terre de suite pour viter qu'il ne puisse grossir.
> 
> Si Poutine prend l'Ukraine, il va du mme coup prendre toutes les capacits de production de ce pays.
> 
> 
> Autre point d'inquitude, si Les Russes ont bien supprim toute la dfense arienne Ukrainiene, les bases les plus proches seront en Europe... donc c'est un conflit mondial qui se prpare.


pmithrandir  quel pseudo  qui sonne un  bien PMENHIR !!!

Le fameux package de sanctions UE est annonc pour PUNIR l'invasion de l'Ukraine .Il est equivalent  une tape sur le dos qui n'a aucune change de mettre un OURS  terre .
1/ Gel  des avoirs des hommes d'affaires et entreprises russes .
2 / Quid des biens et avoirs des "oligarques" corrompus pillards du pauvre peuple russe 
Quid de Swift (qui empecherait les livraisons  l'allemagne (et les pays de l'UE) ,entre autres et le reste du commerce russe ,principalement les armes , avec le monde).
De plus on ne sait pas si Gazprom le principal fournisseur de devises de Mr Putin est concern par le gel des avoirs.

Ceci  met en exergue le cynisme politique des dirigeants europeens:
1/ accepter de  dependre  des ventes d'energie d'un regime totalitaire  de surcroit qualifi d'ennemi de la  dmocratie et des liberts 
2/ hberger ,o scandale ,les avoirs de  ses "oligarques" corrompus ,oui corrompus  l'os, avoirs extorqus au pauvre peuple russe ,au detrimant du developpement economique des russes.
3/ tout en prtendant   travers la "propagande" officielle( je dis bien bien officielle) dfendre les liberts et la dmocratie en Russie 
Tout  cela sent la plaisanterie de mauvais gout des politicards.

Quant  la prsente invasion,  mon humble avis ,le but de Mr Putin est de mener
-  d'une part une politique dite "des frappes prebentives"(inaugure par les USA et Israel) visant les capacits de defense miltaire ukrainiens.
-  l'occuper temporairement comme moyen de ngociation  avec l'UE et l'Otan ,pour leur et lui imposer un statut de neutralit  .
Evidemment si la ngociation traine cela deviendra un boulet conomique pour lui (40 millions d'Ukraiens pas riches).

Un  conflit mondial : mais non,mais non car il sera nucleaire.
Or nous vivons sous un regime  de paix mondiale  garanti par l'EQUILIBRE DE LA TERREUR  sans vainqurs ni vaincus en cas d'affrontement Russie - Usa (via otan) et ce depuis 1945 soit 75 ans .
A cela  rajoutons les improbables conflits dus  de nouveaux convives au festin nuclaire meurtrier :Chine ,Inde,Pakistan,Israel, Core du Nord.

Sous  ce regime d'EQUILIBRE DE LA TERREUR  les seules  guerres possible sont des guerres conventionnelles menes :
- soit par pays tiers interposs NON MUNIS D'ARMES NUCLEAIRES 
- soit un pays  MUNI DE L'ARME NUCLEAIRE et l'autre dpourvu.

D'ailleurs un des prtextes invoqus par Mr Putin lors de l'invasion c'est de dtruire un embryon d'arme nuclaire ukrainien, et noter sa promptitude hier  encercler le sarcophage de Tchernobyl.

----------


## MABROUKI

> La Fdration de Russie, c'est le vrai nom de la Russie, il me semble.


oui,effectivement.
Mais un membre de plus est le bienvenu dans toute federation.

----------


## Gunny

Un bon article sur SWIFT et la Russie : https://thebulletin.org/2022/02/russ...-path-forward/
En gros : SWIFT est une infrastructure (base en Belgique !) qui peut tre vue comme l'internet des banques. Si un pays n'a plus accs  SWIFT, c'est un chaos immdiat car les banques sont prives de leur moyen de communication prfr, mais a n'empche rien, les communications peuvent passer par tout le reste (email, tlephone, fax, etc.). Pass le choc initial, les banques finissent par s'adapter comme on a pu le voir avec le cas de l'Iran en 2012.

----------


## Gunny

> Un  conflit mondial : mais non,mais non car il sera nucleaire.
> Or nous vivons sous un regime  de paix mondiale  garanti par l'EQUILIBRE DE LA TERREUR  sans vainqurs ni vaincus en cas d'affrontement Russie - Usa (via otan) et ce depuis 1945 soit 75 ans .
> A cela  rajoutons les improbables conflits dus  de nouveaux convives au festin nuclaire meurtrier :inde,Pakistan,israel, core du sud.
> 
> Sous  ce regime d'EQUILIBRE DE LA TERREUR  les seules  guerres possible sont des guerres conventielles menes par des pays  
> - soit par pays tiers interposs NON MUNIS D'ARMES NUCLEAIRES 
> - soit un pays  MUNI DE L'ARME NUCLEAIRE et l'autre dpourvu.


Oui, tous les acteurs nuclaires vitent le conflit entre eux comme la peste, mais a ne veut pas dire que a ne peut arriver par accident ou erreur de communication. Il existe beaucoup de scenarios possibles : https://thebulletin.org/2022/02/the-...-now-possible/

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> oui,effectivement.
> Mais un membre de plus est le bienvenu dans toute federation.


Les ukrainiens n'ont pas l'air trop d'accord, et a risque de se transformer en une version europenne de l'afghanistan.

----------


## Gunny

Poutine esprait probablement dstabiliser l'UE avec un flot de rfugis ukrainiens. C'est rat, daprs ce que je lis, tout le monde ouvre ses portes en solidarit. Mme le Danemark s'y met, aprs des annes de politiques hostiles envers les migrants et rfugis : https://cphpost.dk/?p=131616

----------


## Gunny

> Les ukrainiens n'ont pas l'air trop d'accord, et a risque de se transformer en une version europenne de l'afghanistan.


Dans un sondage rcent, prs d'un quart des ukrainiens se dclaraient prts  prendre les armes si la Russie se dcidait  envahir : https://warontherocks.com/2022/02/ca...ssian-victory/

----------


## Mat.M

prendre les armes...ehhh le Figaro titre "Alors que lUkraine plie sous les bombes russes, les allis commencent  sinquiter pour leur propre scurit"  ::oops::   ::oops:: 

ou bien "la Russie estime que les relations avec les Occidentaux sont proches du point de non-retour"
source

si a continue on risque tous de recevoir une convocation de la gendarmerie ou de la police  rejoindre la caserne la plus proche pour recevoir paquetage,arme, treillis,rations de combat.. ::oops::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Poutine esprait probablement dstabiliser l'UE avec un flot de rfugis ukrainiens. C'est rat, daprs ce que je lis, tout le monde ouvre ses portes en solidarit. Mme le Danemark s'y met, aprs des annes de politiques hostiles envers les migrants et rfugis : https://cphpost.dk/?p=131616


La diffrence majeure c est que les ukrainiens sont blanc, chrtien et qu Ils partagent une histoire commune avec toute l Europe de l est.

a cr des liens...


Ce matin j ai expliqu la guerre  mon fils


L Ukraine faisait partie de la bande de copains de la Russie. Un jour elle a dcid de faire partie d une autre bande de copain. Donc la Russie a dcid de lui casser la figure pour lui demander de revenir dans sa bande.


Dit comme a, le conflit parat vraiment ridicule et un gamin de 6 ans trouve tout de suite l agresseur...

----------


## Pyramidev

> Ce matin j ai expliqu la guerre  mon fils
> 
> 
> L Ukraine faisait partie de la bande de copains de la Russie. Un jour elle a dcid de faire partie d une autre bande de copain. Donc la Russie a dcid de lui casser la figure pour lui demander de revenir dans sa bande.
> 
> 
> Dit comme a, le conflit parat vraiment ridicule et un gamin de 6 ans trouve tout de suite l agresseur...


Prsent comme a, ton fils va interprter que la Russie cherche  se venger de l'Ukraine par ridicule jalousie alors que, en fait, c'est contre les tats-Unis qu'elle lutte. Aussi bien du point de vue des tats-Unis que de la Russie, l'Ukraine n'est qu'un pion sur l'chiquier.

Je relaie une vido de Franois Asselineau qui a l'inconvnient d'avoir une connotation un peu trop pro-Russie, mais qui est intressante sur l'aspect gopolitique :




Pendant la majorit de la vido, il parle d'histoire. Ensuite, il parle des enjeux des approvisionnements en nergie et fait de la pub pour sa proposition de la sortie de l'union europenne et de l'OTAN.

Cela dit, chercher pourquoi la Russie se comporte ainsi ne dispense pas de condamner ce qu'elle fait subir au peuple ukrainien. Je relaie une image de Allan Barte :

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, si tu n offres pas des conditions meilleures que ton ennemi et que ce dernier te pique tes potes... c est un peu de ta faute aussi.

Si les USA sont capable de sduire l Ukraine, malgr les milliards proposs par la Russie... C est peut tre que la Russie fait moins rver.


Les tats unis sont  l.autre bout du monde, il propose une coopration aux impacts conomiques discutables... et l Ukraine veut quand mme rejoindre leur groupe d allis.

----------


## MABROUKI

> En mme temps, si tu n offres pas des conditions meilleures que ton ennemi et que ce dernier te pique tes potes... c est un peu de ta faute aussi.
> 
> Si les USA sont capable de sduire l Ukraine, malgr les milliards proposs par la Russie... C est peut tre que la Russie fait moins rver.
> 
> 
> Les tats unis sont  l.autre bout du monde, il propose une coopration aux impacts conomiques discutables... et l Ukraine veut quand mme rejoindre leur groupe d allis.


L'Ukraine,je veux dire sa population(pas ce que disent ses dirigeants ,j' y viens ci-aprs) veut adherer  l'UE  pour 2 raisons basiques et elle le clame depuis le depuis de sa  "revolution" ,- les pays UE reprsente pour elle un monde PROCHE ET CONNU ou rgne   
- Dmocratie et Libert  
- un monde RICH,PROSPERE  espre  s'enrichir 
-   
Acquerir donc  UN NOUVEAU STATUT de pays dmocratique et libre, prospere.

L'autre  Ukraine , celle  des dirigeants veut se rapprocher des USA et son ticket d'entr est l'OTAN(l'adhesion exige l'unanimit des membres ).
Ce ticket  ,penses-ils , protgera son NOUVEAU STATUT  contre son  voisin russe assez  puissant pour tenter de le remettre en cause.
Ce  double    aspect  n'est pas peru  clairement par les ukrainiens moyens,  mon avis.
En attendant le bruit tonitruant des armes  cache tout , et rend l'issue de ce challenge obscur.

----------


## SplifMan

> Les ukrainiens n'ont pas l'air trop d'accord, et a risque de se transformer en une version europenne de l'afghanistan.


a dpend duquel cot de l'Ukraine le sondage est fait, Est ou Ouest.



> Je relaie une vido de Franois Asselineau qui a l'inconvnient d'avoir une connotation un peu trop pro-Russie, mais qui est intressante sur l'aspect gopolitique :


Je suis d'accord avec ce monsieur, mais avec quelque remarques personnelles:
Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord aussi que la mauvaise accueil faite  Macron est due au fait que la France est membre de l'OTAN qui tait considr comme juge et partie, mais que quel que soit la bonne volont de Macron, ce serait les USA qui dciderait, nuance, les hsitations des Allemands pour les menaces de sanctions contre la Russie tait une victoire symbolique pour Poutine.



> sa proposition de la sortie de l'union europenne et de l'OTAN.


Personnellement, je pense que c'est l'UE qui doit former une arm bien dirig et quitter l'OTAN. L'UE a beaucoup d'intrt de travailler avec la Russie qu'avec les USA. Faut juste voir les coups bas des USA envers la France ces derniers temps: contrat sur des rafales, sous-marin avec l'Australie, et mme des masques dstines  la France en Chine au dbut du covid, sans parler des impacts sur les sanctions sur l'annexion de Crime. Comme ils disent: "America First". La plupart des sanctions sont rentre UE et la Russie, pour les USA, c'est juste symbolique, et inutile de dire que cette situation est favorable  Biden.




> Cela dit, chercher pourquoi la Russie se comporte ainsi ne dispense pas de condamner ce qu'elle fait subir au peuple ukrainien.


Je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Jipt

> En attendant le bruit tonitruant des armes cache tout, et rend l'issue de ce challenge obscur.


Et comme on n'a pas de *vrai pape* pour *l'excommunier*, comme a se passait au Moyen ge ou  la Renaissance ou mme plus tard, tant bien a aurait march, puisqu'il parat que le fou dangereux est trs religieux, mais l'autre inutile de Rome tout ce qu'il est fichu de demander c'est l'ouverture d'un couloir humanitaire, tu parles d'une blague !

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord aussi que la mauvaise accueil faite  Macron.


j'aurais pas aim tre  la place d'Emmanuel Macron, celui-ci a certainement d avoir des sueurs froides en ngociant avec Poutine la semaine dernire.
Car quoique dise Macron il marche sur des ufs car Poutine est un psychorigide.
Le problme de ce psychorigide c'est qu'il a la main sur la bombe atomique.
Dans la tte de Poutine activer la dissuasion nuclaire c'est forcment rationnel...
les problmes ne sont plus donc d'ordre politique mais plutt psychologiques.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

au fait, on paye pas des gens (avec nos impts) pour viter ce genre de merdier ? Rappelez-moi leur nom, dj ? Ah oui, les... _Casques bleus_, a vous dit quelque chose ?
Qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, en ce moment ? Sont planqus au fond de leurs casernes  se rouler des beuz ?

Et voil que l'Allemagne va se rarmer, comme dans les annes '30 ! _Est-ce que ce monde est srieux ?_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour,
> 
> au fait, on paye pas des gens (avec nos impts) pour viter ce genre de merdier ? Rappelez-moi leur nom, dj ? Ah oui, les... _Casques bleus_, a vous dit quelque chose ?
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, en ce moment ? Sont planqus au fond de leurs casernes  se rouler des beuz ?
> 
> Et voil que l'Allemagne va se rarmer, comme dans les annes '30 ! _Est-ce que ce monde est srieux ?_


Les casques bleus, sont les soldats de l'ONU, et la Russie fait partie de l'ONU et y a un droit de vto. Donc, il y a peu de chances que les casques bleus puissent tre dploys en Ukraine.

----------


## Gunny

> Bonjour,
> 
> au fait, on paye pas des gens (avec nos impts) pour viter ce genre de merdier ? Rappelez-moi leur nom, dj ? Ah oui, les... _Casques bleus_, a vous dit quelque chose ?
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, en ce moment ? Sont planqus au fond de leurs casernes  se rouler des beuz ?
> 
> Et voil que l'Allemagne va se rarmer, comme dans les annes '30 ! _Est-ce que ce monde est srieux ?_


Ce n'est pas la mission des casques bleus, et mme si a l'tait, ils sont dploys par le conseil de scurit de l'ONU, o la Russie possde un droit de vto.
Poutine a pouss un peu trop fort et a fini par rveiller le gorille de 300kg qu'est l'Europe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et comme on n'a pas de *vrai pape* pour *l'excommunier*, comme a se passait au Moyen ge ou  la Renaissance ou mme plus tard, tant bien a aurait march, puisqu'il parat que le fou dangereux est trs religieux, mais l'autre inutile de Rome tout ce qu'il est fichu de demander c'est l'ouverture d'un couloir humanitaire, tu parles d'une blague !


Sa Saintet le Pape aurait d appeler   cesser les hostilits &  faire une prire pour la paix !!!
("aurait d appeler ou appel" ,aide moi,je vieillis et j'ai des fuites de memoire).

Le  seul Pape de notre temps est l'ONU ,espce de Prlat ou plutt de Magistrat charg de dire le droit.
L'ouverture d'un couloir humanitaire c'est du ressort de son espce de Nonce Apostolique  aka la Croix Rouge Internationale ,messager des malheurs 
Du point devue ,disons le ,mcrant , de Nonce Apostolique  toutes les folies  guerrires  humaines sont invitables ,sont des  fatalits.
Car toute guerre est une folie humaine ou tout peut arriver.


Comme l'as  dclar N.Sarkozy  l'issue de son entretien avec Macron,   ce Pape Onusien est frapp de paralysie,d'apathie  cause de l'incapable president de son AG,un Portugais fourbe & jemenfoutiste  ,aka Guterres,qui gre surtout sa carrire. 


Pourtant  dans un precedent historique proche (1955,Guerre des 2 cores), l'ONU  s'est interpose en prsidant  les ngociations d'armistice et en envoyant des casques bleus.

Bref mme  le minimum syndical n'a pas t fait c..d : 
Rien ne s'oppose   dans  les statuts de  l'Assemble Gnrale ONUSIENNE  pour qu'elle convoquer une AG extraordinaire,(et surtout si le Conseil de Scurit des culs de plomb est paralys par un des membres), pour condamner l'invasion par la force militaire d'un pays membre par un autre,et demander le retrait immdiat de l'envahisseur.Cette  condamnation aurait  un triple interert:
- statuer sur la lgitimit du comportement de l'Etat Russie. 
- donner  une lgitimit  toutes les actions entreprises par  ses etats membres (aide militaire aux ukrainiens,sanctions conomiques) .

Cela a t pourtant fait dans le cas de la 2eme guerre d'Irak: dsaveu par l'AG et meme le Conseil CNS, suite au veto Franais.
Dans  ce conflit on marche sur la tete !!!

----------


## Gunny

Les mdias russes Sputnik et Russia Today (RT) interdits dans l'UE
C'est pas trop tt, a fait des annes que je me demande comment on peut accepter ce qui n'est ni plus ni moins que de la propagande officielle grossire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Poutine est trs dangereux, et sa menace d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire n'est pas  prendre  la rigolade.

Ce type est en perte de jugements et toutes ses certitudes sont en train de se casser la figure. 

1re certitude : L'Ukraine tombera aux mains de l'arme russe en 2 jours... RAT
2me certitude : L'UE ne se mettra pas d'accord pour les sanctions conomiques... RAT
3me certitude : Les pays occidentaux n'enverront pas d'armes  l'Ukraine... encore RAT

De plus cette guerre est loin d'tre soutenue par le peuple russe. Et, comme il est all trop loin pour reculer sans perdre la face, et n'tant pas un type rationnel, il devient extrmement dangereux. 
Il reste l'espoir que s'il pte un cble et dcide d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire contre l'occident, ses gnraux ne le suivent pas...  ::calim2::  Petit espoir...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et comme on n'a pas de *vrai pape* pour *l'excommunier*, comme a se passait au Moyen ge ou  la Renaissance ou mme plus tard, tant bien a aurait march, puisqu'il parat que le fou dangereux est trs religieux, mais l'autre inutile de Rome tout ce qu'il est fichu de demander c'est l'ouverture d'un couloir humanitaire, tu parles d'une blague !


En Russie, le Pape n'a aucun impact... ils sont orthodoxe.. et leur quivalent local est avec Poutine.




> Et voil que l'Allemagne va se rarmer, comme dans les annes '30 ! _Est-ce que ce monde est srieux ?_


C'est toute l'Europe qu dcouvre depuis 3 jours qu'une arme, le truc qui paraissait improbable il y a encore peu, est ncessaire quand on a des voisins un peu facile de la gchette.

Petit apart, Macron avait dit qu'il voulait dvelopp l'Europe de la Dfense, je ne pense pas qu'il croyait que son message serait aussi fortement entendu  ::(: 



Ce que je vois en tout cas, c'est que Poutine a dj perdu cette guerre.

En effet, il clame depuis des annes qu'en quelques heures, quelques jours, il peut tre maitre  la foi de Varsovie, kiev et bucarest...

Cette "exprience" nous montre que ce n'est en fait pas le cas. L'arme Russe, toute puissante qu'elle est, se retrouve en face de difficults non prvues pour lUkraine uniquement.

Et comme voqu prcdemment, lveil de l'Europe, la premire puissance conomique mondiale qui s'tait vertue de reste non militarise depuis sa cration, est tout de mme le signe que ce n'est pas gagn pour lui.
Les seuls en mesures de maintenir la Russie a flot avec les sanctions prises sont la chine et quelques allis historiques. Ce qui va le mettre en position de vassalit forte envers Pekin... tout ce qu'il dteste le plus.

----------


## MABROUKI

> j'aurais pas aim tre  la place d'Emmanuel Macron, celui-ci a certainement d avoir des sueurs froides en ngociant avec Poutine la semaine dernire.
> Car quoique dise Macron il marche sur des ufs car Poutine est un psychorigide.
> Le problme de ce psychorigide c'est qu'il a la main sur la bombe atomique.
> Dans la tte de Poutine activer la dissuasion nuclaire c'est forcment rationnel...
> les problmes ne sont plus donc d'ordre politique mais plutt psychologiques.


euh , d'ordre militaire veux-tu dire .
Car un problme psychologique, s'il est grave  se rgle par l'internement dans un asile de fous, sauf si le fou est arme auquel cas il faut recourir  son entourage ou des paras tombant du ciel pour l'encamisoler !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Poutine est trs dangereux, et sa menace d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire n'est pas  prendre  la rigolade.
> 
> Ce type est en perte de jugements et toutes ses certitudes sont en train de se casser la figure. 
> 
> 1re certitude : L'Ukraine tombera aux mains de l'arme russe en 2 jours... RAT
> 2me certitude : L'UE ne se mettra pas d'accord pour les sanctions conomiques... RAT
> 3me certitude : Les pays occidentaux n'enverront pas d'armes  l'Ukraine... encore RAT
> 
> De plus cette guerre est loin d'tre soutenue par le peuple russe. Et, comme il est all trop loin pour reculer sans perdre la face, et n'tant pas un type rationnel, il devient extrmement dangereux. 
> Il reste l'espoir que s'il pte un cble et dcide d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire contre l'occident, ses gnraux ne le suivent pas...  Petit espoir...


si l'"establishment russe" (il  existe comme aux USA ) est convaincu de ce qu'il dit ,ses membres se runiront en catimini pour l'envoyer dans un hpital de fous politiques car il en existe des milliers en Russie ,et sont concus AD HOC.

----------


## MABROUKI

> a dpend duquel cot de l'Ukraine le sondage est fait, Est ou Ouest.
> 
> ....les hsitations des Allemands pour les menaces de sanctions contre la Russie tait une victoire symbolique pour Poutine.
> 
> Personnellement, je pense que c'est l'UE qui doit former une arm bien dirig et quitter l'OTAN. L'UE a beaucoup d'intrt de travailler avec la Russie qu'avec les USA. ....


Pour  mettre sur pied une arme europenne sous la banniere UE (l'UE etant pas une nation : meme langue  minima),donc une alliance des armes europeenes dote d'une dissuasion nuclaire ,il faut au moins:
-que l'allemagne soit autorise  possder l'arme nucleaire (ce qui est interdit par le CNS onusien)
-que l'Italie et l'espagne en soit dotes aussi,sans parler d'autres pays .
-que l'UE se dote d'un Ministre des Armes charge de pourvoir  ses besoins , sa recherche militaire.
-d'un tat major unique 
De plus les effectifs et armes conventionnelles  doivent tre plus toffs.
TACHE  KOLOSSALE qui demande du temps et beaucoup d'argent.

----------


## Gunny

> En Russie, le Pape n'a aucun impact... ils sont orthodoxe.. et leur quivalent local est avec Poutine.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est toute l'Europe qu dcouvre depuis 3 jours qu'une arme, le truc qui paraissait improbable il y a encore peu, est ncessaire quand on a des voisins un peu facile de la gchette.
> 
> Petit apart, Macron avait dit qu'il voulait dvelopp l'Europe de la Dfense, je ne pense pas qu'il croyait que son message serait aussi fortement entendu 
> 
> 
> ...


Poutine a dj perdu. Il n'a pas anticip que la rsistance ukrainienne et la raction de la communaut internationale (et des russes eux-mmes) seraient aussi fortes. La soi-disant puissante et moderne arme russe se fait dfoncer en direct sur Tik-Tok, dvoilant des problmes logistiques, des chars obsoltes et des gamins conscrits de force qui veulent rentrer chez leurs parents (ne sous-estimez pas la frocit des mres russes, pendant la guerre de Tchtchnie elles ont lou des bus pour aller directement rclamer leurs fils aux officiers). Ce n'est pas dit que la Russie gagnera la bataille militaire. Et mme si c'est le cas, elle ne pourra pas tenir l'Ukraine. Si Poutine renverse Zelensky, il a 2 possibilits : tablir un gouvernement fantoche et se retirer, ou une occupation militaire. Dans le premier cas, le moment o le dernier soldat russe aura quitt l'Ukraine, le gouvernement sera renvers. Dans le second, l'arme russe devra affronter une population extrmement hostile et arme jusqu'aux dents dans le plus vaste pays d'Europe, une situation intenable.
La grande question c'est comment Poutine va se sortir du bourbier dans lequel il s'est lui-mme mis. Il pourrait simplement se retirer et dire que ses objectifs de dnazification et dmilitarisation ont t atteints et dclarer une victoire (a s'est dj vu). Ou pas.

----------


## Gunny

Pour ce qui est des propos de Poutine en ce qui concerne les armes nuclaires, c'est un avertissement dirig  l'OTAN de ne pas intervenir militairement dans le conflit. La bonne nouvelle c'est que l'OTAN est trs au courant et fait tout ce qui est possible pour ne pas entrer en confrontation directe avec la Russie : https://twitter.com/Joshua_Pollack/s...31711532699652
a ne veut pas dire que c'est impossible, surtout par accident ou erreur de communication, mais tout le monde est trs prudent.

Aussi, en Russie, la dcision d'utiliser l'arme atomique est celle de Poutine seul, mais elle doit tre authentifie par 2 autres personnes : le ministre de la dfense et le gnral en chef (je ne connais pas le titre exact en franais). Voici leurs tronches lors de la runion au moment o Poutine a fait ses dclarations : https://twitter.com/Joshua_Pollack/s...85942266818571
Poutine peut trs bien tre devenu fou, les (riches) gens autour de lui n'ont pas envie de mourir dans une apocalypse nuclaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Gunny, je pense que pour la menace nuclaire,  nous pouvons compter sur le bon sens, et la peur de tous les gnraux du monde.
Ils savent que si la bombe part, il y en a 10 qui reviennent en retour et qu'ils condamnent non pas uniquement leurs ennemis, mais galement leur pays a une vitrification avance.

Si sur la dizaine de personnes prsente il n y en a pas un qui sort un flingue pour excuter sommairement celui qui veut lancer la bombe, je serai trs tonn... et mort  ::D:

----------


## mach1974

A tous les commentateurs du FORUM , il y a en l'air au dessus des Etats Unis des B52 puis des B1B qui tournent 24/24 avec des missiles de croisires et des ttes nuclaires comme en France depuis 1974 des mirages 4 puis des rafales avec des ASMP .  Il faut laisser les journaleux qui nous instruisent dans l'ignorance , comme les Sous Marins lanceurs d'engin avec des M51.

----------


## Jipt

> Les casques bleus, sont les soldats de l'ONU, et la Russie fait partie de l'ONU et y a un droit de vto. Donc, il y a peu de chances que les casques bleus puissent tre dploys en Ukraine.


Mais a n'a pas de sens, a ! Alors leur ONU et ce droit de veto (dj, a, a m'a toujours trou le luc), pour ceux qui se l'ont octroy, il faudrait juste que quand y en a un qui fait un pas de travers, ben il est exclu.

Sinon c'est juste qu'un tas de guignols et de jean-foutres qui ne servent  rien, Sarko a parfois un peu raison, faudrait mettre un grand coup de pied dans cette fourmilire d'incapables.





> ("aurait d appeler ou appel", aide-moi, je vieillis et j'ai des fuites de mmoire).


Qaund je ne sais pas, je teste avec un verbe o l'erreur n'est pas possible : aurait d _prendre_, aurait d _finir_, parce que _pris_ ou _fini_ a n'aurait pas fonctionn dans ton oreille.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il faut laisser les journaleux qui nous instruisent dans l'ignorance


Il en va des journalistes comme des autres corps de mtiers, certains sont trs bons, d'autres beaucoup moins.
Les journaux comme "le canard enchan" ou "mediapart" sont  l'origine d'un trs grand nombre de rvlations documentes et qui ont permis souvent de dclencher des affaires judiciaires.
D'autres quipes comme celle de "cash investigation" font galement un travail de fond remarquable sur plusieurs annes.
D'autres dans le milieu des sciences et de la recherche font un travail mritoire de vulgarisation auprs des botiens que nous sommes
D'autres encore risquent leur vie au quotidien sur de nombreux sujets, et pas seulement les lieux de conflits arms.

Tous ceux l mritent d'autres noms que "journaleux", ils mritent notre considration et notre respect !

----------


## Bubu017

> Mais a n'a pas de sens, a ! Alors leur ONU et ce droit de veto (dj, a, a m'a toujours trou le luc), pour ceux qui se l'ont octroy, il faudrait juste que quand y en a un qui fait un pas de travers, ben il est exclu.
> 
> Sinon c'est juste qu'un tas de guignols et de jean-foutres qui ne servent  rien, Sarko a parfois un peu raison, faudrait mettre un grand coup de pied dans cette fourmilire d'incapables.


Mme quand ils interviennent, les casques bleus ont peu de marge de manuvre. Je te conseille le film No man's land qui est assez intressant.

----------


## Gunny

> Gunny, je pense que pour la menace nuclaire,  nous pouvons compter sur le bon sens, et la peur de tous les gnraux du monde.
> Ils savent que si la bombe part, il y en a 10 qui reviennent en retour et qu'ils condamnent non pas uniquement leurs ennemis, mais galement leur pays a une vitrification avance.
> 
> Si sur la dizaine de personnes prsente il n y en a pas un qui sort un flingue pour excuter sommairement celui qui veut lancer la bombe, je serai trs tonn... et mort


Ces gnraux (de diffrents pays) communiquent aussi entre eux de manire plus ou moins officielle (ce que l'on appelle les "back channels"), justement dans le but de mieux se connatre et d'viter un drapage d  un manque de communication : https://www.politico.com/news/2022/0...ation-00012107
Les renseignements US ont aussi t incroyablement prcis durant toute la crise, alimentant la possibilit qu'ils soient informs par quelqu'un de haut plac au Kremlin qui ne voit pas la guerre d'un bon oeil.

----------


## Franois M.

> A tous les commentateurs du FORUM , il y a en l'air au dessus des Etats Unis des B52 puis des B1B qui tournent 24/24 avec des missiles de croisires et des ttes nuclaires comme en France depuis 1974 des mirages 4 puis des rafales avec des ASMP .  Il faut laisser les journaleux qui nous instruisent dans l'ignorance , comme les Sous Marins lanceurs d'engin avec des M51.


Le B52 n'est plus vecteur de l'arme nuclaire depuis son incorporation au GSC.
Le Mirage IV idem depuis 1988, et de plus il est dcommissionn depuis 17 ans

----------


## Franois M.

> si l'"establishment russe" (il  existe comme aux USA ) est convaincu de ce qu'il dit ,ses membres se runiront en catimini pour l'envoyer dans un hpital de fous politiques car il en existe des milliers en Russie ,et sont concus AD HOC.


Sans aller jusque l , il n'est pas draisonnable, en effet, d'envisager que, tout ou tard, une alliance de circonstance entre oligarques (qui vont perdre vraiment beaucoup) et une partie du  haut tat major dcide de siffler la fin de la rcration.

----------


## Franois M.

> au fait, on paye pas des gens (avec nos impts) pour viter ce genre de merdier ? Rappelez-moi leur nom, dj ? Ah oui, les... _Casques bleus_, a vous dit quelque chose ?
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, en ce moment ? Sont planqus au fond de leurs casernes  se rouler des beuz ?


 ::calim2:: 

Est il possible d'tre aussi ignorant du fonctionnement du "machin" ? A priori oui ..... j'en reste bant.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai rien compris sur cette histoire de B52 et de mirage...

On aurait au dessus de nos tte, et de celles de etats unis des avions qui tourneraient 24h/24 pret a nous lacher une bombe nuclaire dessus ?

On est dans le dlire absolu la...


Autre sujet, l'Ukraine qui serait intgr a l'UE en urgence... la cam'inquiete plus, a plus d'un titre.
 - dj je n'aime pas les passe droit, et les dcisions structurantes faites dans l'urgence
 - En plus ca pourrait donner des ides a d'autres puissances
 - est-ce que l'Ukraine est prete ?

Quid de la clause de dfence mutuelle...
https://www.vie-publique.fr/fiches/2...-de-defense-ue

Si l'Ukraine fait partie de l'UE, automatiquement, nous sommes tous en guerre directe contre la Russie. Y compris sur notre territoire.

Rien n'empechera alors Poutine d'attaquer l'un d'entre nous en reprsaille, donc d'activer l'OTAN, etc... Cette signature signe pour moi le dbut de la 3me guerre mondiale, dans ce qui reste un conflit local d'influence.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Aussi, en Russie, la dcision d'utiliser l'arme atomique est celle de Poutine seul, mais elle doit tre authentifie par 2 autres personnes : le ministre de la dfense et *le gnral en chef (je ne connais pas le titre exact en franais)*. Voici leurs tronches lors de la runion au moment o Poutine a fait ses dclarations : https://twitter.com/Joshua_Pollack/s...85942266818571
> Poutine peut trs bien tre devenu fou, les (riches) gens autour de lui n'ont pas envie de mourir dans une apocalypse nuclaire.


Il s'agit du CEMA (chef d'Etat-Major des armes)  :

Pour la Russie :



> Valeri Vassilievitch Guerassimov (en russe : Вале́рий Васи́льевич Гера́симов), n le 8 septembre 1955  Kazan, est un gnral d'arme russe.
> Biographie
> 
> Il est le *chef de l'tat-Major gnral* * des Forces armes de la fdration de Russie et vice-ministre russe de la Dfense, nomm  ce poste par le prsident Vladimir Poutine le 9 novembre 2012 pour succder  Nikola Makarov .
> 
> Il est considr comme l'un des acteurs majeurs dans le cadre de la Guerre d'Ukraine.  Militaire jusqu' la racine des cheveux  comme le dit le ministre de la dfense, Sergue Chogou, il a mis en place la  doctrine Gurassimov  qui est une technique de guerre hybride applique depuis 2014 par la Russie et qui consiste  prparer l'opinion publique  une guerre en utilisant des moyens informatiques et psychologiques en plus des moyens militaires.
> 
> Il est vis par des mandats d'arrt mis par le Service de scurit d'Ukraine et par l'Union europenne depuis 2014, du fait du rle qu'il a jou dans le soutien de la Russie aux rebelles du Donbass.
> (.../...)


Source : Valri Gurassimov - Wikipedia

*
L*tat-major gnral des forces armes de la fdration de Russie* (en russe : Генеральный штаб Вооружённых сил Российской Федерации, communment appel *Genchtab*, Генштаб) est l'institution centrale grant l'administration, les oprations et la logistique des forces armes russes. Il est appel  gnral  pour le diffrencier des autres tats-majors sous ses ordres. Le chef de l'tat-major gnral travaille sous l'autorit du gouvernement, notamment du ministre de la Dfense (presque toujours un militaire), lui-mme aux ordres du commandant-en-chef, le prsident de la fdration de Russie.  (.../...)
Source : tat-major gnral des forces armes de la fdration de Russie

Pour la France :



> le *chef d'tat-Major des armes* (CEMA) est un officier gnral franais. Militaire le plus grad de l'arme franaise, il assure le commandement de toutes les oprations militaires sous l'autorit du prsident de la Rpublique et sous rserve des dispositions particulires relatives  la dissuasion nuclaire. Il assiste et conseille le gouvernement dans l'exercice de ses attributions relatives  l'emploi des forces ; son adjoint est le major gnral des armes. Depuis le 22 juillet 2021, le chef d'tat-Major est le gnral d'arme Thierry Burkhard. 
> (.../...)


Source : Chef d'tat-Major des armes (France) - Wikipedia

----------


## ONTAYG

> J
> Si l'Ukraine fait partie de l'UE, automatiquement, nous sommes tous en guerre directe contre la Russie. Y compris sur notre territoire.


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, mais la CEE n'a pas de convention militaire, c'est l'OTAN, par exemple la Finlande ne fait pas partie de l'OTAN mais de la CEE.

----------


## pmithrandir

on trouve la rfrence dans le lien que j'avais indiqu : 



> linstauration dune clause de dfense mutuelle dans le cas o un tat membre subirait une agression arme, mais dans le respect du caractre spcifique de la politique de scurit et de dfense de certains tats membres (disposition qui vise les cinq tats neutres de lUnion europenne : Irlande, Sude, Finlande, Autriche et Malte) et dans celui des engagements souscrits au sein de lOTAN (art. 42  7 TUE) ;


On a bien une clause commune, en dehors de l'OTAN.

Il n'est dailleur pas ncessaire d'etre dans l'OTAN pour entrer dans l'UE.

----------


## ONTAYG

Merci de ton retour.

Par contre il y a un truc qui me chagrine, certains prennent pour prtexte que je ne veux pas de missiles dans le pays  cot.

Mais les missiles ont maintenant une porte de plusieurs milliers de km, que ce soit son voisin ou qu'il y ait 1 pays d'cart cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance, non ?

----------


## Franois M.

> J'ai rien compris sur cette histoire de B52 et de mirage...
> 
> On aurait au dessus de nos tte, et de celles de etats unis des avions qui tourneraient 24h/24 pret a nous lacher une bombe nuclaire dessus ?
> 
> On est dans le dlire absolu la....


Oui, certains postent trop aprs l'apro; 
Historiquement ce n'est pas faux pour les B-52 :  une poque, en gros les annes 50, les USA avaient des patrouilles ariennes nuclaires permanentes, de prfrence pas trop loin de l'URSS, de B-36 et puis ensuite de B-52 (deux avions qui peuvent rester en vol trs longtemps). Lavnement des ICBM et des SNLE dans les annes 60 ont rendu ce genre de patrouilles ariennes caduques, et ont conduit  limiter de manire gnrale la composante aroporte de l'arme nuclaire.

En revanche, il n'y jamais eu de patrouilles permanentes de Mirage IV ou 2000-N (et de l'autre cot de lAtlantique, idem pour les B-47, B-58 etc ....)  : leur autonomie bien trop faibles interdit bien videmment ce genre de pratique (dans les cas de Mirage IV il n'tait mme pas vraiment prvu qu'ils reviennent dune attaque, alors les faire patrouiller ... ridicule).

----------


## pmithrandir

un missile voluant a 30 000 km/ h
il y a 2500 km entre st pertersbourg et paris
1100 vers varsovie

Entre le lancement et l'arrive, on a donc 5-6 minutes pour ragir en France, 1-2  Varsovie.

----------


## Franois M.

> Mais les missiles ont maintenant une porte de plusieurs milliers de km, que ce soit son voisin ou qu'il y ait 1 pays d'cart cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance, non ?


Si : le dlai d'alerte.
C'est la raison pour laquelle les SNLE sont traqus sans relche : le risque de "tir tendu" qui ne laisserait pas au pays agress le temps de rpliquer; c'est aussi la premire raison d'tre des SNLE  : une capacit de riposte "port mortem".

----------


## Franois M.

> un missile voluant a 30 000 km/ h
> .


Pas du tout; 30 000 km/h (en ralit un peu moins) c'est la vitesse d'un ICBM  sur la trajectoire de rentre. Et accessoirement un ICBM n'est pas techniquement adapt  un tir  (relativement) courte porte.

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci Franois M. ,

Pour que l'on comprenne tous (plus) rapidement, les sigles en question selon Wikipedia :

*Missile balistique intercontinental*
Un missile balistique intercontinental (en anglais : _Inter Continental Ballistic Missile_ ou *ICBM*) est un missile balistique  longue porte (plus de 3 000 km). 

*Sous-marin nuclaire lanceur d'engins*
Un sous-marin nuclaire lanceur d'engins (*SNLE*), aussi connu comme *SSBN* (_Sub-Surface Ballistic Nuclear_) selon le code OTAN, est un sous-marin  propulsion nuclaire navale de trs grande taille, quip de missiles balistiques stratgiques  charge nuclaire en tubes verticaux et lancs en plonge. Il est galement quip en torpilles et en missiles  changement de milieu, des armes anti-navires pour son auto-dfense. Sa mission est la dissuasion nuclaire ; il assure,  ce titre, la garantie d'une frappe nuclaire de riposte, en raison de la difficult de le localiser lors de ses patrouilles en plonge, grce notamment  ses qualits de discrtion acoustique. La difficult  localiser et  identifier le sous-marin lanceur d'engins permet en outre l'utilisation en premire frappe, car la riposte ne saura qui frapper parmi les possesseurs de SNLE (en thorie). Il est possible d'imaginer au pire une attaque anonyme (ralisable galement avec un sous-marin lanceur d'engins  propulsion classique)

Les pays qui disposent au dbut du XXIe sicle de ce type de sous-marin sont les tats-Unis, la Russie, la France, le Royaume-Uni, la Chine et l'Inde. Les tats-Unis et la Russie possdent  eux seuls plus de 80% de la flotte de SNLE mondiale.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les missiles, j'avai lu : 



> Le missile hypersonique Avangard : un planeur capable, selon les communicants russes, datteindre une vitesse de 30 000 km / h, de toucher une cible  6 000 km, de virer de cap  tout moment et demporter une charge nuclaire quivalente  130 fois celle de la bombe dHiroshima


Aprs, le principe reste le mme quelque soit la vitesse du missile... plus tu es loin, plus tu as le temps de contre attaquer pour dtruire la menace.

----------


## Gunny

> Merci de ton retour.
> 
> Par contre il y a un truc qui me chagrine, certains prennent pour prtexte que je ne veux pas de missiles dans le pays  cot.
> 
> Mais les missiles ont maintenant une porte de plusieurs milliers de km, que ce soit son voisin ou qu'il y ait 1 pays d'cart cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance, non ?


Non tu as tout  fait raison. Oui, un missile tir  200km arrivera plus vite qu'un missile tir  5000km, mais dans les faits a ne change pas grand chose. Les missiles modernes sont presque impossibles  intercepter (et encore moins en masse), et mme le plus lent des missiles ne donne pas assez de temps pour faire une vraie diffrence s'il est quip d'une tte nuclaire. De plus, comme dit ci-dessus, les sous-marins lanceurs d'engins assurent qu'un pays pourra rpliquer mme si pris par surprise. Bouger des missiles nuclaires prs d'un autre pays c'est fait pour envoyer un message. Cela permet d'escalader la situation sans vraiment changer grand chose.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

https://www.entelekheia.fr/2022/02/2...re-de-poutine/

----------


## pmithrandir

Analyse qui semble intressante, mais je ne connais pas le site, ni sa lgitimit. 

Pour ma part, Potine vient de se dclasser.

Les pays riches et "bien levs" ne font plus la guerre chez eux, ils dlocalisent les conflits dans les pays pauvres loin, trs loin...
En remettant la guerre sur le tapis, Poutine quitte ce club select pour devenir un vulgaire dirigeant de pays en dveloppement ou des mirats.
En quittant cette rgle implicite, Poutine mne son pays au tiers monde, et les sanctions qui l'accablent, vont l'y prcipiter.

Au lieu de vouloir attaquer de front militairement, les pays riches se contentent d'envoyer des armes et de l'argent, 2 choses qu'ils ont en masse. Pas des hommes  sacrifier, on ne veut plus avoir de mort.

En revanche, ils ont fait preuve d'une inventivit folle pour saper la confiance des Russes dans leur tat, en particulier en les touchant au porte monnaie. Le pari est, je pense, que les Russes, lasss de voir leur pouvoir d'achat stioler de plus en plus vite, renversent leur gouvernement.


Une autre chose que Poutine n'a pas envisag, c'est le mpris pour la violence physique qui existe dans les pays riche. Arme des faibles, des idiots et des mauvais, la violence physique n'est jamais glorifie comme elle peut l'tre chez Poutine. Un dirigeant qui se mettrait en scne en pchant de gros poissons, muscl et viril s'attirerait les moqueries chez nous.

----------


## David_g

> La Suisse va reprendre "l'intgralit" des sanctions conomiques de l'Union europenne, y compris contre le prsident Vladimir Poutine, et le gel des avoirs, a annonc lundi le prsident de la Confdration helvtique Ignazio Cassis


ben a je m'y attendais pas (surtout qu'une bonne partie de la fortune estime de Poutine est cens s'y trouver).

Monaco aussi s'y mets (mme si l'impact est plus faible).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il en va des journalistes comme des autres corps de mtiers, certains sont trs bons, d'autres beaucoup moins.
> Les journaux comme "le canard enchan" ou "mediapart" sont  l'origine d'un trs grand nombre de rvlations documentes et qui ont permis souvent de dclencher des affaires judiciaires.
> D'autres quipes comme celle de "cash investigation" font galement un travail de fond remarquable sur plusieurs annes.
> D'autres dans le milieu des sciences et de la recherche font un travail mritoire de vulgarisation auprs des botiens que nous sommes
> D'autres encore risquent leur vie au quotidien sur de nombreux sujets, et pas seulement les lieux de conflits arms.
> 
> Tous ceux l mritent d'autres noms que "journaleux", ils mritent notre considration et notre respect !


Je t'ai plussoy, car oui, ceux que tu cites mritent le respect et l'on pourrait en ajouter d'autres. Mais mme en prenant la totalit de ces journaux critiques ou de vulgarisation, leur rayonnement est trs marginal puisque que les milliardaires ont investis tous les mdia mainstream, notamment des infos/missions tlvises qui sont les plus regardes. En parlant de tl, tu peux voir un "cash investigation" 2h par semaine, mais le reste du temps sur la tl publique, soit 7x24 -2h, les journalistes/commentateurs sont pour la plupart trs complaisants envers le pouvoir et le systme en place, et ouvertement  droite sur les chaines prives, c'est  dire au total 99% d'informations orientes pro nolibrales. Et c'est grosso modo identique pour la radio. Reste les quelques journaux dont tu parles mais ce type de mdia n'est que trs marginalement consult par le grand public qui n'a tout simplement pas le temps.

Tout a pour dire que ce sont ces mdias mainstream qui fabriquent l'essentiel de l'opinion public. Y compris aujourd'hui en priode de guerre, les vnements nous sont prsents  travers leur prisme et sont orients pour servir les intrts de leurs propritaires avec une ligne ditoriale qui n'est pas neutre. 

Ici une Europe unie qui se rveille, l un Macron survolt et tout aussi indispensable, un Poutine devenu fou, on fait quand mme bien dans la dmesure, et il n'y a pas que des enfants dans l'arme russe. Je ne dis pas que l'Europe a mal ragit, mais que les diffrents pays europens auraient fait la mme chose mme sans UE, et que Macron fait ni mieux ni moins bien qu'un autre qui serait  sa place. On se gargarise, on se glorifie, mais en ralit on suit surtout la position de l'Otan et donc les amricains.




> Autre sujet, l'Ukraine qui serait intgr a l'UE en urgence... la cam'inquiete plus, a plus d'un titre.
> ...
> Si l'Ukraine fait partie de l'UE, automatiquement, nous sommes tous en guerre directe contre la Russie.


Voil, il est l le problme, comme quoi c'est un peu plus compliqu que l'histoire de copinage que tu racontes  ton fils. Poutine a toujours dit qu'il ne voulait pas que l'Ukraine rallie l'Otan directement ou indirectement. Il a dj perdu une zone d'influence et un alli historique, il ne veut pas en plus que l'Ukraine devienne une menace potentielle avec des missiles  sa frontire points vers son territoire.

*Gunny* dit que cela ne change pas grand chose, mais pas grand chose ce n'est pas tout  fait rien. Et si vous trouvez normal que les tradeurs dpensent plusieurs centaines de millions de dollars pour avoir une liaison bancaire trs lgrement plus rapide que ses concurrents pour gagner plus d'argent, vous pouvez comprendre qu'il en est de mme pour les militaires qui prfreront toujours avoir un temps supplmentaire eux aussi, d'autant  que les dfenses anti-missiles peuvent toujours voluer et devenir plus performantes pour peu qu'on leur laisse un peu de temps, et qu'il n'y a pas que les missiles que l'on peut installer  la frontire mais aussi des aroports et des bases militaires.

Il y a aussi le symbole, l'un plus l'autre a fait beaucoup. C'est ce que Mlenchon disait depuis plusieurs annes:



> A l'inverse, je suis le seul  avoir d'un bout  l'autre, depuis 2014, dit 'si vous essayez d'tablir l'Otan  la frontire de la Russie, vous aurez un incident majeur, mieux vaut discuter avant'".


Et Macron en tait arriv  la mme conclusion le 10 fvrier dernier, quand il parlait de Finlandisation de l'Ukraine, mme s'il a d faire un rtropdalage suite aux protestations de la Finlande et de l'Ukraine.



> Ce mot  Finlandisation  a t prononc par Emmanuel Macron lors dune discussion off avec des journalistes dans lavion qui le conduisait  Moscou en dbut de semaine.
> ...
> Pour qualifier la position politique trs particulire de la Finlande, au nord de lEurope : le choix fait par ce pays, aprs la Seconde Guerre Mondiale et pendant toute la guerre froide, dadopter une forme de neutralit vis--vis de la Russie.  Ni  lOuest ni  lEst.
> 
> cest une ide  explorer parce que c'est une forme de compromis.
> 
> En gros lide applique  lUkraine, ce serait quoi ?
> 
> L aussi, une forme de neutralit entre lEst et lOuest. Une garantie de dmocratie, un quilibre dans les choix commerciaux, pas de risque doccupation russe. Mais rien de plus.
> ...


Cet article est paru quelques jours avant la guerre. L'Ukraine et l'Otan n'ont apparemment rien voulu savoir et Poutine est rentr en guerre. 

Certains diront qu'on a sous-estim le danger, ce qui semble tre le cas du prsident Ukrainien rassurant jusqu'au dernier jour. Mais d'autres pourraient dire que certaines minences grises ne le sous-estimait pas mais qu'elles l'ont volontairement minor quitte  sacrifier l'Ukraine, pour pousser Poutine  la faute. Cette dernire hypothse rejoint le message de Pyramidev quand il dit que L'Ukraine n'est qu'un pion sur l'chiquier.

Quant aux mdia mainstream, ils vont nous vendre  99% du temps l'histoire du copinage qui tourne mal tout en idoltrant Macron et l'Europe, en se gardant bien de parler de gopolitique moins reluisante. Ou ils en parleront  la marge, de mme que l'on peut voir Cash investigation 2h par semaine sur le service public mais tout le reste du temps une communication pro gouvernementale et donc pro nolibrale. 

D'un ct, c'est vrai, chaque pays devrait tre en mesure de choisir ses allies. Mais d'un autre ct, ne pas tenir compte des quilibres stratgiques et des susceptibilits d'une super puissance nuclaire et aller jusqu' la provoquer (l'Ukraine veut faire partie de l'Otan  travers l'Europe), c'est jouer avec le feu. Beaucoup d'analystes en gopolitique - dont la vido d'Asselineau dans le message de Pyramidev, intressante par ailleurs car plus dtaille et qui parle galement les intrts nergtiques - reprennent l'exemple de la crise des missiles de Cuba. Les amricains on vu rouge et nous sommes pass  un cheveu d'une guerre nuclaire quand les Russes ont voulu dployer des missiles  Cuba, en rponse  ces mmes amricains qui aveint tent d'envahir Cuba avec le dbarquement de la Baie des cochons un an plus tt.

Les amricains ont vu rouge et de mme Poutine voit rouge et menace lui aussi d'appuyer sur le bouton. Au final l'histoire se rpte classiquement, les super puissances militaires dfendent leurs intrts par tous les moyens, y compris par des moyens injustes au regard du droit.

Si la guerre dure, tous les scnarios sont possibles, mais sans opposition interne suffisante, Poutine pourrait aussi passer  la vitesse suprieure et dclencher un bain de sang. Sans ngliger une rsistance Ukrainienne  laquelle il ne s'attendait peut-tre pas, c'est surtout le fait de vouloir "pargner dans la mesure du possible" la population et les difices Ukrainiens, symboles de la Russie, qui ralentit la progression Russe. Pousser Poutine dans ses derniers retranchements pourrait le conduire  utiliser l'aviation et des tapis de bombes pour dgager le terrain. Il faut prendre conscience que ne somme pas encore dans une guerre totale mais qu'elle pourrait le devenir en faisant des centaines de milliers de victimes en Ukraine.

Donc voil, les mdias font le principal du buzz sur les sanctions et l'isolement de la Russie, et l'on est bien content, et oui il faut dfendre l'Ukraine. Mais  quel prix et pour quoi faire. Dfendre l'auto dtermination des peuples est une chose respectable, beaucoup de gens sont morts pour a. Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus que l'on se serve de cet lan naturel pour la libert, en sacrifiant des centaines de milliers de vies pour une guerre que l'on sait perdue d'avance, dans le seul but de dstabiliser Poutine et la Russie. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois que les peuples font les frais d'enjeux gopolitiques dcids par des stratges qui sont  l'abri trs loin du thtre des oprations.

Bien entendu, je n'ai aucune rponse  ces questions. Mais toujours est-t-il que cette guerre tait apparemment prvisible puisque Mlenchon, Macron et Asselineau en sont arrivs  la mme conclusion concernant le status spcial de l'Ukraine. Etonnant de la part de personnalits si diffrentes, non ? Cela me fait dire que c'est un lment essentiel du problme.

Pour conclure, je suis donc plutt d'accord avec l'article de france-inter pour trouver une issue assez rapidement. Neutre ne veut pas dire soumis et mme si cela oblige  la rserve cela pourrait voluer sur le long terme. Autrement, l'issue est incertaine, trs risque et potentiellement trs meurtrire. Poutine veut garder son status de super puissance militaire et tre respect, il est peut-tre possible de modrer ses exigences mais sans doute pas de les ignorer toutes sans courir de trs gros risques  minima pour les Ukrainiens.

----------


## flow10000

> Une autre chose que Poutine n'a pas envisag, c'est le mpris pour la violence physique qui existe dans les pays riche. Arme des faibles, des idiots et des mauvais, la violence physique n'est jamais glorifie comme elle peut l'tre chez Poutine. Un dirigeant qui se mettrait en scne en pchant de gros poissons, muscl et viril s'attirerait les moqueries chez nous.


Tout  fait. On prfre des vidos avec des mecs qui font des galipettes dans le jardin de l'lise.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Voil, il est l le problme, comme quoi c'est un peu plus compliqu que l'histoire de copinage que tu racontes  ton fils. Poutine a toujours dit qu'il ne voulait pas que l'Ukraine rallie l'Otan directement ou indirectement. Il a dj perdu une zone d'influence et un alli historique, il ne veut pas en plus que l'Ukraine devienne une menace potentielle avec des missiles  sa frontire points vers son territoire.


La question est, devons nous consulter un pays tiers pour une dcision qui concerne l'Ukraine.
Pourquoi les ukrainiens deviendraient des vassaux ad vita eternam de leur puissant voisin.

Sachant que je ne parle pas ici de mesure dangereuse pour la Russie tel la mise en place de missile vers cette dernire, que j'aurai pris comme un acte de guerre.

mais bien de la volont d'un peuple a se librer dmocratiquement du joug d'un autre pays et de se rapprocher d'autres allis. 

Ici ,c'est dailleur plus le symbole que la perte qui ne va pas a Poutine, la dmocratisation russie de l'Ukraine pouvant sonner le glas de son propre pouvoir semi autoritaire.



> D'un ct, c'est vrai, chaque pays devrait tre en mesure de choisir ses allies. Mais d'un autre ct, ne pas tenir compte des quilibres stratgiques et des susceptibilits d'une super puissance nuclaire et aller jusqu' la provoquer (l'Ukraine veut faire partie de l'Otan  travers l'Europe), c'est jouer avec le feu. Beaucoup d'analystes en gopolitique - dont la vido d'Asselineau dans le message de Pyramidev, intressante par ailleurs car plus dtaille et qui parle galement les intrts nergtiques - reprennent l'exemple de la crise des missiles de Cuba. Les amricains on vu rouge et nous sommes pass  un cheveu d'une guerre nuclaire quand les Russes ont voulu dployer des missiles  Cuba, en rponse  ces mmes amricains qui aveint tent d'envahir Cuba avec le dbarquement de la Baie des cochons un an plus tt.
> 
> Les amricains ont vu rouge et de mme Poutine voit rouge et menace lui aussi d'appuyer sur le bouton. Au final l'histoire se rpte classiquement, les super puissances militaires dfendent leurs intrts par tous les moyens, y compris par des moyens injustes au regard du droit.


Je suis d'accord que dans le cas de missies, on aurait une toute autre approche du conflit. Mais la, il n'en a jamais t question.

Poutine aurait mme pu ngocier le "dpart" de l'Ukraine contre une autonomie des province sparatistes et unea nnexion accepte de la crime... demander le retablissement de l'eau en crime... on aurait parl de ngociation ce qui aurait t "respectable"




> Si la guerre dure, tous les scnarios sont possibles, mais sans opposition interne suffisante, Poutine pourrait aussi passer  la vitesse suprieure et dclencher un bain de sang. Sans ngliger une rsistance Ukrainienne  laquelle il ne s'attendait peut-tre pas, c'est surtout le fait de vouloir "pargner dans la mesure du possible" la population et les difices Ukrainiens, symboles de la Russie, qui ralentit la progression Russe. Pousser Poutine dans ses derniers retranchements pourrait le conduire  utiliser l'aviation et des tapis de bombes pour dgager le terrain. Il faut prendre conscience que ne somme pas encore dans une guerre totale mais qu'elle pourrait le devenir en faisant des centaines de milliers de victimes en Ukraine.


Oui, mme si je ne suis pas sur qu'il survivent a cela. Je pense que si il se tache les mains, une partie de sa population se soulevera, car les deux peuples sont trs proche, et qu'en dehors de son go, il n'aura rien pargn.



> Donc voil, les mdias font le principal du buzz sur les sanctions et l'isolement de la Russie, et l'on est bien content, et oui il faut dfendre l'Ukraine. Mais  quel prix et pour quoi faire. Dfendre l'auto dtermination des peuples est une chose respectable, beaucoup de gens sont morts pour a. Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus que l'on se serve de cet lan naturel pour la libert, en sacrifiant des centaines de milliers de vies pour une guerre que l'on sait perdue d'avance, dans le seul but de dstabiliser Poutine et la Russie. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois que les peuples font les frais d'enjeux gopolitiques dcids par des stratges qui sont  l'abri trs loin du thtre des oprations.




C'est sur.
Mais on reste toujours dans ce refus d'accpter toute fore de violence comme lgitime.
Laisse poutine faire sa loi, c'est comme de laisser un gamin racketter les autres parce que son pre a un fusil chez lui

Jamais on accepterait ce genre de comportement dans nos socits.

C'est bien pour cela que je dis que Poutine s'est dclass avec cette opration. Il est devenu l'ami encombrant qui a tabass quelqu'un ou qui a fait de la prison.
On veut bien discuter avec lui... mais on vite de le faire en public.



Par ailleurs, je suis tonn d'une chose.
Je lisais l'autre jour un article sur l'ile aux serpents, un bout de terre en mer noire.
Ile sous administration ukrainienne, qui possde un trs gros stock d'hydrocarbure dans les fonds marins avoisinants.
Ile dont 80% des resources avait t attribue  la Roumanie par une cour internationnale dans le cadre d'un accord avec l'Ukraine.

Tout cela est maintenant remis  plat puisque les Russes ont pris possession de cette ile.

Quid des intrts Roumains ? 

Pour moi, j'y vois dj une attaque contre un alli... mais je manque surement d'information sur le sujet.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais les missiles ont maintenant une porte de plusieurs milliers de km, que ce soit son voisin ou qu'il y ait 1 pays d'cart cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance, non ?


oui c'est bien pour cela que l'on parle de missiles inercontinentaux.

En principe les accords SALT taient censes rduire le nombre de ttes nuclaires.
Aprs comme l'crit Franois c'est bien beau de lancer des missiles mme des SNLE mais faudrait pas puiser les munitions non plus...

----------


## MABROUKI

> La question est, devons nous consulter un pays tiers pour une dcision qui concerne l'Ukraine.
> Pourquoi les ukrainiens deviendraient des vassaux ad vita eternam de leur puissant voisin.
> 
> Sachant que je ne parle pas ici de mesure dangereuse pour la Russie tel la mise en place de missile vers cette dernire, que j'aurai pris comme un acte de guerre.
> 
> mais bien de la volont d'un peuple a se librer dmocratiquement du joug d'un autre pays et de se rapprocher d'autres allis. 
> 
> Ici ,c'est dailleur plus le symbole que la perte qui ne va pas a Poutine, la dmocratisation russie de l'Ukraine pouvant sonner le glas de son propre pouvoir semi autoritaire.
> 
> ...


A propos de negociations 
Mr Putin a propos avant l'invasion :
1/ une large autonomie du Donbass consacre par l'accord dit de format Normandie ( constitutionaliser  avec l'accord des "Donassiens")
2/ l'engagement de l'Otan   ne pas accepter son adhesion  ce trait militaire
Il a commis ce faisant une erreur diplomatique puisque  dans le format Normandie , l'Otan ne figurant pas comme ngociateur. 

Alors que la condition 2/  pouvait tre formule autrement et complte :
2Bis/ l'engagement de l'UE  d'accepter l'Ukraine comme membre en contrepartie de son engagement  renoncer  toute ADHSION future au trait militaire OTAN
3/ toute  rupture par  l'Ukraine de cet engagement entrainer son exclusion de l'UE 
4/ la renonciation de la Russie   toutes ses revendications sur le territoire ukrainien
5/  ce dernier engagement sera scell  l'issue des ngociations par un trait de paix, de  coopration et de bon voisinage

La  clause 2/ est destine   contourner les statuts de  l'OTAN  revers ,car celui ci ne peut refuser une demande d'adhsion d'un pays tiers
La ngociation  rate par l'UE  est  ,^pur

La  clause 5/ est destine   confirmer la bonne foi des contractants

La  prohibition de la violence militaire,ou guerre,  entre etats pour rgler des conflits (ctime, eau, navigation); est   depuis 1945 (ONU) le pilier de la paix mondiale.
Sinon on retourne  la jungle .

Quant  la  violence physique  en politique(dirigeants)  , l'interne et  l'externe , elle ressort de l'assassinat pur et simple et donc contraire  toute morale.

Mr Putin s'est affranchi  des rgles de droit de la communaut internationale ,de la charte onusienne,comme tout ceux qui l'ont prcd(USA en Afghanistant,Irak)

----------


## MABROUKI

> oui c'est bien pour cela que l'on parle de missiles inercontinentaux.
> 
> En principe les accords SALT taient censes rduire le nombre de ttes nuclaires.
> Aprs comme l'crit Franois c'est bien beau de lancer des missiles mme des SNLE mais faudrait pas puiser les munitions non plus...


Ils ne connaissent en tactique que le "rouleau compresseur" avec bien sur une dpense de moyens disproportionne.

Car c'est la seule cole de guerre qu'il connaisse (2 eme guerre mondiale).

Les "guerres extrieures" qu 'il ont mene le sont  coup de conseillers militaires participants aux combats.

La seule guerre extrieure mene avec force moyens ,aka le rouleau,le fut en Afghanistan ,et elle se solda par un chec complet et un retrait feutr.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan s'est exprim sur CNews  propos de la crise russo-ukrainienne :




Sa position est que, pour rsoudre le conflit actuel face  Poutine, il faudrait faire le compromis suivant : ne pas intgrer l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN et rendre autonome le Donbass.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aujourd'hui, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan s'est exprim sur CNews  propos de la crise russo-ukrainienne :
> 
> Sa position est que, pour rsoudre le conflit actuel face  Poutine, il faudrait faire le compromis suivant : ne pas intgrer l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN et rendre autonome le Donbass.


En gros, sa position c'est "Si un pays veut quelques choses d'un autre pays, il l'envahit, le bombarde, et on pour le punir on lui donne ce qu'il rclame !"
C'est un vrai comique ce type !

C'est un peu comme si la France disait : "En Belgique les flamands ne respectent pas les Walons. Ces derniers tant francophones, la France s'accorde le droit d'annexer les rgions limitrophes de la Belgique, puis d'exiger que la Belgique se retire du Benelux. N'obtenant pas le rsultat, la France envahit la Belgique. Et la solution c'est d'accorder  la France ce qu'elle demande ! C'est du grand n'importe quoi.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Poutine a toujours dit qu'il ne voulait pas que l'Ukraine rallie l'Otan directement ou indirectement. Il a dj perdu une zone d'influence et un alli historique, il ne veut pas en plus que l'Ukraine devienne une menace potentielle avec des missiles  sa frontire points vers son territoire.


Mais en quoi Poutine a le droit de dire que tel pays peut faire a ou a, mais pas a ? 
En gros, si Mossieur Poutine veut que la France quitte l'UE, alors la France doit quitter l'UE, c'est a ? ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> il faudrait faire le *compromis* suivant : ne pas intgrer l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN et rendre autonome le Donbass.


En quoi c'est un compromis ?
Un compromis suggre que les deux parties y gagnent qqch, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas ici.
a ressemble plus  une capitulation face  Poutine qu'a un compromis

----------


## fredinkan

Bien que je comprenne pourquoi il dit a, le compromis (et un vrai cette fois) serait d'avoir que l'ukraine ne rejoigne pas l'OTAN (ce qui d'un point de vue gopolitique pourrait tre pratique, utile et logique), Mais que de l'autre ct, le donbass et la crime retournent  l'Ukraine...

Mais jamais la Russie ne voudra lcher le morceau

----------


## Gunny

L'OTAN est un prtexte pour Poutine de toute faon, et visiblement un prtexte qui marche bien parce qu'il fait beaucoup parler. D'une part l'OTAN est dj limitrophe de la Russie via l'Estonie et la Lettonie. Donc c'est pas nouveau. D'autre part, l'OTAN a commenc  s'tendre vers l'Est au tout dbut du mandat de Poutine. Poutine a eu 23 ans pour se faire entendre, et pourtant il n'a fait que hausser les paules (https://warontherocks.com/2019/10/th...-road-to-nato/). Ensuite, l'OTAN n'a jamais menac la Russie. L'OTAN a une doctrine de porte ouverte, ce qui veut dire que mme la Russie pourrait techniquement en faire partie si elle le voulait (ce dont Poutine a dj parl en 2001). L'OTAN ne donne pas le statut de membre comme a et ne cherche pas  contraindre les pays  adhrer, c'est un processus volontaire, long et fastidieux, ce qui est tout  fait logique pour une alliance dfensive (on doit pouvoir compter sur ses allis, sinon l'alliance s'croule). Enfin l'Ukraine ne pouvait de toute faon pas rentrer dans l'OTAN car un pays ne doit pas avoir de conflit en cours, comme c'tait le cas dans l'Est et en Crime.
Mais avec l'Ukraine a permet  Poutine de jouer  "Pile je gagne, face tu perds". Si l'Ukraine n'est pas dans l'OTAN, il peut l'agresser comme il le souhaite. Si l'Ukraine cherche  faire partie de l'OTAN, il peint a comme un risque pour la Russie et peut alors l'agresser.

----------


## Fuigi

Car il faut savoir aussi rigoler
[/mode pas srieux on]Boarf, moi je trouves que c'est un bon compromis. Ce serait pas un compromis si on leur disait de reformer l'URSS et de prendre la Pologne. Je suis sr qu'actuellement il est acclam par tous. Tel 
seigneur Bohort https://c.tenor.com/FS0JCqOua5kAAAAC...ur-hagenth.gif [/mode pas srieux off]

Sinon, je vais peut-tre dire une connerie, mais Cuba s'est aussi trs diffrent ? On est dans un contexte claire de guerre entre les deux bloc, mme si aucun (ou peu ?) affrontement n'a eu lieu. Les USA sont certes dbile de tent d'envahir Cuba pour renvers Castro mais suite  cela ils ne menace pas le monde entier en mode "on a des missile nuclaire". Et ce sont mme les Russes qui ensuite tente d'importer sur Cuba des ogives ? Chose qui n'est pas arriv non plus dans le cas l ?

J'ai plus l'impression qu'on est dans l'chec de la Russie dans ces relations extrieurs, des anciens "allis" (j'entends par le fait qu'ils taient dans l'URSS, mais je sais pas si on peut vraiment parler d'alli) s'loigne d'elle et a les fait chier.

----------


## David_g

EDIT : ayant loup une balise dans le premier document, je bats ma coulpe bien fort. c'est une abstention.

La rsolution du parlement europen (B9-0123/2022) : rsolution sur l'agression russe contre l'Ukraine 



```

```

----------


## Escapetiger

> Et donc ont vot contre le soutien  l'Ukraine :
> - Les reprsentants Franais suivant : Bay, collard, Mariani, Grisoni-Pirbakas, Rivire.


 ::koi:: 
Reprsentants franais de qui de quoi ?  On peut avoir des sources, du contexte. ? De quoi s'agit-il prcisment ?

----------


## Escapetiger

> Sinon, je vais peut-tre dire une connerie, mais Cuba s'est aussi trs diffrent ? On est dans un contexte claire de guerre entre les deux bloc, mme si aucun (ou peu ?) affrontement n'a eu lieu. Les USA sont certes dbile de tent d'envahir Cuba pour renvers Castro mais suite  cela ils ne menace pas le monde entier en mode "on a des missile nuclaire". Et ce sont mme les Russes qui ensuite tente d'importer sur Cuba des ogives ? Chose qui n'est pas arriv non plus dans le cas l ?


Tu ne dis pas de  connerie  , c'est au contraire, une excellente question, beaucoup de media relaient cette comparaison qui date de la guerre froide :

Pour te faire une ide :
Crise des missiles de Cuba - Wikipedia

La lecture qui peut en tre faite maintenant et  postriori (entre autres sources) :

En 2015
 Guids par une stratgie noconservatrice agressive de  changement de rgime , les tats-Unis sont tombs sur une possibilit de confrontation militaire avec la Russie  propos de lUkraine, une situation difficile et dangereuse qui pourrait devenir une crise des missiles cubains  lenvers, comme lexplique lex-diplomate US William R. Polk. 
(.../...) 
Source : La guerre dUkraine : une crise des missiles cubains  lenvers, par William R. Polk - Les Crises *

En 2012
 L'installation de missiles nuclaires sovitiques  Cuba a donn lieu il y a 50 ans  la crise la plus aigu de toute la guerre froide, au cours de laquelle le monde n'a chapp  l'apocalypse atomique que "par chance", concdent les protagonistes de la confrontation.

Pendant des dcennies, la "crise des missiles" a t prsente comme un pisode gr de main de matre par le prsident amricain John F. Kennedy, un cas d'cole.

La secrtaire d'Etat Hillary Clinton n'a ainsi pas manqu de comparer la gestion de la crise par Kennedy  l'attitude de l'administration de Barack Obama vis--vis du dossier du nuclaire iranien.
(.../...) 
Source : Octobre 1962, la crise de Cuba entrane le monde au bord du gouffre - Le Point 


*  site cr par Olivier Berruyer :
 Olivier Berruyer, n le 26 octobre 1975  Bron, est un blogueur franais, actuaire de profession.

En 2011, il fonde le site web les-crises.fr, qui traite d'analyses conomiques, des crises bancaires, montaires et institutionnelles et de gopolitique.

Adepte d'une ligne htrodoxe, son site devient l'un des blogs conomiques franais les plus frquents.  partir de 2014, Olivier Berruyer publie une srie d'articles polmiques sur la crise ukrainienne qui font crotre sa notorit et cristallisent dans le mme temps des opinions divergentes. Des journalistes et politologues l'accusent notamment de relayer des auteurs conspirationnistes et la propagande du Kremlin. 
(.../...)

----------


## David_g

> Reprsentants franais de qui de quoi ?  On peut avoir des sources, du contexte. ? De quoi s'agit-il prcisment ?


oui j'ai t trop rapide (et d'ailleurs loup une balise, j'ai donc corrig ce que j'ai indiqu et qui tait inexact).
Tu as la rfrence du texte (les votes sont publis sur le site, j'ai mis la version XML car c'est celle que j'ai ouvert)

----------


## David_g

Suite  un dbat avec un ami, je me demandais si les ractions de nos politiques sur cette crise majeur pourraient influer vos intentions de vote ?

----------


## Gunny

> Suite  un dbat avec un ami, je me demandais si les ractions de nos politiques sur cette crise majeur pourraient influer vos intentions de vote ?


Oui. J'avais dj commenc  ranger Mlenchon dans le tiroir avec l'volution de ses propos sur le COVID. Maintenant il est clairement grill pour moi. La politique trangre a a toujours t un point noir de Mlenchon pour moi, il a toujours t bien trop conciliant avec les dictateurs. Il va dire que non et sortir une liste de citations o il dit qu'il est contre Poutine, sauf qu' chaque fois c'est ponctu par un "mais" et une attaque sur l'autre camp (i.e "oui mais l'OTAN gnagnagna"). C'est une attitude qui me gonfle monumentalement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Suite  un dbat avec un ami, je me demandais si les ractions de nos politiques sur cette crise majeur pourraient influer vos intentions de vote ?


Je pense que oui, toutefois, le dernier sondage (oui, je sais "les sondages ne veulent rien dire"), en tout cas, le derniers sondage donne Mlenchon devant Pecresse. Donc, Mlenchon serait, dans l'opinion gnrale, exempt de tout reproche concernant Poutine, alors que Pecresse, elle paierait les dboires de Fillon ( moins que ce soit son incomptence et son charisme d'huitre  ::aie:: )

----------


## ONTAYG

> ( moins que ce soit son incomptence et son charisme d'huitre )


Je pencherais de ce cot  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

J'attends de voir.

parce que Mlenchon n'arrive toujours pas a condamner la Russie sans ajouter un "mais".

Comme dit Gunny, pour moi il est out.

Ma prfrence va pour le moment a Jadot, a dfaut Macron.
Mon regret, c'est lenttement de Taubira et Hidalgo (et surement Jadot qui ne leur donne pas quelque chose d'acceptable)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'attends de voir.
> 
> parce que Mlenchon n'arrive toujours pas a condamner la Russie sans ajouter un "mais".
> 
> Comme dit Gunny, pour moi il est out.
> 
> Ma prfrence va pour le moment a Jadot, a dfaut Macron.
> Mon regret, c'est lenttement de Taubira et Hidalgo (et surement Jadot qui ne leur donne pas quelque chose d'acceptable)


Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas pour qui voter. En tout cas, certainement pas Jadot. Je suis parti pour mettre une enveloppe vide dans l'urne.  ::calim2::

----------


## halaster08

> Suite  un dbat avec un ami, je me demandais si les ractions de nos politiques sur cette crise majeur pourraient influer vos intentions de vote ?


Non, pour moi c'est Mlenchon qui a le meilleur programme, bien que je n'apprcie pas forcment l'homme, mais c'est de loin le moins repoussant pour moi
Sa position sur l'Ukraine ni pro Poutine ni pro OTAN ne me drange pas

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonjour,

J'ai lu et entendu qu'hier, lors d'une runion du conseil europen, le prsident de l'Ukraine, en visioconfrence, a demand l'adhsion express de l'Ukraine  l'UE. (source)

La prsidente du conseil europen, Mme Ursula von der Leyen ne semble pas contre. 
Alors, effectivement, a parait tre une ide gnreuse vis  vis d'un pays violemment agress par son imposant voisin. Mais, quelles seraient les consquences de cette adhsion express ?

Au niveau militaire, de facto, si l'Ukraine fait partie de l'UE, la Russie est en guerre avec les membres de l'UE. La bonne nouvelle pour les ukrainiens, car a signifie que les pays europens peuvent envoyer des troupes sur le sol ukrainiens pour bouter les russes hors de leur pays.
Mais, comment Poutine va ragir ? Est-il capable de directement bombarder les pays de l'UE par reprsailles ? Peut-il rellement dclencher une guerre nuclaire ? 

Tout a fait peur, de plus en plus peur...  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tout a fait peur, de plus en plus peur...


Mais non mais non... a ferait juste intervenir l'OTAN, et du coup dclencher une guerre mondiale, avec destruction mutuelle entre Russie et Occident. Ca ferait le jeu de la Chine, vous me direz, mais bon, il ne resterait plus grand chose sur quoi rgner  ::aie:: 

Un bel effet domino, quoi.

J'ose esprer que Poutine se fera jecter de la tte de la Russie avant, histoire de calmer les choses. Actuellement, a a l'air de bien rler l bas, chez les oligarques y compris.

Par contre, j'entendais ce matin  la radio que les combats sur le nord et le nord-est seraient des diversions pour pouvoir conqurir tout le pourtour de la mer d'Azov tranquillement alors que tous les regards sont dirigs vers Kiev. Bon, par contre, a rsiste plus que prvu, c'est con pour lui  ::D:

----------


## Escapetiger

> EDIT : ayant loup une balise dans le premier document, je bats ma coulpe bien fort. c'est *une abstention* *.
> 
> La rsolution du parlement europen (B9-0123/2022) : rsolution sur l'agression russe contre l'Ukraine 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```





> Et donc ont vot contre * le soutien  l'Ukraine :
> - Les reprsentants Franais suivant : Bay, collard, Mariani, Grisoni-Pirbakas, Rivire.


Au final, la traduction du jeu de piste pour tout le monde :

Au parlement europen, les 5 dputs du rassemblement national (RN) ci-aprs, se sont abstenus sur la proposition de rsolution sur l'agression contre l'Ukraine, rsolution B9-0123/2022 :
Thierry MarianiNicolas BayMaxette Pirbakas-GrisoniGilbert CollardJrme Rivire
Rfrences :
Europennes : La liste complte des 79 dputs franais qui sigeront au parlement europen - Cinquime-pouvoir.fr

PROPOSITION DE RSOLUTION sur lagression russe contre lUkraine 
(https://www.europarl.europa.eu/portal/fr - _Parlement europen_)

* Abstention

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu et entendu qu'hier, lors d'une runion du conseil europen, le prsident de l'Ukraine, en visioconfrence, a demand l'adhsion express de l'Ukraine  l'UE. (source)
> 
> La prsidente du conseil europen, Mme Ursula von der Leyen ne semble pas contre. 
> Alors, effectivement, a parait tre une ide gnreuse vis  vis d'un pays violemment agress par son imposant voisin. Mais, quelles seraient les consquences de cette adhsion express ?
> 
> Au niveau militaire, de facto, si l'Ukraine fait partie de l'UE, la Russie est en guerre avec les membres de l'UE. La bonne nouvelle pour les ukrainiens, car a signifie que les pays europens peuvent envoyer des troupes sur le sol ukrainiens pour bouter les russes hors de leur pays.
> Mais, comment Poutine va ragir ? Est-il capable de directement bombarder les pays de l'UE par reprsailles ? Peut-il rellement dclencher une guerre nuclaire ? 
> ...


C'est surtout qu'aujourd'hui, lancer un missile sur la pologne, c'est un acte de guerre de plus pour Poutine. Dont il aurait l'initiative.

En revanche, si l'ukraine entre dans l'UE, que le missile atterisse en ukraine ou sur paris, c'est sur le papier la mme chose.

Aprs, je suis farouchement contre cette adhsion expresse. On peut tre allis sans faire entrer un candidat surement pas pret dans l'UE.

----------


## Gunny

L'UE n'est pas l'OTAN, et vice-versa. Un acte de guerre contre un membre de l'UE (non membre de l'OTAN) n'engage personne  rien. Un acte de guerre contre un membre de l'OTAN entrane le reste de l'alliance dans la guerre. Personnellement je ne vois pas trop  quoi cela pourrait servir d'accepter l'Ukraine maintenant, par contre promettre l'adhsion aprs la guerre, ou un statut spcial, pourquoi pas.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais en quoi Poutine a le droit de dire que tel pays peut faire a ou a, mais pas a ? 
> En gros, si Mossieur Poutine veut que la France quitte l'UE, alors la France doit quitter l'UE, c'est a ?


Parce qu'il faut retomber sur terre. Vous parlez de droit lgitime, moi je parle de realpoltik et de gopolitique.

Pour le droit, l'Ukraine est un pays comme un autre et a les mmes droits.

Mais sa position gographique et son histoire font que ce n'est pas un pays comme les autres pour la Russie. J'ai dj dit qu'elle pouvait devenir  terme une base de l'Otan, ce que Poutine ne veut pas. De mme que les amricains n'ont pas voulu que Cuba devienne une base Russe. 

Quand vous aurez compris cela, vous aurez avanc, parce que dans la tte de Poutine il y a a. Pour lui c'est quivalent, les russes n'ont pas arm Cuba, il ne veut pas que l'Otan arme l'Ukraine.

Malheureusement les super puissances peuvent exiger des choses qui sont contraire au droit, que cela soit juste ou pas. Qu'a t-on fait pour empcher la Chine d'annexer le Tibet ? Rien non plus sauf des protestations.

Mais bon apparemment tu as envie de polmiquer pour rien, puisque tu me parles maintenant de la France. 




> La question est, devons nous consulter un pays tiers pour une dcision qui concerne l'Ukraine.
> Pourquoi les ukrainiens deviendraient des vassaux ad vita eternam de leur puissant voisin.
> ...
> Mlenchon n'arrive toujours pas a condamner la Russie sans ajouter un "mais".


Je parlais, tout comme Macron l'a voqu en apart, de Finlandisation de l'Ukraine. La Finlande est-elle aujourd'hui un vassal de la Russie ?

Vous tes gavs par la rvolte et c'est comprhensible, mais cela vous empche de rflchir.

La vrai question est, quelle est la probabilit que la Russie n'arrive pas  renverser le gouvernement Ukrainien ? Trs proche de zro. Et que fera t-on  la fin ? Des ngociations. Mais plus nous attendrons pour ngocier et plus l'Ukraine sera un champ de ruine et un cimetire gant.

Mlenchon condamne Poutine mais il dit qu'il faut ngocier. Et alors, o est le problme puisqu'il faudra ngocier tt ou tard. Il dit tout haut ce que Macron a dit en apart  des journalistes, mais qu'il ne peut pas dire officiellement puisqu'il est tenu par l'Europe et par l'Otan.

Ce serait pourtant la solution la moins meurtrire, sauf videmment si l'on compte sacrifier les Ukrainiens pour affaiblir Poutine et la Russie. Une Russie qui a des matires premires, qui est auto suffisante en alimentation, qui peut toujours commercer avec les chinois... sans oublier l'Europe qui continue de lui acheter du gaz et du ptrole. Bref elle a largement de quoi tenir le temps qu'il faudra, d'autant plus que les russes sont habitus  ce rgime d'isolement et de rsistance. Autant dire qu' moins d'une rvolte intrieure russe trs improbable, l'Ukraine sera rase bien avant que les russes soient  genou.

Alors oui Poutine se comporte comme un envahisseur, tout comme les USA et les chinois quand a les arrange. C'est a la realpolitik et elle se fout du droit. 

Si l'on regarde la ralit on se dit que la neutralit de l'Ukraine serait un moindre mal.  Les Finlandais n'ont pas apprci leur neutralit obligatoire mais ils ont survcus et ont fini par s'manciper. 

Maintenant si vous tenez  ne regarder que le droit en niant le rapport de force et la realpolitik, il y a de trs fortes probabilits, voisines de 100%, que l'Ukraine soit rase et dpeuple. Mourir pour des ides comme disait Brassens.

----------


## Gunny

> Je parlais, tout comme Macron l'a voqu en apart, de Finlandisation de l'Ukraine. La Finlande est-elle aujourd'hui un vassal de la Russie ?


La Finlande a massacr les troupes sovitiques qui sont venues l'envahir. a ne les a pas empcher de perdre, mais a leur a permis un compromis. Les combats font partie des ngociations.




> La vrai question est, quelle est la probabilit que la Russie n'arrive pas  renverser le gouvernement Ukrainien ? Trs proche de zro. Et que fera t-on  la fin ? Des ngociations. Mais plus nous attendrons pour ngocier et plus l'Ukraine sera un champ de ruine et un cimetire gant.


C'est aux Ukrainiens de choisir. Personnellement je ne leur en voudrais pas s'ils finissent par dire "ok on arrte, ca ne vaut pas le coup". Pour l'instant ils sont prts  se battre frocement. S'ils continuent, Poutine ne pourra rien faire. Il n'a pas la capacit d'occuper le pays sur le long terme. Il peut rduire l'Ukraine  un champ de ruines, mais comme on l'a vu de nombreuses fois au cours de l'histoire, a ne suffit pas pour faire plier la population.




> Mlenchon condamne Poutine mais il dit qu'il faut ngocier. Et alors, o est le problme puisqu'il faudra ngocier tt ou tard. Il dit tout haut ce que Macron a dit en apart  des journalistes, mais qu'il ne peut pas dire officiellement puisqu'il est tenu par l'Europe et par l'Otan.


Encore une fois, les combats et les sanctions font partie des ngociations. Ngocier a ne veut pas dire "ok on arrte tout et on parle". Personne ne va dclarer un cessez-le-feu unilatral, c'est du suicide. De plus, les ngociations sont *dj* en cours et l'ont t depuis des annes. C'est Poutine qui a dcid d'y mettre fin, et personne d'autre.




> Alors oui Poutine se comporte comme un envahisseur, tout comme les USA et les chinois quand a les arrange. C'est a la realpolitik et elle se fout du droit.


La realpolitik a va dans les deux sens, et ca ne se fait pas que sur le court terme. En France on est tranquilles, mais tout ce qui se trouvait  l'Est du rideau de fer est en train de se dire qu'ils seront les prochains. On fera quoi quand ce sera le cas ? Nous n'avons aucune raison de subir les dlires imprialistes de Poutine sans broncher. 




> Si l'on regarde la ralit on se dit que la neutralit de l'Ukraine serait un moindre mal.  Les Finlandais n'ont pas apprci leur neutralit obligatoire mais ils ont survcus et ont fini par s'manciper.


Les finlandais ont fait respecter leur indpendance sur les montagnes de cadavres russes de la seconde guerre mondiale, ce n'est pas d  la bonne volont de la Russie. De plus malgr sa neutralit, la Finlande est aligne sur l'occident (et maintenant veulent se rapprocher de l'OTAN, trange). Le bateau de la neutralit ukrainienne est parti depuis bien longtemps. Pour l'Ukraine il est trs clair que neutralit =  impuissance face aux agressions russes.




> Maintenant si vous tenez  ne regarder que le droit en niant le rapport de force et la realpolitik, il y a de trs fortes probabilits, voisines de 100%, que l'Ukraine soit rase et dpeuple. Mourir pour des ides comme disait Brassens.


La realpolitik et le rapport de force, a va dans les deux sens, a ne veut pas dire qu'on doit se coucher devant Poutine parce que c'est le plus mchant.

----------


## Franois M.

> Aprs, je suis farouchement contre cette adhsion expresse. On peut tre allis sans faire entrer un candidat surement pas pret dans l'UE.


De toute faon cette histoire d'adhsion express n'a aucun sens, et celui qui a profr cette nerie le sait parfaitement : 
- Les tapes d'adhsion  l'UE  sont incontournables, sauf  changer les rgles  l'unanimit ((l, la majorit qualifie ne suffira pas); c'est une question juridique et il n'est pas du tout vident que certains petits pays qui ont du faire des rformes parfois douloureuses pour adhrer soient prs  les pargner  un autre pays, quel que soit les circonstances e tles accointances qu'ils peuvent avoir avec ce pays. 

- Pas mal de ces rgles reposent sur la validation de  critres objectifs et mesurables, notamment conomiques, dit "de convergence".

Bref, une adhsion "express", ce serait 5 ans; difficile de faire moins (disons  la rigueur 3-4 ans en mettant en place des procdures spcifiques et en ntant pas trop regardant).

Maintenant, je ne suis pas un spcialiste non plus, mais je vois mal l'UE bouleverser de fond en comble ses procdures d'adhsion au risque douvrir la boite de Pandore, pour un bnfice essentiellement symbolique pour les deux parties.

----------


## Franois M.

> Reprsentants franais de qui de quoi ?


Curieuse question; cette liste correspond  des dputs europens (au moins pour les 4 premiers, le nom de Rivire ne me disant rien mais on peut penser que c'est aussi le cas).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon apparemment tu as envie de polmiquer pour rien, puisque tu me parles maintenant de la France.


C'tait un exemple. a ne t'arrive jamais d'agrmenter tes propos pas des exemples ? Est-ce que fournir un exemple est symbole d'envie de polmiquer ? tonnant comme raction.  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon cette histoire d'adhsion express n'a aucun sens, et celui qui a profr cette nerie le sait parfaitement : 
> - Les tapes d'adhsion  l'UE  sont incontournables, sauf  changer les rgles  l'unanimit ((l, la majorit qualifie ne suffira pas); c'est une question juridique et il n'est pas du tout vident que certains petits pays qui ont du faire des rformes parfois douloureuses pour adhrer soient prs  les pargner  un autre pays, quel que soit les circonstances e tles accointances qu'ils peuvent avoir avec ce pays. 
> 
> - Pas mal de ces rgles reposent sur la validation de  critres objectifs et mesurables, notamment conomiques, dit "de convergence".
> 
> Bref, une adhsion "express", ce serait 5 ans; difficile de faire moins (disons  la rigueur 3-4 ans en mettant en place des procdures spcifiques et en ntant pas trop regardant).
> 
> Maintenant, je ne suis pas un spcialiste non plus, mais je vois mal l'UE bouleverser de fond en comble ses procdures d'adhsion au risque douvrir la boite de Pandore, pour un bnfice essentiellement symbolique pour les deux parties.


Elle n'a de sens que celui qu'on veut bien lui prter. Et, si le conseil europen vote  l'unanimit l'adhsion express de l'Ukraine, sous certaines conditions, avec des termes particuliers justement dus  la situation trs particulire de l'Ukraine, qu'est-ce qui les empche de le faire ?

----------


## escartefigue

> - Pas mal de ces rgles reposent sur la validation de  critres objectifs et mesurables, notamment conomiques, dit "de convergence".


C'est exact, cela tant, certains pays adhrents de l'UE prsentent des critres conomiques proches de ceux de l'Ukraine.

Ce site permet de comparer les critres conomiques de diffrents pays, par exemple la Roumanie et l'Ukraine

https://fr.countryeconomy.com/pays/c...umanie/ukraine

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La Finlande a massacr les troupes sovitiques qui sont venues l'envahir. a ne les a pas empcher de perdre, mais a leur a permis un compromis. Les combats font partie des ngociations.


a ne les a pas empcher de perdre, donc de se faire massacrer eux aussi. Et le compromis de neutralit, c'est dj ce que demande Poutine. Donc au final tu penses que les Ukrainiens doivent se faire massacrer en masse pour obtenir ce qu'ils pourraient obtenir avec moins de pertes humaines en ngociant cette neutralit plus tt ?



> C'est aux Ukrainiens de choisir. Personnellement je ne leur en voudrais pas s'ils finissent par dire "ok on arrte, ca ne vaut pas le coup".


Bien entendu c'est aux Ukrainiens de choisir. Mais peut-tre aussi qu'on les a encourags  ne rien cder en leur promettant une aide qu'on n'est pas en mesure de tenir. 



> Pour l'instant ils sont prts  se battre frocement. S'ils continuent, Poutine ne pourra rien faire. Il n'a pas la capacit d'occuper le pays sur le long terme. Il peut rduire l'Ukraine  un champ de ruines, mais comme on l'a vu de nombreuses fois au cours de l'histoire, a ne suffit pas pour faire plier la population.


Concernant l'histoire, il est trs peu probable qu'on soit venu  bout de l'occupation allemande avant trs longtemps sans une intervention extrieure durant la seconde guerre mondiale. Grosso modo une moiti des franais s'en accommodait assez bien sans faire de vagues. Tenir compte aussi qu'il y a dj des pro russes en Ukraine mme s'ils sont minoritaires pour l'instant. 

Pour le reste, si je te rsume bien, il ne peut rien faire sur le long terme mais quand mme rduire l'Ukraine  un champ de ruine  court terme. Et combien de morts sous les ruines ? C'est peut-tre une bonne stratgie pour contrarier Poutine  long terme, mais moins bonne pour l'Ukraine et les Ukrainiens  court/moyen terme, surtout si l'on tient compte des pertes humaines.




> De plus, les ngociations sont *dj* en cours et l'ont t depuis des annes. C'est Poutine qui a dcid d'y mettre fin, et personne d'autre.


Des ngociations dont on ne sait rien. Et je ne pense pas que la neutralit de l'Ukraine tait dans les cartons puisque Macron s'est fait rabrouer quand il a parl de la "Finlandisation" de l'Ukraine.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'tait un exemple. a ne t'arrive jamais d'agrmenter tes propos pas des exemples ? Est-ce que fournir un exemple est symbole d'envie de polmiquer ? tonnant comme raction.


Un exemple qui ne voulait rien dire. Je parlais du problme particulier entre l'Ukraine et la Russie du fait qu'ils ont une trs grande frontire commune, et tu rponds en me donnant un exemple entre la Russie et la France. Du coup je me dis que tu as juste envie de me contre-dire pour la forme mais sans parler du fond.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un exemple qui ne voulait rien dire. Je parlais du problme particulier entre l'Ukraine et la Russie du fait qu'ils ont une trs grande frontire commune, et tu rponds en me donnant un exemple entre la Russie et la France. Du coup je me dis que tu as juste envie de me contre-dire pour la forme mais sans parler du fond.


Le fond du problme, que tu sembles vouloir occulter, c'est la folie de Poutine et son dsir de dcider pour les autres. Ce qui est valable aujourd'hui pour l'Ukraine pourrait l'tre demain pour un autre pays. Une fois qu'il aura obtenu ce qu'il veut en Ukraine, quel pays sera sa prochaine cible ? 
Si on lui accorde ce qu'il demande aujourd'hui, sans tenir compte de l'avis des ukrainiens, pour quelle raison s'arrterait-il en si bon chemin ?

Tes propos sont trs soft et trs sages, mais, en face on a un tar de premire. 
Tu dis qu'il aurait fallu ngocier, mais est-ce que tu ngocies avec un mec qui a dj pris une partie de ton pays par la force, et encourag une autre partie  faire scession, en leur apportant aide et soutien militaire ? 

Le peuple ukrainien, de ce que l'on peut voir et entendre, ne semble pas vouloir capituler, bien au contraire. De l'autre cot de la frontire, le peuple russe n'a pas l'air trs enthousiaste non plus (du peu qu'ils savent, bien videmment), Poutine est en perte de contrle et de jugement. C'est un mec dangereux, mais, capituler, c'est lui donner raison. Et je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide. Le seul truc  se poser aujourd'hui,  mon sens, c'est : "Comment arriver  virer Poutine avant qu'il ne commette trop de saloperies et sans qu'il ne nuclarise le monde".

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'UE n'est pas l'OTAN, et vice-versa. Un acte de guerre contre un membre de l'UE (non membre de l'OTAN) n'engage personne  rien. Un acte de guerre contre un membre de l'OTAN entrane le reste de l'alliance dans la guerre. Personnellement je ne vois pas trop  quoi cela pourrait servir d'accepter l'Ukraine maintenant, par contre promettre l'adhsion aprs la guerre, ou un statut spcial, pourquoi pas.


J'ai dj cit la clause, mais nous avons bel et bien une alliance militaire entre pays de l'UE, en dehors des accords de l'OTAN.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clause...fense_mutuelle

En gros, nous devons mettre en uvre tout ce que nous pouvons pour aider l'Ukraine si ils sont dans l'UE.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Oui. J'avais dj commenc  ranger Mlenchon dans le tiroir avec l'volution de ses propos sur le COVID. Maintenant il est clairement grill pour moi. La politique trangre a a toujours t un point noir de Mlenchon pour moi, il a toujours t bien trop conciliant avec les dictateurs. Il va dire que non et sortir une liste de citations o il dit qu'il est contre Poutine, sauf qu' chaque fois c'est ponctu par un "mais" et une attaque sur l'autre camp (i.e "oui mais l'OTAN gnagnagna"). C'est une attitude qui me gonfle monumentalement.


Un intermde de 2017 que je vous souhaite  toutes et tous  dcontractant   dans cette actualit, avec les satires - caricatures - politiques du groupe Les Goguettes en trio, mais  quatre, spcialis dans des reprises parodiques et humoristiques de chansons de varit franaise.

Parmi d'autres politiques, celle sur Mlenchon :








_Mlenchon, comme d'habitude - Les Goguettes (en trio mais  quatre)_ 

Sur l'air de "Comme d'habitude" de Claude Franois
Enregistr en public au Thtre Trvise le mardi 6 juin 2017.




[Edit]
Je les trouve tellement excellents que je vous rajoute celle de dcembre 2021 sur Macron bien qu'elle soit hors-sujet :
Sur l'air de "Mesdames" par Grand Corps Malade
Vido tourne  la Comdie de Picardie  Amiens ...








Grand Corps Macron - L'allocution / Les Goguettes (en trio mais  quatre)

----------


## Gunny

> J'ai dj cit la clause, mais nous avons bel et bien une alliance militaire entre pays de l'UE, en dehors des accords de l'OTAN.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clause...fense_mutuelle
> 
> En gros, nous devons mettre en uvre tout ce que nous pouvons pour aider l'Ukraine si ils sont dans l'UE.


OTAN pour moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste comme a. Vous ne trouvez pas drle que Ryu, le dfenseur officiel de Poutine dans TOUS les post du forum actualit et politique, ne vienne pas dfendre son idole sur ce post ?  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Juste comme a. Vous ne trouvez pas drle que Ryu, le dfenseur officiel de Poutine dans TOUS les post du forum actualit et politique, ne vienne pas dfendre son idole sur ce post ?


Sans RT et Sputnik pour lui dire quoi penser, il doit tre tout dboussol le pauvre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sans RT et Sputnik pour lui dire quoi penser, il doit tre tout dboussol le pauvre.


C'est vrai. J'oubliais qu'il n'avait plus ses sources d'infos... (encore un coup des nazis de l'UE et du mchant Biden  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## halaster08

> Juste comme a. Vous ne trouvez pas drle que Ryu, le dfenseur officiel de Poutine dans TOUS les post du forum actualit et politique, ne vienne pas dfendre son idole sur ce post ?


Pour une fois qu'on a la paix, ne viens pas l'invoquer s'il te plait

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le fond du problme, que tu sembles vouloir occulter, c'est la folie de Poutine et son dsir de dcider pour les autres. Ce qui est valable aujourd'hui pour l'Ukraine pourrait l'tre demain pour un autre pays. Une fois qu'il aura obtenu ce qu'il veut en Ukraine, quel pays sera sa prochaine cible ? 
> Si on lui accorde ce qu'il demande aujourd'hui, sans tenir compte de l'avis des ukrainiens, pour quelle raison s'arrterait-il en si bon chemin ?
> 
> Tes propos sont trs soft et trs sages, mais, en face on a un tar de premire. 
> Tu dis qu'il aurait fallu ngocier, mais est-ce que tu ngocies avec un mec qui a dj pris une partie de ton pays par la force, et encourag une autre partie  faire scession, en leur apportant aide et soutien militaire ? 
> 
> Le peuple ukrainien, de ce que l'on peut voir et entendre, ne semble pas vouloir capituler, bien au contraire. De l'autre cot de la frontire, le peuple russe n'a pas l'air trs enthousiaste non plus (du peu qu'ils savent, bien videmment), Poutine est en perte de contrle et de jugement. C'est un mec dangereux, mais, capituler, c'est lui donner raison. Et je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide. Le seul truc  se poser aujourd'hui,  mon sens, c'est : "Comment arriver  virer Poutine avant qu'il ne commette trop de saloperies et sans qu'il ne nuclarise le monde".


Mr Putin n'est pas en perte de jugement et contrle.
Au contraire c'est un aigrefin  ,digne emule d' Hitler ,en matinee de PARI sur :
1/La dsunion et les contradictions de ses adversaires  (impreparation ,absence de stratgie militaire et conomique face   l'intervention en Georgie,ensuite l'occupation de la Crime)

2/Le fait accompli guerrier face  la paralysie de ses adversaires prisonniers de l'quilibre de la Terreur


Il a parfaitement pari  sur le fait accompli.Aka l'invasion de l'urkraine par ses  troupes russes .
_Nullement rvocable par la voie militaire vu la dissuasion._

Ce qu'il craignait avant cette invasion, c'est le fait accompli inverse de ses adversaires .
Aka  la preparation en CATIMINI (sans pravis ni tambours de l'Otan  accepter toute demande de l'Ukraine et une pntration des troupes Otan)
Ce  scnario inverse a t clam  cor  cri par Mr Putin &  ce n'est pas un argument de propagande ,mais un scnario redout r lui.
Car il se  retrouverait dans ce cas  dans la posture actuelle de ses adversaires
La  seule  cartouche dans son fusil c'est le ptrole et gaz russe ,et ce serait sa dernire cartouche, une corde pour se pendre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mr Putin n'est pas en perte de jugement et contrle.
> Au contraire c'est un aigrefin  ,digne emule d' Hitler ,en matinee de PARI sur :
> 1/La dsunion et les contradictions de ses adversaires  (impreparation ,absence de stratgie militaire et conomique face   l'intervention en Georgie,ensuite l'occupation de la Crime)
> 
> 2/Le fait accompli guerrier face  la paralysie de ses adversaires prisonniers de l'quilibre de la Terreur
> 
> 
> Il a parfaitement pari  sur le fait accompli.Aka l'invasion de l'urkraine par ses  troupes russes .
> _Nullement rvocable par la voie militaire vu la dissuasion._
> ...


J'ai rien compris !  ::weird::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mr Putin n'est pas en perte de jugement et contrle.
> Au contraire c'est un aigrefin  ,digne emule d' Hitler ,


Justement, je ne dirais pas que Hitler tait sain d'esprit... c'est quand mme un type qui a mis l'Europe a feu et a sang pour ses rves de grandeur et ses idaux nausabonds...

Quant  Poutine, on parle quand mme d'un type qui brandit la menace nuclaire, qu'il soit srieux ou non l dessus, que a lui serve de distraction ou pas. Qui envahit un pays, nie son identit... Et je ne parle mme pas de ce qu'il a fait en Gorgie et en Tchtchnie.




> Il a parfaitement pari  sur le fait accompli.Aka l'invasion de l'urkraine par ses  troupes russes .


Il a pari sur la mise au ban des nations de la Russie ? Sur le fait que l'UE s'est enfin boug le fion pour prsenter un front commun ? Sur la rsistance des ukrainiens ? Je ne dirais pas qu'il a parfaitement pari, non. Qu'il ait prvu ou pas une raction des occidentaux, je ne pense pas qu'il pensait que ceux ci iraient aussi loin, aussi vite, ni que les ukrainiens rsisteraient aussi bien.

----------


## Gunny

> Justement, je ne dirais pas que Hitler tait sain d'esprit... c'est quand mme un type qui a mis l'Europe a feu et a sang pour ses rves de grandeur et ses idaux nausabonds...
> 
> Quant  Poutine, on parle quand mme d'un type qui brandit la menace nuclaire, qu'il soit srieux ou non l dessus, que a lui serve de distraction ou pas. Qui envahit un pays, nie son identit... Et je ne parle mme pas de ce qu'il a fait en Gorgie et en Tchtchnie.
> 
> 
> 
> Il a pari sur la mise au ban des nations de la Russie ? Sur le fait que l'UE s'est enfin boug le fion pour prsenter un front commun ? Sur la rsistance des ukrainiens ? Je ne dirais pas qu'il a parfaitement pari, non. Qu'il ait prvu ou pas une raction des occidentaux, je ne pense pas qu'il pensait que ceux ci iraient aussi loin, aussi vite, ni que les ukrainiens rsisteraient aussi bien.


C'est ce que Mabrouki dit, si je ne me trompe pas. Poutine avait un plan aux petits oignons, il n'y est pas all sur un coup de tte. Son plan s'est effondr immdiatement sous le poids de la ralit, mais c'tait un plan dont je suis certain qu'il tait trs fier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les rponses de DevTroglodyte et de Gunny montrent que je ne suis pas le seul  n'avoir pas compris ce que voulait dire MABROUKI.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mr Putin n'est pas en perte de jugement et contrle.
> Au contraire c'est un aigrefin  ,digne emule d' Hitler ,en matinee de PARI sur :
> 1/La dsunion et les contradictions de ses adversaires  (impreparation ,absence de stratgie militaire et conomique face   l'intervention en Georgie,ensuite l'occupation de la Crime)
> 
> 2/Le fait accompli guerrier face  la paralysie de ses adversaires prisonniers de l'quilibre de la Terreur


Ici une comparaison historique avec une autre personne, aux actes fous, mais qui avait assez de sanit d'esprit pour effectuer avec efficacit le travail.




> Il a parfaitement pari  sur le fait accompli.Aka l'invasion de l'urkraine par ses  troupes russes .
> _Nullement rvocable par la voie militaire vu la dissuasion._
> 
> Ce qu'il craignait avant cette invasion, c'est le fait accompli inverse de ses adversaires .
> Aka  la preparation en CATIMINI (sans pravis ni tambours de l'Otan  accepter toute demande de l'Ukraine et une pntration des troupes Otan)
> Ce  scnario inverse a t clam  cor  cri par Mr Putin &  ce n'est pas un argument de propagande ,mais un scnario redout r lui.
> Car il se  retrouverait dans ce cas  dans la posture actuelle de ses adversaires
> La  seule  cartouche dans son fusil c'est le ptrole et gaz russe ,et ce serait sa dernire cartouche, une corde pour se pendre.


Pour viter que l'OTAN n'accepte la Russie, mettant cette dernire devant le fait accompli, Pouine a pris les devant avec l'ide que si lui occupe l'Ukraine, personne n'osera le dloger.

Qui oserait attaquer de front la Russie en son nom, risquer une attaque nuclaire, pour dfendre les Ukrainiens. 

C'est ce que je comprend de ce que Mabrouki appelle : le fait accompli.

Je le rejoins sur son analyse en tout cas. Une fois Poutine dans la place, il sera trs difficile  dloger. Mais dans le mme temps la situain restera explosive pendant longtemps, les ukrainiens tant habitus a se rvolter, pas pret a se soumettre et fortement arm par des "allis".

En fait, je pense  que la rsolution de ce conflit ne sera pas militaire.
 - personne n'apuiera l'Ukraine directement avec des troupes
 - La Russie ne peut pas se retirer sans perdre la face
 - La Russie ne peut pas tenir le pays dans la dure

Les seules issues positives que je vois a ce conflit, et je pense que c'est la cible relle des sanctions Europennes, sont : (du plus au moins probable)
 - Les oligarques qui liminent Poutine pour retrouver leur argent, font un ma culpa, et vitent tant que possible des dommages de guerre en se faisant passer pour des allis eux aussi victimes d'un seul homme.
 -  L'arme se rvolte contre Poutine parce que la solde n'arrive plus (ou arrive mais ne vaut rien)
 - L'Ukraine rsiste trop bien, et la Russie perd la guerre. a c'est dj vu, une arme de 200 000 hommes ne peut rien contre 20 Millions de civils voulant en dcoudre. De plus, la Russie n'a pas non plus des ressources inpuisables pour maintenir cet effort, et les soldats vont pas se faire trouer la peau pour de la monnaie de singe.
 - La population russe renverse le rgime, et on rejoint le scnario 1

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci Pierre de ces claircissements, pour autant que tu as bien compris la prose de MABROUKI.  :;): 

Pour ton analyse des possibilits de dnouement de cette histoire, je pense que tu as raison. La solution ne peut-tre que russo-russe. Malgr tout le courage des ukrainiens, courage que je salue bien bas d'ailleurs, la victoire sur le terrain, si elle est possible, sera longue et couteuse en vie et destruction...  ::calim2:: 
Le risque, c'est le jusquau-boutisme de Poutine. Ce dernier tant atteint d'un cancer bien avanc, il n'a pas grand-chose  perdre. Donc si ses gnraux sont aussi obtus que lui, a peut dgnrer en interne.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le risque, c'est le jusquau-boutisme de Poutine. Ce dernier tant atteint d'un cancer bien avanc, il n'a pas grand-chose  perdre.


As tu une source plus fiable que TPMP a ce sujet ? Je n'ai rien trouv de super.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le fond du problme, que tu sembles vouloir occulter, c'est la folie de Poutine et son dsir de dcider pour les autres.
> ...
> Poutine est en perte de contrle et de jugement
> ...
> en face on a un tar de premire.


Je rejoins *MABROUKI*, Poutine n'est pas fou dans le sens "perte de contrle et de jugement". C'est un lment de langage largement repris dans les media mais il faut se poser la question sur la part de la propagande.




> Ce qu'il craignait avant cette invasion, c'est le fait accompli inverse de ses adversaires .
> Aka la preparation en CATIMINI (sans pravis ni tambours de l'Otan  accepter toute demande de l'Ukraine et une pntration des troupes Otan)
> Ce scnario inverse a t clam  cor  cri par Mr Putin & ce n'est pas un argument de propagande ,mais un scnario redout par lui.


Je comprends l ce que j'ai dj dit en citant Mlenchon dans mon premier message: cela fait trs longtemps que Poutine dit qu'il ne veut pas voir l'Ukraine rejoindre l'Otan, Otan qui nanmoins se prpare en catimini et sans pravis  accepter l'Ukraine et y installer des troupes (au moins potentiellement). Alors Poutine a pris les devants et a envahi l'Ukraine.

Quant  sa folie, on a pas dit que Bush tait fou quand il a envahi l'Irak en utilisant comme prtexte un rapport totalement bidonn: 



> Le rapport des services amricains de renseignement, utilis par ladministration Bush pour justifier linvasion de lIrak en 2003, a t rendu public jeudi. Rien ny indique que lIrak avait des armes de destruction massive. 
> ...
> Saddam Hussein navait, selon les auteurs de ce rapport, "pas les moyens pour fabriquer des armes nuclaires"... mme si les agents amricains jugeaient quil en avait envie. 
> ...
> Le ton n'est pas non plus le mme concernant l'ventuelle collusion entre Saddam Hussein et Al-Qada. Si Donald Rumsfeld, le secrtaire  la Dfense de ladministration Bush, avait affirm que les services de renseignement lui avaient fourni des "preuves irrfutables" du fait que lIrak abritait, en connaissance de cause, des membres de lorganisation terroriste, les auteurs du rapport crivent que "la prsence dagents dAl-Qada en Irak est trs discutable".
> 
> Ils soulignent  plusieurs reprises que les sources fiables manquent pour tayer la thse dune collaboration entre le rgime irakien et les terroristes du mouvement dOussama Ben Laden. "Saddam Hussein est trs suspicieux  lgard de tout ce qui touche  lislamisme radical", rappelaient mme les agents du renseignement.
> 
> Pour les auteurs, une collaboration entre le rgime irakien et Al-Qada aurait pu provenir... dune opration militaire amricaine. "En cas dattaque amricaine, Saddam Hussein pourrait, sil est dsespr, sen remettre  une organisation comme Al-Qada [...] et juger quaider une organisation islamiste radicale  attaquer les tats-Unis serait sa meilleure chance de se venger", crivent les services du renseignement.


Ces deux guerres sont comparables dans le sens o il s'agit d'invasions "justifies" par un prtexte scuritaire, prtexte scuritaire que je qualifierais mme de plus loufoque chez Bush. Cependant Bush na pas t trait de fou, en perte de contrle et de jugement. La France n'a pas suivi (un bon souvenir de Chirac) cependant le discours d'opposition est rest courtois.

Cependant dans l'ambiance actuelle, cette comparaison est inaudible et je passe pour beaucoup comme un provocateur en disant que Poutine n'est peut-tre pas plus fou que Bush ne l'tait. C'est a le problme, notre perception change en fonction du camp depuis lequel nous observons les vnements, ajouter  cela un sentiment de rvolte lgitime, une propagande ajuste, et nous voil prisonniers de prsupposs dfavorables  la comprhension du problme.

Macron n'a pas utilis le terme de folie hier dans son discours mais le terme de "revanche", mieux adapt. On peut qualifier Poutine de mgalo, autoritaire, psychorigide, paranoaque, revanchard, mais rien ne prouve qu'il soit cliniquement fou et en perte de contrle.

Le problme de prendre Poutine pour un fou est que cela amne naturellement aux conclusions suivantes:



> Ce qui est valable aujourd'hui pour l'Ukraine pourrait l'tre demain pour un autre pays. Une fois qu'il aura obtenu ce qu'il veut en Ukraine, quel pays sera sa prochaine cible ? 
> ...
> Le seul truc  se poser aujourd'hui,  mon sens, c'est : "Comment arriver  virer Poutine avant qu'il ne commette trop de saloperies et sans qu'il ne nuclarise le monde"


De fait on ne se pose plus la question de savoir comment arrter cette guerre, ce qui devient impossible par la ngociation puisque Poutine est fou, et l'on se focalise exclusivement sur la stratgie  employer pour le virer. Je ne dis pas qu'il est illgitime de vouloir le faire, je dis qu'utiliser cette guerre pour le faire peut tre catastrophique pour l'Ukraine et les Ukrainiens, mme si le contexte s'y prte en terme de droit. 

Nous pouvons regarder tranquillement le spectacle de loin, se fliciter de la rsistance, des stratgies et opportunits de victoires, c'est facile pour nous. Nanmoins il y a de la souffrance et des morts en parallle, dont l'ampleur pourrait tre considrable dans les prochains jours/semaines... mais que nous pourrions ngliger d'autant plus facilement que Poutine est fou et que toute ngociation est inutile. Mon inquitude est donc que l'on fasse passer des intrts gopolitiques pour affaiblir Poutine et la Russie en ngligeant le bilan humain et en nous le prsentant comme une variable d'ajustement invitablement illimite. Ce sera la faute de la folie criminelle de Poutine, on est d'accord, mais ils seront morts en masse quand mme.  

Le pari de ne rien cder, qui est lgitime sur le plan du droit, suppose que Poutine va s'affaiblir suffisamment jusqu' faire demi-tour sans rien obtenir. Je pense que c'est un pari trs trs risqu, et qu'il n'est pas exclus que les media nous prsentent ce scnario comme tant plus probable qu'il ne l'est en ralit. Entre temps il est par contre beaucoup plus probable que nous assistions  une boucherie. 

Les Ukrainiens esprent qu'entre temps la situation tourne en leur faveur, je l'espre avec eux. Je ne dis pas qu'il aurait fallu ngocier, je dis qu'il faudrait ne pas attendre que l'Ukraine soit aux trois quarts dtruite pour le faire. Quand je parle de realpolitik, c'est pour dire qu'en gnral on ne se retrouve pas en meilleure position pour ngocier quand on est  genou. Et les vainqueurs en demandent souvent plus quand la victoire leur  cot chre. Aprs bien entendu c'est aux Ukrainiens de dcider du moment opportun. 

Je ne pense pas que Poutine soit fou, on peut lire maintenant qu'il a un cancer, la maladie de Parkinson. Prudence, les media font dj de la propagande grossire en temps de paix, il faudrait tre bien naf pour croire que c'est diffrent en temps de guerre.

Nous sommes dans une ambiance mdiatique de va-t-en guerre jusqu'au boutiste. Guerre conomique totale disait Bruno Le Maire avant de rtropdaler. Dans quelle mesure ce discours est-il influenc par la prsidentielle? En bonne partie je pense, ce ne serait pas la premire fois qu'on en rajoute un peu: "Nous sommes en guerre" avait dclar Macron lors de la crise du covid. Plus nous sommes dans un tat irrationnel et anxiogne et plus nous avons tendance  faire bloc autour du chef. La folie mdiatise de Poutine sert galement la campagne lectorale de Macron. 

Priode de guerre + mdias orients  la solde du nolibralisme et du gouvernement + campagne prsidentielle = cocktail sans prcdent gav de dsinformations et de propagandes en tout genre. On ne pourra dmler le vrai du faux qu' postriori, cela dit, si tu coutes les chaines d'info continues, Poutine est statistiquement moins fou si tu coutes franceinfo plutt que BFMTV ou Cnews.  Mais sur le principe on fera tout pour nous faire flipper au maximum, et vnrer la grandeur de Macron et de l'Europe en tant qu'anges protecteurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> As tu une source plus fiable que TPMP a ce sujet ? Je n'ai rien trouv de super.


Je ne regarde pas TPMP  ::mouarf:: 
Ni BFMTV ou autres trucs du genre. 

J'ai vu pass l'info sur un site, je ne sais plus lequel. Et, d'autres m'en ont parl. C'est peut-tre faux comma a peut-tre vrai. Difficile  dire en ce moment, on peut lire et entendre tout et son contraire dans un laps de temps remarquablement court. Guerre de l'image oblige !  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

@ABCIWEB ) Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il faudrait ngocier. Mais ngocier avec qui ? Poutine ne semble pas vouloir ngocier. Il veut juste imposer sa volont  l'Ukraine. Et qui doit ngocier ? L'UE, la France, les USA ? Non ! Seuls les ukrainiens peuvent ngocier, mais dj, Poutine n'est pas capable d'accepter un cesser-le-feu, comment veux-tu ngocier sous les missiles ? 

Ton exemple avec Bush n'est pas tout  fait juste. Bush a t trait d'imbcile ds son lection, et mme avant d'ailleurs. Et la guerre injustifie en Irak a t condamne par beaucoup. Maintenant, on dira que Saddam Hussein ne suscitait pas tellement d'empathie internationale. 
L'Ukraine n'est pas un rgime dictatorial, contrairement  l'Irak de l'poque et la Russie actuelle. Et le prtexte de l'OTAN n'a aucune valeur, l'Estonie et la Lettonie aussi sont dans l'OTAN et on une grande frontire avec la Russie, ce n'est pas pour autant que Poutine les a envahis. 
Ce que veux Poutine ce sont les richesses de l'Ukraine. 

Tu es trs enclin a trouv des excuses  Poutine, qu'est-ce qui te pousse  jouer les dfenseurs du bourreau ?  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, attention, pour les richesses de l'Ukraine, c'est tout relatif.
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html

En grand gain de ce type, on voit surtout un accs plus large  la mer, la desenclavation de la crime et l'apport en eau de cette dernire.

Ca fait assez peu pour dclencher une guerre de ce niveau.

Autres hypothses : 
 - Poutine s'est isol en s'entourant de militaires, et son cot autoritaire  fait progressivement taire les voix dissidentes, le menant  voluer dans une ralit parralele.
 - Poutine veut vraiment mettre en uvre une politique expansionniste.


Aprs, ABCIWEB, je suis trs rserv sur la possibilit de ngociation. Les exigences semblent assez irrconciliable entre les 2 camps.
La Russie veut arrter toute expansion de l'OTAN, mais sa rcente action va l'encourager au contraire

Que la Russie quitte l'Ukraine en ne gardant que la Crime, me semble trs improbable. Toute autre condition me semble difficilement acceptable pour l'Ukraine, surtout qu'ils savent qu'ils gagneront dans le temps en mode guerrilla.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, attention, pour les richesses de l'Ukraine, c'est tout relatif.
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...0_4355770.html
> 
> En grand gain de ce type, on voit surtout un accs plus large  la mer, la desenclavation de la crime et l'apport en eau de cette dernire.
> 
> Ca fait assez peu pour dclencher une guerre de ce niveau.


L'Ukraine tait le grenier  bl de l'URSS, pour un pays qui crve la dalle, le bl est une ressource importante. 
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi que ce n'est pas suffisant pour dclencher une guerre.



> Autres hypothses : 
>  - Poutine s'est isol en s'entourant de militaires, et son cot autoritaire  fait progressivement taire les voix dissidentes, le menant  voluer dans une ralit parralele.
>  - Poutine veut vraiment mettre en uvre une politique expansionniste.


Je crois que c'est un mixte de ces deux hypothses.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'Ukraine tait le grenier  bl de l'URSS, pour un pays qui crve la dalle, le bl est une ressource importante. 
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi que ce n'est pas suffisant pour dclencher une guerre.


On a jamais entendu parl de pnurie alimentaires en Russie, qui est un exportateur net agricole.
De plus, avec une balance commerciale excedentaire, ils pouvaient acheter  manger sans difficult.

Ce n'est pour moi pas la raison pour lancer la guerre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On a jamais entendu parl de pnurie alimentaires en Russie, qui est un exportateur net agricole.
> De plus, avec une balance commerciale excedentaire, ils pouvaient acheter  manger sans difficult.
> 
> Ce n'est pour moi pas la raison pour lancer la guerre.


Oui, tu as raison, en effet.

----------


## pmithrandir

Petite tribune pour ceux qui y ont accs : (Lionel Jospin)

https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...6065_3232.html

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'ai rien compris !


Le  dnomm Pierre a saisi oarfaitement le sens de ma prose (comment a-t-il fait).

Probablement parce que ta culture sur la 2me guerre mondiale , ses debuts en particulier est maigre ou nulle .
Je te conseille  de lire d'abord cet ouvrage "Hitler et ses generaux" (Raymond Cartier, edition Marabout, poche) ,le seul ouvrage en langue franaise precis et objectif crit par un journaliste franais et soucieux de la vrit .
Soucieux de la vrit? Oui, Car l'auteur a suivi ,jour aprs jour,les dbats du fameux Procs Nuremberg et il cite aussi ses sources (documents de l'OKW voir NB       ci-aprs)

Definition de *"fait accompli"* d'abord :ce qui est termin et sur quoi on ne peut revenir (difficilement).

Pour  comprendre "ma prose" , j'ai omis il est vrai pour ne pas l'alourdir ,le parallle que j'ai fait concernant le cynique Hitler,parallle valable en matire tactique seulement : les negociations de Munich en 1938

1/ Hitler  proteste publiquement  propos des brimades subies par la minorit allemande de la province des  Sudtes en Tchcoslovaquie 
Il menace de l'occuper la force (menace russe d'occuper le Donbass) .
Il propose aux Franais et Anglais (Daladier et Chamberlain) et Tcheques(Hacha)  une conference  Munich pour discuter du problme.
  =>
 minorit russe de la province du Donbass en Ukraine brime par l'Ukraine
 menace russe d'occuper le Donbass
 Proposition de la conference de Minsk (UE et ukrainiens)
2/ Dans  la conference de Munich ,il exige des franco-britanniques le rattachement pur et simple de la province des Sudtes  l'Allemagne ,sinon il dclarera la guerre aux franco-britanniques et tchques
Les franco-britanniques cdent , les Tchques se rservent.
=> Putin exige une large autonomie pour le Donbass et la garantie de non adhsion de l'Ukraine  l'Otan.
=> l'UE cede sur l'autonomie mais pas sur l'adhsion qui depend de l'Otan, l'Ukraine se reserve sur la condition 1 et refuse la 2 .

3/ Hitler  sait que le chantage paie.
Dare dare ,il invoque un pretexte (incident de frontire,mort d'un motocycliste allemand  la frontiere germano-tchque) pour occuper militairement non seulement la province conteste mais la Tchcoslovaquie.
=>Mr Putin sait que le chantage paie
=>Mr Putin invoque le prtexte( refus total de l'Ukraine )pour dclencher la guerre en vue de son occupation.

Ou se trouve le fait accompli allemand : l'occupation de la tchecoslaquie qui est un casus belli entre Allemagne et Allis franco-britanniques et a Tchques lis un trait d'assistance militaire mutuelle depuis 1918.
Car le cynique  sait que ce fait accompli est difficement revocable ,a moins d'une guerre mondiale et les franco-britanniques sont pacifistes . 

Ou se trouve le fait accompli russe : l'occupation de l'Ukraine  est un casus belli entre Russie et Ukrainiens en passe d'adherer  l'Otan, pouvant devenir un casus belli Russie - Otan.
Car le cynique Mr Putin  sait que ce fait accompli est difficement revocable ,a moins non seulement d'une guerre mondiale mondiale ,mais aussi NUCLEAIRE ,chose  bannie par les etats majors surtout Russe et Occidententaux.

Quant  l'aspect  "folie guerre" ou mgalomanie guerrire chez les dirigeants  , il se replie plutt  l'aspect stratgique c..d  aux buts de toute guerre .
Chez un dirigeant megalomane ,une fois engage ,elle s'arrete jamais et trouve toujours un nouveau pretexte pour se perptuer.
Chez un dirigeant normal ,avant d'tre engage ,il  definit ses buts (de la guerre) ,et lui prescrit des limites precises
Chez Putin les buts  ,c'est la scurit militaire ,mais la scurit militaire d'un pays est variable.
Car elle ne dpend pas seulement de frontires terrestres , mais aussi  de la supriorit technique en matire militaire de l'adversaire ou de ses moyens conomiques.
Sur le plan stratgique ,Mr Putin est vague , ce qui peut l'entrainer trs loin dans sa "guguerre" ukrainienne.

En esprant avoir clair "ma prose"  et ta lanterne.






N.B: OKW est  l'acronyme de OberKommando der Wehrmacht .C..d Haut Commandement de la Wehrmacht.
le doux mot de Wehrmacht dans la langue de Goethe signifie l'Arme de terre.L' OKW est un  organisme  cr par le cynique Hitler en 1939 et dont il etait le chef
Dans le but de  coiffer l'tat major de l'arme de terre ,pour avoir la main mise sur l'arme de terre dont il se mfiait et qui s'opposait  ses vues.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@MABROUKI) Je te remercie d'avoir apport, non pas des prcisions, malgr ta pr-supposition de mes mconnaissances, ce n'est pas tant le fond que la forme (le style utilis) qui rendait,  mes yeux, tes propos peu clairs, voire obscurs. 

Si Pierre a compris ce que tu voulais dire, tant mieux pour lui, moi, quand je ne comprends pas, je le dis. a ne voulait pas remettre en cause tes propos, simplement dire, ce qui tait crit : je ne les comprenais pas.

On m'a dit, quand j'tais  l'cole, qu'il tait prfrable de dire "je n'ai pas compris", plutt que de rester dans l'ignorance, et qu'il n'y avait pas de question bte.

Alors, je te remercie pour ton claircissement, et aussi pour les insultes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est ce que Mabrouki dit, si je ne me trompe pas. Poutine avait un plan aux petits oignons, il n'y est pas all sur un coup de tte. Son plan s'est effondr immdiatement sous le poids de la ralit, mais c'tait un plan dont je suis certain qu'il tait trs fier.


Son plan s'est effondr immdiatement sous le poids de la ralit ? Mais non,non.Tu prends la partie mensongre de la propagande guerrire occidentale pour une ralit.
Son plan est en cours d'excution mais on ne connat pas ses details,ni  surtout  ses buts (toute guerre a des buts)
Envisage -t-il  une occupation definitive ? 
"Une bastonnade ukrainienne " comme je l'ai dj dit c..d  destruction des infrastructures militaires ukrainiennes,voire civiles  pour les amener  ngocier (autonomie constitutionnelle du Donbass et neutralit) ?

Je  suis convaincu que l'occupation definitive ne l'interesse pas car l'Ukraine est un poids conomique DE PLUS  pour la Russie (demographie, pauvret sans parler de sa reconstruction aprs guerre ).
Au  contraire "la bastonnade" en plus de l'affaiblir miliraiement ,rajoutera  son affaiblissement  conomique.
Ses buts (autonomie constitutionnelle du Donbass et neutralit) , il les a proclams officiellement et continue de le faire.

Par  contre le danger encouru par la Russie  si Mr Putin atteint ses "buts"  c'est une victoire  la Pyrrhus ("encore une victoire comme celle-l et je suis perdu" disait un general romain  contre le chef Pyrrhus  des parthes).
je m'explique , le changement de la politique de scurit conomique de l'UE vis  vis de la russie (diminution drastique  des echanges )  etranglera  court terme (10 ans) et moyen terme(20 ans)  celle-ci.
L'achat de matires premieres(petrole surtout, ensuite le gaz,voire uranium)  font de la Russie un pays rentier risque de ruiner ce pays.

2 liens  interessants


https://ici.radio-canada.ca/amp/1865...eline-gazoducs

NB: voici une description de la "bastonnade" au march  la turque . 
Un chaouch ,officier, charg de la police des marchs , assist de  2 vigoureux janissaires inflige celle-ci   un individu accus de vol ou tromperie .
le prvenu  est ligot et ses 2 jambes sont  levs par un  1er assistant. La gourdin est tenu par le 2eme assistant qui donne les 100 coups sur la plante des pieds.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis assez d'accord avec MABROUKI. 

Le but de Poutine n'est pas d'occuper l'Ukraine, mais de l'obliger  satisfaire ses volonts (neutralit, ne pas rejoindre l'OTAN, reconnaissance de Crime russe et autonomie voire indpendance du Donbass, avec en plus la mise en place d'un pouvoir pro-russe, et une constitution qui empche tout anti-russe d'accder au pouvoir). 

Par contre, l o je pense que Poutine s'est plant, c'est sur la rsistance des ukrainiens. Ne pas oubli qu'il a ds le dbut de l'invasion, demand aux soldats ukrainiens de prendre les armes contre leur prsident, de faire un coup d'tat en quelque sorte. Il pensait rgler la chute de l'Ukraine en un ou deux jours.
Plus le combat s'ternise, plus il s'affaiblit, plus son peuple se rebelle, mais surtout, plus la dfiance vis  vis de lui augmente.

Il se retrouve isol, internationalement et intrieurement. 

Ensuite, il va obtenir ce qu'il redoutait. L'UE va se souder contre lui, elle va rduire sa dpendance vis  vis de son pays, et surtout, elle va se doter d'une arme. En plus la Gorgie et la Moldavie frappent aux portes de l'UE, voire de l'OTAN. 

Bref, il ne va pas forcment gagner grand-chose, et je pense qu'il risque mme de perdre plus que ce qu'il va gagner... s'il gagne !

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai galement bien du mal  voir les avantages qu'il peut obtenir.

Une OTAN en tat de "mort crbrale", qui sans ennemi ne faisait que vivoter.
Un pays pas spcialement riche, qui n'aurait pas t intgr a l'UE avant 10 a 20 ans au mieux
Un pays qui n'aurait jamais attaqu la Russie.

Je ne pense pas que le statut quo aurait pos un quelconque problme.  Il suffisait a poutine de renforcer la Crime par des accords avec L'Ukraine (je me retire du Donbass et vous reconnaissez pleinement la Crime) et il sortait aps le haut de tout ca sans envoyer un seul soldat.

Poutine tait le maitre d'un pays parmi les plus grands du monde, avec une arme qui faisait peur, et il remportait de nombreuses victoires sur des conflits secondaires contre l'UE, sans que cette dernire ne ragisse vraiment.

Demain, il aura encourag la formation d'une force militaire europenne, la rorganisation de l'OTAN et l'isolement de la Russie.
Je n'ai nul doute sur le fait que l'UE puisse rapidement dpasser l'arme Russe en terme de moyen et de qualit vu le contexte actuel. Investissements qui au passage vont booster toute une partie de notre conomie base sur la vente d'arme pour laquelle nous sommes en concurrence directe avec la Russie.

En fait je ne vois que 3 explications plausibles : 
 - la lutte contre le lent dclin de la Russie
 - le besoin pour le vieux chef de clan de montrer les crocs
 - l'action d'un homme dsinform ou manipul. (je n'ai aucun doute que d'autres personnes puissent en bnficier de cette guerre)

----------


## BenoitM

> - l'action d'un homme dsinform ou manipul. (je n'ai aucun doute que d'autres personnes puissent en bnficier de cette guerre)


A force de dire des mensonges  sa population, on finit par y croire soi mme.

Le discours truqu devant l'Onu diffus  la tv russe.
C'est quand mme impressionnant.

----------


## el_slapper

Je repasse aprs une longue absence. Je n'ai pas le temps de lire toutes vos interventions, mais cette vido me semble rpondre aux interrogations de pmithrandir. En particulier quand il dit que Poutine a chang. Il n'est plus le froid calculateur qu'il a connu  l'poque de Tony Blair. Je rajouterais qu' 72 ans, il a une musculature tonnante, qui pourrait (conditionnel) s'expliquer par des strodes. Et que les strodes, a peut rendre agressif.

Il ajoute aussi que depuis le COVID, Poutine est un homme trs seul, trs isol, qui n'a presque plus de contact avec ses conseillers, et donc dont la vision de la ralit s'est peu  peu altre. Ca n'aide pas.

----------


## ONTAYG

Et ils viennent de votre une loi qui peut emprisonner une personne pendant 15 ans si elle dit du mal de l'arme ou un truc comme cela.

Quand on voit que ceux qui ont vots en faveur de la russie de ne sont que des dictatures.

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour
Nom d'un chien ,voil un nouveau caillou "nucleaire"  civil qui vient s'ajouter  ceux dans la chaussure de Mr Putin : le bombardement de la centrale nucleaire de Zaporoji ou Zaporoja (5 reacteurs en service).
Ce facteur je l'ai compltement perdu de vu ,mais il "nuclarise" le conflit en cas d'accident nuclaire civil involontaire du aux frappes  militaires ,la guerre tant synonyme d'anarchie incontrlable.
Question pour un rouble trou que je pose  Shannon :
un pays non dot  de centrales nuclaires peut-il engager une guerre dite conventionnelle avec un pays  dot de centrales nuclaires  ,sans prendre en compte le risque nuclaire civil  pour les populations  et son arm ?
Ou doit-on considrer ce conflit comme un conflit violent indirectement le principe de l'quilibre de la Terreur ?
Les etats majors  militaire doivent-ils  revoir la definition de l'Equilibre de La Terreur,et y rajouter ce cas de figure.

----------


## foetus

> Nom d'un chien ,voil un nouveau caillou "nucleaire"  civil qui vient s'ajouter  ceux dans la chaussure de Mr Putin : le bombardement de la centrale nucleaire de Zaporoji ou Zaporoja (5 reacteurs en service).
> Ce facteur je l'ai compltement perdu de vu ,mais il "nuclarise" le conflit en cas d'accident nuclaire civil involontaire du aux frappes  militaires ,la guerre tant synonyme d'anarchie incontrlable.


Non, la Russie n'avait pas vocation objectif  dtruire la centrale parce que 1) elle est trs proche de la Russie (on annonce 10x Tchernobyl) 2) la ville tait presque sous contrle au moment de l'accident (d'ailleurs la ville est maintenant russe)
D'ailleurs la Russie dtient 2 centrales nuclaires sur les 4 de l'Ukraine.

On penche soit pour 1 erreur/ tir perdu (mme si ce n'est que des fuses clairantes) soit la politique de la peur.

D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas clair, mais apparemment la Russie applique la politique de la peur : bombarder des quartiers rsidentielles, des coles, 1 peu tout au pif + les btiments administratifs (<- qui est considr comme 1 crime de guerre)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @ABCIWEB ) Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il faudrait ngocier. Mais ngocier avec qui ? Poutine ne semble pas vouloir ngocier. Il veut juste imposer sa volont  l'Ukraine. Et qui doit ngocier ? L'UE, la France, les USA ? Non ! Seuls les ukrainiens peuvent ngocier, mais dj, Poutine n'est pas capable d'accepter un cesser-le-feu, comment veux-tu ngocier sous les missiles ?


Oui je l'ai dj dit, c'est aux Ukrainiens de dcider. Quand je dis "nous" ce sont les ngociateurs, Ukrainiens et sans doute reprsentants de l'Otan s'il s'agit de parler de la neutralit de l'Ukraine. Je ne dis pas que c'est facile, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas fermer la porte.

Cela dit, il y a des pour parler, peut-tre que des ngociations seront conclues avant qu'il y ait trop de morts. Je ragissais surtout par rapport  l'ambiance mdiatique actuelle de guerre totale. Et puis le prsident Ukrainien en rajoute aussi en disant que Poutine veux envahir toute l'Europe jusqu' la Pologne. Cela ne laisse pas prsager qu'il veuille ngocier quoi que ce soit. En mme temps c'est son "jeu", nous ferions pareil  sa place, on ne peut pas le blmer.

En complment de Mlenchon qui avait dj parl du problme de l'adhsion de l'Ukraine  l'Otan ds 2014, de Macron qui a parl plus rcemment de Finlandisation de l'Ukraine, il y a cette mission trs intressante qui retrace l'historique Russie/Ukraine/Crime. Elle explique comment Poutine s'est senti agress quand certains ex membres du pacte de Varsovie ont rejoint l'Otan. Pour lui c'tait l'extrme limite du supportable et il tait hors de question que l'Ukraine les rejoigne. 
En 2014 Robert Gates ancien directeur de la CIA, secrtaire d'tat  la dfense sous Bush et Obama, crivait (12min40") : 



> Avancer si vite aprs l'effondrement de l'Union Sovitique pour incorporer dans l'Otan des pays qui taient prcdemment soumis, tait une grave erreur. Tenter de faire entrer la Gorgie et l'Ukraine dans l'Otan allait rellement trop loin. *Les racines de l'empire Russe remontent  Kiev au 9eme sicle, c'tait donc une provocation particulirement monumentale*."


Le dbut de l'mission est galement trs intressant pour se remettre dans le contexte et mieux cerner la personnalit de Poutine.

Donc selon moi, avant de dire qu'une ngociation ne sert  rien, il faudrait voir si la neutralit de l'Ukraine demande par Poutine est du bluff ou si cela pourrait faire voluer la situation. Reste  ngocier au mieux, mais pas certain qu'on (les ngociateurs) obtienne de meilleures conditions en attendant trs longtemps. Je comprends bien qu'on attende le plus tard possible en esprant un affaiblissement de Poutine, il y a du pour et du contre. 

Donc je peux me tromper en disant qu'il faudrait peut-tre ne pas trop attendre, par contre il semble certain que cette histoire de neutralit revienne avec insistance et soit connue depuis longtemps. Je ne comprends pas trop Jospin (pour le peu que j'ai lu) ni certains de vos messages qui semblent vouloir ngliger cette piste. Et c'est un peu ce qui m'inquite car si personne ne veut tenter cette ngociation, on ne saura pas si c'tait du bluff et il pourrait y avoir beaucoup de morts. 

Suspect discours des politiques quand ils disent qu'ils n'ont rien vu venir et que cette guerre sort de nulle part. Ce n'est pas rassurant. Peut-tre qu'ils n'ont pas cru les menaces de Poutine, mais de l  prtendre dcouvrir soudainement ses revendications, a sent la propagande.




> Tu es trs enclin a trouv des excuses  Poutine, qu'est-ce qui te pousse  jouer les dfenseurs du bourreau ?


O as tu vu que je le dfendais ? Il est bien entendu le seul coupable des actes de guerre. Je me pose simplement la question de savoir s'il est le seul responsable de la situation actuelle, ou si l'Otan et l'Ukraine n'ont pas pouss trop loin le bouchon sans se proccuper du danger rel, mme si videmment les Ukrainiens sont dans leur droit. Je me pose la question sur les orientations stratgiques plus ou moins va-t-en guerre des occidentaux et de l'Otan. L'orientation va-t-en guerre de Poutine on la connait dj.

----------


## Jipt

> On penche soit pour 1 erreur/ tir perdu (mme si ce n'est que des fuses clairantes) soit *la politique de la peur*.
> 
> D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas clair, mais apparemment la Russie applique la politique de la peur : bombarder des quartiers rsidentielles, des coles, 1 peu tout au pif + les btiments administratifs (<- qui est considr comme 1 crime de guerre)


Il a perdu, malgr les morts, les destructions, les avances des tanks, il a perdu et il le sait.

Et comme c'est un mauvais joueur, plutt que de coucher son roi (comme on dit aux checs), il prfre renverser le plateau, avec les dgts que a va entraner (l'atome...)

Il est fou  lier.
Ou  abattre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non, la Russie n'avait pas vocation  dtruire la centrale parce que 1) elle est trs proche de la Russie (on annonce 10x Tchernobyl) 2) la ville tait presque sous contrle au moment de l'accident (d'ailleurs la ville est maintenant russe)
> D'ailleurs la Russie dtient 2 centrales nuclaires sur les 4 de l'Ukraine.
> 
> On penche soit pour 1 erreur/ tir perdu (mme si ce n'est que des fuses clairantes) soit la politique de la peur.
> 
> D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas clair, mais apparemment la Russie applique la politique de la peur : bombarder des quartiers rsidentielles, des coles, 1 peu tout au pif + les btiments administratifs (<- qui est considr comme 1 crime de guerre)


"Vocation" ,vocable etrange.Tu veux dire probablement son objectif.


Quant  moi je n'ai nulle part  dit "bombardement russe", j'ai dit "bombardement" tout court.
Bombardement pouvant venir soit des chars russes ,soit de l'artillerie ukrainienne(arme ukrainienne) , mais RATE (tir perdu tragique).
Chose  trs probable quand 2 armes sont aux prises.

La proximit de la centrale n'as rien  voir : en cas de rayonnement meme l'allemagne serait atteinte.
Moi je parle d'accident militaire(erreur de tir) ,donc involontaire ,et trs courant dans les guerres.

Rien dans une guerre ne peut empcher une erreur tragique d'un  troufion  bout de nerfs ,car la guerre relle n'est pas un jeu de ping pong ou un jeu video.

C'est  cet  aspect tragique  collateral  des tirs que je voulais mettre en exergue  ,dans un pays ou les Russes et Ukrainiens ont sem aux quatres vents des centrales nuclaires .
Et  aussi l'inconscience tragique des dirigeant des UNS et des AUTRES  de se trucider sans tenir compte que les armes lourdes (aviation,artillerie) pouvaient, par ERREUR de tir  , occasionner des dommages graves aux coeurs des centrales  aux consequences graves (le rayonnement ne distingue pas entre russes et ukrainiens, ne connait pas les frontires).

Un autre  type  d'acte dsespr mais individuel , peut survenir : un ukrainien arm  (famille  decime) , peut russir  s'introduire dans une centrale, et y mettre une bombe assez puissante pour se dbarrasser de tous ses semblables.

La guerre  est_ UNE FOLIE HUMAINE MEURTRIRE_ , et n'as rien de RATIONNEL , ni JUSTIFICATION .
Russes et Ukrainiens ,tous confondus ,sont une meme ENGEANCE et sont ,alas ,fous  lier.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il a perdu, malgr les morts, les destructions, les avances des tanks, il a perdu et il le sait.
> 
> Et comme c'est un mauvais joueur, plutt que de coucher son roi (comme on dit aux checs), il prfre renverser le plateau, avec les dgts que a va entraner (l'atome...)
> 
> Il est fou  lier.
> Ou  abattre.


Perfectly  ,je vote pour " abattre", pendu haut & court ,la langue pendante , la Place Rouge ,sa vaisselle nuclaire luminiscente au cou.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Le  dnomm Pierre a saisi oarfaitement le sens de ma prose (comment a-t-il fait).
> 
> Probablement parce que ta culture sur la 2me guerre mondiale , ses debuts en particulier est maigre ou nulle .
> Je te conseille  de lire d'abord cet ouvrage "Hitler et ses generaux" (Raymond Cartier, edition Marabout, poche) ,le seul ouvrage en langue franaise precis et objectif crit par un journaliste franais et soucieux de la vrit .(.../...)


Je fais partie galement des lecteurs qui comprennent ta prose  entre les lignes  comme on dit. Attention tout de mme aux jugements premptoires sur les connaissances pr-supposes des membres de _developpez_ (il s'agit plus de la forme que du fond), et merci, justement, de proposer des sources ...

A ce propos, je vous invite  consulter ARTE, avec cette vido particulirement enrichissante :
**
🇺🇦Linvasion de lUkraine par la Russie  Histoire et consquences. mission spciale du Dessous des cartes. Cartes  l'appui, milie Aubry revient sur lhistoire de la relation Russie-Ukraine. Avec deux experts - Thomas Gomart, directeur de lIFRI et Anna Colin-Lebedev, spcialiste des socits post-sovitiques-, elle analyse les consquences gostratgiques de la guerre et l'volution de lidentit europenne des Ukrainiens.

#Poutine #GuerreUkraine #HistoireUkraine

Magazine (France, 2022, 26mn)
**
Source: 


_Poutine, lUkraine et aprs ?  Le Dessous des cartes - Spcial Ukraine | ARTE_

[Edit]


> 0:00 Intro - Dessous des cartes - Spcial Ukraine
> 1:13 Gographie de l'Ukraine
> 1:53 La carte des langues en Ukraine
> 2:26 Histoire de la relation Ukraine-Russie
> 6:10 L'Ukraine au XXIe sicle
> 6:49 La rvolution orange 2014
> 11:31 Interview Anna Colin-Lebedev
> 11:53 L"identit du peuple ukrainien
> 13:08 Le peuple ukrainien pro-europen
> ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je fais partie galement des lecteurs qui comprennent ta prose  entre les lignes  comme on dit. Attention tout de mme aux jugements premptoires sur les connaissances pr-supposes des membres de _developpez_ (il s'agit plus de la forme que du fond), et merci, justement, de proposer des sources ...
> **


Oui je reconnais mon erreur de pretentieux ,car c'est contraire  mon education.
C'est un loup ,il faut bien se tromper pparfois et amende honorable aupres de Jon Shannow.
j'ai  faut contre  ce pote arabe classique :"tus connais  une chose ,mais beaucoup t'echappent"(3ALIMTA CHAI'OUN WA GHABAT 3ANKA A'CHIAOU").

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A ce propos, je vous invite  consulter ARTE, avec cette vido particulirement enrichissante


Oui trs bonne vido. L'histoire de l'Ukraine est loin d'tre un long fleuve tranquille. Cela complte trs bien l'mission de france inter (en lien dans mon prcdent message) qui est plus axe sur les relations/ractions Poutines/Ukraine, alors que la vido d'Arte est plus globale et aborde plus particulirement les enjeux gostratgiques.

La fin de la vido d'Arte n'est pas enthousiasmante: si la guerre dure, on est parti pour des tensions vives entre deux blocs, est et ouest, la Russie rejoignant la Chine. Par ailleurs, si les pays qui ont condamn la Russie sont majoritaires en nombre, ceux qui ne l'ont pas condamne reprsentent une grosse majorit en terme de population, et ils sont l'usine du monde. Cela ne sera pas une partie de plaisir...

----------


## Jipt

> Par ailleurs, si les pays qui ont condamn la Russie sont majoritaires en nombre, *ceux qui ne l'ont pas condamne* reprsentent une grosse majorit en terme de population, et ils sont l'usine du monde.


Ce sont lesquels ? Car a a t dit aux infos hier soir, mais sans les citer...  ::furax:: 

"L"usine du monde", si elle se retrouve sans clients, elle ne va pas aller bien loin, mha.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce sont lesquels ? Car a a t dit aux infos hier soir, mais sans les citer... 
> 
> "L"usine du monde", si elle se retrouve sans clients, elle ne va pas aller bien loin, mha.


Questionnement pertinent.

Le journal "La Libre Belgique"  donne le detail des votes / pays mais ....mais  sous forme de carte mappemonde (info de belge excentrique comme disent les francais)   .
Il faut donc faire un survol par pays  sur la carte pour connatre les CONTRES ,ABSENTIONNISTES, et meme les ABSENTS  la seance de vote.
Ensuite les compter.
Au lieu de faire une liste nominative des pays.

le lien Libre Belgique :
https://www.lalibre.be/international...F65Q4MHR33KKM/

un autre lien cette fois francais de TV5 Monde  avec carte  et  "liste"(mais c'est une image de la liste).
https://information.tv5monde.com/inf...marquee-447179

----------


## Jipt

OK merci.



> le lien Libre Belgique :
> https://www.lalibre.be/international...F65Q4MHR33KKM/
> 
> un autre lien cette fois francais de TV5 Monde  avec carte  et  "liste"(mais c'est une image de la liste).
> https://information.tv5monde.com/inf...marquee-447179


Premier lien, c'est des charlots, il n'y a pas d'infographie "ci-dessous" :


Et ce n'est pas 140 mais 141 d'aprs l'autre lien et une vrification par une simple addition : 141 favorables + 12 absents ( la pche, parti faire les courses, etc.) + 35 absentions + 5 contre (en quoi l'Erythe trouve-t-elle la situation sympathique ?) a fait 193.

Second lien, beaucoup mieux,  :+1: 

Merci  toi,  ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

> Il est fou  lier.
> Ou  abattre.


Les deux.

Sauf qu'il a le doigt sur le bouton rouge. Si l'OTAN dcide de frapper, il faut que la premire frappe soit _dfinitive_. Ce qui est assez effrayant en soi, je le concde.

----------


## escartefigue

> Premier lien, c'est des charlots, il n'y a pas d'infographie "ci-dessous"


Ben si : l'infographie c'est la carte avec les couleurs pour identifier le positionnement de chaque pays.

Pour info, voici la dfinition de l'infographie selon le dictionnaire "Le Robert"

https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/de...on/infographie

Ici c'est le sens "_Image ainsi cre_" qui correspond  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Les deux.
> 
> Sauf qu'il a le doigt sur le bouton rouge. Si l'OTAN dcide de frapper, il faut que la premire frappe soit _dfinitive_. Ce qui est assez effrayant en soi, je le concde.


Il n'y a pas de premire frappe dfinitive avec les armes nuclaires. Quand les missiles d'un camp se mettent en vol, c'est game over pour tout le monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui je reconnais mon erreur de pretentieux ,car c'est contraire  mon education.
> C'est un loup ,il faut bien se tromper pparfois et amende honorable aupres de Jon Shannow.
> j'ai  faut contre  ce pote arabe classique :"tus connais  une chose ,mais beaucoup t'echappent"(3ALIMTA CHAI'OUN WA GHABAT 3ANKA A'CHIAOU").


Je ne t'en veux pas. Tu as pris ma remarque pour une agression, alors que ce n'tait ... qu'une demande d'claircissement. a arrive. 
Excuses non ncessaires, mais bien videmment acceptes.  ::ccool:: 
JS

----------


## el_slapper

> Il n'y a pas de premire frappe dfinitive avec les armes nuclaires. Quand les missiles d'un camp se mettent en vol, c'est game over pour tout le monde.


Pas si tu tires d'assez prs pour dtruire le centre de commandement avant que celui-ci n'aie le temps d'ordonner la riposte. Mais c'est trs, trs, trs compliqu  mettre en place, Moscou est loin de toute plateforme de tir possible, et Poutine _et son quipe_ sons sans doute terrs l-bas, dans un bunker rsistant.

Et tout autre scnario signifie qu'il prfrera dtruire la plante.

On a un problme. Un gros problme.

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf qu'il a le doigt sur le bouton rouge. Si l'OTAN dcide de frapper, il faut que la premire frappe soit _dfinitive_. Ce qui est assez effrayant en soi, je le concde.


Ce n'est pas  l'OTAN de faire ce boulot sauf s'il attaque un membre de cette organisation. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi : une seule frappe, totale et dfinitive. Qu'on nous dbarrasse de ce guignol loufoque.

Par contre, on peut lgitimement se demander ce que fout l'ONU, qu'il serait grandement temps de rformer. Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette cour de rcration o certains sont plus puissants que d'autres (droit de veto) ? a n'a pas de sens, a, et c'est peut-tre pour a que a fonctionne si mal.
Tous les pays sont gaux et on supprime ce droit fodal, a ira beaucoup mieux.

Par contre, je ne connais pas le "poids" des pays lors d'un vote, en fonction de leur population je suppose ? Si quelqu'un peut me dire, merci  lui.




> Ben si : l'infographie c'est la carte avec les couleurs pour identifier le positionnement de chaque pays.


Sauf que quand j'ai post, j'ai bien crit "ci-dessous", repris de leur texte, et quand j'ai regard la page il n'y avait pas d'infographie ci-dessous, et c'est ce point que je relevais. Mais les choses ont chang, ce matin il y a une carte.

Allez, bonne journe et bonne semaine,

----------


## Gunny

> Pas si tu tires d'assez prs pour dtruire le centre de commandement avant que celui-ci n'aie le temps d'ordonner la riposte. Mais c'est trs, trs, trs compliqu  mettre en place, Moscou est loin de toute plateforme de tir possible, et Poutine _et son quipe_ sons sans doute terrs l-bas, dans un bunker rsistant.
> 
> Et tout autre scnario signifie qu'il prfrera dtruire la plante.
> 
> On a un problme. Un gros problme.


Non c'est trop tard. C'est toujours trop tard. C'est pour a que l'on a (entre autres)des sous-marins et des procdures en cas de dcapitation du gouvernement. Toutes les puissances nuclaires ont des plans pour que leur force de frappe survive  une attaque surprise. Pour la Russie par exemple : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perime...ucl%C3%A9aire)
C'est paradoxalement une scurit. Sans ce type de dispositif, l'excutif ne dispose que de quelques minutes pour dcider de dclencher des frappes de reprsailles massives suite  une alerte. Le problme des alertes , c'est qu'elles peuvent tre fausses (longue liste durant la guerre froide). Avec, a ne presse plus autant puisqu'on est garanti de pouvoir rpliquer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce sont lesquels ? Car a a t dit aux infos hier soir, mais sans les citer...


C'est dans la vido d'Arte vers la fin (elle est trs instructive cette vido). Il y a notamment la Chine et l'Inde qui se sont abstenus pour ne citer que ceux qui psent trs lourds en terme de population. 




> "L"usine du monde", si elle se retrouve sans clients, elle ne va pas aller bien loin, mha.


Et nous non plus nous n'irons pas bien loin si l'on ne s'y prpare pas. L'histoire de la pnurie de masques/mdicaments n'est pas si loin pour se souvenir  quel point nous sommes dpendants de l'usine de monde. Au del de ce qu'ils perdraient en terme de croissance, il faut voir aussi dans quelle mesure cela nous impacterait.

Le systme nolibral, dont l'unique objectif est de faire un maximum de profit  court terme, est trs rticent  relocaliser en Europe. En attendant, les chinois hritent de notre savoir faire technologique et sont en passe d'galer et ont mme surpass les occidentaux dans certains domaines. Il y a une juste mesure dans la mondialisation, le problme est que les lobbies europens ne veulent aucune contrainte. Cela ne joue pas en faveur de notre indpendance, au contraire des amricains qui sont libraux mais qui font du protectionnisme.

Les chinois sont aussi fournisseurs de matires premires, premier fournisseur de terres rares tout en tant galement le premier importateur pour garder des rserves. Ils ont un cash norme et dtiennent une grosse part de la dette amricaine. Ils pourraient aussi compter sur leur march intrieur, celui de l'Inde, de la Russie, de certains pays africains, etc., a fait du monde, et je pense que c'est dans ce sens qu'il faut considrer cette comparaison en terme de nombre de population qui ne condamne pas la Russie dans le documentaire d'Arte. Sinon comment ? On peut aussi considrer l'impact culturel... Je dois dire aussi que cette comparaison m'a surpris au premier abord, mais quand on y pense a relativise "un peu" notre comptabilit en nombre de pays. 

C'est moi qui ai rajout qu'ils sont aussi l'usine du monde, en pensant aux masques, matriel mdical et mdicaments qui nous ont fait cruellement dfaut rcemment, mais ils nous fournissent bien d'autres choses. Et  moins de faire une relocalisation massive des produits vitaux pour notre sant et notre conomie, ce qui est peu probable puisque que la marge des entreprises a la priorit sur tout en Europe et en France, ils nous seront indispensables trs longtemps.

----------


## Franois M.

Tiens, les Russes ont dj perdu un gnral : https://www.lopinion.fr/internationa...e-sur-le-front

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et nous non plus nous n'irons pas bien loin si l'on ne s'y prpare pas. L'histoire de la pnurie de masques/mdicaments n'est pas si loin pour se souvenir  quel point nous sommes dpendants de l'usine de monde. Au del de ce qu'ils perdraient en terme de croissance, il faut voir aussi dans quelle mesure cela nous impacterait.
> 
> Le systme nolibral, dont l'unique objectif est de faire un maximum de profit  court terme, est trs rticent  relocaliser en Europe. En attendant, les chinois hritent de notre savoir faire technologique et sont en passe d'galer et ont mme surpass les occidentaux dans certains domaines. Il y a une juste mesure dans la mondialisation, le problme est que les lobbies europens ne veulent aucune contrainte. Cela ne joue pas en faveur de notre indpendance, au contraire des amricains qui sont libraux mais qui font du protectionnisme.
> 
> Les chinois sont aussi fournisseurs de matires premires, premier fournisseur de terres rares tout en tant galement le premier importateur pour garder des rserves. Ils ont un cash norme et dtiennent une grosse part de la dette amricaine. Ils pourraient aussi compter sur leur march intrieur, celui de l'Inde, de la Russie, de certains pays africains, etc., a fait du monde et je pense que c'est dans ce sens qu'il faut considrer cette comparaison en terme de nombre de population qui ne condamne pas la Russie dans le documentaire d'Arte. Sinon comment ? On peut aussi considrer l'impact culturel... Je dois dire aussi que cette comparaison m'a surpris, mais quand on y pense a relativise un peu notre comptabilit en nombre de pays. 
> 
> C'est moi qui ai rajout qu'ils sont aussi l'usine du monde, en pensant aux masques, matriel mdical et mdicaments qui nous ont fait cruellement dfaut rcemment, mais ils nous fournissent bien d'autres choses. Et  moins de faire une relocalisation massive des produits vitaux pour notre sant et notre conomie, ce qui est peu probable puisque que la marge des entreprises  la priorit sur tout en Europe et en France, il nous seront indispensables trs longtemps.


Oui, si on veut rduire voire supprimer notre dpendance  la Chine, a va demander un changement massif des mentalits et du modle conomique (qui de toute manire est bas sur du vent), et des investissements normes pour tout relocaliser chez nous. Bref, c'est pas demain la veille.

----------


## escartefigue

> Tiens, les Russes ont dj perdu un gnral : https://www.lopinion.fr/internationa...e-sur-le-front


Esprons qu'ils perdent *EN* gnral !

----------


## Franois M.

Trump a trouv la solution  ::ptdr:: 
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b02186be24458e

----------


## David_g

> Trump a trouv la solution 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b02186be24458e


Ce meeting tait lunaire mais  un point (cela n'est qu'une petite partie des dbilits prononcs pendant le meeting).  :8O:   :8O:

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...6515_3232.html


Tribune de Hollande 

En rsum il prne l arrt immdiat des contrats avec la Russie pour le gaz et le petrole.

De son point de vue, mieux vaut chauffer 1 degr de moins l anne prochaine, mettre en place les nergies renouvelables pour tre indpendant des puissances trangres.

Le tout pour un cot bien infrieur  celui d un armement.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie une deuxime vido de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, publie aujourd'hui, qui promeut la dsescalade des conflits contre la Russie :

----------


## Jipt

> De son point de vue, mieux vaut chauffer 1 degr de moins l'anne prochaine, mettre en place les nergies renouvelables pour tre indpendant des puissances trangres.


Et de mon point de vue, "ils" n'ont *strictement rien fait* (ou si peu que a compte pour peanuts) en 50 ans et l, "ils" pourraient tout faire en 6 mois ? Non mais all quoi !

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne sais pas.

Ct isolation il y a tellement  faire.
Isoler les combles de 60% des maisons a cote pas si cher pour une diminution de 25  30% de la consommation. Pareil pour les entreprises.

Et a demande une qualification assez basse.

Quand je vois qu  mon boulot on a des grilles pains pourri sans thermostat. Pour 300 euros et 3h de boulot on pourrait changer tout ca et consommer 2 fois moins. Pareil, des panneaux solaires pas trop cher j ai la place pour les mettre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pas si tu tires d'assez prs pour dtruire le centre de commandement avant que celui-ci n'aie le temps d'ordonner la riposte. Mais c'est trs, trs, trs compliqu  mettre en place, Moscou est loin de toute plateforme de tir possible, et Poutine _et son quipe_ sons sans doute terrs l-bas, dans un bunker rsistant.
> 
> Et tout autre scnario signifie qu'il prfrera dtruire la plante.
> 
> On a un problme. Un gros problme.


Il faut arrter la rcration et fermer ta console de jeu  ::D:  Comme l'a bien rsumer *Gunny*, c'est game over pour tout le monde, mais ce n'est pas un jeu. Si l'on se manquait, il ne suffira pas de faire un reset pour avoir une nouvelle vie. 

J'entendais sur france info que la guerre coutait  la Russie l'quivalent de ce que l'Europe continue de payer en importations de gaz et de ptrole russe. Ce serait donc une grosse pression supplmentaire. Mais cela provoquerait une envole des prix  des niveaux dont nous avons du mal  valuer toutes les consquences. 

Qui sera le plus impact ? L'Allemagne, mais pas que, puisque le prix de l'nergie est dfini par un march mondial/europen qui favorise la spculation. C'est dj pas glorieux aujourd'hui, alors qu'en serait-il en cas de suspension totale des importations Russes et combien de temps pourrions nous tenir sans risquer une crise conomique majeure ? Nous manquons dj d'acier et d'aluminium russe, les fabricants qui utilisent ces matires premires disent que les autres fournisseurs ne proposent pas le mme prix.

Et qui dit augmentation du gaz/ptrole, dit aussi augmentation de l'lectricit. Logique puisque ce sont des nergies galement utilises pour produire de l'lectricit. Prix qui est galement ngoci sur un march global en dehors de toute considration des cots rels de production. Ce qui fait qu'au final, nuclaire ou pas, nous dpendons du prix moyen du march.

Il faut galement mesurer le renchrissement du transport de toutes les marchandises de mme que leur cot de production. On est dj bien en ce moment avec l'envole des prix actuels, certains seront, ou sont dj obligs de ne se servir de leur voiture que pour aller bosser, ou sinon choisir entre promenade et alimentation.

Mais Macron serait quand mme plutt pour stopper toutes les importations. C'est un homme volontaire et courageux, il ose tout. Les Allemands quant  eux sont contre pour l'instant, en arguant que cela n'arrtera pas les chars Russes. C'est certain qu'ils ne vont pas tomber en panne d'un jour  l'autre. Et puis les russes ont dj une grosse ligne de crdit ouverte chez les chinois : 



> Les affaires continuent entre Moscou et Pkin. Les deux pays ont sign mardi en pleine crise internationale un nouveau mga contrat pour la construction dun gazoduc qui traversera la Mongolie et la Chine, permettant de transporter jusqu 50 milliards de mtres cubes de gaz par an. 
> ...
> *Alors que les sanctions conomiques et diplomatiques pleuvent sur la Russie, cest donc un vritable pied de nez  la communaut internationale avec ce qui sannonce dj comme le plus grand contrat d'approvisionnement en gaz naturel de l'histoire*.


Niveau financement, les Chinois peuvent faire durer la guerre et aider Poutine autant qu'il leur plaira. Un investissement pour le futur et une revanche. Entre l'affaire Huawei,  la 5g, et d'autres conflits commerciaux, ils ont un gros dossier  faire payer aux amricains et mme si ce ne seront pas les plus touchs, cela emmerde l'Otan, tout en mettant la Russie sous sa coupe. Bon plan.

Quant aux amricains, bien entendu ils sont  fond pour l'arrt de toutes les importations sans aucune hsitation. Pour venir en aide aux Ukrainiens, bien sr officiellement. Pour le reste ils n'en subiront pas les consquences. Ils ont du ptrole et du gaz, la guerre ne se situe pas chez eux, ils ont prvenus qu'ils n'interviendront pas, et cela n'impactera que marginalement les entreprises amricaines.  Un pouvoir d'achat des europens certes en berne, mais en contre partie, ils vendront du gaz de schiste aux allemands/europens en remplacement du gaz russe  des prix trs suprieurs  ce qu'ils ngocient actuellement. Une manire radicale de rquilibrer la balance commerciale entre les Usa et l'Europe, notamment l'Allemagne... Il n'y a pas que des perdants dans cette guerre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et de mon point de vue, "ils" n'ont *strictement rien fait* (ou si peu que a compte pour peanuts) en 50 ans et l, "ils" pourraient tout faire en 6 mois ? Non mais all quoi !


Oui c'est sr a fait bizarre.  Il y a peu de chance que la mauvaise volont franaise sur les renouvelables s'inverse tout  coup.

Mais sur le principe c'est pourtant ce qu'il faudrait faire et  toute allure. Des oliennes et du solaire par exemple, peuvent tre mis en place trs rapidement, contrairement au nuclaire qui demande on ne sait pas trop combien de temps. La mise en service de Flamanville initialement prvue pour 2012, se fera au plus tt en 2023 sans parler des cots qui ont "un tout petit peu augments". Le nuclaire nouveau ( part peut-tre Flamanville) ne sera pas disponible avant longtemps. Donc autant se donner  fond et sans tarder dans les renouvelables. Les allemands en sont dj  43% de renouvelables concernant la production d'lectricit, nous en sommes trs loin, il y a de quoi faire, et rien n'empcherait de faire du nuclaire en complment.

Mais bon entre les beaux discours de Macron et la volont d'investir rellement dans les renouvelables, il y a un monde, et EDF en a toujours fait  reculons. On tient grosso modo le mme discours que pour le covid, genre "rien ne sera plus comme avant"... et l'on a continu de supprimer des lits dans les hpitaux.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne sais pas.
> 
> Ct isolation il y a tellement  faire.
> Isoler les combles de 60% des maisons a cote pas si cher pour une diminution de 25  30% de la consommation. Pareil pour les entreprises.
> 
> Et a demande une qualification assez basse.
> 
> Quand je vois qu  mon boulot on a des grilles pains pourri sans thermostat. Pour 300 euros et 3h de boulot on pourrait changer tout ca et consommer 2 fois moins. Pareil, des panneaux solaires pas trop cher j ai la place pour les mettre.


Ce qui a toujours manqu pour sortir des nergies fossiles et faire des conomies d'nergie c'est la volont politique... Et on vient d'en trouver un gros gisement.

----------


## Franois M.

> Oui c'est sr a fait bizarre.  Il y a peu de chance que la mauvaise volont franaise sur les renouvelables s'inverse tout  coup.
> 
> Mais sur le principe c'est pourtant ce qu'il faudrait faire et  toute allure. Des oliennes et du solaire par exemple, peuvent tre mis en place trs rapidement,


le solaire ne me gne pas outre mesure;  par contre, le combat contre les oliennes et le lobby ecolo qui veut nous imposer ces horreurs n'est pas forcment perdu. Que Macron soit lu est une chose (on ne voit pas trs bien ce qui pourrait l'empcher), mais le tout est d'envoyer ensuite  l'AN une majorit qui refusera d'accepter la destruction de nos paysages.




> contrairement au nuclaire qui demande on ne sait pas trop combien de temps. La mise en service de Flamanville initialement prvue pour 2012, se fera au plus tt en 2023 sans parler des cots qui ont "un tout petit peu augments".


Si la gauche, dans sa volont globale de nuire, n'avait pas annul Superphenix (Merci Jospin - un domaine o on tait compltement leader, cela aurait t dommage de le conserver), puis le projet de racteur de 4eme gnration (Merci Hollande !) on n'en serait pas l.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ce qui a toujours manqu pour sortir des nergies fossiles et faire des conomies d'nergie c'est la volont politique... Et on vient d'en trouver un gros gisement.



Il est absurde de baisser les consommations individuelles tout en laissant augmenter le nombre d'individus.

----------


## Franois M.

> Niveau financement, les Chinois peuvent faire durer la guerre et aider Poutine autant qu'il leur plaira.


Apparemment l'enthousiasme chinois pour la guerre d'agression de Poutine est assez modr : https://www.slate.fr/story/224439/ch...guerre-ukraine

----------


## el_slapper

> Apparemment l'enthousiasme chinois pour la guerre d'agression de Poutine est assez modr : https://www.slate.fr/story/224439/ch...guerre-ukraine


Il les a mis dans la merde. Il a renforc l'OTAN, la principale alliance militaire rivale, et a, a ne passe pas. En outre, le partenariat pourrait devenir un pacte de vassalit : si la Russie perd vraiment trop de plumes, la Chine poussera ses pions sans se gner, et contrlera de facto les ressources minires et nergtiques russes.

Evidemment, a n'est qu'un scnario parmi d'autres. Mais si l guerre et les sanctions durent trop, la Russie n'aura plus les moyens de l'viter.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il les a mis dans la merde. Il a renforc l'OTAN, la principale alliance militaire rivale, et a, a ne passe pas. En outre, le partenariat pourrait devenir un pacte de vassalit : si la Russie perd vraiment trop de plumes, la Chine poussera ses pions sans se gner, et contrlera de facto les ressources minires et nergtiques russes.
> 
> Evidemment, a n'est qu'un scnario parmi d'autres. Mais si l guerre et les sanctions durent trop, la Russie n'aura plus les moyens de l'viter.


Ca a dj commenc, avec la connexion des banques russe a l'quivalent chinois de SWIFT.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que ce qui pose le plus de problme en France pour avancer vers d autres nergies ou des conomies, c est la faible volont collective et l incapacit du pays entier  se projeter dans 20 ans.
Les allemands sont bien plus prvoyant et dans la discussion que nous. 

Du coup, pour un pays comme la France qui volue beaucoup en raction, ce genre de stimuli n est pas forcment un mal puisqu'il met une chance trs probable  court terme. Juste ce qui fonctionne bien.

Baisser nos consommations de qq pourcent, la part du gaz russe dans notre parc nergtique, c est  mon sens tout  fait faisable.

Et n oublions pas que l on parle bien de 20% du gaz, pas 20% de notre mix nergtique. 




> Quel est le mix nergtique franais ? En France, le bouquet nergtique primaire rel en 2018 se composait majoritairement de nuclaire (41,1%), suivi par le ptrole (28,6%), le gaz (14,8%), les nergies renouvelables (11,4%), le charbon (3,7%) et enfin les dchets non renouvelables (0,6%).19 oct. 2021


20% de 14.8, a fait 3% de  notre mix nergtique.

Pour l Allemagne c est 40% des 16% du gaz. Soit 6.5% du mix total.
L effort est double et les nergies renouvelables sont dj bien prsentes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que ce qui pose le plus de problme en France pour avancer vers d autres nergies ou des conomies, c est la faible volont collective et l incapacit du pays entier  se projeter dans 20 ans.
> Les allemands sont bien plus prvoyant et dans la discussion que nous.


Ca me fait marrer,a. Les allemands sont toujours meilleurs que nous et donner en rfrence. Pour le coup, dsol Pierre, mais tes allemands sont tellement prvoyant qu'ils dpendent compltement du gaz russe (partenaire peu fiable avec Poutine  sa tte) au point qu'aujourd'hui ils seraient prts  laisser tomber l'Ukraine par peur de manquer de gaz. Franchement, la prvoyance aurait t de multiplier ses sources, et entre autres, prvoir un peu plus leur sortie du nuclaire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas qu ils sont parfait.
En particulier leur systme fonctionne trs mal en situation imprvue... Ou pour anticiper des vnements anormaux. En revanche ils se projettent mieux sur la continuit.

----------


## Escapetiger

En cette journe internationale des droits des femmes, on va rappeler que des combattantes oeuvrent de tous temps dans le monde entier et plus particulirement en Ukraine.

C'est l'objet d'une programmation spciale _(
Programmation spciale l 8 mars 2022 - Des femmes dans les guerres)_ de France Culture cette semaine :

** Alors qu'en Ukraine la rsistance s'organise face  l'invasion russe, nous nous intressons aujourd'hui au rle des femmes ukrainiennes dans la guerre. De la rvolution de Madan  la guerre contre la Russie, en passant par le conflit au Donbass, comment le patriotisme s'accorde-t-il au fminin ? **

avec comme invites, 

Ioulia Shukan, Matresse de confrences en tudes slaves  lUniversit Paris-NanterreMasha Kondakova, Ralisatrice ukrainienne dInner Wars , documentaire qui donne  voir le quotidien de trois femmes soldats en Ukraine entre 2016 et 2019Adrienne Harris, Professeure  Baylor University, spcialiste de la mmoire collective sovitique de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale
Source : De la rvolution  la guerre en Ukraine : un patriotisme au fminin - p. 1/4 - Des femmes dans les guerres - France Culture (texte + 58 min audio) *

_ retrouver dans l'mission
CULTURES MONDE par Florian Delorme
_

* Les liens supplmentaires :

1) Pour aller plus loin : 

Le film de Maria Berlinska sur la place des femmes dans l'arme ukrainienne,* Invisible Bataillon, est accessible en ligne*. 

_En ukrainien, sous-titr en anglais, choisir l'option   droite  - qui signifie  valider les cookies  je suppose - je ne parle ni ne comprends l'ukrainien - a fonctionne_

2) Avec Masha Kondakova, ralisatrice de "Inner War". Le film est disponible en intgralit sur le site *d'Arte.tv, accessible en suivant ce lien* _[NDLR] en version originale sous-titre en franais_ :



> Depuis linsurrection pro-russe dclenche dans lest de lUkraine en 2014, des centaines de femmes se sont engages dans larme. Seul un petit nombre dentre elles a russi  rejoindre le front. Masha, la ralisatrice, sest rendue sur ce thtre doprations pour suivre le quotidien de trois dentre elles. Comme elle partage leur quotidien, Masha fait bientt les frais de ce conflit fratricide qui met en pril son projet de film  et sa vie.
> 
> Ralisation :
>      Masha Kondakova
> 
> Pays :
>     Ukraine
> 
>     France
> ...


ps
En hommage,  titre personnel,  mes ex-collgues fminines engages dans l'Arme

* [Edit]
** Depuis le dbut de linvasion de lUkraine par la Russie, un grand mouvement de rsistance sorganise dans la population, depuis les personnes qui prennent les armes directement pour faire face  lenvahisseur, jusqu celles qui organisent les rseaux dentraide  lintrieur du pays mais aussi au-del. Ce matin, ce sont des femmes en particulier dont nous allons parler. Que ce soit derrire les lignes o elles apportent une aide dcisive, en soignant les blesss, en prparant des vivres, ou mme en allant directement sur le front, toutes sont mobilises. Cette engagement est loin d'tre une nouveaut. En effet, depuis la rvolution de Madan, elles nont cess de sengager, luttant pour la libert et leur indpendance vis--vis de la Russie, mais dfendant aussi leurs droits et leur place dans une socit encore fortement patriarcale.
(.../...) **

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Apparemment l'enthousiasme chinois pour la guerre d'agression de Poutine est assez modr : https://www.slate.fr/story/224439/ch...guerre-ukraine


Oui bien sr, ils ont intrt  ne pas se positionner officiellement au ct de la Russie pour jouer les monsieur propre. Mais les chinois sont comme les russes (et comme les autres), entre ce qu'ils disent et ce qu'ils font... 

- Le contrat de gazoduc entre la chine et la russie dont je parle plus haut a t sign *aprs* la dclaration de guerre. 

- *DevTroglodyte* dit aussi que les banques russe se sont connectes  l'quivalent chinois de SWIFT. Comment auraient-t-elles pu le faire sans l'accord des chinois ?

Comme d'habitude il faut regarder les actes, plutt que les beaux discours diplomatiques.

Comme dit *el_slapper*, la chine  poussera ses pions sans se gner, et pour l'instant elle ne les pousse pas contre les russes dans le sens d'affaiblir la Russie pour arrter la guerre. Dans les faits, on observe le contraire.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je pense que ce qui pose le plus de problme en France pour avancer vers d autres nergies ou des conomies, c est la faible volont collective et l incapacit du pays entier  se projeter dans 20 ans.
> Les allemands sont bien plus prvoyant et dans la discussion que nous..


C'est absurde ce que tu dis :la sortie sans raison valable du nuclaire montre au contraire qu'ils ont t trs imprvoyant.

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,
il y a une personne qui veut (on ne sait pas pourquoi) prendre physiquement ou politiquement le contrle d'un pays...
bien sur , ce n'est pas acceptable , alors cette personne invente une histoire (voir les USA) pour justifier un dbut d'opration...
mais cette personne qui  des centaines de chars  la frontire ne les utilises pas  ???
grosse question !!!
cette personne agite des menaces comme on agite un drap rouge devant un taureau...
il est flagrant que une escarmouche contre ces chars serait du pain bnit pour cette personne !!!
car elle aurait la totale lgitimit qu'elle n'a pas actuellement ...
alors devant cette "bizarre" situation (de retenue) , cette personne est bien embte ...
et doucement mais surement elle glisse vers l'inacceptable et cela  l'encontre de ses plans d'origine ...
le peuple russe tant exempt de cette agression , cette personne est bien cibl comme tant la seule responsable (personnellement)...
ce qui est donc un danger pour sa personne ... 
 suivre ...
@+JP

----------


## Escapetiger

Continuons sur ces interventions remarquables  notre chelle par rapport  cette guerre en terme d'information :

*La stratgie de Poutine*
 Selon Grard Chaliand, Vladimir Poutine a d'abord essay de terroriser la population. Aujourdhui il tente de rassurer en disant ne pas vouloir toucher au nuclaire et en disant soutenir les couloirs humanitaires : "Il cherche  resserrer ltau avec pour but de faire tomber la capitale et si possible de faire tomber le rgime. En dfinitive, dans le brouillard de la guerre, nous ignorons son but final. Que cherche-t-il  obtenir ? Un changement de rgime ? Trs difficile. Il a apparemment sous-estim lpaisseur du patriotisme ukrainien."
(.../...)
Source : Comment Poutine entend-il soumettre lUkraine ? Avec Grard Chaliand et Emmanuel Dreyfus - France Culture
Guillaume Erner reoit le gopoliticien Grard Chaliand et le chercheur spcialiste de la Russie et de lEurasie  lIRSEM, Emmanuel Dreyfus.

Nos invits :

Grard Chaliand : Gopoliticien, auteur notamment de Le savoir de la peau (LArchipel) - deuxime tome de ses mmoires.
Emmanuel Dreyfus : chercheur Russie / Eurasie,  l'Institut de recherche stratgique de l'cole militaire (IRSEM).

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grard_Chaliand

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne dis pas qu ils sont parfait.
> En particulier leur systme fonctionne trs mal en situation imprvue... Ou pour anticiper des vnements anormaux. En revanche ils se projettent mieux sur la continuit.


Oui peut-tre, mais concernant les nergies renouvelables, il n'y pas ncessit d'invoquer des principes organisationnels ou fonctionnels pour expliquer la diffrence entre l'Allemagne et la France. D'un ct, la volont d'investir est relle ce qui se traduit par des rsultats en forte progression, et de l'autre ct, elle est mdiatique ce qui se traduit par des rsultats symboliques.

Cela rejoint ta premire intention quand tu parlais de manque de volont, inutile de chercher plus loin.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Continuons sur ces interventions remarquables  notre chelle par rapport  cette guerre en terme d'information


Instructif en effet. 

Toute l'mission est intressante. Je partage la prudence de Grard Chaliand quand on dit que Poutine a perdu la guerre parce qu'il pensait  une victoire beaucoup plus rapide. Ce dont on est certain, c'est qu'il aurait souhait rencontrer moins de rsistance. Ce que l'on ne sait pas, c'est s'il n'avait pas envisag aussi cette ventualit, Poutine n'en est pas  sa premires guerre... Et puis nous n'en sommes qu' deux semaines de guerre, un peu trop tt pour parler rellement d'enlisement. Il faut viter de croire trop facilement ce qui nous arrange. 

Autre lment que nous avons tendance  sous-estimer c'est le nationalisme russe, qui pourrait largement contre balancer le mcontentement de la population russe. Les intervenants ne pensent pas trop que la solution viendra d'une rvolte intrieure.

Mais jusque l rien de trs tonnant. Le plus instructif pour moi est l'ventuelle stratgie, expose par Emmanuel Dreyfus dans la seconde partie de l'mission. Il sera difficile pour Poutine d'occuper l'Ukraine sur le long terme avec sa population trs majoritairement hostile. C'est cette hostilit de la population que Poutine a probablement le plus sous-estim. La victoire politique sera beaucoup plus difficile que la victoire militaire.

Ce serait donc puisant et trs couteux d'occuper l'ensemble de l'Ukraine. Poutine pourrait se contenter d'encercler l'Ukraine en la privant de tous ses accs stratgiques  la mer et d'occuper durablement ces territoires, avec la Crime comme base arrire de soutien. Puis se lancer dans des ngociations interminables pour forcer le gouvernement Ukrainien, si possible renvers, et par ailleurs dstabilis par la pression militaire sur Kiev,  ngocier sa neutralit en change de la restitution de ces zones stratgiques. Mon interprtation (qui n'est pas nonce explicitement par Emmanuel Dreyfus) est que ces restitutions seraient plus un droit d'accs qu'autre chose, la prsence militaire russe persisterait longtemps sur ces territoires pour s'assurer de la bonne application de la neutralit Ukrainienne, d'o des ngociations "ncessairement" interminables.

Ils prcisent bien entendu que ce ne sont que des hypothses. Emmanuel Dreyfus dit par ailleurs que l'arrt de toutes les importations de gaz/ptrole ne sont pas ncessaires pour l'instant car ce sont nos derniers moyens de pression (et nous ne sommes qu'au dbut de la guerre). 

Le plus rassurant est que Grard Chaliand relativise le risque de guerre nuclaire, utilis des deux cts comme stratgie de vente d'angoisse, mais que nous ne sommes pas du tout dans un tat de tension extrme comparable aux annes 60.

----------


## el_slapper

Les mouvements erratiques de l'Arme russe, qui encercle Kharkiv, puis recule jusqu' la frontire (pour rcuprer du ravitaillement), puis revient plus forte, puis recommence, qui recule une division complte quand une contre-attaque locale a mis en difficult un simple rgiment, pour  chaque fois revenir avec plus de matos, montrent qu'un conflit long n'entrait pas dans les plans.

En outre, les russes connaissent bien la Raspoutitsa. Ils vont tre en plein dedans et ils le savent. Si ils ont attaque quand mme, c'est que leurs plans taient de finir le boulot _avant_. Le fait qu'ils aient tent de s'emparer avec des paras - de l'aroport de Kyiv le plus proche du centre du gouvernement (trs vraisemblablement pour faire un pont arien et s'emparer des lieux de gouvernements la premire journe) montre  mon sens qu'ils avaient tout planifi pour une victoire totale en moins de 24 heures.

Donc, leurs objectifs de guerre, l, ils sont en train de les rvaluer en fonction de l'volution de la situation. Les ds sont jets, ils devront s'adapter  ce qui se passe sur le terrain.

----------


## Escapetiger

> En outre, les russes connaissent bien la *Raspoutitsa*. Ils vont tre en plein dedans et ils le savent. Si ils ont attaque quand mme, c'est que leurs plans taient de finir le boulot _avant_. Le fait qu'ils aient tent de s'emparer avec des paras - de l'aroport de Kyiv le plus proche du centre du gouvernement (trs vraisemblablement pour faire un pont arien et s'emparer des lieux de gouvernements la premire journe) montre  mon sens qu'ils avaient tout planifi pour une victoire totale en moins de 24 heures.


Oui,
C'est historiquement, littralement, un enlisement des assaillants depuis l' invasion mongole de la Rus' de Kiev, la campagne de Russie de Napolon et la _Blitzkrieg_ allemande de la Seconde Guerre mondiale :

*Raspoutitsa*
Raspoutitsa (en russe : распу́тица, mot  mot  saison des mauvaises routes ) dsigne en Russie, Ukraine et Bilorussie la priode de l'anne durant laquelle, du fait de la fonte des neiges (au printemps) ou des pluies d'automne, une grande partie des terrains plats se transforment sous l'action de l'eau en mer de boue. Le phnomne affecte particulirement les routes lorsqu'elles ne sont pas asphaltes.

[Edit]
Par ailleurs, je rajoute le tmoignage entendu sur Europe 1 d'un ancien militaire franais qui rejoint la lgion ukrainienne, lui-mme ancien lgionnaire :
Olivier Delacroix - 07/03/2022 - Libre antenne - Europe 1 
A partir de 1.07.27

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les mouvements erratiques de l'Arme russe, qui encercle Kharkiv, puis recule jusqu' la frontire (pour rcuprer du ravitaillement), puis revient plus forte, puis recommence, qui recule une division complte quand une contre-attaque locale a mis en difficult un simple rgiment, pour  chaque fois revenir avec plus de matos, montrent qu'un conflit long n'entrait pas dans les plans.
> ...
> Donc, leurs objectifs de guerre, l, ils sont en train de les rvaluer en fonction de l'volution de la situation. Les ds sont jets, ils devront s'adapter  ce qui se passe sur le terrain.


Oui bien sr, c'est certain qu'ils prfreraient avancer plus vite et qu'ils ont commenc par essayer de le faire avec forcment des moyens plus lgers qu'une grosse armada pour tre plus rapide. C'est clair aussi que cette option est un chec. Le plan A a chou, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils n'ont pas un plan B. Bien entendu comme tu le dit, ils doivent s'adapter  ce qui se passe sur le terrain, c'est le principe de la guerre. Pour schmatiser on peut dire qu'ils ont perdu une bataille, mais c'est encore trop tt pour dire qu'ils ont perdu la guerre.

Ces conclusions htives sont le plus souvent rapportes sur les media mainstream. Ecoutez les missions du service public, vous constaterez que les experts sont moins catgoriques,  les avis sont partags, il prennent plus de recul, il y a une grosse diffrence. C'est moins vrai pour les flash d'information, mais c'est carrment la caricature sur les chaines d'info continues prives qui commentent le moindre mouvement de char comme un indice dcisif sur l'issue de la guerre, soit pour faire du buzz ou de la propagande, certainement un mixte des deux. Une fois de plus on constate l'intrt d'un service audiovisuel public... que l'on risque de regretter dans quelques annes, mais c'est un autre sujet que je ne dvelopperai pas ici.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une fois de plus ont constate l'intrt d'un service audiovisuel public... que l'on risque de regretter dans quelques annes, mais c'est un autre sujet que je ne dvelopperai pas ici.


Comme tout service public, par ailleurs.

----------


## Franois M.

> Comme tout service public, par ailleurs.


Les services publics c'est comme les filles ponymes : certains en ont peut tre besoin, mais c'est mieux de s'en dispenser.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ca me fait marrer,a. Les allemands sont toujours meilleurs que nous et donner en rfrence. Pour le coup, dsol Pierre, mais tes allemands sont tellement prvoyant qu'ils dpendent compltement du gaz russe


c'est exact oui les Allemands dpendent des approvionnements russes.
Mais l'conomie allemande chaque anne c'est presque 300 milliards d'excdent commercial a fait 3000 milliards sur 10 ans l'quivalent de ce que cre comme richesses la France en une anne  ::mouarf:: 
300 milliards d'excdent commercial chaque anne a va c'est confortable pour diversifier les sources approvisionnement en nergie  ::mouarf:: 
la France c'est plus de 70 milliards de dficit chaque anne donc vous allez payer au prix fort  la pompe  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En outre, les russes connaissent bien la Raspoutitsa. Ils vont tre en plein dedans et ils le savent.


D'un autre ct, cela rend plus plausible l'hypothse d'Emmanuel Dreyfus selon laquelle Poutine pourrait se contenter d'encercler l'Ukraine et faire pression pour ngocier la neutralit de l'Ukraine en change de la "restitution" de ces territoires stratgiques occups. Plus les russes restent prs de leurs bases arrires, moins ils ont de distance  parcourir, et moins ils sont vulnrables  la Raspoutitsa. Encore une hypothse bien sr.

Le prsident Ukrainien commence  faire des concessions: 



> Le prsident ukrainien Volodymyr Zelensky affirme ne plus vouloir insister pour obtenir l'adhsion de l'Ukraine  l'Otan, une des questions qui ont officiellement motiv l'invasion russe de son pays, dans un entretien diffus par la chane amricaine ABC. Autre ouverture apparente en direction de Moscou, il se dit prt  un "compromis" sur le statut des territoires sparatistes de l'est de l'Ukraine dont le prsident russe Vladimir Poutine a reconnu unilatralement l'indpendance juste avant de lancer sa guerre fin fvrier.
> ...


J'ai entendu par ailleurs que les russes auraient dit que c'est la premire fois que les ngociations vont dans le bon sens... tout en continuant les bombardements bien sr. Fidles  leurs mthodes de ngociations habituelles, les russes continuent la guerre, l'encerclement de l'Ukraine et la pression sur Kiev, pour imposer toutes leurs conditions. Mais c'est un premier test qui nous permettra peut-tre de voir si les intentions de Poutine correspondent  ses revendications mme s'il ne faut pas s'attendre  un arrt rapide des combats.

----------


## Jipt

> ... tout en continuant les bombardements bien sr. Fidles  leurs mthodes de ngociations habituelles, les russes continuent la guerre, l'encerclement de l'Ukraine et la pression sur Kiev, pour imposer toutes leurs conditions. Mais c'est un premier test qui nous permettra peut-tre de voir si les intentions de Poutine correspondent  ses revendications mme s'il ne faut pas s'attendre  un arrt rapide des combats.


Mais puisque une bonne cent-quarantaine de pays sont contre ce qui se passe, il n'y aurait pas moyen de s'organiser pour faire des raids de bombardiers lourds comme en 44-45 sur ce qui restait de l'Allemagne mais en plus couillu, genre h24-7/7 jusqu' ce que plus un seul engin avec un Z dessus n'existe ?

Parce que franchement, _bombarder une maternit_, tomber plus bas que a ce n'est pas possible et a ne mrite rien d'autre que ce que je viens d'crire dans ma phrase prcdente.

----------


## Bubu017

> Mais puisque une bonne cent-quarantaine de pays sont contre ce qui se passe, il n'y aurait pas moyen de s'organiser pour faire des raids de bombardiers lourds comme en 44-45 sur ce qui restait de l'Allemagne mais en plus couillu, genre h24-7/7 jusqu' ce que plus un seul engin avec un Z dessus n'existe ?
> 
> Parce que franchement, _bombarder une maternit_, tomber plus bas que a ce n'est pas possible et a ne mrite rien d'autre que ce que je viens d'crire dans ma phrase prcdente.


Peut-tre qu'il risque d'y avoir riposte non ? et pas que des Russes. En effet c'est triste, mais ce n'est pas la premire fois que des bombes russes ou amricaines tombent sur des hpitaux.

----------


## Franois M.

> Mais puisque une bonne cent-quarantaine de pays sont contre ce qui se passe, il n'y aurait pas moyen de s'organiser pour faire des raids de bombardiers lourds comme en 44-45 sur ce qui restait de l'Allemagne mais en plus couillu, genre h24-7/7 jusqu' ce que plus un seul engin avec un Z dessus n'existe ?


Seuls la Russie et les USA disposent de bombardiers lourds.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais puisque une bonne cent-quarantaine de pays sont contre ce qui se passe, il n'y aurait pas moyen de s'organiser pour faire des raids de bombardiers lourds comme en 44-45 sur ce qui restait de l'Allemagne mais en plus couillu, genre h24-7/7 jusqu' ce que plus un seul engin avec un Z dessus n'existe ?
> 
> Parce que franchement, _bombarder une maternit_, tomber plus bas que a ce n'est pas possible et a ne mrite rien d'autre que ce que je viens d'crire dans ma phrase prcdente.


Alors oui et non.

Un vnement de ce type peut faire basculer une guerre qui s enlise comme Sarajevo par exemple.

Mais la on ferait juste une escalade et je ne suis pas sr qu on pense aujourd'hui qu attaquer militairement la Russie soit une bonne ide. Peut tre dans quelques mois si la guerre dure parce que le pays sera  genoux... Mais mme la, on attendra plus simplement que le fruit tombe de l arbre.

A mon sens, couper les achats de ptrole et de gaz sont bien plus efficace. Je ne pense pas que le pays soit capable de financer cette arme longtemps et je ne suis pas sr que les Russes soient enchants de revoir les climats de guerre froide revenir. Surtout qu ils savent qu ils n taient pas dans le camps du bonheur  cette epoque.

----------


## escartefigue

> Mais mme la, on attendra plus simplement que le fruit tombe de l arbre.
> 
> A mon sens, couper les achats de ptrole et de gaz sont bien plus efficace. Je ne pense pas que le pays soit capable de financer cette arme longtemps et je ne suis pas sr que les Russes soient enchants de revoir les climats de guerre froide revenir. Surtout qu ils savent qu ils n taient pas dans le camps du bonheur  cette epoque.


Nous esprons tous (je pense) que ce soit la bonne dcision, mais nous ne savons pas ce que Poutine a dans la tte...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne parle pas de Poutine, mais des russes.

Quand l argent de la guerre viendra s ajouter aux privations dj mises en place, que la rcession touchera toutes les entreprises qui commenaient  l international... je me demande bien combien de temps l population continuera  cautionner la situation. 

Avec les sanctions actuelles le PIB va dj plonger de 25  50%.
Et plus a durera plus les effets seront dur  rattraper.
( perte de client, alternative mises en place, etc...)
Il a fallu 20 ans pour que les relations conomiques commencent  se tisser... vous imaginez l effet local d un retour en arrire ?

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,
il y a des personnes qui arrivent  un certain ge et qui ce remmorent leur "grandeur" d'antan leur jeunesse "hroque" ...
plus elles avancent dans le temps , plus elles recule dans le pass de l'histoire des "hommes" (nostalgie) ...
mais pendant ce temps (rvolu , rvalu) , le monde change !!! 
 l'image des grands dinosaures , les grands navires cuirasss ont disparus (devenus inutiles , inutilisables) ...
la notion mme d'radiquer une grande masse (humaine ou matrielle) n'est plus d'actualit ...
bien sur restent encore les armes de destruction massive (chimique ou nuclaire) , mais qui n'ont rien  voir avec un acte de guerre ...
la norme , modlise sur l'infiniment petit (fragile mais agile) contre le gant (lourd et lent) , base sur les expriences de la "gurilla" et du "terrorisme" , est un des signes qu'il ne faut pas ignorer ...
ainsi , tel les gants des mers , les chars "blind" deviennent obsoltes devant un simple "tube" ...
alors reste la rage et la haine , mais quand est il de la motivation de l'origine de cette volont ??? 
...
radiquer une grande masse , bombarder tout un peuple (Russe) en reprsailles !!! ...
l'actualit nous montre et dmontre l'absurdit d'un tel acte qui tue un peuple (Ukraine) qui ne demande qu' vivre son "humanit" ...
...
 suivre...

@+JP

----------


## Franois M.

> ainsi , tel les gants des mers , les chars "blind" deviennent obsoltes devant un simple "tube" ...


Remarque traduisant surtout la mconnaissance du sujet par son auteur.

Les armes individuelles anti-char sont arrives juste aprs les chars.
Durant la 1GM, je veux bien oublier la munition spcifique 7,92 K car anecdotique dans son efficacit, mme pour les chars de l'poque mais le fusil anti-char "tankgewehr M1918" tait dj relativement efficace (je plains les servants de cette arme :  j'imagine que le recul devait tre monstrueux). 

2GM : Les chars sont devenus beaucoup plus puissants, les armes antichar aussi : le bazooka  et en face le panzerschreck , etc ;...

Puis sont arrivs les missiles filoguids (comme le Milan en France).

De nos jours, cpt char on a les blindages ractifs, comme le BRENUS franais (bon, a arrte le premier coup mais pose un problme au deuxime ...)

Mais dire qu'une arme est obsolte parce qu'une parade existe est juste une ngation de l'histoire militaires  et de l'histoire des technologies.

On notera que ce discours a parfois eu ses partisans chez les miliaires; un exemple caricatural (et franais ...) est la doctrine "Jeune cole" en matire de marine de guerre , fin XIXme, qui s'est rvle compltement inapproprie  son poque mais a donn de fait  naissance  la tactique d'emploi de l'arme SM pendant les deux guerres mondiales.

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,

merci  toi , Franois M. , tu dmontres  quel point je suis dans la ralit




> De nos jours, cpt char on a les blindages ractifs, comme le BRENUS franais (bon, a arrte le premier coup mais pose un problme au deuxime ...)


tout est dit...

@JP

----------


## Mat.M

> Remarque traduisant surtout la mconnaissance du sujet par son auteur.


vous vous enflammez un peu vite et avant de juger il faudrait mieux comprendre.
Je pense que mjmjp voulait dire qu'utiliser des armes portatives anti-char a peut occasionner des gros dgts mme sur un gros blind.
Parce que ce genre d'armement portatif a permet une grande agilit dans les combats, un gros blind c'est lourd et inerte pas commode  manuvrer.

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,
c'est bien l'esprit de mon expos ...
le pot de terre contre le pot de fer ...
l'norme Russie contre la moderne Ukraine ...

@+JP

----------


## Franois M.

> vous vous enflammez un peu vite et avant de juger il faudrait mieux comprendre.
> Je pense que mjmjp voulait dire qu'utiliser des armes portatives anti-char a peut occasionner des gros dgts mme sur un gros blind..


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire; le problme est que ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il a dit; rappel : 




> les chars "blind" deviennent obsoltes devant un simple "tube" ...


Je me rappelle d'une bande dessine de mon enfance "Petite histoire des armes  feu" qui paraissait hebdomadairement dans Spirou (ou autre ?) o a chaque innovation apparaissant  travers les ges, un petit personnage disait "Avec pareil arme, la guerre devient impossible", ce qui bien entendu se rvlait faux  la page/tape suivante.
L c'est pareil.
On notera que certains des pays qui produisent des chars (beaucoup, car mme les plus modernes c'est quand mme plus simple qu'un avion de chasse) produisent aussi des armes anti-char : si l'un rendait l'autre obsolte, ils le sauraient.

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,
quand je parle de char "obsolte" , il faut prendre en compte tout un tas de choses ...
il est question d'une utilisation globale (un lphant dans un magasin de porcelaine) ,...
des "monstre d'acier" qui chassent quoi des "souris et des hommes" ??,...
...
ici , le nombre (et cela est dj un signe, que de tel monstre se groupent pour survivre) n'est l que pour dmontrer une certaine puissance , qui impressionne surement...
...
mais quand un de ces monstre est immobilis (pas dtruit) ,il devient obsolte (inefficace , inutile) ...

----------


## Gunny

D'aprs ce que l'on peut voir sur de nombreuses vidos, les chars russes n'ont presque pas de support d'infanterie. Ce sont normalement eux qui sont senss protger le char contre les armes antichar personnelles. Une raison est probablement le manque de logistique, mais une autre raison est que la plupart des chars russes sont des antiquits de la guerre froide  qui on a coll du blindage ractif. Si vous ne savez pas, ce sont ces botes  chaussures dont sont couverts ces chars. L'ide est que, lorsqu'une roquette atteint le char, la bote explose. Comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, cela rend les environs d'un tank dangereux si vous tes  pied. D'autant plus que la plupart des missiles modernes possdent deux charges : une pour faire exploser le blindage ractif, et une seconde pour le tank.

----------


## Franois M.

> la plupart des chars russes sont des antiquits de la guerre froide  qui on a coll du blindage ractif. Si vous ne savez pas, ce sont ces botes  chaussures dont sont couverts ces chars. L'ide est que, lorsqu'une roquette atteint le char, la bote explose. Comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, cela rend les environs d'un tank dangereux si vous tes  pied. D'autant plus que la plupart des missiles modernes possdent deux charges : une pour faire exploser le blindage ractif, et une seconde pour le tank.


Quand on sait que c'est les russes qui ont invent le concept original de blindage ractif dans les annes 50 ( l'poque ils ont abandonn l'ide, non sans avoir tu lors des essais un certain nombre d'quipages de char et d'quipes de test ....) , on mesurera l'ironie de la chose.

----------


## Franois M.

> quand je parle de char "obsolte" , il faut prendre en compte tout un tas de choses ...
> il est question d'une utilisation globale (un lphant dans un magasin de porcelaine) ,...
> des "monstre d'acier" qui chassent quoi des "souris et des hommes" ??,...
> ...
> ici , le nombre (et cela est dj un signe, que de tel monstre se groupent pour survivre) n'est l que pour dmontrer une certaine puissance , qui impressionne surement...
> ...
> mais quand un de ces monstre est immobilis (pas dtruit) ,il devient obsolte (inefficace , inutile) ...


L c'est autre chose : tu dis que c'est un choix inadapt  ce thtre d'oprations, ce qui est sans doute juste (en tous cas, je suis d'accord, mais je ne suis pas spcialiste), mais l'obsolescence ce n'est pas a. Par exemple, les navires cuirasss, tout comme les fusils  verrous et les pistolets mitrailleurs, sont obsoltes, c'est  dire dpasss, et cela n'a rien  voir avec le thtre d'opration.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L c'est autre chose : tu dis que c'est un choix inadapt  ce thtre d'oprations, ce qui est sans doute juste


Cela dpend de ce pour quoi ils sont utiliss. Par exemple nous aussi nous utilisons encore des Mirages qui ont pourtant des capacits bien infrieures aux Rafales, mais ils peuvent encore rendre des services.

----------


## Franois M.

> Cela dpend de ce pour quoi ils sont utiliss. Par exemple nous aussi nous utilisons encore des Mirages qui ont pourtant des capacits bien infrieures aux Rafales, mais ils peuvent encore rendre des services.


Tout  fait; un 2000 reste parfaitement dans la course (tout dpend de ce qu'on met en face, bien sur).

----------


## SplifMan

A propos des armes biologique US en Ukraine:

----------


## BenoitM

Collin Powel tait plus convainquant :d 
Elle n'a mme pas de petite fiole :'(

----------


## Franois M.

Appartement, il y a un arrivage de troll poutiniens tout frais.

----------


## Gunny

> Appartement, il y a un arrivage de troll poutiniens tout frais.


Il y en a sur tous les sites. On remarquera la date d'inscription en 2008, aucune activit jusqu' rcemment et juste pour commenter sur ce sujet. Et l'ironie d'un tel post par quelqu'un qui s'appelle "SplifMan" ne m'est pas perdue.

----------


## Escapetiger

> A propos des armes biologique US en Ukraine: [/video]


Il s'agit de Victoria Nuland, diplomate amricaine, sous-secrtaire d'tat pour les Affaires politiques et plutt sujette  controverses notamment vis--vis de l'Europe (cf. sa fiche Wikipedia *)





> *Collin Powel* tait plus convainquant :d 
> Elle n'a mme pas de petite fiole :'(


Paix  son me eu gard  son parcours (et en tant qu'ancien militaire engag franais, je ne sais mme pas, sans parler de chef d'tat major des armes (CEMA) - le plus haut grad, si nous avons aujourd'hui en France, des gnraux d'origine africaine, antillaise, du pacifique, etc.) :



> D'origine afro-caribenne, Colin Powell nat dans une famille d'immigrants jamacains et est lev dans le quartier de Harlem  New York. Il est le fils de Luther Theophilus Powell, un magasinier expditionnaire, et de Maud Ariel McKoy, une couturire. Ses anctres sont africains, cossais et irlandais.[rf. ncessaire] Il a grandi dans le quartier du South Bronx  New York.
> (.../...)
> 
> Colin Powell est le premier Afro-Amricain  occuper le poste de chef dtat-Major des armes, doctobre 1989  septembre 1993, qui plus est, sans tre pass, ni par West Point, ni par lAcadmie navale d'Annapolis.
> (.../...)
> 
> Le 5 fvrier 2003, Colin Powell est amen de manire trs controverse  prsenter devant le Conseil de scurit des Nations unies un pais dossier  charge contre le rgime de Saddam Hussein contenant des preuves fabriques (ou ayant t reconnues comme telles par la suite), relatives  l'existence d'armes de destruction massive en Irak
> (.../...)
> 
> ...


Source : Colin Powell - wikipedia


* [Edit]
** Le 4 fvrier 2014, lenregistrement d'un appel tlphonique datant du 28 janvier 2014 entre *Victoria Nuland* et Geoffrey Pyatt, ambassadeur des tats-Unis en Ukraine, est publi sur YouTube. Le dpartement d'tat et la Maison-Blanche ont suggr qu'un assistant du vice-Premier ministre russe, Dmitri Rogozine, tait la source de la fuite, ce qu'il a dmenti. La diffusion de la conversation tlphonique a provoqu un scandale ; le langage employ ( And, you know Fuck the EU ) a ainsi particulirement choqu. La chancelire allemande Angela Merkel ainsi que le prsident du Conseil Herman Van Rompuy ont condamn ces propos, jugs inacceptables. De plus, durant cette conversation avec l'ambassadeur amricain, elle parle des protagonistes de la crise, et de la formation du prochain gouvernement ukrainien, dans laquelle les tats-Unis auraient un droit de regard ; les noms d'Arseni Iatseniouk dsign sous le pseudonyme de  Yats , et de Vitali Klitschko, revenant plusieurs fois dans la discussion. Iatseniouk est devenu Premier ministre d'Ukraine le 27 fvrier 2014.
**

----------


## MABROUKI

> Collin Powel tait plus convainquant :d 
> Elle n'a mme pas de petite fiole :'(


Cette polmique sur l'emploi des  "stingers" anti chars m' etonne.
Car elle  escamote  un point essentiel : le bon mode d'emploi  des  chars .Le bon emploi depend des moyens militaires de l'adversaire en face.
1/ l'ADVERSAIRE  dispose  
- de chars et d'artillerie anti-chars automotrice(canons sur vehicule),=> c'est un combat char contre char.
- un appui arien doit etre fourni => combat avion bombardier contre avion bombardier
La  victoire appartiendra   l'adversaire  disposant de chars dot de canons  et de l'artillerie   puissance de feu suprieure .
2/  l'ADVERSAIRE 
- est demuni de  forces en chars et artillerie automotrice anti-chars,mais 
- dispose de troupes  pieds ou mcanises avec armes anti-chars  adaptes , alors  les chars doivent tre appuys  par des fantassins d'elites (tireurs spcialiss)
le  1/ a t illustre  par les divisions de Panzer allemandes lors de la campagne de Russie en 1941 ou des milliers de chars russes furent detruit en masses  (9000 chars), et  ce  contre  2000 chars allemands
Le  cas 2/ lors de la  contre offensive russe en 1943, par les divisions russes appuys par les fantassins spcialiss dots de bazooka (le tube russe etait une nouveaut  l'epoque).

Generaux en herbe  et ayant la vocation militaire de naissance  vos marques ,la guerre d'Ukraine est un champ libre d'innovations guerrires !

----------


## Escapetiger

> Le  cas 2/ lors de la  contre offensive russe en 1943, par les divisions russes appuys par les fantassins spcialiss dots de bazooka (le tube russe etait une nouveaut  l'epoque).


Et il faut rajouter le rle prpondrant des _orgues de Staline_ _(Stalinorgel en allemand)_  partir de la bataille de Stalingrad :



> Il existe deux versions de ce lance-roquettes en rafale, le BM-8 de 82 mm et le BM-13 de 132 mm (BM pour_ Boevaa Machina_,  vhicule de combat ). Chaque camion comportait entre 14 et 48 lanceurs.
> 
> Les roquettes du systme BM-13, appel RS-132 (RS pour реактивный снаряд, _Reaktivny Snariad_,  roquette auto-propulse ) taient hautes de 1,8 m, de 132 mm de diamtre et d'un poids de 42 kg. Les roquettes taient lances par un propulseur solide  base de nitrocellulose dispos dans le moteur en acier de la roquette. La roquette tait stabilise par des ailerons cruciformes en tle d'acier. L'ogive, charge  l'explosif brisant, parfois prfragmente, pesait environ 22 kg. La porte de tir des _Katioucha_ tait d'environ 8 km et chacune avait un rayon de destruction (ou de ltalit) au sol d'environ 20 m. Les aires de destruction de toutes les roquettes du tir d'une mme batterie devaient thoriquement se recouvrir, ce qui en faisait une arme fort destructrice et effrayante aux yeux des fantassins viss.


Source : Katouchia - wikipedia

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui peut-tre, mais concernant les nergies renouvelables, il n'y pas ncessit d'invoquer des principes organisationnels ou fonctionnels pour expliquer la diffrence entre l'Allemagne et la France. D'un ct, la volont d'investir est relle ce qui se traduit par des rsultats en forte progression, et de l'autre ct, elle est mdiatique ce qui se traduit par des rsultats symboliques.
> 
> Cela rejoint ta premire intention quand tu parlais de manque de volont, inutile de chercher plus loin.


Les  energies renouvelables  font partie de la stratgie  LONG TERME  contre le Rchauffement Climatique.
Et c'est une malhonntet politique des politicards francais pour  cacher leur absence  de stratgie A COURT TERME  de DIVERSIFICATION des sources d'approvisionnement en nergie fossiles(petrole, gaz et meme un comble ,on importe du charbon ,pire des engrais russes ).
Alors que les engrais extraits du gaz GN( azote,ure, ammoniac) peuvent etre produits en Europe  partir du GN import.


Cette absence  de stratgie de DIVERSIFICATION des Sources d'Approvisionnement en nergie fossile est propre  l'Europe de l'Ouest et date de 1970(j'etais etudiant  paris en 1974 ou le dbat faisait rage suite  l'embargo petrolier arabe ,suite guerre du Kippour 1973).
Le  choix fut fait  l'poque pour une solution de facilit : se dbarrasser des "zarabes" pour tomber dans les bras des Russes ,alea jacta est !!!
Neanmoins ,la crise ptrolire de 1973 fut  l'origine  d'un mini-rveil  : forages OFF-SHORE britanniques en mer du Nord

Mr Macron  comme tous les politicards francais continue d'employer des vocables ambigus : independance, souverainet  tous termes inadapts  la stratgie   COURT TERME de DIVERSIFICATION  qui doit tre engage immdiatement.
Comme je l'ai deja  soulign ici ,elle peut consister immdiatement  en investissements en partenariat avec les producteurs :
1/ filiere GNL :
- usines  de liquefaction GNL (800 millions $ l'unit ,2 ans de travaux) .Pays : qatar,algerie
- exploitation  des reserves existantes inexploites (libye ,venezuela,perou, nigeria,angola)
- usines d'engrais (azote,ure,ammoniac)
2/ filiere petrole :
- puits sous ou inexploits : venezuela , angola,nigeria,libye, soudan,golfe et abondance de biens ne nuit pas.
L'effet correlatif de ces investissements multiples et bien cibls ,entrainera en BONUS baisser le prix de ces energies.


 Quant  la  TRANSITION ECOLOGIQUE & aux ENERGIES RENOUVELABLES c'est une stratgie de long terme aux multiples enjeux :
-  energie electrique d'clairage et motrice (vhicules terrestre  batterie lectrique rechargeable)  peut tre satisfaite de jour par les PV et olien (recharge des bornes).
NB : La consommation de petrole va surtout aux transports terrestres et aeriens, voraces
- hydrogene moteur  (vhicules  batterie lectrique hydrogene),l'hydrogene par electrolyse peut etre fourni par les PV stock.

 Elle  dpendra  des progrs raliss dans les moteurs lectriques des vhicules.

Quant  la part du nuclaire  il est lui aussi  concern par la DIVERSIFICATION des Sources d'Approvisionnement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et il faut rajouter le rle prpondrant des _orgues de Staline_ _(Stalinorgel en allemand)_  partir de la bataille de Stalingrad :
> 
> Source : Katouchia - wikipedia


Les batteries de Katioucha  font partie de l'artillerie lourde .Elles compensaient dans le conflit de 1943,l'absence d'une artillerie anti-chars precise contre les blinds allemands.
C'est une faon des ingenieurs militaires russes de voir les choses " la russe" : compenser la precision par la quantit.

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Mais en quoi Poutine a le droit de dire que tel pays peut faire a ou a, mais pas a ? 
> En gros, si Mossieur Poutine veut que la France quitte l'UE, alors la France doit quitter l'UE, c'est a ?


Pour rappel il y a eu des accords passs  la chute du bloc, ils n'ont dj jamais t respects et l'Ukraine est une des dernieres  ne pas le faire. Les USA profite de l'OTAN pour dployer un arsenal militaire dirig vers la Russie et la Chine depuis des annes, quel pays accepterait. Je me demande si les gens ont dormi toutes ces annes, c'est sans mchancet que je dis a, pour ne pas avgoir une vision globale de la situation... durant des annes les USA ont fait pression sur l'EU pour qu'elle intgre la Turquie, pour la mme raison. Vous vous imaginez si la Turquie avait intgr l'EU le foutoir ? Elle a abattu des avions Russes, a fait des ingrences en Syrie, c'est trs probable qu'il  y ait eu un flirt avec l'EI. Ils ne vendaient pas leur ptrole aux Martiens; 

En outre avons nous eu le 1/4 suite au terrorisme en France, ailleurs car en Irak il y a encore des attaques suicide sur les marches. Avons nous banni Al Jazeera, rcupr le PSG et d'autres boites .. ?? Non, mais la curieusement il y a un gros emballement. J'ai un logiciel de sauvegarde intgr, il a un faible taux d'chec, quand il  y a un bashing il met une alerte... Quand il y a bashing c'est qu'il y a des intrts derrire. Quand la Turquie a massacr des Armniens encore rcemment tout le monde s'en foutait... c'tait pas il y a  20 ans, c'tait l tout rcemment. Vous pouvez m'opposer que c'est juste d'viter de refaire la mme erreur, la ralit c'est que demain l'Armnie se faisant massacrer de nouveau, il se produira la mme chose, verbatim.

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a publi une entrevue de gopolitique, longue mais intressante, qu'elle a faite le 3 mars 2022 avec Georges Kuzmanovic  propos de la crise russo-ukrainienne et de ses consquences :



Georges Kuzmanovic est le prsident du parti Rpublique souveraine. Il tait candidat  l'lection prsidentielle franaise de 2022, mais n'a eu que 49 parrainages.
L'entrevue commence par des rappels historiques, puis donne des rappels gographiques sur des atouts et des faiblesses de plusieurs pays (dont la France) et parle de ce qui risque de se passer plus tard.
Beaucoup de points sont abords, comme la guerre, l'nergie, l'alimentation, l'conomie et les ngociations politiques.
Vers la fin, Georges Kuzmanovic donne son avis sur ce qu'il faudrait faire.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Hier, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias *Tatiana Ventse*) a publi une entrevue de gopolitique, longue mais intressante, qu'elle a faite le 3 mars 2022 avec *Georges Kuzmanovic*  propos de la crise russo-ukrainienne et de ses consquences :
> [[/video] (.../...).


Merci _Pyramidev_ pour cette source  alternative  d'une qualit exceptionnelle, en cours de lecture, sont abords, entre autres, la politique amricaine vis--vis de l'Europe  travers le rle prpondrant du secrtaire d'tat des tats-Unis  travers le temps.

Pour nos lectrices et lecteurs, prcisons les rfrences cites selon Wikipedia :

*Tatiana Ventse*
Tatiana Ventse, de son vrai nom Tatiana Jarzabek, est une vidaste web politique franaise, ne le 24 fvrier 1988  Nancy. Elle est principalement connue en tant qu'animatrice et cofondatrice du _Fil d'actu_ ainsi que pour les analyses politiques qu'elle publie rgulirement sur sa propre chane YouTube. 

*Georges Kuzmanovic*
Georges Kuzmanovic, n Djordje Kuzmanović le 16 mai 1973  Belgrade (RFS de Yougoslavie, actuellement en Serbie), est un homme politique franais et officier de rserve.
Il intgre le Parti de gauche ds sa cration et est membre de son bureau national. Il rejoint ensuite La France insoumise et devient conseiller de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur les questions internationales et de dfense durant la campagne prsidentielle de 2017.
Invoquant des divergences, il quitte La France insoumise en 2018, puis fonde son propre parti, Rpublique souveraine, dont il est le prsident. Il est candidat dclar  l'lection prsidentielle de 2022. 

...

Les hommes politiques amricains pour les affaires trangres :

 Henry Kissinger, George F. Kennan & Zbigniew Brzeziński *

*      Voici une analyse critique dun grand classique, *Le Grand chiquier* de Zbigniew Brzezinski, de 1997, qui reste un analyste cout, mais qui ne joue videmment plus le rle qui tait le sien dans les annes 1970
    A lire, comme tout article sur ce blog, avec recul et esprit critique. 
Source :  Le Grand chiquier  de Zbigniew Brzezinski - Les Crises


Par ailleurs, pour enrichir nos informations et notre comprhension, ci-dessous un entretien radiophonique sur France Culture  propos de l'industrie de l'armement dans le conflit russo-ukrainien :

 La guerre en Ukraine est un conflit de haute intensit. Pour y faire face, les armes dploient des investissements massifs dans le secteur de l'armement. Comment le march des armes nous permet de comprendre ltat des forces en prsence et leurs volutions ? 

*Tiphaine de Rocquigny* reoit *Julien Malizard*, titulaire adjoint de la chaire Economie de la dfense de lIHEDN, lInstitut des hautes tudes de dfense nationale, *Christian Schmidt*, professeur mrite  l'universit de Paris-Dauphine *Marc Chassillan*, Ingnieur, consultant international dfense & scurit 

Source : L'industrie de l'armement  l'heure de la guerre en Ukraine - France Culture
 retrouver dans l'mission
ENTENDEZ-VOUS L'CO ? par Tiphaine de Rocquigny

[Edit 2]
En allant plus loin, je cite un commentaire d'un   YouTubeur  dans la vido poste par _Pyramidev_ :

 Celui qui veut vraiment comprendre Poutine et ses motivations na pas besoin de chercher bien loin car *Oliver Stone* avait justement fait un documentaire  cette effet pour lui donner la parole, et car il avait compris bien avant lheure ce qui allait se produire, et voulait donc nous donner des lments de comprhension pour nous permettre dviter cette guerre. 

Le nom du documentaire ::  Conversation avec Monsieur Poutine . Il est disponible gratuitement en franais en 5 partie sur RUTUBE  :

https://archive.org/details/Conversa...3%2C+720p).mp4
_Conversations Avec Mr Poutine (complet, 2017, Oliver Stone) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive_

Rfrences Wikipdia :
Oliver Stone

Internet Archive

----------


## MABROUKI

> Merci Pierre de ces claircissements, pour autant que tu as bien compris la prose de MABROUKI. 
> 
> Pour ton analyse des possibilits de dnouement de cette histoire, je pense que tu as raison. La solution ne peut-tre que russo-russe. Malgr tout le courage des ukrainiens, courage que je salue bien bas d'ailleurs, la victoire sur le terrain, si elle est possible, sera longue et couteuse en vie et destruction... 
> Le risque, c'est le jusquau-boutisme de Poutine. Ce dernier tant atteint d'un cancer bien avanc, il n'a pas grand-chose  perdre. Donc si ses gnraux sont aussi obtus que lui, a peut dgnrer en interne.


Encore  une belle prose  de ma part  .
Or  ca  ,selon FranceInfo  ce matin-ci, nous apprennent que 3 missaires du Conseil de l'Europe se rendront  Kiev pour discuter avec V.Zelensky , sous les bombardements.
Et  parmi ces 03  missaires  *02   sont  alas ,Polonais et Tchques.*
Ce qui ne peut  qu'evoquer   d'tranges rminiscences  concernant le rle prcurseur de ces 2 pays dans le declenchement de 2 -me guerre mondiale.
Step 1. invasion et annexion de la TCHECOSLOVAQUIE
Step 2. invassion et annexion de la Pologne
Par le fourbe Hitler  bien entendu .

Et l ou il y a des missaires polonais et tchques ca evoque pour moi  des ....portes malheurs  d'une autre guerre mondiale .
Quand il s'agit de guerres ,de malheurs , je suis superstitieux envers et contre moi !!!!
Pologne, Tchcoslovaquie  ,vade retro Satanas !

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Un autre article de france 24  qui permet de comprendre plus objectivement l'avant guerre puisqu'il est paru le 29 janvier donc avant l'invasion Russe. 



> Cest lune des principales revendications de la Russie dans la crise ukrainienne : lOrganisation du trait de lAtlantique Nord (Otan) doit cesser de slargir  lEst et fermer dfinitivement la porte  Kiev.
> 
> Le Kremlin a reu cette semaine une fin de non-recevoir  cette demande dans une lettre remise par lambassadeur amricain au ministre russe des Affaires trangres.
> 
> Si la confrontation actuelle entre la Russie et les Occidentaux repose sur de nombreux griefs, le rcit dune trahison occidentale occupe une place de choix dans la rhtorique de Moscou depuis plusieurs dcennies.


Il y a dans cet article de nombreux liens internes intressants qui remontent plus en avant dans l'histoire, par exemple celui-ci qui date du 8 janvier dernier. 



> En massant 100 000 hommes  sa frontire avec lUkraine, la Russie de Vladimir Poutine a-t-elle dcid de frapper un grand coup pour stopper lavance inexorable de lOtan vers ses frontires depuis 30 ans ? La manuvre, entame en novembre, inquite les Occidentaux, et au premier chef, les services de renseignement militaires amricains qui y voient une tentative dinvasion imminente.


Mais on peut remonter beaucoup plus loin puisque l'on y trouve aussi le pdf de la discussion entre James Baker et Mikhail Gorbachev qui date de 1990. Le premier article est donc une mine d'information pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus sur l'historique avant guerre. 

J'entendais dire un spcialiste sur France Inter que les occidentaux (surtout les europens) n'ont pas cru  cette guerre car ils abordent les relations internationales avec une vision utilitariste: globalement Poutine avait plus  perdre en envahissant l'Ukraine qu' y gagner, donc peu importe les 100 000 hommes masss  la frontire Ukrainienne et peu importe ses revendications. Mais d'un autre ct les spcialistes disent galement que Poutine fait quasiment toujours ce qu'il dit, surtout quand il s'agit de menaces, et cette fois-ci il avait fait des dclarations publiques (selon france 24) qui auraient d alerter.

Voil l'tat des lieux avant guerre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cest lune des principales revendications de la Russie dans la crise ukrainienne : lOrganisation du trait de lAtlantique Nord (Otan) doit cesser de slargir  lEst et fermer dfinitivement la porte  Kiev.


Ce qui me choque dans ces dclarations, c'est que a donne l'impression que c'est l'OTAN qui est responsable de la guerre en Ukraine, et que Poutine est dans son bon droit. La ralit est tout autre, et l'article de France 24 le montre bien. 
Il n'y a jamais eu d'accord entre l'OTAN et la Russie disant que l'OTAN ne doit pas s'tendre  l'est. C'est juste un prtexte de Poutine pour dire que ce n'est pas lui l'agresseur. Et ceux qui relaie ces dclarations ne font que de la dsinformation.

Poutine a envahi l'Ukraine pour son go, et pour provoquer l'occident. Voir, jusqu'o il peut aller sans raction de notre part. Et pour l'instant, on lui montre qu'on n'a pas de courage. La prochaine tape de Poutine, c'est la Moldavie. 
On verra  ce moment, comment l'OTAN ragit. Parce qu'aprs la Moldavie, c'est quoi ? La Gorgie  nouveau ? La Pologne ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et pour l'instant, on lui montre qu'on n'a pas de courage.


Et tu voudrais qu'on fasse quoi ? Qu'on y envoie notre arme, histoire de dclencher une guerre mondiale ??




> La prochaine tape de Poutine, c'est la Moldavie.


Possible, mais c'est pas gagn. Il n'arrive dj pas  avancer de 10km en Ukraine sans perdre masse d'hommes et de matriel, sans compter que si un jour il arrive  conqurir le pays, il faut encore qu'il arrive  le tenir, et a c'est pas gagn (comme nous le montrent les patelins qu'il a pris prs de la frontire et qui mnent la vie dure a l'arme russe). Alors la Moldavie, c'est pas pour demain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu voudrais qu'on fasse quoi ? Qu'on y envoie notre arme, histoire de dclencher une guerre mondiale ??


Et pourquoi pas ? Mais, sans aller jusque l, on pourrait dclarer un couloir arien neutre en Ukraine et interdire les avions Russes de survoler l'Ukraine. Patrouilles ariennes  l'appui, et intervention rapide en cas d'attaques russes. 
Je ne crois pas que ni la diplomatie, ni les sanctions conomiques n'ont d'impact sur Poutine. Ce type ne connait qu'une seule chose, le rapport de force. Et pour l'instant, ce qu'il constate c'est que l'occident est faible !




> Possible, mais c'est pas gagn. Il n'arrive dj pas  avancer de 10km en Ukraine sans perdre masse d'hommes et de matriel, sans compter que si un jour il arrive  conqurir le pays, il faut encore qu'il arrive  le tenir, et a c'est pas gagn (comme nous le montrent les patelins qu'il a pris prs de la frontire et qui mnent la vie dure a l'arme russe). Alors la Moldavie, c'est pas pour demain.


Ce n'est pas aussi vident que a. En fait,  la base, Poutine a cru qu'il se rendrait facilement matre de l'Ukraine pour 2 raisons principales : La premire parce qu'il croyait que leur prsident n'tait pas srieux, et que ds les premiers instants de l'offensive russe, il fuirait vers l'ouest, ce qui dmobiliserait l'arme ukrainienne, la seconde c'est qu'il pensait que la population ukrainienne ferait pression pour accepter les conditions russes et viter la guerre. 

Du coup, comme a ne se passe pas comme prvu, il change son fusil d'paule et reprend ce qui a parfaitement fonctionn en Syrie. On bombarde et on dtruit tout. La progression viendra aprs, une fois que tout aura t dtruit. a lui coutera moins en hommes et en matriel, et le rsultat sera une Ukraine  genou, une population affame, dmoralise et qui se soumet plus facilement. 
Une fois en place en Ukraine, il reproduira le mme schma en Moldavie avec le prtexte de la Transnistrie,  la place du Donbass.

----------


## Gunny

> Et pourquoi pas ? Mais, sans aller jusque l, on pourrait dclarer un couloir arien neutre en Ukraine et interdire les avions Russes de survoler l'Ukraine. Patrouilles ariennes  l'appui, et intervention rapide en cas d'attaques russes. 
> Je ne crois pas que ni la diplomatie, ni les sanctions conomiques n'ont d'impact sur Poutine. Ce type ne connait qu'une seule chose, le rapport de force. Et pour l'instant, ce qu'il constate c'est que l'occident est faible !


Une zone d'interdiction arienne est impossible sans dclencher la 3me guerre mondiale car cela implique que l'OTAN va tirer sur la Russie, entranant mcaniquement tout le monde en guerre. Donc c'est pas la peine de rclamer, a n'arrivera pas.
De plus il n'est pas certain que a vaille le coup : cela veut dire que l'Ukraine non plus ne pourrait plus faire voler de drones et d'avions, et l'arme de l'air Russe se mange dj des missiles air-sol  tire-larigot depuis le dbut de la guerre.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne crois pas que ni la diplomatie, ni les sanctions conomiques n'ont d'impact sur Poutine. Ce type ne connait qu'une seule chose, le rapport de force. Et pour l'instant, ce qu'il constate c'est que l'occident est faible !


Pour l'instant, c'est l'arme russe qui est faible, mme le copain tchchne de poutine le dit... 




> Du coup, comme a ne se passe pas comme prvu, il change son fusil d'paule et reprend ce qui a parfaitement fonctionn en Syrie. On bombarde et on dtruit tout. La progression viendra aprs, une fois que tout aura t dtruit. a lui coutera moins en hommes et en matriel, et le rsultat sera une Ukraine  genou, une population affame, dmoralise et qui se soumet plus facilement. 
> Une fois en place en Ukraine, il reproduira le mme schma en Moldavie avec le prtexte de la Transnistrie,  la place du Donbass.


Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris : a lui coute *maintenant* une quantit norme de matriel et d'hommes. Bombarder, c'est bien pratique, mais faut-il encore pouvoir le faire : ses avions se font abattre depuis le sol par les Ukrainiens, et les colonnes senses encercler les villes sont tellement tires et embourbes que c'est du tir au pigeon. Il n'y a qu' Marioupol et a karkiv qu'ils y arrivent... sauf que s'ils arrivent enfin  entrer en ville, ils devront combattre maison par maison, et a va leur couter extrmement cher en hommes. Surtout si ce sont des conscrits.

La Moldavie a raison d'avoir peur, mais a va prendre beaucoup de temps et de matriel pour que Poutine y arrive, et je ne sais pas s'il en a les moyens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'espre sincrement que je me trompe et que vous avez raison. A noter quand mme que ces derniers temps, l'arme russe balance des missiles sur les villes d'Ukraine depuis les bateaux proches d'Odessa. Donc, les missiles sol-air vont devenir inoprants et les bombardements vont continuer...  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'espre sincrement que je me trompe et que vous avez raison. A noter quand mme que ces derniers temps, l'arme russe balance des missiles sur les villes d'Ukraine depuis les bateaux proches d'Odessa. Donc, les missiles sol-air vont devenir inoprants et les bombardements vont continuer...


Les missiles sol-air peuvent toucher les missiles "balistiques" que les russes tirent depuis leurs avions qui font des ronds  la frontire cot russe. Enfin, ceux qui ne tombent pas en russie... Par contre, en effet, les chances de toucher sont bien moindres :/

----------


## BenoitM

> Une zone d'interdiction arienne est impossible sans dclencher la 3me guerre mondiale car cela implique que l'OTAN va tirer sur la Russie, entranant mcaniquement tout le monde en guerre. Donc c'est pas la peine de rclamer, a n'arrivera pas.
> De plus il n'est pas certain que a vaille le coup : cela veut dire que l'Ukraine non plus ne pourrait plus faire voler de drones et d'avions, et l'arme de l'air Russe se mange dj des missiles air-sol  tire-larigot depuis le dbut de la guerre.


Guerre mondial c'est un peu exagrer. 
Bloc occidentale contre la Russie c'est mieux.
Les pays d'Amrique du sud, lAfrique, lAsie ne vont pas participer. 

Le gros problme c'est surtout les armes nuclaires... Si les russes sont assez fou pour les utiliser.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Si les russes sont assez fou pour les utiliser.


Les Russes non, un seul oui pourrait le faire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Aprs, je pense que la Russie perd un peu plus tous les jours.
Ils n'ont pas de soutien direct, plutt le monde occidental contre eux et les autres pays qui joue la neutralit.

La guerre leur coute beaucoup plus que prvu, et vu la tte de l'Ukraine, il n y aura pas grand chose  piller.

L'arme Russe semble dj au bout de ses possibilits... donc je me demande si un coup de force de tous les allis ne serait pas capable de le faire plier.

Envoyer les avions pour nettoyer le ciel, en prvenant qu'on n'entrera pas en Russie et qu'on attaquera pas le sol.
Masser 150 000 hommes en Europe de l'ouest avec 3 ou 4 portes avions
Prevenir que l'on a 10 sous marins qui entoure la Russie et que l'on a aucune envie d'attaquer, mais que si un missile dcolle, on vitrifie le pays dans l'heure.


En gros, on commence a sortir l'arme, dans un premier temps sans intervenir, mais avec assez de moyens pour que Poutine sache que sur un ordre, en 2 heures on a repris l'ukraine, et si ca escalade, on y va tellement fort qu'il ne peut rien faire.

----------


## Sunchaser

> La guerre leur coute beaucoup plus que prvu, et vu la tte de l'Ukraine, il n y aura pas grand chose  piller.


Poutinou sait qu'il n'y a rien a glaner la bas, il ne le fait pas pour a.




> L'arme Russe semble dj au bout de ses possibilits... donc je me demande si un coup de force de tous les allis ne serait pas capable de le faire plier.


Ce genre de considration est valide uniquement si l'URSS n'tait pas en possession d'un stock "embarrassant" d'armes nuclaires.
Sinon, je te rejoins sur une chose:  son grand dsavantage, l'Arme Russe vient de montrer au monde qu'elle n'est pas la grande arme invincible qu'elle prtendait tre. Au moins pour l'infanterie / cavalerie, une pichnette et elle tombe.
Mais il ne faut pas rver non plus, mme si aucune arme ne peut rsister au final  un conglomerat USA / Occident / Autralie et ventuellement Japon, il y aurait des pertes, l'arme de l'air de l'URSS tant efficace, exprimente et bien quipe.
Je ne sais pas pour la Marine, et je ne suis pas expert militaire. Au doigt mouill, je dirais que j'ai plus l'impression qu'ils ont surtout de la masse, mais si leur matos ici est aussi bien entretenu que l'actuelle "cavalerie blinde", c'est donc pas reluisant.
Je ne peux m'empcher d'avoir un doute tout de mme.
C'est bizarre.
De quelles rserves dispose Poutinou?, je ne sais pas. Lui qui annoncait tant de choses impressionnantes et effrayantes. Est-il si dou et stratge qu'il aurait gard de belles cartes sous la main et qu'il enverrait ses "commandos" (Wagner*, Tchetchenes) jouer la chair a canon en attendant une raction de l'Occident, qu'il materait avec une reserve arme "cache" bien quipe, entraine et volontaire?
(note, je mets "commandos" entre guillements, car pour moi ce ne sont rien de plus que des meutriers / mercenaires, des tueurs de civils / bouchers, etc.. cela serait un dshonneur qu'ils puissent tre assimils a des soldats)
Le risque est non nul, mais j'imagine que le renseignement en gnral est dj au courant (et videmment, nous non).
L'Ukraine risque donc de devenir une sorte de nouvel Afghanistan, en esprant que nous n'allons pas comme autrefois armer, quiper, entrainer, etc.. des gens qui se retourneront un jour contre nous (bises aux Talibans).
Ce qui est "bien" (c'est affreux de dire a, des gens meurent tous les jours): a devrait faire rflchier le Chine. 
Ahhh! La Chine...
Ce blob monstreux aliment par nos socits avides de rentabilits a court terme.
Et dire que a ne devrait tre qu'une terre de riz et de th ... bon, ok, je suis un peu mchant la. Ils mangent du chien aussi, de temps en temps  ::mrgreen:: .
Bref.
Avec un peu de chance, ils devraient reconsidrer - partiellement du moins - leur folles envies d'en dcoudre avec Taiwan et les allis Occidentaux. Du moins frontalement. C'est pas fini, le serpent doit cogiter.




> (...) et si ca escalade, on y va tellement fort qu'il ne peut rien faire.


Il le sait, mais il joue sur le nuclaire et la peur des Europens de se taper a nouveau une guerre.

Au passage:  mon humble avis, la Sude et la Finlande devrait intgrer maintenant l'OTAN, pendant que "le fer est chaud". Poutinou vient d'attaquer une paysannerie hors OTAN, il ne peut pas ouvrir plusieurs fronts  la fois.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y a jamais eu d'accord entre l'OTAN et la Russie disant que l'OTAN ne doit pas s'tendre  l'est. C'est juste un prtexte de Poutine pour dire que ce n'est pas lui l'agresseur. Et ceux qui relaie ces dclarations ne font que de la dsinformation.


Je n'ai pas traduit le document entre James Baker et Mikhail Gorbachev qui est fourni en lien plus haut par france24, mais je suppose que cela a t voqu mme s'il n'y a jamais eu d'accord (sinon pourquoi fournir ce document). Mais pourquoi dire que c'est de la dsinformation si cette discussion a effectivement exist? Tu ne t'y prendrais pas autrement si tu  ne voulais ne montrer que ce qui t'arrange comme dans un rgime de propagande. Soit cette information existe et c'est un lment du dossier, soit elle n'existe pas et dans ce cas c'est de la dsinformation.

Aprs tu peux ngliger ou relativiser cet lment du dossier, cela fait partie de l'interprtation des jurs. Mais il ne faut pas mlanger le droit, c'est  dire l'apprciation des jurs, et la constitution du dossier qui se doit neutre, froid, sans interaction avec des notions morales. 




> Cest lune des principales revendications de la Russie dans la crise ukrainienne : lOrganisation du trait de lAtlantique Nord (Otan) doit cesser de slargir  lEst et fermer dfinitivement la porte  Kiev.





> Ce qui me choque dans ces dclarations, c'est que a donne l'impression que c'est l'OTAN qui est responsable de la guerre en Ukraine, et que Poutine est dans son bon droit. La ralit est tout autre, et l'article de France 24 le montre bien.


Tu es choqu parce qu'encore une fois tu mlanges le droit et la gopolitique. Il faut sparer les deux si tu veux comprendre quelque chose puisque ces notions sont indpendantes l'une de l'autre et le plus souvent contradictoires. La gopolitique s'intresse aux rapports de force indpendamment du droit.

Aprs guerre, tu as deux grosses puissances, l'Otan et le Pacte de Varsovie. Puis le Pacte de Varsovie se dissout mais pas l'Otan qui rcupre d'anciens membres du Pacte. Le rapport de puissance change graduellement jusqu'au jour o le dsquilibre devient tel que l'ancien chef du Pacte veut limiter la casse pour prserver une partie de sa puissance et de son influence. C'est de la gopolitique,  aucun moment on ne fait mention de droit ou de morale dans cette description, on dcrit des rapports de force. 

Aprs tu peux dcrire l'histoire en faisant intervenir des notions de droit, c'est le droit de chaque tat d'appartenir  l'alliance qu'il souhaite. Mais on ne parle pas de la mme chose et cela n'enlve rien  la perte de puissance du bloc en question mme si elle se justifie sur le plan du droit.

Pour schmatiser, la gopolitique s'intresse au rapports de force et sert entre autre  prvoir, prvenir, comprendre des conflits, et parvenir  des accords en priode de guerre. Le droit ne s'applique que dans une socit stabilise en priode de paix. Cela rejoint grosso modo ce que tu disais: "Poutine a envahi l'Ukraine pour son go". Effectivement c'est une histoire de puissance et d'orgueil, de rapports d'infriorit et de supriorit, cela n'a rien  voir avec le droit ou avec la morale.

Donc non, cette citation ne donne pas l'impression que "Poutine est dans son bon droit", puisque prcisment on ne parle pas de droit. Si l'on s'en rfre au droit et  la morale, cette guerre tait impossible. Si l'on s'en rfre  la gopolitique, elle tait probable autant qu'il est probable qu'un tat qui se sent dpossd de sa puissance puisse ragir plus ou moins violemment  un moment ou  un autre. Finalement cette guerre a eu lieu, ce qui montre bien que le droit est inoprant pour apprhender les problmes gopolitiques.

D'ailleurs heureusement que le droit n'est pas l'alpha et l'omega de toutes nos rflexions et dcisions sinon on en serait dj rendu  la troisime guerre mondiale avec forte probabilit d'engrenage et de guerre nuclaire. On fait le maximum de ce que l'on peut faire en considrant les rapports de force - on en revient toujours l - tout en vitant de faire pter la plante.

----------


## Gunny

Poutine voit dans la guerre une "autopurification de la socit" et traque une "cinquime colonne"
Dans la grande tradition despotique Russe, si les ennemis ne se laissent pas taper dessus, tape sur ta propre population  la place.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> PEst-il si dou et stratge qu'il aurait gard de belles cartes sous la main et qu'il enverrait ses "commandos" (Wagner*, Tchetchenes)


Wagner, je sais pas, mais les "commandos" tchtchnes, il en a dj envoy, et, coups de leurs lignes d'approvisionnement, ils n'ont pas pu tenir longtemps les positions qu'ils avaient conquis.




> Ce qui est "bien" (c'est affreux de dire a, des gens meurent tous les jours): a devrait faire rflchier le Chine.
> Ahhh! La Chine...


Justement, je pense que a les fait dj rflchir... ils ont une arme certes plus nombreuse et mieux quipe ( confirmer) mais bien moins exprimente que les russes (au moins les grads russes, qui ont pu s'entrainer en Syrie).

----------


## David_g

> Poutine voit dans la guerre une "autopurification de la socit" et traque une "cinquime colonne"
> Dans la grande tradition despotique Russe, si les ennemis ne se laissent pas taper dessus, tape sur ta propre population  la place.


cela donne corps  une source d'information intressante  lire (des lettres d'une personne du FSB  Vladimir Osechkin un activiste russe exil).

Il y avait beaucoup de chose dedans : guerre non planifi rellement (non tenu au courant de beaucoup de service), colre devant l'chec du commando tchtchne et russe avec l'hypothse retenu par khadirov de renseignement fourni par des russes sur cela, etc




> Kadyrov has gone nuts. We (FSB) were very close to a conflict with him because the Ukrainians claimed to having received intel from the FSB on his squad in Kyiv. Kadyrov's squad was absolutely demolished before they even had a chance to fight and they got blown to pieces. I do not have any info that it was an FSB leak to Ukraine, so Id give it a 1-2% chance  but cant exclude this possibility completely.


Trs intressant  lire et plusieurs faits me font m'y intresser :
- Perquisition des bureaux du renseignements FSB
- Arrestation de responsable des renseignements,  ( 


> Sergey Beseda, head of the FSBs foreign intelligence branch, was arrested with Anatoly Bolyukh, his deputy, according to a leading expert on the Russian security services, who said that sources from within FSB had confirmed the detention of both men


)
- cette interview de poutine.

Il y a des traductions de ces lettres (Twitter principalement).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce qui me choque dans ces dclarations, c'est que a donne l'impression que c'est l'OTAN qui est responsable de la guerre en Ukraine, et que Poutine est dans son bon droit. La ralit est tout autre, et l'article de France 24 le montre bien. 
> Il n'y a jamais eu d'accord entre l'OTAN et la Russie disant que l'OTAN ne doit pas s'tendre  l'est. C'est juste un prtexte de Poutine pour dire que ce n'est pas lui l'agresseur. Et ceux qui relaie ces dclarations ne font que de la dsinformation.
> .......


Cet  echange d'accusations  rciproques concernant "qui est responsable de la guerre" est un  classique  des guerres  des  2 compres Amricano-Russes ("il mettra Saumur au pillage", Flaubert ,Mme Bovary)dans un pays tiers 

C'etait  la mme rhtorique de_ propagande rciproque_  dans la longue & meurtrire guerre du Vietnam(1950-1972).
Aussi  ne jamais oublier que l'arbre cache la foret .Foret  dites-vous ? Foret des interets de la Russie et des USA (via Otan).

Premirement aussi bien la Russie  que les USA (via OTAN)  sont tous deux  responsables de la guerre d'Ukraine .
L'OTAN  en appuyant les "surexcit" extrmistes d'Ukraine qui veulent en dcoudre avec Moscou.
Poutine  en prenant au mot les "surexcit" extrmistes et en dclenchant l'invasion.
L'engrenage, meurtrier principalement pour les Ukrainiens est mis en branle(ni les amricains, ni les europens, ni les russes ne meurent en masse) 
Et les "surexcit" extrmistes de Kiev sont pris au pige de la guerre, et ce qui est dramatique  c'est que c'est la population qui est prise en otage.






> Poutine a envahi l'Ukraine pour son go, et pour provoquer l'occident. Voir, jusqu'o il peut aller sans raction de notre part. Et pour l'instant, on lui montre qu'on n'a pas de courage. La prochaine tape de Poutine, c'est la Moldavie. 
> On verra  ce moment, comment l'OTAN ragit. Parce qu'aprs la Moldavie, c'est quoi ? La Gorgie  nouveau ? La Pologne ?


L'ego de Poutine ? Cette facon de psychologiser la guerre est purile, digne des journaleux malhonntes.
Derrire Mr Poutine ,il  y a un pays entier de surcroit 2 -me puissance nuclaire mondiale, &  je me refuse   croire que les 120 millions de russes  sont soit des tars ,soit des aveugles.

Mr Poutine ,malgr toutes ses dclarations (Crime peuples de russes, Donbass peupl de russophones qui ne sont pas russes) , voit ,pour des raisons  de  scurit extrieure, dans la libralisation de l'Ukraine , ipso facto l'entre de l'Ukraine dans  le trait militaire OTAN, ennemi  de l'ex-URSS & donc de la Russie (qu'est-ce que donc  l'URSS, sans la Russie et ceci malgr les nombreuses -100 millions- ethnies qui la composent ,mais dont on ne voit pas les lites accder au pouvoir conomique, scientifique et militaire des soviets).
Sans parler  des pays de l'Est.
Ses buts de guerre  : 
- occuper l'Ukraine ,la ramener sous influence Russe  
- ou   dfaut la  chtrer en la dmilitarisant sous contrle international.

L'arme  russe ne progresse pas : l'Ukraine est un pays peupl, mais surtout fortement urbanise, et donc il faut occuper les villes.
Mais pour cela il faut que les blinds entrent en ville ,mais les blinds ne sont pas faits pour cela, comme l'aviation , moins de raser les villes (comme Dresde ,Hambourg, Londres, Berlin).
Raser les  villes ,c'est tuer des  civils innocents , donc il faut faire  "passienser"(patienter chez moi) ses troupes ,en encerclant les villes et  en esprant  arriver   ses buts par l'puisement de l'adversaire.
Les  villes ne peuvent tre prises  intactes qu'en revenant 5  sicles en arrire,au moyen Age ,c'est  dire par un  sige prolong et la famine.
Et  c'est l "le piege Poutine": pourra-t-il  tenir dans la longue dure.
Alea jacta  est .

Les  adversaires  de la Russie (la personne de Poutine importe peu)  savoir USA (via Otan), UE et extrmistes ukrainiens  ont pour credo(*Carthago Delenda* disait CATON) et buts de guerre en tant qu_'ennemis stratgiques_ :  l'affaiblir militairement en le fourvoyant dans une guerre locale  ses frontires, et   le frapper  dans son talon d'Achille conomique.

Tout  le reste fait partie   des mensonges  de bas etage de la propagande de guerre.

Les  seuls  en mesure  de trouver une issue pacifique  ce pauvre pays ,ce sont les  "surexcits" de Kiev,car  les  compromis  sont necessaires pour arreter les guerres meurtrires.

Mais tant par nature des extrmistes ,donc  des  tetes  chaudes ,il y a peu de  chance  et  VOLODYMYR Zelensky  n'est qu'une marionnette aux mains des surexcits.

----------


## seedbarrett

> les 120 millions de russes [...] et ceci malgr les nombreuses -100 millions- ethnies qui la composent


une ethnie toutes les 1,2 personne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Cest lune des principales revendications de la Russie dans la crise ukrainienne : lOrganisation du trait de lAtlantique Nord (Otan) doit cesser de slargir  lEst et fermer dfinitivement la porte  Kiev.





> Ce qui me choque dans ces dclarations, c'est que a donne l'impression que c'est l'OTAN qui est responsable de la guerre en Ukraine, et que Poutine est dans son bon droit. La ralit est tout autre, et l'article de France 24 le montre bien. 
> Il n'y a jamais eu d'accord entre l'OTAN et la Russie disant que l'OTAN ne doit pas s'tendre  l'est. C'est juste un prtexte de Poutine pour dire que ce n'est pas lui l'agresseur. Et ceux qui relaie ces dclarations ne font que de la dsinformation.
> (.../...)


Tout  fait, pour tre exhaustif, la rubrique *Desintox* du site d'actualit de chez Orange :

** En pleine invasion de l'Ukraine par la Russie, de nombreux internautes soutiennent qu'"un document officiel de 1991, rcemment dclassifi", prouverait la rupture par l'OTAN d'un "accord crit" avec les Sovitiques promettant de ne pas largir l'alliance politico-militaire au-del des frontires de l'Allemagne runifie. Mais il n'existe aucune trace d'une telle promesse manuscrite contraignante, rfutent des chercheurs interrogs par l'AFP.
Si des archives ont bien mis en avant des garanties orales donnes dans ce sens lors de discussions bilatrales entre les Sovitiques et plusieurs interlocuteurs occidentaux, celles-ci n'engageaient pas formellement l'Alliance, dont les politiques sont adoptes d'un commun accord par tous ses membres.

L'Alliance nord-atlantique a-t-elle viol un accord pass  la sortie de la guerre froide avec l'URSS prvoyant qu'elle n'tende jamais ses frontires  l'Est ?

C'est ce qu'affirment de nombreux internautes, justifiant ainsi l'invasion par la Russie de l'Ukraine, qui a fait part de sa volont de rejoindre l'organisation politico-militaire.
(.../...) **
Source : L'OTAN a-t-elle rompu un accord pass  la fin de la Guerre froide prvoyant qu'elle n'tendrait pas ses frontires  l'Est ? - Actualits - actu.orange.fr


Par ailleurs,

Honneur  une grande dame de 92 ans, Hlne Carrre d'Encausse - historienne, secrtaire perptuel de l'Acadmie franaise - qui reoit le gopolitologue Pascal Boniface  la veille de l'invasion en Ukraine :



_Comprendre le monde S5#24  Hlne Carrre d'Encausse  "Que veut Poutine ?"_ 


et,

Un grand monsieur de 88 ans, le gostratge et homme de lettres Grard Chaliand invit par Andr Bercoff - 81 ans - sur Sud Radio :



_Grard Chaliand, gostratge : "L'Occident en conflit, ce ne sont que des belles paroles"_

----------


## MABROUKI

> une ethnie toutes les 1,2 personne


tant pis pour moi et ma gouverne, c'est ma langue "fourchue" qui a "fourch.
Je  voulais dire  les milles et une ethnies qui composent ce pays bigarr ethniquement  :cosaques du don ,tatars ,tchetchenes, asiates ,georgiens etc..
J'ai eu dans ma jeunesse   l'universit de mon pays des profs  : un prof de  chimie tatar trapu replet et bronz , gorgien rougeaud    ,ce qui m'avait intrigu  l'poque car ils parlaient  mal aussi bien le russe que le francais car ils suivaient des cours specialiss de francais avant d'etre expatris dans des pays francophones.
Et bien sur des russes blonds comme des vikings leurs anctres.
Ce   qui nous intriguaient aussi  ,c'etait leur pauvret,leur  haleine sentant l'ognon car leur petit djeuner etait copieux  base de soupe  l'ognon et pice.
Ils n'avaient  que leur  "train onze" (les pieds) pour se dplacer ,compars aux cooprants francais qui avait tous leur bagnole.
Comme on etait des  "sous dev" sensibles aux apparences ,on se demandaient intimement  que des gens aussi pauvres ne pouvaient nous enseigner les  sciences.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Poutinou sait qu'il n'y a rien a glaner la bas, il ne le fait pas pour a.
> 
> 
> Ce genre de considration est valide uniquement si l'URSS n'tait pas en possession d'un stock "embarrassant" d'armes nuclaires.
> Sinon, je te rejoins sur une chose:  son grand dsavantage, l'Arme Russe vient de montrer au monde qu'elle n'est pas la grande arme invincible qu'elle prtendait tre. Au moins pour l'infanterie / cavalerie, une pichnette et elle tombe.
> Mais il ne faut pas rver non plus, mme si aucune arme ne peut rsister au final  un conglomerat USA / Occident / Autralie et ventuellement Japon, il y aurait des pertes, l'arme de l'air de l'URSS tant efficace, exprimente et bien quipe.
> Je ne sais pas pour la Marine, et je ne suis pas expert militaire. Au doigt mouill, je dirais que j'ai plus l'impression qu'ils ont surtout de la masse, mais si leur matos ici est aussi bien entretenu que l'actuelle "cavalerie blinde", c'est donc pas reluisant.
> Je ne peux m'empcher d'avoir un doute tout de mme.
> C'est bizarre.
> ...


L'arme russe  actuelle n'est pas l'arme de l'Ex-Union Sovitique avec ses 230 millions d'habitants , qui a battu le 3eme Reich en mobilsant 20 millions d'hommes , 30 milles chars et blinds de Mr Djougachvili Staline le georgien ,contre 4 millions d'effectifs allemands biens arms et entrains.
1 /  sa  population a diminu  (baltes,georgiens, armenie,asiatiques  etc...).
2 /  sa natalit  a dcru  (2 enfants /par couple) comme l'europe de l'ouest, depuis 1945.
En matiere  technologie militaire  les amliorations sont minimes face  ses adversaires.
Sa  marine  de surface n'est pas fameuse en moyens (nbre de portes avions) compare aux USA.
Idem pour les sous marins nuclaires .
Idem  pour les bombardiers stratgiques.
Le  seul  avantage qu'elle a sur les USA  c'est les missiles moyenne porte et intercontinentaux equips d'ogives nucleaires.
Mais  la guerre d'Ukraine ne l'publions pas est une guerre du type "asymtrique" (population contre arme etrangere) ,et  ma connaissance ce n'est une GUERRE CLASSIQUE (troupes armes contre troupes armes  ce jour),  et de surcroit depuis que le monde est monde une guerre "ASYMETRIQUE"  finit toujours au dsavantage de l'arme de mtier la meilleure du monde. 
Les legions  bien entraines de Csar ont failli devant les tribus populations du  limes du Rhin, aussi bien que les Ecossais et Galois du limes  de Bretagne.
je le dis  Mr Poutine  a t fourvoy par son etat major dans une "sale guerre" de surcroit aux portes de l'Empire Russe.













> Ahhh! La Chine...
> Ce blob monstreux aliment par nos socits avides de rentabilits a court terme.
> Et dire que a ne devrait tre qu'une terre de riz et de th ... bon, ok, je suis un peu mchant la. Ils mangent du chien aussi, de temps en temps .
> Bref.
> Avec un peu de chance, ils devraient reconsidrer - partiellement du moins - leur folles envies d'en dcoudre avec Taiwan et les allis Occidentaux. Du moins frontalement. C'est pas fini, le serpent doit cogiter.
> 
> 
> Il le sait, mais il joue sur le nuclaire et la peur des Europens de se taper a nouveau une guerre.
> 
> .


Le  "serpent jaune"  cogite mieux que Mr Poutine.
Il  a "pris Hong Kong" pour frapper l'oncle Sam au portefeuille ,y a tabli une bourse d'actifs en YUAN, dans le but d'tablir petitement une zone montaire chinoise dans le Sud Est Asiatique (et dtrner Wall Street et ses dollars).
De plus une bourse des cours ptroliers en YUAN est dj tabli  Shanghai(( dtrner Chicago Exchange et Londres).

Mr Poutineau vient  peine de se rveiller ,avec du retard ;en dclarant qu'il va imposer des cours petroliers et gaziers en ROUBLE.
But  : si vous acheter des hydrocarbures russes et autres matieres premires ,ce sera  la bourse de Moscou et en Roubles.
Vous  devez donc vous dbrouiller pour avoir des roubles et pour les avoir vous tes contraints de vendre des biens manufacturs en ROUBLE?, donc en Russie.
CQFD ( la dmo a t faite par les chinois en Afrique depuis 2015 en Afrique du Sud,Kenya,Zambie et d'autres ...).
Les  chinois du "serpent jaune" ce sont eux qui ont eu l'ide de la zone montaire  dite "Bricks"..
Ces manoeuvres financieres ,par suite economiques (l'economie=monnaie=peze) sont une source d'inquietude serieuse pour l'oncle Sam (l'arme chinoise c'est du  tape  l'oeil).

Au  demeurant ,l'UE vient d'etre gros jean comme devant, avec le contrat gaz GNL des USA.
En achetant du GNL US , elle tombe cette fois dans les bras de l'Oncle Sam.
Alors  qu'une vraie strategie de securit nergtique doit verrouiller toutes les "fuites" y compris montaires ,en instaurant une bourse des hydrocarbures en EUROS NON-CONVERTIBLES .
Vous commercez en UE ,vous devez vendre vos hydrocarbures en EUROS NON-CONVERTIBLES , Amsterdam et ces euros ne peuvent servir qu' commercer avec l'UE.
Dcidment  cette guerre d'Ukraine n'arrte pas de rserver des surprises en matire d'enjeux stratgiques.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le  seul  avantage qu'elle a sur les USA  c'est les missiles moyenne porte et intercontinentaux equips d'ogives nucleaires.


Les USA, la France et le Royaume Uni ont en aussi, je ne vois pas trop de quel avantage tu parles. 




> Mais  la guerre d'Ukraine ne l'publions pas est une guerre du type "asymtrique" (population contre arme etrangere) ,et  ma connaissance ce n'est une GUERRE CLASSIQUE (troupes armes contre troupes armes  ce jour),  et de surcroit depuis que le monde est monde une guerre "ASYMETRIQUE"  finit toujours au dsavantage de l'arme de mtier la meilleure du monde.


Asymtrique avec des chars, de l'artillerie et des avions. Le fait qu'une grande partie des combats se fait en mode gurilla ne signifie pas guerre asymtrique, tous les analystes et gnraux parlent de guerre conventionnelle. Ce n'est que moi, mais de mon point de vue, la France devrait combattre, elle le ferait de la mme maniere : sans exposer inutilement ses hommes, et en utilisant au maximum les armes lourdes longue porte pour neutraliser les approvisionnements ennemis. Idem pour les USA.




> Il  a "pris Hong Kong"


 c'tait prvu depuis plus d'un sicle, a.




> Vous  devez donc vous dbrouiller pour avoir des roubles et pour les avoir vous tes contraints de vendre des biens manufacturs en ROUBLE?, donc en Russie.


On peut aussi les acheter, les roubles. C'est ce qui permet de lui donner un cours de change, au passage.

----------


## Escapetiger

Fatigu.es des synthses   2 euros  ? , en deux temps trois mouvements sur les media _mainstream_ ?

Prenez le temps comme habituellement ici post par nos membres quelque soit leur  obdience  :



_Comment arrive -t-on  la guerre ? Pierre Conesa [EN DIRECT]_

Rfrences :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Conesa

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thinkerview

[Edit]
Un mot (que je ne connaissais pas) issu de la vido selon Wikipedia :

*Hybris*
L*hybris*, ou *hubris* (en grec ancien : ὕϐρις / _hbris_), est une notion grecque qui se traduit le plus souvent par  dmesure . Elle dsigne un comportement ou un sentiment violent inspir par des passions, particulirement l'orgueil et larrogance, mais aussi lexcs de pouvoir et de ce vertige quengendre un succs trop continu. Les Grecs lui opposaient la temprance et la modration, qui est dabord connaissance de soi et de ses limites.
(.../...)
*Usage moderne*
En 2018, dans les mdias franais, il est remarqu que ce terme est souvent utilis pour dsigner l_orgueil dmesur_ d'un dirigeant (politique ou autre). D'aprs l'historien Vincent Azoulay, cette mode viendrait de l'usage trs frquent qui en est fait dans la presse anglo-saxonne depuis de nombreuses annes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les USA, la France et le Royaume Uni ont en aussi, je ne vois pas trop de quel avantage tu parles. 
> 
> 
> 
> Asymtrique avec des chars, de l'artillerie et des avions. Le fait qu'une grande partie des combats se fait en mode gurilla ne signifie pas guerre asymtrique, tous les analystes et gnraux parlent de guerre conventionnelle. Ce n'est que moi, mais de mon point de vue, la France devrait combattre, elle le ferait de la mme maniere : sans exposer inutilement ses hommes, et en utilisant au maximum les armes lourdes longue porte pour neutraliser les approvisionnements ennemis. Idem pour les USA.
> 
>  c'tait prvu depuis plus d'un sicle, a.
> 
> 
> ...


les missiles russes ICBM (intercontinentaux)  sont de loin superieurs en porte  ceux des occidentaux ,car ils sont   puissants et ont a recours  la russie meme dans les lanceurs civils.

"Depuis un siecle" mais voues toutes  l'echec.

" Le fait qu'une grande partie des combats se fait en mode gurilla ",cot ukrainien faut-il le preciser et dans les villes.
Une guerre conventielle  c'est une arme  contre une arme  terrain decouvert ,pas dans les villes au milieu des civils.
Rappel : une guerre "asymetrique": c'est des civils arms contre une arme conventionnelle (chars, blinds,avions).
Ce genre de guerre , c'est utiliser un marteau pour tuer une mouche et c'est pourquoi toutes les armes du monde sont condamnes  y echouer.
Des  exemples recents : afghanistan , irak ,france au sahel.

comment expliques-tu que tous les pays occidentaux sont forcs de se liguer  28 pour "tuer un serpent" russe (proverbe arabe).
tu cherches  "cacher le soleil avec un tamis".


Quant aux roubles ,on peut les acheter  "au march noir"  l'exterieur de la Russie ,car peu de pays acceptent des contrats commerciaux libells en roubles .
Le  seul moyen de les avoir legalement c'est de faire des contrats libells en rouble ,  la bourse de Moscou , si on a besoin de roubles .
Ces roubles seront bien sur  domicils dans une banque russe ,en russie ,et permettront de faire des achats locaux de petrole et gaz ,expedis  l'exterieur de ce pays.
C'est ce que font tous les pays tous les jours quand ils signent des contrats en dollars domicilis au USA, et idem en euros.
Meme le YEN japonais pourtant convertible , n'est pas utilis dans les contrats commerciaux internationaux.

La guerre  et les finances sont  des ARTS ,pas des SCIENCES ...

----------


## daerlnaxe

J'ai lu a:
"En matiere technologie militaire les amliorations sont minimes face  ses adversaires." 
ah non pas du tout et rcemment un gnral  la retraite expliquait qu'en dehors des Russes personne ne dtient certaines technologies sur les missiles. Je matte des vidos de l'armement Russe, Franais, US on serait mme plus  la traine dans l'histoire. On a d'ailleurs mis par exemple un temps fou  enfin dvelopper nous mmes des drones, on les achetait  Isral.

Donc attention  ce qu'il se dit sur les plateaux tv, ils aiment bien les archtypes et les raccourcis.  Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que les Russes n'ont pas dploy rellement leur arsenal car a serait une boucherie, ils prfrent assumer des pertes tout en russissant des objectifs car ils savent qu'il y aura un aprs. et tant mieux... personne n'a envie de voir la capacit de destruction qu'ils ont, bien avant celle du nuclaire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> les missiles russes ICBM (intercontinentaux)  sont de loin superieurs en porte  ceux des occidentaux ,car ils sont   puissants et ont a recours  la russie meme dans les lanceurs civils.


Ca ne change rien au rsultat final : destruction mutuelle assure.




> " Le fait qu'une grande partie des combats se fait en mode gurilla ",cot ukrainien faut-il le preciser et dans les villes.


Dans les campagnes aussi, je te rassure...




> Une guerre conventielle  c'est une arme  contre une arme  terrain decouvert ,pas dans les villes au milieu des civils.


La derniere fois que a, c'est arriv en Europe, c'tait en 14-18...




> Rappel : une guerre "asymetrique": c'est des civils arms contre une arme conventionnelle (chars, blinds,avions).
> Ce genre de guerre , c'est utiliser un marteau pour tuer une mouche et c'est pourquoi toutes les armes du monde sont condamnes  y echouer.
> Des  exemples recents : afghanistan , irak ,france au sahel.


De une, les ukrainiens utilisent une ARMEE, de deux, je reprends la terminologie utilise par les spcialistes et les militaires.




> Quant aux roubles ,on peut les acheter  "au march noir"  l'exterieur de la Russie


Heu... Quel intrt ? il suffit d'aller en place publique pour en acheter, hein...

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'arme russe  actuelle n'est pas l'arme de l'Ex-Union Sovitique avec ses 230 millions d'habitants , qui a battu le 3eme Reich en mobilsant 20 millions d'hommes , 30 milles chars et blinds de Mr Djougachvili Staline le georgien ,contre 4 millions d'effectifs allemands biens arms et entrains.
> 1 /  sa  population a diminu  (baltes,georgiens, armenie,asiatiques  etc...).
> 2 /  sa natalit  a dcru  (2 enfants /par couple) comme l'europe de l'ouest, depuis 1945.


Le taux de natalit est le mme qu'en europe de l'ouest (1.5 enfant / femme, 2 dans les zones rurales) mais c'est un indicateur qui veux tout dire et rien dire. Il faut regarder le dtail, cd la pyramide des ges pour s'appercevoir que la tranche d'ge la plus ge est celle des 20-30, la plus dynamique et la plus  mme d'avoir des enfants et de se battre. Et cela tombe bien car ils font les deux, et vaillamment, autrement dit vous parlez d'une situation datant de la chute du mur. 
Mais nous ne sommes plus en 1990.

En comparaison, la pyramide des ges allemande, italienne ou chinoise est plus funeste pour ces trois l ... quoique je ne me fasse pas trop de soucis pour les chinois qui ne sont pas  100 millions d'habitants prt.




> En matire  technologie militaire  les amliorations sont minimes face  ses adversaires.
> Sa  marine  de surface n'est pas fameuse en moyens (nbre de portes avions) compare aux USA.
> Idem pour les sous marins nuclaires .
> Idem  pour les bombardiers stratgiques.
> Le  seul  avantage qu'elle a sur les USA  c'est les missiles moyenne porte et intercontinentaux quips d'ogives nucleaires.


Nuanons :

La Russie est une puissance continentale et non pas maritime, la matrise des mers ne lui apporte rien car 1/ elle est a peu prt autosuffisante en matires premires 2/ la navigation est trs difficile autour du cercle austral. Raison pour laquelle elle s'est dveloppe vers la mer noire et y a fond toutes les villes ctires ukrainiennes, 3/ elle n'a pas eu l'ambition - ni les moyens, ni les comptences - de rivaliser avec le Japon ou la Grande Bretagne.
Les portes-avions ne correspondent pas  sa doctrine et sont considrs un symbole des imprialistes. Sa flotte hauturire est surtout constitue de sous-marins (64, autant que les amricains) et de quelques navires dont deux monstres les croiseurs nuclaires de classe kirov. Qui servent de porte-tendard mais ont assez de rpondant pour couler un groupe aronaval occidental.


(le croiseur _Pyotr Velikiy_ voguant pour apporter la paix et l'espoir aux peuples opprims d'Afrique)

En fait, la marine amricaine ne peut pas grand chose, ne pourrait pas s'opposer aux chasseurs russes au dessus de l'Ukraine, encore moins occuper l'Oural, et est surtout une cible pour les nouveaux missiles hypersoniques des rouges. Elle pourrait ventuellement prendre les les kouriles, et la Russie les tats baltes, mais si la marine russe se dploie dans eaux syriennes, personne ne peut l'en empcher.

Leurs bombardiers stratgiques eux sont toujours trs capables, d'autant que les europens se dotent de nouveau avions infrieurs  ceux des annes 60 .. et en trs petit nombre. Les rouges ont aussi l'avantage dans le domaine de la guerre lectronique avec leurs Krasukha-4 capable de brouiller les communications radio, radars et tlphones sur 300km. Ils l'ont dploy en Syrie, au Kazakhstan, et en Ukraine, mme s'ils laissent dlibrment internet ouvert.
Et il y a les missiles hypersoniques,  noter que les russes ont le leadership dans les missiles anti navire depuis 40 ans.

Aussi il ne faudrait pas sous estimer l'ogre russe et ses 13 300 chars parce que soit disant les babioles amricaines sont meilleures. Pour l'instant, lesdites babioles n'ont pas chang le court de la guerre et sur les 300 chars perdus, l'Ukraine n'en a ralit dtruit qu'un tiers. Le reste est tomb en panne, ou a t abandonn, ce qui est  peu ce quoi  peut s'attendre sur ce terrain  cette poque.
Vous allez me dire c'est beaucoup, en effet mais en Syrie les chars allemand des turcs ont t dcims par les kurdes. Le char a un certain dsavantage par rapport a ces engins depuis la guerre de Yom Kippur, quand les gyptiens ont littralement massacr les chars israliens et offert  Saddate une immense victoire.

En pratique, le rapport de force militaire Russie/Otan est secondaire car l'amrique n'a pas les tripes de venir se battre pour l'Ukraine, bien qu'elle y sponsorise des coups d'tat. L'amrique apparat faible et lche, se fait humilier en public et s'enfuit d'Afghanistan en y laissant des milliards de $ d'quipement qu'elle aurait pu refiler  son petit protg.
En Core et Nord, l'Amrique en avait encore, mais quand les choses ne sont gure surprenante quand on voit l'quipe en place.




> Mais  la guerre d'Ukraine ne l'oublions pas est une guerre du type "asymtrique" (population contre arme trangre) ,et  ma connaissance ce n'est une GUERRE CLASSIQUE (troupes armes contre troupes armes  ce jour),  et de surcrot depuis que le monde est monde une guerre "ASYMETRIQUE"  finit toujours au dsavantage de l'arme de mtier la meilleure du monde.


Nous verrons si l'Ukraine se lance srieusement dans une guerre asymtrique digne du Vietnam, car pour l'instant l'arme russe se redploie pour craser les 60 000 ukrainiens encercle dans le Donbass. En effet, ses 40 000 hommes ont fix 100 000 soldats ukrainiens autour de kiev, le temps de voir sa logistique et ses rseaux de communication dtruit selon le concept classique de la deep battle. Ces hommes qui protgent Kiev ne peuvent plus du tout manoeuvrer ou aller aider le reste de l'arme.

Les choses vont donc devenir extrmement violentes, hormis cas o Kiev se dbarasse des radicaux ou que Zelinski trouve une solution, lui qui n'a pas les ides trs claires : il fait des discours  la Knesset racontant combien les ukrainiens ont aid les juifs pendant la seconde guerre, ce qui a caus quelques nauses, et demande  Israel de prendre parti et en mme temps d'tre mdiateur.

On lui a fait endosser un costume trop grand pour lui, c'est une marionette et il sera probablement assassin  la fin de l'histoire, comme Ng Đnh Diệm.




> Le  "serpent jaune"  cogite mieux que Mr Poutine.
> Il  a "pris Hong Kong" pour frapper l'oncle Sam au portefeuille ,y a tabli une bourse d'actifs en YUAN, dans le but d'tablir petitement une zone montaire chinoise dans le Sud Est Asiatique (et dtrner Wall Street et ses dollars).
> De plus une bourse des cours ptroliers en YUAN est dj tabli  Shanghai (dtrner Chicago Exchange et Londres).
> 
> Les  chinois du "serpent jaune" ce sont eux qui ont eu l'ide de la zone montaire  dite "Bricks"


Les jaunes n'ont pas de menace militaire a leur frontire, mme le cas de Taiwan est act depuis 1979. Les nationalistes fanfaronnent mais en ralit les USA ne soutiennent pas l'indpendance de l'le ... autrement dit  la demi-seconde o ils la dclareront, Pkin enverra des bombes  neutrons avant d'envahir le, l'Australie aura les cheveux qui se dresse sur la tte, et l'US Navy fera dans son pantalon.

Mais je suis d'accord les jaunes sont les plus sophistiqus, et ils vont infliger aux tats unis le supplice de la mort par 1000 coupures.




> Au  demeurant ,l'UE vient d'etre gros jean comme devant, avec le contrat gaz GNL des USA.
> En achetant du GNL US , elle tombe cette fois dans les bras de l'Oncle Sam.


Les capacits de production d'oncle Sam ne permettent pas du tout de rpondre  la demande europenne et il n'y a pas de port pouvant supporter des gros mthaniers, mais Joe Bidon croit rpondre aux besoins amricains  avec des panneaux solaires d'ici 10 8 ans. Et pour rajouter le dshonneur  l'humiliation, il va dmarcher les vnzuliens et les iraniens.

Les europens rigolent car ils savent que c'est une connerie, seul l'olien permet de rpondre  la demande ... mme s'il faut aussi construire quelques centrales  gaz pour cela. Dixit les tudes de Greenpeace qui justement commercialise du gaz ... russe.
Donc bonne chance  eux avec leur oliennes, leur pompes  chaleur, leur ptrole fait avec des haricots magiques, et le passage au tout lectrique (avec des centrales nuclaires chinoises ?), et on en reparle dans 30 ans. En attendant, ce sont eux qui payent la guerre en Ukraine et la Russie fait de juteux bnfices, voila ce qui arrive quand on laisse des terroristes s'installer dans son arrire court.

Pour dire les choses plus simplement, les russes leur mis tellement profond qu'ils n'ont pas encore compris pas ce qui leur arrive, et ils n'ont encore rien vu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Haaaa... je me demandais o t'tais pass, a manquait de pro-poutine, par ici, du coup c'tait assez peu anim.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Haaaa... je me demandais o t'tais pass, a manquait de pro-poutine, par ici, du coup c'tait assez peu anim.


Visiblement quand les occidentaux n'ont rien  dire et sont impuissants, ils traitent les autres de pro-Poutine, ce qui est le nouveau point Godwin en plus d'viter en plus d'avoir  rendre des comptes sur leur politique inepte. Les occidentaux taient moins nuls au temps de la guerre froide, pas des idologues  la mords-moi le noeud, raison pour laquelle ils avaient pris l'avantage mais la roue tourne hlas.

Pourrais-tu dvelopper, penses-tu que les porte-avions amricains dissuadent Vladimir d'envahir l'Ukraine, ou que les ukrainiens aient vraiment aid les juifs pendant la guerre ?
Est-ce que les tats-unis sont un acteur crdible des relations internationales, et la mthanisation des dchets vgtaux et des haricots magiques est-elle la rponse ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pourrais-tu dvelopper, penses-tu que les porte-avions amricains dissuadent Vladimir d'envahir l'Ukraine


Il s'en bat les c... depuis que Biden a annonc que les USA n'enverraient pas de soldats dfendre l'Ukraine (histoire d'viter de s'envoyer des missiles nuclaires sur la tronche). Pour les juifs, j'en sais rien et que m'en fous, c'est pas le sujet. Et pour la mthanisation, a marche aussi avec du lisier. Et  propos : il y a 2-3 ports majeurs quips de terminaux  mthane en France, donc bon, oui, on peut (et on le fait dj, merci Engie) importer la saloperie de gaz de schiste des USA.

----------


## el_slapper

> Visiblement quand les occidentaux n'ont rien  dire et sont impuissants, ils traitent les autres de pro-Poutine, ce qui est le nouveau point Godwin en plus d'viter en plus d'avoir  rendre des comptes sur leur politique inepte. Les occidentaux taient moins nuls au temps de la guerre froide, pas des idologues  la mords-moi le noeud, raison pour laquelle ils avaient pris l'avantage mais la roue tourne hlas.


Quelqu'un de plus intelligent que moi a une rponse sur le sujet, avec  la fois les forces et les faiblesses de l'occident.




> Pourrais-tu dvelopper, penses-tu que les porte-avions amricains dissuadent Vladimir d'envahir l'Ukraine, ou que les ukrainiens aient vraiment aid les juifs pendant la guerre ?
> Est-ce que les Etats-Unis sont un acteur crdible des relations internationales, et la mthanisation des dchets vgtaux et des haricots magiques est-elle la rponse ?


Biden l'a dit et rpt, le rle des USA, c'est d'empcher la Chine d'envahir Taiwan. Et  ce titre, la flotte de porte-avions est tout  fait utile. Les missiles hypersoniques sont possiblement un problme, mais n'ont pas encore dmontr leur efficacit oprationnelle. Il laisse aux Europens les combats en Europe. Et, vu la faiblesse oprationnelle des seuls ennemis potentiels prsents (Russie, Bilorussie, Serbie, et, dans le pire des cas, Hongrie), il a bien raison. La Pologne seule a de quoi rsister plusieurs semaines, le temps pour les allemands d'arriver et de faire un sort aux russes attaquant. La France n'arriverait que pour la poursuite d'units en droute, et l'Italie n'aurait que de l'occupation  se mettre sous la dent.

Le dernier point de Michel Goya  ce sujet est sans piti. Je cite : 



> La Russie semble avoir perdu lquivalent dune trentaine de groupements tactiques interarmes (GTIA) sur 120 engags et un potentiel maximum denviron 140.


Tout a, sans arriver  vaincre un ennemi  peine suprieur  la Pologne. Tu m'tonnes que les amricains ne s'occupent mme plus de la Russie, sauf  fins de propagande...

Et les Russes sont en train de consommer leurs dernires rserves stratgiques en hommes : 



> On voque une  mobilisation masque  russe visant  engager 60 000 militaires dactive, par exemple les cadres des coles militaires, et nouveaux volontaires en Ukraine. Ces engagements individuels destins  combler les trous et non  constituer des forces nouvelles donnent une indication du niveau trs lev des pertes. La socit Wagner accepte dsormais tout le monde.


Dit autrement, N'importe quel pays voisin qui aurait 80 000 hommes sous la main avec une mcanisation honnte, et quelques dizaines d'avions, pourrait envahir la Russie maintenant, et la Russie ne pourrait pas s'y opposer, tant ses forces sont elles aussi fixes en Ukraine. Sauf qu'un seul pays voisin de la Russie atteint (et en fait dpasse largement) cette capacit : la Chine. Et les Chinois trouvent bien plus rigolo de contrler la Russie conomiquement que militairement.
Donc la Russie ne sera pas envahie, mais c'est juste parce que ses voisins sont plus malins que a. Techniquement, elle pourrait tre envahie. Mme la Pologne pourrait tenter le coup, tiens, l, maintenant, si l'OTAN osait lui laisser la main.

Porte-avions US ou pas.

Pour la mthanisation : c'est un bon complment. Il ne faut videmment pas croire que a couvre 100% des besoins, mais a aide bien.

----------


## Gunny

> c une mcanisation honnte, et quelques dizaines d'avions, pourrait envahir la Russie maintenant, et la Russie ne pourrait pas s'y opposer, tant ses forces sont elles aussi fixes en Ukraine. Sauf qu'un seul pays voisin de la Russie atteint (et en fait dpasse largement) cette capacit : la Chine. Et les Chinois trouvent bien plus rigolo de contrler la Russie conomiquement que militairement.
> Donc la Russie ne sera pas envahie, mais c'est juste parce que ses voisins sont plus malins que a. Techniquement, elle pourrait tre envahie. Mme la Pologne pourrait tenter le coup, tiens, l, maintenant, si l'OTAN osait lui laisser la main.


C'est aussi et surtout que quiconque va s'amuser  envahir la Russie s'expose  une pluie de missiles nuclaires sur la tte, et d'autant plus que la Russie ne peut se dfendre conventionnellement contre une attaque srieuse. L'arsenal nuclaire Russe est l explicitement pour empcher toute menace existentielle.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les missiles hypersoniques sont possiblement un problme, mais n'ont pas encore dmontr leur efficacit oprationnelle.


Il me semble que les russes les ont dj employs en Ukraine.




> Donc la Russie ne sera pas envahie, mais c'est juste parce que ses voisins sont plus malins que a. Techniquement, elle pourrait tre envahie. Mme la Pologne pourrait tenter le coup, tiens, l, maintenant, si l'OTAN osait lui laisser la main.


Envahir la Russie, oui bien sr, tout le monde sait trs bien que c'est  peine plus grand que Monaco. Et puis il n'y a pas encore de mobilisation gnrale en Russie, Poutine nomme la guerre en Ukraine "une opration de maintenance de l'ordre". La donne serait change si la Russie tait srieusement menace. Sans compter quelques milliers d'ogives nuclaires dont certaines pourraient tre montes sur les missiles hypersoniques pour souhaitez la bienvenue aux envahisseurs.

T'as pas un peu l'impression que tes sources sont exagrment "optimistes" ?

----------


## el_slapper

Je n'ai pas parl d'occupation du terrain, hein, juste d'affrontement des armes. Les rserves russes ne font pas le poids face  l'arme polonaise, j'insiste. Par contre, occuper la Russie, c'est un tout autre exercice, on est d'accord.

Pour les usages hypersoniques en Ukraine, c'tait sur des cibles fixes (dpts de munitions, de mmoire). Sur un Porte avions qui dpasse les 30 nuds et manuvre, c'est une autre paire de manches. Je ne dis pas que a ne marche pas, je dis juste que je demande  voir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne pense pas que l'occident n'ai pas la puissance d'intervenir, ni mme l'envie. Le problme est diffrent et il s'appelle Poutine. Les membres de l'OTAN savent que ce tar (Poutine pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas) est capable de dclencher l'enfer nuclaire s'il se sent perdu. Du coup, l'OTAN joue  chercher la limite  ne pas franchir tout en aidant le plus possible l'Ukraine. C'est un jeu d'quilibriste pas vident. Surtout que ce fou dangereux (toujours Poutine, je prcise) n'est pas stable dans sa caboche et peut perdre les pdales n'importe quand.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne pense pas que l'occident n'ai pas la puissance d'intervenir, ni mme l'envie. Le problme est diffrent et il s'appelle Poutine. Les membres de l'OTAN savent que ce tar (Poutine pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas) est capable de dclencher l'enfer nuclaire s'il se sent perdu. Du coup, l'OTAN joue  chercher la limite  ne pas franchir tout en aidant le plus possible l'Ukraine. C'est un jeu d'quilibriste pas vident. Surtout que ce fou dangereux (toujours Poutine, je prcise) n'est pas stable dans sa caboche et peut perdre les pdales n'importe quand.


Tu as raison. Sans armes nuclaires, il n'est rien. Mais sur les 600 bombinettes, il suffit de 100 ou 200 encore en tat de marche pour faire trs, trs mal...

Sinon, je viens d'crire  Macron pour qu'il commence  former des pilotes ukrainiens sur aronefs franais. Ca ne changera sans doute rien, mais bon, au moins, j'aurais essay.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est tout le problme de la dissuasion nuclaire.
Elle ne fonctionne qu' condition d'tre soit entre gens intelligent, soit entre cons.
Quand il y a un mlange des deux, les cons l'emportent largement parce qu'ils sont assez con pour l'utiliser

Donc on a 3 solutions : 
Soit nous sommes en mesure de mettre qq avec qui nous pouvons discuter en faceSoit on se met a son niveau(donc on menace outrancirement)Soit on laisse faire.

Pour ma part, je pense que autant une incursion sur le territoire Russe est hors de question et justifierai une rponse massive de Poutine, surement justifie, autant il ne peut tendre cette interdiction au ciel de l'Ukraine.
Je lui donnerait donc 2h pour quitter le ciel ukrainien avant denvoyer une flotte de 200 avions avec ordre de tirer, mais de ne pas passer la frontire.
Tout en lui disant : 
on ne rentre pas chez toi, tu n'utilises pas la bombe
Tu ne rentre pas non plus chez nous, parce que autrement on l'utilise.

Bref, d'tre aussi con que lui, et d'utiliser les mmes arguments de rapport de force.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est tout le problme de la dissuasion nuclaire.
> Elle ne fonctionne qu' condition d'tre soit entre gens intelligent, soit entre cons.
> Quand il y a un mlange des deux, les cons l'emportent largement parce qu'ils sont assez con pour l'utiliser
> 
> Donc on a 3 solutions : 
> Soit nous sommes en mesure de mettre qq avec qui nous pouvons discuter en faceSoit on se met a son niveau(donc on menace outrancirement)Soit on laisse faire.
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que autant une incursion sur le territoire Russe est hors de question et justifierai une rponse massive de Poutine, surement justifie, autant il ne peut tendre cette interdiction au ciel de l'Ukraine.
> Je lui donnerait donc 2h pour quitter le ciel ukrainien avant denvoyer une flotte de 200 avions avec ordre de tirer, mais de ne pas passer la frontire.
> ...


Je serais assez d'accord avec ta solution, sauf que, en face, c'est Poutine !  ::aie:: 
Il est non seulement trs con (dans le sens que tu le dcris) mais il est aussi compltement givr, dans sa bulle, isol. Il donne l'impression de croire aux mensonges dont il abreuve le peuple russe. Il vit dans une ralit parallle, dans son monde, qui n'existe que dans sa tte.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et donc on le laisse faire ce qu'il veut ?
On place ou la limite ? un pied dans l'OTAN ? Une guerre nuclaire pour 10km de frontire redessine... cest un peu gros non  ?

L'Estonie, c'est assez ou pas assez pour se dresser contre lui ? La Pologne peut tre ?

Que des allis sans la bombe qui ne peuvent donc faire mieux que l'Ukraine...

Avec un ennemi, et la Russie comme Poutine en sont depuis longtemps, il ne faut pas tre anglique.
Ils financent la dsinformation chez nous depuis des annesIls tentent de dstabiliser l'ordre politique en manipulant les votes, je ne serai mme pas tonn, les rsultats...Toutes les composantes politiques dites extrmes en Europe sont finances ou ont des accointances avec la Russie plus ou moins directe(idologique chez Mlenchon, financire chez Le Pen)Sur tous tes thtres d'oprations extrieures Pakistan, Afghanistan, Lybie, Syrie, Mali... ils sabotent nos stratgiesEn Ukraine, ils font en sorte que le pays stoppe le rapprochement en train de s'oprer vers nous, en utilisant la force massive (et je passe sur les crimes de guerres et autre saloperies)

Si des rsistances sporadiques sont prsente en Russie, elle n'arrivent pas  oprer le changement que nous attendons... Il faut donc escalader nous aussi, ou sacrifier un pays.

Mais si on choisi le sacrifice, on peut etre sur que Poutine recommence dans quelques mois / annes pour tendre cette zone de "neutralit" qui lui convient trs bien.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et donc on le laisse faire ce qu'il veut ?
> On place ou la limite ? un pied dans l'OTAN ? Une guerre nuclaire pour 10km de frontire redessine... cest un peu gros non  ?
> 
> L'Estonie, c'est assez ou pas assez pour se dresser contre lui ? La Pologne peut tre ?
> 
> Que des allis sans la bombe qui ne peuvent donc faire mieux que l'Ukraine...
> 
> Avec un ennemi, et la Russie comme Poutine en sont depuis longtemps, il ne faut pas tre anglique.
> Ils financent la dsinformation chez nous depuis des annesIls tentent de dstabiliser l'ordre politique en manipulant les votes, je ne serai mme pas tonn, les rsultats...Toutes les composantes politiques dites extrmes en Europe sont finances ou ont des accointances avec la Russie plus ou moins directe(idologique chez Mlenchon, financire chez Le Pen)Sur tous tes thtres d'oprations extrieures Pakistan, Afghanistan, Lybie, Syrie, Mali... ils sabotent nos stratgiesEn Ukraine, ils font en sorte que le pays stoppe le rapprochement en train de s'oprer vers nous, en utilisant la force massive (et je passe sur les crimes de guerres et autre saloperies)
> ...


Et tu veux faire quoi ? envoyer des avions dans le ciel ukrainien sur accord / demande du pays, au risque qu'ils se fassent tirer dessus par les russes (et risquant ainsi l'escalade) ? Face  la Russie actuelle, nos alternatives pour les calmer sont trs, trs limites si on ne veut pas que a parte en sucette.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu as rsum la situation. Soit on laisse Poutine faire ce qu'il veut, en esprant que les russes le virent d'eux-mmes, par le raz le bol des restrictions dues aux sanctions occidentales et/ou  cause des morts qu'il va tre difficile  cacher aux familles trs longtemps, soit on prend le risque d'une 3me guerre mondiale, qui risque bien d'tre nuclaire...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu as rsum la situation. Soit on laisse Poutine faire ce qu'il veut, en esprant que les russes le virent d'eux-mmes, par le raz le bol des restrictions dues aux sanctions occidentales et/ou  cause des morts qu'il va tre difficile  cacher aux familles trs longtemps, soit on prend le risque d'une 3me guerre mondiale, qui risque bien d'tre nuclaire...


A mon avis, on peut tenter de remuer un peu la population Russe histoire de les motiver  bouger (et  mon avis c'est dj plus ou moins le cas...), mais face  la propagande et  la dsinformation massive du gouvernement, et  sa brutalit, lancer une rvolution a va tre compliqu  ::(:

----------


## Gunny

> Et tu veux faire quoi ? envoyer des avions dans le ciel ukrainien sur accord / demande du pays, au risque qu'ils se fassent tirer dessus par les russes (et risquant ainsi l'escalade) ? Face  la Russie actuelle, nos alternatives pour les calmer sont trs, trs limites si on ne veut pas que a parte en sucette.


Et surtout, aujourd'hui, il y aurait relativement peu de bnfices. L'Ukraine fait dj de la pure des troupes russes. La plupart des dgts causs par la Russie sont dus  l'artillerie, qui n'est pas dans les airs. Et enfin, une zone d'interdiction arienne veut dire que les ukrainiens ne peuvent plus non plus faire voler leurs drones qui se sont montrs redoutablement efficaces.
Pour moi l'insistance sur une zone d'interdiction arienne c'est de la diplomatie. L'Ukraine sait trs bien que a n'arrivera pas, mais si on veut X, on demande 2X. D'une part a permet de mettre la pression sur les amis pour continuer les livraisons d'armes, d'autre part cela permet  l'OTAN de dire  Poutine qu'on ne leur donne pas tout et donc de minimiser les contributions qui sont effectivement faites.

----------


## Franois M.

> on prend le risque d'une 3me guerre mondiale, qui risque bien d'tre nuclaire...


Pas grave; la quatrime se fera avec des lance-pierres.

----------


## el_slapper

> La plupart des dgts causs par la Russie sont dus  l'artillerie


a, c'est le point crucial. Si on veut que les ukrainiens gagnent, il faut leur donner les moyens d'radiquer l'innombrable artillerie russe. Et il n'y en a pas des milliers. En l'absence de supriorit arienne ukrainienne, il ne reste que la contre-artillerie (il faudrait des milliers de canons et des dizaines de radars de contre batterie) ou alors des drones kamikaze longue porte (genre des switchblade 600, les 300 sont trop courte porte pour a. ), mais a ne se fabrique pas si vite que a. Et les rserves sont basses.

Donc, en fait, malgr leurs nombreuses victoires, les ukrainiens sont mal. La rserve russe de munitions d'artillerie (GRAD ou canons) et simplement inpuisable. Tout le reste s'puise rapidement (on voit de moins en moins de tirs de missiles de croisire ou balistiques, et a fait longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de bombes guides laser), mais les bons vieux obus.....  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que dj on pourrait fournir ces avions aux ukrainiens en invoquant le droit des peuples  se dfendre (et mme prtendre qu'on leur vend)

Et oui, je pense qu'on pourrait trs bien scuriser le ciel Ukrainien sans jamais dpasser les frontires avec la Russie. Les premiers jours quelques avions tomberaient, mais si on y va assez nombreux, ca sarrterait rapidement.

Une fois le ciel scuris, il serait plus ais d'y installer  nouveau des batterie sol air plus performantes pour tre sur que les avions Russes ne s'approchent plus et ainsi rendre le ciel libre de bombardements.

Vous pensez vraiment que Poutine va nous envoyer la bombe nuclaire si on lui interdit d'entrer dans le ciel ukrainien ? POur limiter els risques, on pourrait mme implicitement reconnaitre la crime comme Russe.


EDIT : Qu'on ne s'y trompe pas, Poutine recule aujourd'hui, mais rien ne lempche de continuer a attaquer et bombarder l'Ukraine comme il l'a dj fait.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense que dj on pourrait fournir ces avions aux ukrainiens en invoquant le droit des peuples  se dfendre (et mme prtendre qu'on leur vend)


Sauf qu'on ne peut pas leur vendre n'importe quoi. Un avion de chasse, a demande pas mal d'heures de formation. Et a coute une blinde. Ils ont peut etre autre chose a faire que d'envoyer des pilotes aller se former sur Rafale pendant quelques mois...




> Et oui, je pense qu'on pourrait trs bien scuriser le ciel Ukrainien sans jamais dpasser les frontires avec la Russie. Les premiers jours quelques avions tomberaient, mais si on y va assez nombreux, ca sarrterait rapidement.
> 
> Une fois le ciel scuris, il serait plus ais d'y installer  nouveau des batterie sol air plus performantes pour tre sur que les avions Russes ne s'approchent plus et ainsi rendre le ciel libre de bombardements.


Ils se font dj dgommer, les avions et les hlicos russes...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf qu'on ne peut pas leur vendre n'importe quoi. Un avion de chasse, a demande pas mal d'heures de formation. Et a coute une blinde. Ils ont peut etre autre chose a faire que d'envoyer des pilotes aller se former sur Rafale pendant quelques mois...


Sans compter qu'il y a peu de pistes encore en tat pour les faire dcoller.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il s'en bat les c... depuis que Biden a annonc que les USA n'enverraient pas de soldats dfendre l'Ukraine (histoire d'viter de s'envoyer des missiles nuclaires sur la tronche). Pour les juifs, j'en sais rien et que m'en fous, c'est pas le sujet. Et pour la mthanisation, a marche aussi avec du lisier. Et  propos : il y a 2-3 ports majeurs quips de terminaux  mthane en France, donc bon, oui, on peut (et on le fait dj, merci Engie) importer la saloperie de gaz de schiste des USA.


Donc si ces portes-avions ne servent  rien puisque ne pouvant pas passer le dtroit du bosphore ni entrer en mer noire  cause de la convention de Montreux, ce qui est la raison pour laquelle Vladimir s'en moque et pas parce qu'il va leur envoyer des bombes dessus.

Et si le vieux crouton annonce qu'il n'enverra pas un seul homme en Europe, il passe pour un lche et un idiot, alors qu'il aurait pu dployer deux-trois brigades mcanises en Ukraine en fvrier quand son administration parlait publiquement d'une invasion.
Comme la division en Pologne avec qui il va prorer et manger de la pizza et de la crme glace pour les camras ... pour ensuite crier au gnocide (lol)  la tl. On sombre dans le grotesque.


L'Amrique ne peut pas satisfaire a la demande europenne. Car premirement elle est dj au sommet de sa production et exporte majoritairement en Europe depuis octobre, autrement dit il n'y a pas de marge de manoeuvre.
Secundo parce que l'europe est la premire rgion importatrice de gaz au monde et son premier fournisseur (51.4%) est la Russie ... qui a dj coup les robinets au Royaume-Uni. Aussi les USA n'ont pas la capacit de remplacer le gaz russe  moins de se priver  mort et rouvrir leurs centrales  charbon ... douteux quand tout le charbon amricain excdentaire, soit ~50 millions de tonnes, est actuellement vendu  la Chine (ouh et les GES alors).
Tertio, le continent n'a pas la capacit d'accueillir des grands mthaniers en quantit et les 2-3 ports mthaniers franais ne changeront pas quoique ce soit.

Pourquoi n'y avions-nous pas pens au lisier avant  ::mrgreen:: . Cela requiert d'avoir des animaux, nourris au soja ou autres lgumineux, que l'on fait pousser dans les champs et pas dans les arbres, et pour cela il faut de l'engrais, gnralement produit chimiquement avec de l'ammoniac donc du gaz naturel ou de la potasse, gnralement importe de Russie.

Il y a aussi le biogaz fait  partir de mas ferment, donc d'engrais, de gaz et de ptrole russe ... oui mais du biogaz subventionn.

Si l'europe veut s'en sortir, il n'y a qu'une solution prouve et c'est l'extraction du gaz de schiste. Ou d'acheter du gaz suisse ou luxembourgeois de la mme manire que l'ukraine achte du gaz Polonais depuis 2014.




> Biden l'a dit et rpt, le rle des USA, c'est d'empcher la Chine d'envahir Taiwan.
> 
> Et  ce titre, la flotte de porte-avions est tout  fait utile.
> Les missiles hypersoniques sont possiblement un problme, mais n'ont pas encore dmontr leur efficacit oprationnelle.


Pour l'instant il n'y a que 2 porte-avions dans la rgion, qui ne protgent donc pas grand chose.

En ayant fait le choix d'un dirigeant faible et snile, le peuple amricain encourage en ralit la Chine qui peut dsormais faire le pari d'une attaque surprise d'autant que son approvisionnement nergtique est assur. Ils savent que, jamais 2 sans 3, les amricains ne feront rien ... aussi je ne donne que quelques semaines  Joe avant de devoir partir.

Et de toute manire, Taiwan est une province chinoise, nous sommes d'accord ?




> Il laisse aux Europens les combats en Europe. Et, vu la faiblesse oprationnelle des seuls ennemis potentiels prsents (Russie, Bilorussie, Serbie, et, dans le pire des cas, Hongrie), il a bien raison. La Pologne seule a de quoi rsister plusieurs semaines, le temps pour les allemands d'arriver et de faire un sort aux russes attaquant. La France n'arriverait que pour la poursuite d'units en droute, et l'Italie n'aurait que de l'occupation  se mettre sous la dent.


Le chef d'tat-major de l'arme allemande a dclar que son pays tait tout  faire inapte au combat, ce qui est certes indniable quand on regarde le taux de disponibilit des aronefs (d'o la dcision australienne de se dbarrasser des hlicos franco-allemand) et le nombre de char en service,  tel point qu'il faille mettre 100 milliards sur la table pour redresser la situation, la situation n'tant gure meilleure en France.

Si Poutine envoyait ses bombardiers larguer quelques Kalibr sur le Royaume-uni, seul une poigne d'avions pourraient ragir. Les rares avions oprationnels tant disperss un peu partout en europe et aux Falklands. Heureusement la Russie n'a que 16 Tu-160 et bientt 25.




> Le dernier point de Michel Goya  ce sujet est sans piti. Je cite : 
> Tout a, sans arriver  vaincre un ennemi  peine suprieur  la Pologne. Tu m'tonnes que les amricains ne s'occupent mme plus de la Russie, sauf  fins de propagande...
> 
> Et les Russes sont en train de consommer leurs dernires rserves stratgiques en hommes :
> 
> Dit autrement, N'importe quel pays voisin qui aurait 80 000 hommes sous la main avec une mcanisation honnte, et quelques dizaines d'avions, pourrait envahir la Russie maintenant, et la Russie ne pourrait pas s'y opposer, tant ses forces sont elles aussi fixes en Ukraine.


Qui est Michel goya, un colonel des troupes de marine dont l'exprience se limite  une ou deux opex dont une pour l'ONU. Il connat sans doute bien l'Afrique, mais l'Ukraine n'est pas en Afrique, a t'il dj command une division blinde ? o prend-il ses sources, il ne lit mme pas le russe.

Ton lien n'est pas bon, mais j'espre que ce colonel n'a pas crit cela sinon il faudra l'ajouter au btisier. Je ne vois pas la France, pays mme pas capable d'affecter 5000 hommes au Sahel (ce qui confirme qu'il y a plus de gnraux que de soldats) se lancer dans une grande aventure comme le groupe arm nord de von Manstein. Seront-ils rentrs  la Nol ?
Il va falloir se lever tt pour conqurir la Russie avec 120 000 hommes d'infanterie, 100 chars oprationnels, 20-30 hlicos en tat, 75 pices d'artillerie, et une poigne de VBCI + des VABs toujours en panne. Il reste quelques missiles Milan, on a retir les rolands, l'arme est beaucoup plus faible que dans les annes 80 grce  la gauche et  l'europe, il faudra une logistique sans faille ce qui n'est pas vraiment le fort des franais.

Heureusement que les russes ne disposent que de 7000 pices d'artillerie. 
Et de 250 000 rservistes qui seraient donc tous morts en Ukraine ? vos soldats ukrainiens sont trs fort, chacun valant 40 soldats russes ou 20 cosaques. Avez-vous les photos des corps, car cela signifie des centaines de fosses communes.

Peut-tre que votre Colonel est un peu largu, comme notre chef d'tat major des arme Thierry Burkhard parlant de la crise climatique alors mme les russes taient aux portes de Kiev, et qu'il venait se faire jecter du Mali par les maliens grce  sa grande clairvoyance.




> Sauf qu'un seul pays voisin de la Russie atteint (et en fait dpasse largement) cette capacit : la Chine. Et les Chinois trouvent bien plus rigolo de contrler la Russie conomiquement que militairement.


Pour l'instant c'est la Russie qui fournit l'nergie donc qui contrle la Chine. Si le robinet tait coup, 500 millions de chinois mourraient de faim dans l'anne mais ces deux l sont allis dans le cadre de l'OCS (avec l'Inde) donc forment un couple, qui contrle qui dans un couple ?

Car la politique trangre dmocrate depuis le dbut du sicle a provoqu le rapprochement de ces trois l, et quand l'UE joue la morale  la Chine, Pkin rsume ceci par _"aidez moi  mettre de sanctions sur Moscou afin que je puisse vous mettre des sanctions plus tard"_. 
Aprs avoir pass un an  se farcir cet imbcile de Blinken, les officiels chinois boivent du petit lait.




> Donc la Russie ne sera pas envahie, mais c'est juste parce que ses voisins sont plus malins que a. Techniquement, elle pourrait tre envahie.  Mme la Pologne pourrait tenter le coup, tiens, l, maintenant, si l'OTAN osait lui laisser la main.


La Pologne n'a pas gagn une guerre depuis 100 ans. Et les polonais vont passer par ... Kaliningrad, les marais de Bilorussie, l'Ukraine ? ils n'ont pas peur des frappes d'artilleries russes sur la route, ou que quelques Iskanders tombent sur le centre ville de Varsovie depuis Kaliningrad ? Chiche.

La Russie ne sera pas envahie parce que la Pologne comme le reste de l'OTAN n'a mme pas le cran de laisser les avions ukrainiens voler depuis ses aroports et se contente de mesurettes ... c'est une reprise du "retenez-moi ou je fais un malheur" avec Jugnot.

----------


## escartefigue

> En ayant fait le choix d'un dirigeant faible et snile, le peuple amricain encourage en ralit la Chine qui peut dsormais faire le pari d'une attaque surprise d'autant que son approvisionnement nergtique est assur. Ils savent que, jamais 2 sans 3, les amricains ne feront rien ... *aussi je ne donne que quelques semaines  Joe avant de devoir partir*.


Rendez-vous dans quelques semaines donc  ::mrgreen:: 





> La Russie ne sera pas envahie parce que la Pologne comme le reste de l'OTAN n'a mme pas le cran de laisser les avions ukrainiens voler depuis ses aroports et se contente de mesurettes ... c'est une reprise du "retenez-moi ou je fais un malheur" avec Jugnot.


L dessus, je suis plutt d'accord, on (les occidentaux) passe certainement pour des guignols aux yeux de Poutine et de ses sbires.

----------


## pmithrandir

DDOumeche, je pense que l'ide n'est pas d'envahir toute la Russie, mais de montrer qu'avec une petite arme, un pays limitrophe pourrait empiter sur leur frontire sans que la Russie ne soit en mesure de riposter efficacement. 
Je lisais l'autre jour que je ne sais plus quelle ancienne rpublique sovitique en profitait pour reprendre un bout a son voisin, faisant fi du statut quo mis en place par les Russes...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ddoumeche, je pense que l'ide n'est pas d'envahir toute la Russie, mais de montrer qu'avec une petite arme, un pays limitrophe pourrait empiter sur leur frontire sans que la Russie ne soit en mesure de riposter efficacement.


Quel pays, l'Estonie ou la Lituanie ?
Autant se tirer directement une balle dans la tte nous mme, cela sera moins douloureux et vitera  de savoir comment trouver 10 000 milliards de roubles d'ici  la fin de l'anne. 




> Je lisais l'autre jour que je ne sais plus quelle ancienne rpublique sovitique en profitait pour reprendre un bout a son voisin, faisant fi du statut quo mis en place par les Russes...


La Transnistrie ? une minuscule enclave, je ne pense pas que cela empche Poutine de dormir

----------


## Escapetiger

Toute cette guerre en Europe aux portes de chez nous vous donne l'envie de r-couter Dire Straits dat 1985 :



_Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms_

Voir 
https://www.lacoccinelle.net/243264-...s-in-arms.html
_Paroles et traduction Dire Straits : Brothers In Arms - paroles de chanson - lacoccinelle.net
_

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9306_3210.html


Je parlais plutt de a.

Les russes occup... c etait le bon moment pour aller rcuprer in bout de quelques chose...

----------


## el_slapper

> https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9306_3210.html
> 
> 
> Je parlais plutt de a.
> 
> Les russes occups... c tait le bon moment pour aller rcuprer in bout de quelques chose...


Voil.

La Russie n'est mme plus capable de protger l'Armnie contre l'Azerbadjan, ses 15 drones, ses trente canons, et ses poignes d'hommes mal quips. Et la Pologne, c'est autre chose que l'Azerbadjan.

Aprs, videmment, conqurir la Russie, c'est une mauvaise ide, de toute ternit. Lui mettre une pte localise pour lui apprendre  vivre, c'est autre chose. C'est videmment un risque (pour raisons de bombinettes), mais c'est tout  fait faisable. _En ce moment_, que toute les capacits russes sont fixes en Ukraine.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Aprs, videmment, conqurir la Russie, c'est une mauvaise ide, de toute ternit. Lui mettre une pte localise pour lui apprendre  vivre, c'est autre chose. C'est videmment un risque (pour raisons de bombinettes), mais c'est tout  fait faisable. _En ce moment_, que toute les capacits russes sont fixes en Ukraine.


Hum oui, mais il ne faut pas oublier le fait que l'ours russe est assez vindicatif et a la mmoire longue... Une fois que la situation se sera calme en Ukraine (quel qu'en soit le rsultat), celui qui sera all titiller la Russie risque de se prendre un retour du bton assez violent, surtout que eux, les dommages collatraux, visiblement, ils s'en cognent pas mal. Enfin, si le rgime actuel se maintient, surtout

----------


## ddoumeche

> https://www.lemonde.fr/international...9306_3210.html
> 
> 
> Je parlais plutt de a.
> 
> Les russes occup... c etait le bon moment pour aller rcuprer in bout de quelques chose...


J'ai t surpris que les russes n'envoient pas de forces lors de la guerre Armno-Azerbaidjanaise car aprs tout, ils ont la 49me arme pas trs loin, une partie en osstie mme pour les raisons que vous savez. Mais si la Russie n'a jamais reconnu l'annexion du Haut Karabakh de 98, donc elle n'a pas de raison d'intervenir car la survie de l'Armnie n'est pas en jeu.

Dans le cas prsent et si ce que dit l'article du monde est exact, les azerbadjanais ont juste dtache un poste d'observation dans une zone contrle par les casques bleus russes et qui reviendra  l'Azerbadjan dans 3-4 ans. Les casques bleus se contentent d'observer, les medias prennent note, et l'Azerbadjan met une structure lgre histoire de dire on n'oublie pas et on surveille, et Moscou fait savoir publiquement qu'elle a pris note.

Apparement, les europens qui ne cderaient jamais au chantage achtent du rouble pour payer leur gaz, les amricains continuent d'importer du ptrole des engrais et surtout de l'uranium de russie et gazprom continue de payer l'Ukraine. Tout va bien

----------


## el_slapper

> Apparemment, les europens qui ne cderaient jamais au chantage achtent du rouble pour payer leur gaz, les amricains continuent d'importer du ptrole des engrais et surtout de l'uranium de russie et gazprom continue de payer l'Ukraine. Tout va bien


Toute guerre a ses aspects absurdes. Mais avant, a passait par des intermdiaires louches, comme en 1917 les changes _lunettes de tir de prcision_ allemandes contre_ caoutchouc_ anglais (je laisse le soin au lecteur perspicace d'apprcier l'importance stratgique en temps de guerre des deux ressources). a passait par la Hollande, gnralement. De nos jours, on a plus ce genre de timidits de pucelles. On se cartonne pour une guerre qui est considre comme une guerre de survie des deux cots (je ne dis pas que c'est vrai, je dis que c'est peru comme a), et on continue  honorer les contrats.

Aprs, au rythme ou a va, je pense que les sanctions conomiques sont une connerie (hors lectronique, vitale pour la fabrication d'armement). En 6 semaines, les russes ont perdu 20% de leurs tanks, par exemple, et la rserve n'est pas dans un tat brillant. Les ukrainiens, c'et moins en nombre, mais plus en proportion (les chiffres sont plus flous, aussi, donc je n'en donne pas, ils seraient encore plus imprcis que le 20% ci-dessus). Tout a sera fini  l'automne. Il reste aux Russes de faire une seule offensive massive (bien malin qui peut dire quand elle aura lieu, voire mme si elle aura lieu, on est pas  l'abri de nouvelles surprises), qui durerait au plus quelques semaines, quel qu'en soit le rsultat. Il faut des annes pour que des sanctions fassent effet.

Et pour l'engrais : sans les engrais russes, des centaines de millions de gens vont mourir de faim  l'hiver prochain (et donc tenter d'aller trouver de la nourriture ailleurs, armes  la main ou pas). Donc on les paye rubis sur l'ongle, et on la ferme.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

en marge de ce sujet mais comme on en parle beaucoup  la tloche, j'ai deux questions, pour les spcialistes de l'armement :
1- qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces images d'obus fichs en terre et non exploss ? 
De la camelote bas de gamme, ces obus ? Mais que font les clients qui ont achet avec beaucoup de vrais beaux billets ces daubes non fonctionnelles ? Ils relvent le numro de srie pour se faire rembourser par le fournisseur ?

2- autre chose plus technique : comment fait-on pour poser des mines ? 
Au-del de la fourberie monstrueuse de ces trucs que je ne peux qualifier d'arme mais juste d'une honte pour ceux qui osent les fabriquer, comment font ceux  qui un chef sans honneur a donn l'ordre de truffer un terrain de ces engins immondes, pour ne pas se faire sauter la gueule avec ? 
Quand on voit les prcautions prises par les dmineurs, je suppose que ces bricoles,  peine tu les observes d'un regard un peu appuy que a pte, alors les enterrer pour les planquer, a marche comment ? Avec une minuterie dclenche aprs la pose pour laisser le temps de les cacher ?
Truc de pourri sans me...

Merci pour les retours techniques.

----------


## behe

Salut, pour le 2eme point, tu as des saloperies comme a

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> en marge de ce sujet mais comme on en parle beaucoup  la tloche, j'ai deux questions, pour les spcialistes de l'armement :
> 1- qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces images d'obus fichs en terre et non exploss ? 
> De la camelote bas de gamme, ces obus ? Mais que font les clients qui ont achet avec beaucoup de vrais beaux billets ces daubes non fonctionnelles ? Ils relvent le numro de srie pour se faire rembourser par le fournisseur ?


Les vieux stocks de l'URSS dont les russes se dbarrassent. Ils ont, comme qui dirait, dpass leur date de premption, et donc leur efficacit est plus ou moins alatoire  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> Salut, pour le 2eme point, tu as des saloperies comme a


C'est le mot,  ::ccool:: 

Et donc merci pour le lien, mais aucune explication sur la manire dont ces choses sont poses.

J'ai donc suivi le lien "mines" qu'on y trouve, me suis retrouv chez Wikipdia avec un trs long article qui va me gcher la journe, je sens, et toujours pas d'explication sauf au tout dbut avec les mines prhistoriques  base de bombes enterres (Historique, 4e ) dont je peux concevoir qu'il suffit de creuser un trou, d'y planter l'engin dedans la pointe vers le haut, et de reboucher sans toucher la pointe.

Mais pour les autres, les souterraines ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Jipt, je ne connais pas le systme, mais un minuteur basique ou un systme de goupille flexible me semble assez probable.

Tu creuses, pose la mine avec une "ficelle" qui sert de goupille, tu rebouche et tu tire la ficelle. 

https://www.franco-mines.com/medias/..._Les_Mines.pdf <-- chapitre 11, la pose

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt, je ne connais pas le systme, mais un minuteur basique ou un systme de goupille flexible me semble assez probable.
> 
> Tu creuses, pose la mine avec une "ficelle" qui sert de goupille, tu rebouche et tu tire la ficelle. 
> 
> https://www.franco-mines.com/medias/..._Les_Mines.pdf <-- chapitre 11, la pose


Merci pour l'info et pour le lien.

C'est vraiment une abomination, ces machins, et je maudis les humains (?) qui ont invent a.

----------


## fredinkan

La mine tait initialement un matriel dfensif. Pour ce faire, c'tait bien pens (et le dfenseur, s'il n'tait pas trop bte et sachant qu'il est chez lui) notait la position de ces mines.

Le problme c'est surtout que ce soit utilis  des fins offensifs (et donc que des civils en soient plus facilement cibles)

----------


## Gunny

> Bonjour,
> 
> en marge de ce sujet mais comme on en parle beaucoup  la tloche, j'ai deux questions, pour les spcialistes de l'armement :
> 1- qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces images d'obus fichs en terre et non exploss ? 
> De la camelote bas de gamme, ces obus ? Mais que font les clients qui ont achet avec beaucoup de vrais beaux billets ces daubes non fonctionnelles ? Ils relvent le numro de srie pour se faire rembourser par le fournisseur ?


Je crois que jusqu' 5  10% des bombes et obus d'artillerie n'explosent pas. La qualit de fabrication joue, mais c'est une constante de la guerre et c'est pourquoi les munitions non exploses sont un si gros problme. Si l'obus n'atteint pas sa cible au bon angle ou atterrit par exemple dans la boue, le dtonateur ne se dclenchera pas. C'est une balance de scurit pour que les bombes n'explosent pas quand on ne le veut pas (en transport par exemple). Pour les queues de missiles c'est normal, certains missiles sont faits pour dtacher leur tte en vol, et la queue tombe simplement.





> 2- autre chose plus technique : comment fait-on pour poser des mines ? 
> Au-del de la fourberie monstrueuse de ces trucs que je ne peux qualifier d'arme mais juste d'une honte pour ceux qui osent les fabriquer, comment font ceux  qui un chef sans honneur a donn l'ordre de truffer un terrain de ces engins immondes, pour ne pas se faire sauter la gueule avec ? 
> Quand on voit les prcautions prises par les dmineurs, je suppose que ces bricoles,  peine tu les observes d'un regard un peu appuy que a pte, alors les enterrer pour les planquer, a marche comment ? Avec une minuterie dclenche aprs la pose pour laisser le temps de les cacher ?
> Truc de pourri sans me...


Les russes ont des bombes (dont le design a t piqu aux US) dont le but est d'parpiller des centaines de joliment nommes "mines papillon", qui se dissment sur une grande zone : https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/com...t_touch_these/ Comme elles ressemblent  des jouets en plastique, elles attirent particulirement les enfants... Elles sont faites pour mutiler.
Le reste des mines doit normalement tre enterr par des soldats ou des vhicules spcialiss.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les russes ont des bombes (dont le design a t piqu aux US) dont le but est d'parpiller des centaines de joliment nommes "mines papillon", qui se dissment sur une grande zone : https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/com...t_touch_these/ Comme elles ressemblent  des jouets en plastique, elles attirent particulirement les enfants... Elles sont faites pour mutiler.
> Le reste des mines doit normalement tre enterr par des soldats ou des vhicules spcialiss.


a vous dgouterait d'tre du genre humain, des trucs pareils !  ::calim2:: 
Je n'arrive pas  imaginer le niveau de dgout de soi, le manque d'humanit et l'absence de conscience que doivent avoir :
Les mecs qui conoivent ces horreursLes mecs qui les utilisentLes ordures qui ordonnent de les utiliser

Le pire c'est que ces types rentrent chez eux le soir, embrassent leurs femmes et leurs enfants. Au repas du soir "T'as fait quoi aujourd'hui, papa ?", "oh ! Rien de bien mchant, j'ai conu des mines qui te mutileront peut-tre un jour" !  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Comme elles ressemblent  des jouets en plastique, elles attirent particulirement les enfants... Elles sont faites pour mutiler.


Une ignominie, quoi, invente par des mecs propres sur eux et qu'on pourrait croiser  un cocktail, entrechoquant nos fltes de champ'.
On croit rver...

Bon, j'aurais jamais d poser ces questions, a va me dprimer pour la semaine, au moins.
Parce que ton lien est terrifiant, really !

Merci Jon, tu rsumes ma pense.

EDIT : tatayo, tu m'achves !

----------


## tatayo

Quid des armes chimiques ? Biologiques ?
Quid des bombes thermobariques ? Des bombes  sous-munition ? Les mines bondissantes ?
Etc...

Je n'aimerai pas tre  la place de celui qui doit en utilise une.
Mais je n'aimerai pas non plus tre  la place de celui qui va appuyer sur le bouton pour larguer une "bombe propre" sur un hpital, une cole

Tatayo

----------


## totozor

> Je n'arrive pas  imaginer le niveau de dgout de soi, le manque d'humanit et l'absence de conscience que doivent avoir :


J'ai un ami qui tait sous traitant "chef de projet" d'une socit d'armement, il a dmissionn le jour o il s'est rendu compte que certaines des donnes qu'il optimisaient n'avaient rien  voir avec le respect des cout du projet mais le ratio cout/ltalit d'armes.
Ils taient pas mal  travailler pour ce client, personne n'avait l'impression d'tre directement li avec les armes vendues.

Je souponne que les projets sont tellement diviss que la majorit ne se rend mme pas compte qu'ils travaillent techniquement sur des outils de mort.
La socit en question organisait aussi rgulirement des vnements qui rend la perception de son ambiance de travail bien meilleure aux autres clients. Elle organise des journes karting ou des voyages en parcs d'attraction pendant que nous on fait un barbecue et du foot.
Une fois  l'intrieur tout est fait pour que tu ne te poses pas de question sur ce que tu fais. (aider certains  tuer d'autres)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai un ami qui tait sous traitant "chef de projet" d'une socit d'armement, il a dmissionn le jour o il s'est rendu compte que certaines des donnes qu'il optimisaient n'avaient rien  voir avec le respect des cout du projet mais le ratio cout/ltalit d'armes.
> Ils taient pas mal  travailler pour ce client, personne n'avait l'impression d'tre directement li avec les armes vendues.
> 
> Je souponne que les projets sont tellement diviss que la majorit ne se rend mme pas compte qu'ils travaillent techniquement sur des outils de mort.
> La socit en question organisait aussi rgulirement des vnements qui rend la perception de son ambiance de travail bien meilleure aux autres clients. Elle organise des journes karting ou des voyages en parcs d'attraction pendant que nous on fait un barbecue et du foot.
> Une fois  l'intrieur tout est fait pour que tu ne te poses pas de question sur ce que tu fais. (aider certains  tuer d'autres)


Le monde est beau, c'est l'homme qui est moche  ::calim2::  (enfin pas tous... il faut bien s'accrocher  quelque chose)

----------


## behe

Bon, j'ai continu  regarder les vhicules poseurs de mines. 
L, c'est le modle russe

mais maintenant, c'est moi qui veut bien des explications :p




> Pendant la mise en place du champ de mines, les mines d'une cassette (4 mines TM-52, TM-57, TM-62, TM-62PZ et TM-89 avec des fusibles de contact et de proximit sont places dans la cassette), situe au milieu du botier, sont achemines vers le mcanisme d'mission et plus loin sur un convoyeur de dgagement avec un mcanisme pour transfrer les mines vers une position de tir. *Le dispositif de charrue avec dcharges inverses* permet d'enterrer et de masquer les mines.


C'est quoi encore ce truc de dispositif de charrue  dcharges inverses? C'est fou les ides qu'on trouve quand on veut nuire  autrui

----------


## Jipt

> Le monde est beau, c'est l'homme qui est moche  (enfin pas tous... il faut bien s'accrocher  quelque chose)


Oui, pas tous : 



> il a *dmissionn* le jour o il s'est rendu compte que certaines des donnes qu'il optimisaient n'avaient rien  voir avec le respect des cout du projet mais le ratio cout/ltalit d'armes.


Tu fliciteras ton pote de ma part et de la part des autres aussi, et j'espre qu'il a retrouv un boulot plus cool (regarder pousser ses fraises, c'est bien, aussi,  :;): ).




> C'est fou les ides qu'on trouve quand on veut nuire  autrui


Oh que oui ! Depuis ce matin que je lis des trucs l-dessus, je suis effar !

Quand je pense que si on mettait toutes ces nergies au service du bien et du beau tout serait presque parfait ici-bas, mais non...

Faut relire _Ravage_, de Barjavel, crit en '43 :  la fin, quand le peu d'humains qui restent ont russi  se sortir de la mouise et qu'il y en a un qui dbarque en disant "_j'ai eu une ide pour amliorer blabla_" et pas le temps de finir sa phrase que pan !, une balle entre les deux yeux par le patriarche, qui est le seul  avoir conserv un engin pouvant le faire, parce que le progrs et les amliorations, on a donn et on a vu ce que a a donn, justement.

Alors oui, j'en entends dire "mais t'es bien d'accord de pouvoir passer un scanner qui va te diagnostiquer tel ou tel truc qui ne va pas (pour ne citer que cet exemple), oui, c'est vrai en regardant vite, mais si c'est pour, _in fine_, se taper des missiles  je sais pas combien de millions d'euros l'unit pour foutre par terre des maternits, pas sr que le jeu du progrs en vaille la chandelle...

----------


## Pyramidev

D'aprs un article du New York Times du 14 avril, l'Union europenne va dcrter un embargo sur le gaz russe. Mais les ngociations ne commenceront pas avant le 24 avril, afin d'viter que l'impact sur les prix n'encourage la candidature de Marine Le Pen.



> The earliest the proposed E.U. embargo will be put up for negotiation will be after the final round of the French elections, on April 24, to ensure that the impact on prices at the pump doesnt fuel the populist candidate Marine Le Pen and hurt president Emmanuel Macrons chances of re-election, officials said.


Avec notre politique aligne sur les tats-Unis, on va donc prendre de plus en plus cher.

Je venais de voir passer cette info dans une vido que Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a publie aujourd'hui et qui dure 24m36 :



C'est une vido qui encourage  voter contre Emmanuel Macron au 2e tour des prsidentielles de 2022. Elle simplifie (un peu trop  mon got) ce vote  un vote de lutte des classes : la classe populaire (vote pour Marine Le Pen) contre la classe dominante politico-mdiatique (vote pour Emmanuel Macron).

La vido critique la politique d'Emmanuel Macron (comme d'habitude) et ironise les ractions des mdias dominants qui prsentent l'lection de Marine Le Pen comme l'apocalypse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Toute guerre a ses aspects absurdes. (...) On continue  honorer les contrats.


Non je n'ai pas dit que c'tait absurde nuance.

Je soulignais juste le fait que les europens qui, soit-disant, allaient faire subir  la Russie un sort pire que celui qu'ils ont fait subir  la France depuis 30 ans, et que les amricains qui taient prt  se lancer dans une guerre conomique jusqu' la dernire PME allemande, se sont couchs ... alors qu'ils semblent guids par des considrations idologiques plus que le ralisme  la kissinger.

Si monsieur Zelenski est tellement concern par la morale dans les relations commerciales, pourquoi continue-t'il de toucher l'argent de Gazprom ? sans doute pour arroser la classe politique de son beau pays qui est le plus corrompu d'europe, Russie inclue, et payer ses mercenaires. Vu le nombre de personnes disparaissant dans son beau pays, je prsume que la morale n'a pas grand chose  voir dans l'affaire.

Justement l'UE n'honore pas ses contrats, ne joue pas  la loyale, donc elle paie le prix fort.




> En 6 semaines, les russes ont perdu 20% de leurs tanks, par exemple, et la rserve n'est pas dans un tat brillant.


Peut-on savoir qui  l'origine de cette ide, et sur quels savants calculs elle repose ? Admettons qu'elle soit vraie ce qu'elle n'est pas, si les allis avaient d paniquer ds que les allemands dtruisait un de leur char T34, nous serions aujourd'hui tous en camp de concentration gard par des croates, ou des ukrainiens de Galicie comme  Sobibor, pour les plus chanceux d'entre nous.




> Les ukrainiens, c'est moins en nombre, mais plus en proportion


1800 chars perdu soit ~80%, 30000 morts, voir 40000 (mes chiffres datent un peu) dont 50% de corps irrcuprables ... et bientt les 50  60 000 dans le donbass ... sans compter le reste du reliquat coincs  l'usine d'Azostal.
On commence a voir des gosses de 16 ans envoys au front.




> Tout a sera fini  l'automne. 
> (...)
> Il reste aux Russes de faire une seule offensive massive (bien malin qui peut dire quand elle aura lieu, voire mme si elle aura lieu, on est pas  l'abri de nouvelles surprises), qui durerait au plus quelques semaines, quel qu'en soit le rsultat. Il faut des annes pour que des sanctions fassent effet.


Pour le donbass, c'tait en prparation depuis la semaine dernire et les obusiers de 250mm taient en route, ainsi que quantit d'obus, il faut aussi que les hommes se reposent.

Quand  la dure de cette guerre, personne n'en sait rien. Elle peut durer des annes comme en Tchtchnie pourtant 4 fois moins tendu, ou en Irak, et c'est la rgle plus que l'exception. Sauf solution politique videment, ce qui explique pourquoi Israel, puisqu'on l'a sollicit, a fait le minium syndical et a donc conseill  Kiev de se rendre.
Mais hlas monsieur Zelenski a profit des ngociations de mars et du retrait des forces russes pour jouer le hros de tiktok, demander quantit d'armes, mis en scne quelques "crimes de guerre" (si vous voulez voir des vrais cadavres de civils de 3 semaines tus par les russes, allez  Mariupol), et formule des demandes contradictoires.

Il est trs mal conseill .. et/ou alors il a peur de finir comme son ngociateur Denis Kireev. Donc rien n'exclut que Moscou aille jusqu' Kiev pour dloger toute cette petite cabale. Mais il semble que la vie de centaines de milliers d'ukrainiens soit un prix que l'Europe est prte  payer.




> Et pour l'engrais : sans les engrais russes, des centaines de millions de gens vont mourir de faim  l'hiver prochain (et donc tenter d'aller trouver de la nourriture ailleurs, armes  la main ou pas). Donc on les paye rubis sur l'ongle, et on la ferme.


Voila c'est mieux, on la ferme et on vite d'aller foutre la merde partout au nom des droits de l'homme pour un conflit qui ne nous regarde pas.

----------


## Gunny

Comment se mettre Isral  dos en 10 secondes :
Le "sang juif d'Hitler" voqu par Sergue Lavrov fche Isral

----------


## BenoitM

> Comment se mettre Isral  dos en 10 secondes :
> Le "sang juif d'Hitler" voqu par Sergue Lavrov fche Isral


C'est encore gentillet a:
A la TV russe, il annonce comment il pourrait lancer des bombes nuclaires sur Londres, Paris, New-York et d'autres capitales.
Ou aussi comment crer un tsunami au large de la Grand-Bretagne 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ater-nuke.html

----------


## el_slapper

> A la TV russe, il annonce comment il pourrait lancer des bombes nuclaires sur Londres, Paris, New-York et d'autres capitales.
> Ou aussi comment crer un tsunami au large de la Grand-Bretagne


Aprs, ils savent que si ils font a, ils suivent quelques minutes plus tard, hein... On appelle pas a la destruction mutuelle assure par hasard.

J'ai mme envie de dire qu'ils en parlent beaucoup trop. Gnralement, ce qu'ils font, ils l'annoncent une seule fois (comme la concentration vers le Donbass), voire zro (comme l'attaque initiale). Quand un sujet revient toujours sur la table, c'est qu'il est plus de l'objet du fantasme que de la ralit de leur cot. C'est comme l'invasion des pays baltes, que leurs mdias resassent sans cesse depuis des annes. Ca n'arrivera pas. Ce sont les nouveauts du discours qui m'inquitent.

Ils ont dit, une fois, une seule, qu'ils allaient se redployer pour concentrer leurs forces sur le Donbass, et ils l'ont fait (et bien fait, retraite en bon ordre, avec peu de pertes, malgr le feu ennemi).

Ils ont dit une fois, une seule, qu'ils voulaient verrouiller un accs terrestre  la Transnistrie, et tout porte  croire qu'ils ont au moins mis en place des prparatifs. Si ils ne le font finalement pas, _ce qui n'est pas encore grav dans le marbre_, c'est parce qu'ils en seront empchs, pas parce qu'ils auront abandonn. J'ai l'impression qu'ils n'en ont pas les moyens, mais ils vont tenter quand mme, et tant les perturbations en Transnistrie que les tentatives d'attaques sur Kryvyi Rig (jamais sur de l'orthographe) participent des prparations - ou en tous cas en donnent l'impression.

Mais a fait cinquante fois qu'ils nous bassinent avec leur bombinette, donc ils ne le feront pas. Dans leur comportement observ, il u a les menaces, et les intimidations. Les menaces sont mises  excution ( minima ils essayent de les excuter) sans dlai. Les intimidations sont juste des tentatives de faire peur - avec ou sans violence. La dmolition systmatique des silos  bl ukrainien depuis une semaine ( coup de missiles fort couteux) est une intimidation avec violence, les discours sur la guerre nuclaire une intimidation sans violence. L'exigence de paiement en roubles tait une menace (preuve : elle commence  tre excute, mme si pas encore partout. Ca viendra.).

----------


## Jipt

> La dmolition systmatique des silos  bl ukrainien depuis une semaine ( coup de missiles fort couteux) est une intimidation avec violence,


Ils font a ? Ils dtruisent la possibilit  des millions d'humains de s'alimenter ? Ils veulent se mettre le monde entier  dos ?
Je ne comprends pas cette stratgie dbilit...

Et depuis tout petit on m'a toujours dit "_on ne joue pas avec la nourriture_" alors l, franchement, a dpasse l'entendement.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ils font a ? Ils dtruisent la possibilit  des millions d'humains de s'alimenter ? Ils veulent se mettre le monde entier  dos ?
> Je ne comprends pas cette stratgie dbilit...
> 
> Et depuis tout petit on m'a toujours dit "_on ne joue pas avec la nourriture_" alors l, franchement, a dpasse l'entendement.


Je ne sais pas si c'est systmatique ou voulu (la prcision de leurs missiles est parfois excellente, parfois pas du tout). Mais ils ont cartonn pas mal de fermes la semaine dernire. Je n'en ai pas vu depuis hier, et je suis a de prs, donc peut-tre tait-ce juste une concidence. Ou pas. Ca peut tre un changement de stratgie aussi, ils en ont fait dj pas mal.

La doctrine gurassimov (qui n'est pas un doctrine en tant que tel mais correspond assez bien  ce que les russes font : gurassimov (annon bless hier, mais a semble ne pas se confirmer) a pris un miroir, s'est regard, et dcrit ce qu'il croyait tre la doctrine de l'occident) insiste fortement sur la dstabilisation de l'ennemi par tous les moyens, et a en fait partie. Je verrais bien a comme manuvre : pendant une semaine, on cartonne les fermes, puis on passe  autre chose, juste pour que le camp d'en face se sente menac de partout.

Aprs tout,  la guerre, tous les coups sont permis.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Ils font a ? Ils dtruisent la possibilit  des millions d'humains de s'alimenter ? Ils veulent se mettre le monde entier  dos ?
> Je ne comprends pas cette stratgie dbilit...
> 
> Et depuis tout petit on m'a toujours dit "_on ne joue pas avec la nourriture_" alors l, franchement, a dpasse l'entendement.


Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit de choquer psychologiquement les Ukrainiens en leur rappelant les milllions de morts de l'Holodomor :




> Le terme Holodomor (ukrainien : Голодомо́р, littralement  famine , de la racine  го́лод , la faim, et  мор , le flau, form comme calque du tchque  hladomor  (famine) en 1933, mais qu'on peut traduire par  extermination par la faim ) dsigne la grande famine qui eut lieu en RSS d'Ukraine et dans le Kouban (RSFS Russie), en URSS, en 1932 et 1933 et qui fit, selon les estimations des historiens, entre 2,6 et 5 millions de morts. L'vnement, sans prcdent dans l'histoire de l'Ukraine, se produit dans le contexte plus gnral des famines sovitiques de 1931-1933 et eut un nombre particulirement lev de victimes.
> 
> Depuis l'ouverture des archives sovitiques aprs la dislocation de l'URSS en 1991, la ngation du Holodomor a cess, mais son ampleur et le caractre intentionnel de la famine est contest. Bien avant que le nom de  Holodomor  ne soit forg, la famine avait t dcrite, ds 1935, par Boris Souvarine, et faisait partie de la mmoire collective mais clandestine des populations concernes (seules les publications dissidentes, les samizdats, l'voquaient par crit). Quarante ans plus tard, elle est  nouveau rvle par la publication de _L'Archipel du Goulag_ d'Alexandre Soljenitsyne.
> 
> (.../...)


[Edit] Ukrainiens avec un U majuscule  ::oops::  :
Projet Voltaire : faut-il crire Franais ou franais ? - Rebondir

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit de choquer psychologiquement les ukrainiens en leur rappelant les milllions de morts de l'Holodomor :


C'est sur que ca va leurs donner envie de ngocier  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est sur que ca va leurs donner envie de ngocier


Une petite frappe de Lyce faon Poutine ne ngocie pas. Il frappe, intimide, terrorise, jusqu' obtenir ce qu'il veut. Il a certes tir un trait sur le renversement du rgime, mais ses actions montrent qu'il continue  vouloir tout le Donbass (il y est presque, mais les 60 derniers kilomtres sont trs, trs difficiles, et l'avance trs lente), la mer d'Azov (et il la tient, les rfugis dans cet abri sous Azovstal ne peuvent plus contester a), et le littoral de la mer Noire jusqu'en Transdnistrie (et l, il n'y est pas du tout, et la frappe sur des patrouilleurs bourrs de forces spciales hier au large de l'ile aux serpents montre  la fois qu'il y tient normment, et qu'il n'en a pas les moyens).

Il n'est pas arriv l ou il est en reculant. Une hypothse possible, c'est qu'il finisse par s'emparer du Donbass (pas avant l't, a va tre un carnage, quel que soit le rsultat final). Bon, l, il ne sera plus en moyen d'aller plus loin. Il est en train de sortir des poignes de BMP-1 de la rserve ou ils taient depuis des dcennies. Et il va en perdre la majorit sur la route de Kramatorsk - ces vieux trucs ne tiennent pas en combat moderne, et n'ont certainement pas t moderniss. Donc  ce moment, il lui restera 2 choix : continuer, et se faire dmolir, et tout perdre. Ou alors s'enterrer, et protger ses conqutes. Et ngocier avec les Ukrainiens pour dire "pouce". Au moment ou il est au maximum de ce qu'il peut conqurir.

Ukrainiens qui risquent de ne pas avoir trs envie de ngocier. Et de continuer  recevoir du matos moderne. Pour leur permettre de contre-attaquer quand mme. C'est parti pour durer, toutes ces conneries.

----------


## Jon Shannow

el_slapper, a te lire, j'ai l'impression que l'arme russe est minable (niveau matriel). C'est un fait ou une supposition ?

----------


## David_g

Une chose assez inquitante aussi c'est les rumeurs sur les dizaines/centaines de milliers d'Ukrainien (civil) qui auraient t dirigs pour leur "protection" vers la Russie par les forces armes Russes.
j'espre que les ONG auront rapidement accs  ces rfugis pour s'assurer de leur sort et de leur choix d'aller en Russie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> el_slapper, a te lire, j'ai l'impression que l'arme russe est minable (niveau matriel). C'est un fait ou une supposition ?


Ca dpend de quel matos : ils ont des missiles balistiques trs modernes, et missiles hypersoniques, des tanks ultramodernes, des avions furtifs  la F35... mais en trs faible quantit, non "combat proven", et ils coutent une blinde, mais comme on parle de la russie, ils n'ont pas les moyens de remplacer leurs vieux machins pour ces trucs l rapidement. du coup, a s'est fait au compte goutte, et l, ils en sont  vider les vieux stocks de l'URSS. Ah, aussi, ils n'ont que trs peu de bombes et missiles guids comme on en a dans l'OTAN, ce qui pose d'normes soucis  leur aviation (ils doivent voler trs bas,  porte des missiles sol-air des fantassins). Donc je te laisse te faire une conclusion.

En face, ils ont des ukrainiens vnre, bien quips, bien entrains, qui connaissent bien le terrain, du coup...

----------


## Gunny

> el_slapper, a te lire, j'ai l'impression que l'arme russe est minable (niveau matriel). C'est un fait ou une supposition ?


C'est le cas. La premire raison est la corruption, qui fait que la plupart de l'argent allou  l'arme finit dans les poches de quelqu'un d'autre. Une autre raison est que l'arme est vue comme un danger potentiel par ceux qui profitent du systme, donc il est dans leur intrt que l'arme soit pourrie, corrompue et mal gre pour viter un coup d'tat.

On a vu que l'arme russe possde trs peu de matriel moderne et son manque de stratgie est flagrant. C'est pas pour rien quils en sont  devoir pilonner chaque centimtre carr avec de l'artillerie : l'artillerie c'est pas cher, c'est fiable et tu peux arroser  des dizaines de kilomtres de distance,  l'abri de la majorit des armes de l'Ukraine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## el_slapper

Pour confirmer les rponses des autres : c'est bien a. 600 000 obus russes tombent sur l'Ukraine chaque jour, en ce moment. Quand la biffe est peu motive, l'artillerie devient l'arme reine.

Le problme des armes russes supermodernes, qui sont par ailleurs formidables, c'est l'embargo depuis 2014. Parfois, ils arrivent  faire passer en louced quelques composants rigolos imports via la Bilorussie, mais a reste rare. Donc, en fait, ils ne produisent plus que des vieux trucs. Tout leur arsenal moderne et formidable, T-14, SU-57, est produit en des quantits tellement limites qu'ils ne voient pas le combat. La rputation du SU-57, c'est qu'ils en ont que deux d'oprationnels, et qu'ils passent leur temps  repeindre l'immatriculation pour faire croire qu'ils en ont une douzaine.

Un autre problme, c'est que certaines units, soi disant d'lite (je pense en particulier aux VDV, les paras, vnrs avec un vrai culte en Russie), ne sont en fait que des troupes d'apparat et d'intimidation. Ce que je vais dire ne s'applique pas (ou pas beaucoup) au troupes de marine, ni aux Spetznaz, leurs commandos. Mais les paras sont trs nombreux. Enfin, taient. Leur entrainement, c'est sauter en parachute, faire les kakous, et effray, l'ennemi plie. Pas de pot, les ukrainiens n'ont pas pli. Et quand les VDV ont charg, _en colonne_, ils ont subi des pertes colossales. Quand je parle de Poutine comme d'un criminel, les VDV sont (ou taient) ses flingueurs, qui sont l pour porter la violence intimidante du parrain. Pas une unit militaire  proprement parler.

Aprs, i y a des vraies forces armes aussi en Russie (notamment la 58me arme), mais pas trs nombreuses, les signes apparents de comptence ont tendance  porter malheur, dans ce pays.

Par contre, je ne crois pas que les ukrainiens soient si bien quips. Ils sont terriblement en sous-nombre, leurs canons, avions et blinds sont encore plus antiques que ceux des russes (pour d'autres raisons), et les munitions occidentales sont utilises aussitt arrives. La dotation totale en MMP prvue pour toute la dure de vie du missile au sein de l'arme franaise, a ferait  peine une semaine de combat en Ukraine. Et les autres donateurs ont le mme genre de problmes. Les amricains ont donn tous leurs Stingers, ils n'en ont plus, et la production ne pourrait pas redmarrer avant 2024. Les polonais vident leurs rserves de leur trs moderne et trs bon Piorun, dont ils ne savent fabriquer que quelques centaines de modles par an (c'est toujours mieux que les franais...), il en faudrait des milliers aux ukrainiens. Etc...

Dit autrement, c'est une guerre d'usure rapide. Et on ne sait pas fabriquer ce qui a t dtruit, d'un cot comme de l'autre, rapidement. Le savoir faire de fabrication militaire _en masse_ s'est perdu, un peu partout.  Il pourrait revenir, mais l'exprience de 1914 montre que a met des annes  se mettre en place. A la fin de l't, donc dans 4 mois, si la guerre n'est pas finie, les deux camps se battront avec des pierres et des btons. J'exagre un peu, mais c'est pour donner un ordre de grandeur. Les russes ont perdu 25% de leurs blinds utilisables, dont la plupart de ceux qui avaient t moderniss. Les ukrainiens bien plus que a en proportion (pas en nombre), et les livraisons au compte-goutte de remplacements occidentaux saignent  blanc les rserves des gnreux donateurs. Si a dure, il ne restera plus que deux armes blindes dans le monde : la Chine et l'Inde. L aussi, je force le trait, mais c'est pour pointer le niveau dlirant de pertes dans une guerre moderne.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Par contre, je ne crois pas que les ukrainiens soient si bien quips


J'avoue, j'ai beaucoup (beaucoup) trop exagr  ::aie:: 




> Et on ne sait pas fabriquer ce qui a t dtruit, d'un cot comme de l'autre, rapidement. Le savoir faire de fabrication militaire _en masse_ s'est perdu, un peu partout.  Il pourrait revenir, mais l'exprience de 1914 montre que a met des annes  se mettre en place. A la fin de l't, donc dans 4 mois, si la guerre n'est pas finie, les deux camps se battront avec des pierres et des btons. J'exagre un peu, mais c'est pour donner un ordre de grandeur. Les russes ont perdu 25% de leurs blinds utilisables, dont la plupart de ceux qui avaient t moderniss. Les ukrainiens bien plus que a en proportion (pas en nombre), et les livraisons au compte-goutte de remplacements occidentaux saignent  blanc les rserves des gnreux donateurs. Si a dure, il ne restera plus que deux armes blindes dans le monde : la Chine et l'Inde. L aussi, je force le trait, mais c'est pour pointer le niveau dlirant de pertes dans une guerre moderne.


Comme tu dis, on a perdu l'industrie de guerre comme on l'avait en 14-18, ou en 45 pour ceux qui en avaient (la russie, l'allemagne, les USA en partie, le japon)... En mme temps, quand tu vis dans un monde qui est dans une paix relative, et que les conflits sont de la contre insurrection et de la gurilla, la consommation de missiles, de bombes et de vhicules en tous genre est au mininum, et on compte sur les missiles nuclaires pour viter d'tre envahis.

Quant aux armes de la Chine et de l'Inde, le souci c'est que l'une n'a pas d'exprience, et que l'autre achte une partie de ses jouets a l'occident. Leur plus gros avantage, c'est le nombre de soldats. Par contre, la Chine ayant la main sur les ressources ncessaires  la construction de nos jouets, ils ont comme qui dirait la mainmise sur nos armes.

Je me demande combien de responsables russes pensent comme leur patron...

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est encore gentillet a:
> A la TV russe, il annonce comment il pourrait lancer des bombes nuclaires sur Londres, Paris, New-York et d'autres capitales.
> Ou aussi comment crer un tsunami au large de la Grand-Bretagne 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ater-nuke.html


Ne pas confondre la communication journalistique et la communication officielle, Moscou avertit les capitales occidentales qu'elle est une puissance nuclaire et ce pour freiner les ardeurs romantiques de certains croyant que leur arme de poche et leur chars leclercs pourraient gagner une guerre de haute intensit. Ce qu'elle fait souvent lors des crises majeures d'ailleurs.
A ce propos, le chef d'tat major de l'arme chinoise avait dclar tout aussi officiellement qu'en cas de conflit entre la Russie et les pays de l'ouest, elle se rangerait immdiatement du ct russe. Malheureusement je ne retrouve pas la dpche.




> Ils font a ? Ils dtruisent la possibilit  des millions d'humains de s'alimenter ? Ils veulent se mettre le monde entier  dos ?
> Je ne comprends pas cette stratgie dbilit...


Les silos  grain ukrainiens sont intacts pour l'instant sinon il y aurait une grosse mobilisation  l'ouest pour envoyer du bl  Kiev. Par contre, ce bl ne peut plus tre export puisqu'ils ont perdu le contrle du port de Mykolav, et commencent a voir leurs voies ferrs dtruites maintenant que la population civile est partie se rfugier dans les pays de l'est.
Propagande, mais enfin quand on voit la tte de la ministre des droits de l'Homme ukrainienne ...




> mais ses actions montrent qu'il continue  vouloir tout le Donbass (il y est presque, mais les 60 derniers kilomtres sont trs, trs difficiles, et l'avance trs lente), la mer d'Azov (et il la tient, les rfugis dans cet abri sous Azovstal ne peuvent plus contester a), et le littoral de la mer Noire jusqu'en Transnistrie (et l, il n'y est pas du tout, et la frappe sur des patrouilleurs bourrs de forces spciales hier au large de l'ile aux serpents montre  la fois qu'il y tient normment, et qu'il n'en a pas les moyens).


Des forces spciales dans des patrouilleurs en plein jour, j'y crois moyennement.
Pourquoi s'emparer d'Odessa immdiatement alors que le gros de la guerre d'attrition se droule dans le donbass ? Kiev essaye une diversion (assez pathtique) au niveau de la Transnistrie pour soulager son front, mais n'a pas assez de forces pour manoeuvrer et elles seraient pulvriss par l'aviation si elles quittaient Odessa. 
Ce qui laissera encore moins d'hommes pour dfendre la ville.




> Bon, l, il ne sera plus en moyen d'aller plus loin. Il est en train de sortir des poignes de BMP-1 de la rserve ou ils taient depuis des dcennies. Et il va en perdre la majorit sur la route de Kramatorsk - ces vieux trucs ne tiennent pas en combat moderne, et n'ont certainement pas t moderniss. Donc  ce moment, il lui restera 2 choix : continuer, et se faire dmolir, et tout perdre. Ou alors s'enterrer, et protger ses conqutes. Et ngocier avec les Ukrainiens pour dire "pouce". Au moment ou il est au maximum de ce qu'il peut conqurir.


Le BMP-1 n'a jamais t retir du service, 8 rgiments blinds l'utilisaient encore rien que dans le secteur militaire de Moscou. Mais la Russie dispose de 12000 vhicules de transport d'infanterie donc il y a de la marge pour aller jusqu' Varsovie, s'il le faut. Le fait que les amricains utilisent encore 5 000 M113 ne signifie pas que leur arme soit exangue.




> Ukrainiens qui risquent de ne pas avoir trs envie de ngocier.


Oui ils demandent maintenant la capitulation de Moscou. On se drogue beaucoup  Kiev, tant pis pour eux ils vont tout perdre et cela finira comme La Chute avec Bruno Ganz. A la fin de la phase III.




> Une chose assez inquitante aussi c'est les rumeurs sur les dizaines/centaines de milliers d'Ukrainien (civil) qui auraient t dirigs pour leur "protection" vers la Russie par les forces armes Russes.
> j'espre que les ONG auront rapidement accs  ces rfugis pour s'assurer de leur sort et de leur choix d'aller en Russie.


Evidemment qu'ils sont vacus principalement vers l'est, primo parce que c'est l que se trouve l'aide humanitaire secundo parce qu'ils seront sinon utiliss comme boucliers humains par les nationalistes et autre. Pourquoi selon vous l'Ukraine emploie-t'elle 100 000 mercenaires depuis 2014 ?




> Ah, aussi, ils n'ont que trs peu de bombes et missiles guids comme on en a dans l'OTAN, ce qui pose d'normes soucis  leur aviation (ils doivent voler trs bas,  porte des missiles sol-air des fantassins). Donc je te laisse te faire une conclusion.


Vous devriez demander aux terroristes syriens soutenus par la gauche franaise et la Turquie si les bombes russes ne sont pas prcises et ne disposent pas de guidage laser (depuis 1975) ou gps (depuis 2007). En fait non, vous ne pouvez pas car ils sont morts.
Il ne faut pas croire les journaux tls, les pays de l'Otan n'ont gure plus de bombes "intelligentes" : lors de la premire guerre du golfe, seul 10% l'taient, et 10-20% lors des guerres coloniales amricaines observes depuis 2003.




> Pour confirmer les rponses des autres : c'est bien a. 600 000 obus russes tombent sur l'Ukraine chaque jour, en ce moment. Quand la biffe est peu motive, l'artillerie devient l'arme reine.


Pour acheminer 600 000 obus, il faut environ 3000 camions faisant 2 rotations par jour entre les dpts situs  proximit des gares et le front,  raison de 12 heures par jour. Si les dpts sont  100km et non plus a 50km, ce nombre monte  6000 camions. Ajouter l'acheminement de l'essence, des munitions, de la nourriture, la maintenance et vous verrez que ce chiffre est 600 000 obus est certainement survalu d'un facteur 5 ou 10. A moins qu'on ne parle des tous premiers jours de l'offensive.

D'autant que la Russie ne dispose que de 4000 camions pour sa logistique, ce qui est son seul gros soucis.




> Le problme des armes russes supermodernes, qui sont par ailleurs formidables, c'est l'embargo depuis 2014. Parfois, ils arrivent  faire passer en louced quelques composants rigolos imports via la Bilorussie, mais a reste rare. Donc, en fait, ils ne produisent plus que des vieux trucs. Tout leur arsenal moderne et formidable, T-14, SU-57, est produit en des quantits tellement limites qu'ils ne voient pas le combat. La rputation du SU-57, c'est qu'ils en ont que deux d'oprationnels, et qu'ils passent leur temps  repeindre l'immatriculation pour faire croire qu'ils en ont une douzaine.


Le T-14 entre en production cette anne,  l'usine d'uralvagonzavod ... qui cesse donc sa production de T-72 pour modifier ses lignes, pas parce qu'elle manquerait de composants occidentaux : le T-72B3M qui sortait des lignes n'intgre aucun composant occidental que la Russie ne fabrique elle-meme. Pourquoi ces experts parlent-ils d'un arrt de la production du T-14 ? parce qu'ils se basent sur des coupures de presse citant ... les services secrets ukrainiens. Ont-il vrifi ? videment non.

Le SU-57 n'est pas encore entr en production, est-on sr de quoi on parle ?




> Un autre problme, c'est que certaines units, soi disant d'lite (je pense en particulier aux VDV, les paras, vnrs avec un vrai culte en Russie), ne sont en fait que des troupes d'apparat et d'intimidation.


Tous les soit disant prisonniers de guerre donnant des interviews sur youtube ne sont pas toujours des vrais prisonniers de guerre, surtout quand il s'agit de petits gars de 20 ans et de 1m60 mme pas capable de porter un sac  dos mais rcitant un baratin appris en fac de psycho.




> Aprs, i y a des vraies forces armes aussi en Russie (notamment la 58me arme), mais pas trs nombreuses, les signes apparents de comptence ont tendance  porter malheur, dans ce pays.


Ahah




> La dotation totale en MMP prvue pour toute la dure de vie du missile au sein de l'arme franaise, a ferait  peine une semaine de combat en Ukraine.


500 000/pice, encore un miracle de la DGA aprs le Famas (invendable) et le Leclerc(invendable). On n'a qu' les fabriquer pour l'europe histoire de faire des conomies d'chelle ... mnon ils achtent amricain  ::mrgreen::  finalement la sortie du programme trigat fut sans doute une belle connerie de plus.




> Dit autrement, c'est une guerre d'usure rapide.


Sale temps pour les soldats de fortune, cela fera des coquelicots.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ne pas confondre la communication journalistique et la communication officielle, Moscou avertit les capitales occidentales qu'elle est une puissance nuclaire et ce pour freiner les ardeurs romantiques de certains croyant que leur arme de poche et leur chars leclercs pourraient gagner une guerre de haute intensit. Ce qu'elle fait souvent lors des crises majeures d'ailleurs.


Bon des combats de haute intensit, il n'y en a toujours pas, malgr les plaintes de la Russie, certes on arme l'Ukraine mais on ne participe pas activement  la guerre ( cause de la menace nuclaire) aucun avions et aucun bombardement de l'Otan.



> A ce propos, le chef d'tat major de l'arme chinoise avait dclar tout aussi officiellement qu'en cas de conflit entre la Russie et les pays de l'ouest, elle se rangerait immdiatement du ct russe. Malheureusement je ne retrouve pas la dpche.


C'est en gnral le problme des complotistes aucune preuve  ::D: 




> Les silos  grain ukrainiens sont intacts pour l'instant sinon il y aurait une grosse mobilisation  l'ouest pour envoyer du bl  Kiev. Par contre, ce bl ne peut plus tre export puisqu'ils ont perdu le contrle du port de Mykolav, et commencent a voir leurs voies ferrs dtruites maintenant que la population civile est partie se rfugier dans les pays de l'est.


Euh? En quoi l'ouest est menac par le bl dans des silos?  ::?: 
Euh non parce qu'il y a une embargo de la flotte russe. En bon pendant des combats je pense que la population Ukrainienne  d'autres proccupations que d'exporter son bl.




> mais n'a pas assez de forces pour manoeuvrer et elles seraient pulvriss par l'aviation si elles quittaient Odessa.


Boff pour l'instant on ne voit pas trop l'aviation Russe d'aprs ce que j'en sais.




> Le BMP-1 n'a jamais t retir du service, 8 rgiments blinds l'utilisaient encore rien que dans le secteur militaire de Moscou. Mais la Russie dispose de 12000 vhicules de transport d'infanterie donc il y a de la marge pour aller jusqu' Varsovie, s'il le faut. Le fait que les amricains utilisent encore 5 000 M113 ne signifie pas que leur arme soit exangue.


La je n'en sait rien entk, elle n'a pas russi  aller jusqu' Kiev  :;): 
Bon vu qu'elle a eu du mal en faisant 250 km avec l'Ukraine, si La Bilorussie n'apporte pas d'aide elle doit faire 1000 km et affront l'aviation de l'Otan.




> Oui ils demandent maintenant la capitulation de Moscou. On se drogue beaucoup  Kiev, tant pis pour eux ils vont tout perdre et cela finira comme La Chute avec Bruno Ganz. A la fin de la phase III.


Je suppose que vous avez autant de preuve que pour la Chine mais vous ne trouvez plus la dpche non plus?  ::lol:: 




> Evidemment qu'ils sont vacus principalement vers l'est, primo parce que c'est l que se trouve l'aide humanitaire secundo parce qu'ils seront sinon utiliss comme boucliers humains par les nationalistes et autre. Pourquoi selon vous l'Ukraine emploie-t'elle 100 000 mercenaires depuis 2014 ?


Ah pourtant j'avais l'impression que 5 millions d'Ukrainiens ont fuit vers l'"Ouest" et non la Russie.
Encore une dpche manquante?  ::lol:: 




> Vous devriez demander aux terroristes syriens soutenus par la gauche franaise et la Turquie si les bombes russes ne sont pas prcises et ne disposent pas de guidage laser (depuis 1975) ou gps (depuis 2007). En fait non, vous ne pouvez pas car ils sont morts.
> Il ne faut pas croire les journaux tls, les pays de l'Otan n'ont gure plus de bombes "intelligentes" : lors de la premire guerre du golfe, seul 10% l'taient, et 10-20% lors des guerres coloniales amricaines observes depuis 2003.


Ouf il utilise le GPS et pas Glonass  ::D:  
Sinon personnellement je n'en sait rien.
Je ne croyait pas trop les frappes chirurgicales de l'"Occident".
Part contre quand je vois l'tat de certaines villes ukrainiennes, je suis sur qu'ils ne font pas de frappes chirurgicales  ::D: 




> Le SU-57 n'est pas encore entr en production, est-on sr de quoi on parle ?


Eh ben premier vol en 2010 et 12 construit.
Le F35 est merdique mais ils en ont construit plus de 700  :;): 




> Tous les soit disant prisonniers de guerre donnant des interviews sur youtube ne sont pas toujours des vrais prisonniers de guerre, surtout quand il s'agit de petits gars de 20 ans et de 1m60 mme pas capable de porter un sac  dos mais rcitant un baratin appris en fac de psycho.


On se demande ce qu'ils sont venu faire en Ukraine   ::weird:: 
Mais bon  premire vue la Russie pensait venir en librateur donc  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bon des combat de haute intensit, il n'y en a toujours pas, malgr les plaintes de la Russie, certes on arme l'Ukraine mais on ne participe pas activement  la guerre ( cause de la menace nuclaires) aucun avion et bombardement de l'Otan.


Certainement, il n'y a pas de combat de haute intensit et les milliers de blinds et de vhicules blinds d'infanterie ukrainiens perdus le sont par l'action de sainte Thrse. 
Ah ces chochottes de l'Otan.




> C'est en gnral le problme des complotistes aucune preuve


C'est aussi le problme de ces gens plus intelligents que tout le monde malheureusement, on les prvient qu'ils vont marcher dans une merde sur le trottoir (complotisme) mais il n'en tiennent pas compte puisqu'ils ne l'ont pas entendu sur France Inter. Par contre, eux peuvent sortir n'importe quelle nerie sans source et cela passe.




> Euh? En quoi l'ouest est menac par le bl dans des silos?


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, j'ai dit que si la russie dtruisait les silos  grains, l'UE ferait des pieds et des mains pour en livrer  l'Ukraine.




> Et bon pendant des combats je pense que la population Ukrainienne  d'autre proccupation que d'exporter son bl.


Et comment l'Ukraine va-t'elle payer les armes et quipements livrs par oncle sam ? c'est un _lend lease_ (dpos le 19 janvier au snat, 1 mois avant la guerre .. trange) donc un prt, ils payent  prix d'or des armes (qui ne marchent pas et que les ukrainiens ne savent mme pas utiliser).
L'Ukraine devra rembourser si elle existe encore, ce qui si sera d'autant plus difficile si tous ses docteurs et ses peintres en btiment sont envoy se faire tuer au front aprs 3 jours de classe.




> Boff pour l'instant on ne voit pas trop l'aviation Russe d'aprs ce que j'en sais.


Sans doute pour la mme raison que l'on n'a pas trop vu les F-35 non plus.




> La je n'en sait rien entk, elle n'a pas russi a aller jusqu' Kiev 
> Bon vu qu'elle a eu du mal en faisant 250 km avec l'Ukraine, si La Bi**olorussie n'apporte pas d'aide elle doit faire 1000 km et affront*er* l'aviation de l'Otan.


Quelle aviation de l'Otan ? tu as vu des avions de l'Otan ? complotisme.




> Ah pourtant j'avais l'impression que 5 millions d'Ukrnians ont fuit vers l'"Ouest" et non la Russie.
> Encore une dpche manquante?


On parlait des civils librs par les russes, pas des civils partis  l'ouest, vous aimez sauter du coq  l'ne. Quid des 2 millions de russophones partis se rfugier en Russie suite  la "glorieuse rvolution" ?
Ceux dont vous parlez partent  l'ouest dans la direction oppose des combats, et ils peuvent donc vandaliser des cimetires et y tagger des croix gamms selon les moeurs culturelles ancestrales, comme  Nijmegen. C'est touchant, des vrais europens pur souche.




> Ouf il utilise le GPS et pas glonass


Merci de cette correction, je ne voulais pas rendre les choses plus confuses pour nos lecteurs. Il est vrai que le gps ne marche plus dans ces rgions suite aux brouillage des rouges, on ne sait donc pas pourquoi les canadiens leurs livrent ces obus guids gps hors de prix. Peut-tre faut-il en chercher la raison dans la gnalogie de la ministre des affaires trangre canadienne.




> Sinon personnellement je n'en sait rien.
> Je ne croyait pas trop les frappes chirurgicales de l'"Occident".
> Part contre quand je vois l'tat de certaines villes Ukrainiens, je suis sur qu'ils ne font pas des frappes chirurgicales


Mariupol est dans bien un meilleur tat que Mossul, Fallujah ou Caen aprs guerre. Et que Kiev si les russes avaient voulu prendre la ville.




> Eh ben premier vol en 2010 et 12 construit.
> Le F35 est merdique mais ils en ont construit plus de 700


Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de F-35 en Ukraine, ils passent surtout leur temps en hangars il est vrai. Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de chars belges non plus. Il y a des priorits dans le budget, mais en quoi cela change-t'il le fait que le Su-57 n'est pas encore produit ?




> On se demande ce qu'ils sont venu faire en Ukraine  
> Mais bon  premire vue la Russie pensait venir en librateur donc


Qui, les russes ? ils sont venus dnazifier et dmilitariser le pays, o effectivement ils sont accueillis comme des librateurs par les femmes leurs offrant des fleurs et bnissant les tchtchnes. Evidemment tu ne verras pas cela sur LCI o le chef du bataillon no-nazi Azov est prsent comme un "rsistant".

----------


## Escapetiger

Dans cet entretien exclusif, nous vous proposons de comprendre la situation gopolitique internationale actuellede la guerre en Ukraine aux conflits asymtriques, avec l'analyse du gostratge Grard Chaliand. Il publie rcemment Des gurillas au reflux de l'Occident (Passs Composs, 2020), et Le Savoir de la peau (L'Archipel, 2022).




Grard Chaliand, gostratgeAnalyse de la gopolitique internationale #1 


_Audio (44min 12)_ - La Grande Bibliothque - 8 juil. 2022

Grard Chaliand

88 ans  ::ave:: 


[Edit]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC95...8rEy_3Kw/about
La Grande Bibliothque - onglet A propos




> Description
> "L'art de la guerre, c'est soumettre l'ennemi sans combat" (Sun Tsu, IVe sicle av. J.-C.)
> 
> La Grande Bibliothque vous propose des interviews et entretiens exclusifs avec des gostratges, gopolitologues, militaires, hommes politiques et artistes, afin de mieux comprendre la situation politique d'hier, d'aujourd'hui et de demain. 
> 
> La Grande Bibliothque est un podcast  retrouver sur Radio Armnie, tous les samedi  9h30, et les mercredi  19h, et sur Spotify et Anchor.

----------


## Escapetiger

Une premire partie gopolique dans cet entretien sur Thinkerview  avec Alain Chouet, ancien chef du service de renseignement de scurit  la DGSE ( Direction gnrale de la Scurit extrieure) :

Merci  la YouTubeuse ci-aprs :



> Mady KERTERRE
> il y a 3 mois (modifi)
> 
> GEOPOLITIQUE
> 2:06 : Aprs une pidmie, une pandmie mondiale et une guerre, quelles sont les perspectives pour la France ?
> 6:02 : Est-ce  cause de l'usage du renseignement technique sans renseignement humain que le renseignement n'a pas pu prvoir les changements actuels ? Est-ce  cause de cette absence de prvision que le chef de la DRM a t vinc ? 
> 9:17 : Face  une Europe dsarme et  la menace nuclaire, quelle est la position de l'OTAN ?
> 13:45 : Comment fait-on du renseignement humain ?
> 17:48 : Quelle est la distinction entre la DGSE et la DGST ?
> ...





35 ans de DGSE, une pointe de diamant ? Alain Chouet [EN DIRECT] - YouTube



Le mme entretien avec d'autres sources (tlchargeables en 720/480 video et/ou audio au choix) :



Site Thinkerview :

https://www.thinkerview.com/alain-ch...te-de-diamant/
Alain Chouet, 35 ans de DGSE, une pointe de diamant ? - Thinkerview



Chane *PeerTube* :

https://videos.thinkerview.com/w/acTTadqcapdKDF4NVKjG7q
35 ans de DGSE, une pointe de diamant ? Alain Chouet 



ps
Au dbut de l'entretien, un change en langue trangre que je ne (re)connais ni ne comprend (probablement de l'arabe - mais lequel ? - du Maghreb au Moyen-orient en passant par le Machrek, il y a quelques variantes ...) et quelques termes employs :

*DRM*
Direction du Renseignement militaire

*chikaya*
chicaya  Wiktionnaire




> tymologie
> Vient de larabe شكاية qui signifie  plainte, lamentation .
> Nom commun 
> Singulier	Pluriel
> chicaya	chicayas
> \ʃi.ka.ja\
> chicaya \ʃi.ka.ja\ fminin
> 
> _Querelle_.
> On nattend pas dun chef dtat quil rduise son discours et son analyse politique  une _chicaya_ de basse-cour contre son prdcesseur.  (Julien Dray dans un discours de mai 2008)



[Edit]
Alain Chouet - Wikipedia

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je ne sais pas si c'est systmatique ou voulu (la prcision de leurs missiles est parfois excellente, parfois pas du tout). Mais ils ont cartonn pas mal de fermes la semaine dernire. Je n'en ai pas vu depuis hier, et je suis a de prs, donc peut-tre tait-ce juste une concidence. Ou pas. Ca peut tre un changement de stratgie aussi, ils en ont fait dj pas mal.
> 
> La doctrine gurassimov (qui n'est pas un doctrine en tant que tel mais correspond assez bien  ce que les russes font : gurassimov (annon bless hier, mais a semble ne pas se confirmer) a pris un miroir, s'est regard, et dcrit ce qu'il croyait tre la doctrine de l'occident) insiste fortement sur la dstabilisation de l'ennemi par tous les moyens, et a en fait partie. Je verrais bien a comme manuvre : pendant une semaine, on cartonne les fermes, puis on passe  autre chose, juste pour que le camp d'en face se sente menac de partout.
> 
> Aprs tout,  la guerre, tous les coups sont permis.


Bien vu.
Ils pratiquent aussi la diversion de l ennemi.
En ce moment ils attaquent au nord et est pour attirer l armee ukrainienne en simulant drs retraites,pour preparer un grand coup au sud.
"La guerre est ruse "(dicton arabe anteislamique)

----------


## Gunny

> Bien vu.
> Ils pratiquent aussi la diversion de l ennemi.
> En ce moment ils attaquent au nord et est pour attirer l armee ukrainienne en simulant drs retraites,pour preparer un grand coup au sud.
> "La guerre est ruse "(dicton arabe anteislamique)


Ce que l'on voit ne colle pas du tout avec des retraites stratgiques. Les Russes abandonnent leur quipement, prennent des pertes normes et les Ukrainiens avancent beaucoup trop pour ca. C'est au contraire un assaut surprise "dans les rgles" de la part de l'Ukraine. Ils ont pass des semaines  attaquer la logistique russe : bombarder les convois et les entrepts, dtruire les ponts, etc. A ce point les Russes sont dmoraliss, sous-quips et en position de faiblesse : c'tait le bon moment pour donner l'assaut.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce que l'on voit ne colle pas du tout avec des retraites stratgiques. Les Russes abandonnent leur quipement, prennent des pertes normes et les Ukrainiens avancent beaucoup trop pour ca.


C'est pour faire plus crdible  ::lol:: 

Ah nos chers complotistes qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent tre ridicule.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est pour faire plus crdible 
> 
> Ah nos chers complotistes qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent tre ridicule.


Oui c'est un classique de la propagande Russe : "non non c'est pas une droute, vous tes juste trop btes pour voir le gnie tactique de Poutine, c'est 100% calcul, vous allez voir"

----------


## pmithrandir

Nouvelles escalades.
Rfrendum d annexion des territoires. Comme les pro ukrainien sont parti se rfugier... Et que la communaut internationale ne pourra pas vrifier que a se passe bien.. le rsultat ne fait pas de doute. 

Inquitude derrire sur la potentiel franchissement de ligne rouge nuclaire. Cette ligne rouge est elle sur les frontires de la Russie, de la Russie avec la Crime ou incluera t elle les nouveaux territoires.

Et enfin... Poutine annonce une mobilisation partielle non volontaire. La conscription est lance...

Je me demande jusqu'o ira l escalade.

Avez vous vu aussi le nombre d oligarques suicids cette annee... La vie doit tre morose en Russie....

Je me demande a quel moment poutine va se faire excuter... Quelle va tre l tincelle qui va mettre le feu  la poudrire.

----------


## Gunny

Poutine est clairement dans la merde pour en arriver l. Ca ne va pas aider l'conomie, d'autant plus que les jeunes avec une ducation vont se presser aux frontires pour sortir le plus vite possible (ceux qui ne sont pas dj dehors). Militairement ca va prendre du temps, donc on ne va pas voir la contre-attaque ukrainienne ralentir, au contraire ils vont probablement essayer de reprendre autant de territoire que possible avant l'hiver. Au niveau de la propagande intrieure ca va faire mal aussi, beaucoup de Russes vont tre mcontents et il va tre de plus en plus difficile de cacher l'tendue de la situation  la population.

----------


## fredinkan

> Ca ne va pas aider l'conomie


Le march financier russe s'est pris 10% dans la figure quelques heures *avant* l'annonce.
Ceci dit c'est surtout le spculatif qui a pris cher, le march rel semble encore bien fonctionner et le rouble semble toujours tre toujours  son niveau de 2016-2017

----------


## Escapetiger

> Poutine est clairement dans la merde pour en arriver l. Ca ne va pas aider l'conomie, *d'autant plus que les jeunes avec une ducation vont se presser aux frontires pour sortir le plus vite possible (ceux qui ne sont pas dj dehors).* Militairement ca va prendre du temps, donc on ne va pas voir la contre-attaque ukrainienne ralentir, au contraire ils vont probablement essayer de reprendre autant de territoire que possible avant l'hiver. Au niveau de la propagande intrieure ca va faire mal aussi, beaucoup de Russes vont tre mcontents et il va tre de plus en plus difficile de cacher l'tendue de la situation  la population.


Je ne sais pas si il  n'y a que des jeunes et ... puisque nous sommes en Russie, une citation d'un autre Vladimir *




> Rue sur les avions, ptition... En Russie, les premires secousses aprs le discours de Poutine
> L'annonce par le prsident russe d'une mobilisation partielle pour renforcer ses troupes en Ukraine a entran ce mercredi une rue sur les sites des compagnies ariennes afin de tenter de quitter le pays (.../...)


Source : Rue sur les avions, ptition... En Russie, les premires secousses aprs le discours de Poutine - L'Express


*
Citation *Vladimir Lnine : Les faits sont ttus.*.. Ouest -France

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Inquitude derrire sur la potentiel franchissement de ligne rouge nuclaire. Cette ligne rouge est elle sur les frontires de la Russie, de la Russie avec la Crime ou incluera t elle les nouveaux territoires.


D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu aux infos, c'est pour inclure les nouveaux territoires  l'intrieur de cette ligne rouge  l'issue des pseudos rfrendums... Bluff ou pas bluff, on ne sait pas vraiment, mais c'est le message qu'il veut faire passer en disant que ce n'est pas du bluff, il pourrait utiliser des mga bombes ou mme du nuclaire tactique en Ukraine.



> Dans la doctrine russe lemploi de larme nuclaire tactique est prvu. Ce type darmes peut tre utilis contre les forces ukrainiennes pour essayer de provoquer une panique", assure auprs de BFMTV le gnral Jrme Pellistrandi
> ...
> Outre la menace atomique, ce dernier voque galement "dautres possibilits dont les mga bombes dont les Russes disposent, de plusieurs tonnes, qui permettent de raser des quartiers entiers." "Un intermdiaire qui permettrait de tester la raction des Ukrainiens et des Occidentaux", ajoute-t-il encore.


Selon le Jdd la Russie disposerait de 2000 bombes tactiques.



> Le prsident russe, Vladimir Poutine, sest dit prt mercredi  utiliser  tous les moyens  de son vaste arsenal contre lOccident, une allusion  ses capacits nuclaires.  Ce nest pas du bluff , a-t-il indiqu. Une utilisation de larme atomique pourrait notamment passer par les armes nuclaires tactiques. Il y a deux principaux types d'armes nuclaires : les stratgiques et les tactiques. Ces dernires  sont utilises dans un but tactique, pour gagner une bataille, pour dtruire une colonne de chars ou pour percer des dfenses par exemple , notait en avril dans Le Figaro , Hlose Fayet, chercheuse  l'Ifri et coordinatrice du programme Dissuasion et prolifration.
> ...
> La Russie disposerait de 2 000 ogives nuclaires tactiques. Sa puissance peut varier de 1  100 kilotonnes. Par comparaison, la bombe lance  Hiroshima tait de 15 kilotonnes.

----------


## pmithrandir

La question tant.. si une bombe nuclaire est utilise en Ukraine ... Franchissons nous une ligne rouge nous aussi.

Je pense que la Chine ne l accepterait pas... Pas plus que l Inde. Mais lancerons nous nos missiles... Je ne sais dire si nous aurions le courage.   Ou l inconscience de faire la mme chose.

----------


## Gunny

On ne peut pas vraiment savoir ce qui va se passer si une arme nuclaire est utilise. C'est terra incognita. Ni ce qu'il va se passer si Poutine en donne l'ordre. Est-ce qu'il va tre obi ? Est-ce que le missile va mme fonctionner ?
Ce qui est certain c'est que ce serait vraiment mal avis. Ce serait militairement inutile, et faire pter une bombe atomique sur le seuil de sa propre porte est franchement peu avis, encore moins sur un territoire que tu comptes ouvertement annexer. C'est aussi l'assurance de perdre les quelques allis de circonstance que la Russie possde, notamment l'Inde, qui n'a probablement pas envie que le Pakistan prenne des ides, la Chine, qui espre qu'il y aura encore un monde demain auquel vendre ses trucs, le Belarus, qui n'a probablement pas envie d'observer une arme nuclaire utilise  quelques dizaines de km de sa frontire, et la Core du Nord, pour qui le tabou nuclaire joue en sa faveur. Maintenant, la rputation de joueur d'chec de Poutine ayant quelque peu terni, difficile de prvoir...

----------


## virginieh

> Poutine est clairement dans la merde pour en arriver l. Ca ne va pas aider l'conomie, d'autant plus que les jeunes avec une ducation vont se presser aux frontires pour sortir le plus vite possible (ceux qui ne sont pas dj dehors). Militairement ca va prendre du temps, donc on ne va pas voir la contre-attaque ukrainienne ralentir, au contraire ils vont probablement essayer de reprendre autant de territoire que possible avant l'hiver. Au niveau de la propagande intrieure ca va faire mal aussi, beaucoup de Russes vont tre mcontents et il va tre de plus en plus difficile de cacher l'tendue de la situation  la population.


C'est vrai que lancer une conscription quand les troupes russes se font repousser, c'est un signe qu'il commence  tre aux abois. Elle aurait t bien plus facile  faire au dbut du conflit, juste avant l'invasion, ou quand elle a t lance.
Ses menaces d'utiliser l'arme nuclaire aussi.

Ce sont des preuves que la Russie est en train de perdre, par contre j'espre que les tats europens ne vont pas suivre Zelensky trop loin pour le chtiment de la Russie et ne pas trop les acculer justement, pour ne pas les pousser  utiliser les armes nuclaires qu'ils ont.

----------


## escartefigue

> Le march financier russe s'est pris 10% dans la figure quelques heures *avant* l'annonce.
> Ceci dit c'est surtout le spculatif qui a pris cher, le march rel semble encore bien fonctionner et le rouble semble toujours tre toujours  son niveau de 2016-2017


D'aprs ce site , le rouble est au plus bas depuis un an


Et l'analyse du mme site mentionne :

_



			
				La valeur demeure inscrite dans une spirale baissire  court terme. Aucune opportunit ne se fait jour dans ces conditions, elle ne semble pas avoir puis son potentiel baissier.
			
		

_

Cela tant dit, les experts boursiers sont de vritables girouettes, capables de changer d'avis  tout moment et de vous expliquer le contraire de ce qu'ils disaient la veille avec le mme aplomb.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...par contre j'espre que les tats europens ne vont pas suivre Zelensky trop loin pour le chtiment de la Russie et ne pas trop les acculer justement, pour ne pas les pousser  utiliser les armes nuclaires qu'ils ont.


Je pense que les europens ont pris la mesure de ce que des sanctions trop fortes sur un pays vaincu peuvent avoir comme consquences, lors de la 1re guerre mondiale. Ils avaient mis l'Allemagne  genou, et on a eu droit  la 2nde guerre mondiale 30 ans plus tard. 

Maintenant, l'utilisation d'une arme nuclaire est une ligne  ne pas franchir, pour Poutine. Si cette ligne rouge est franchie, l'OTAN aura l l'occasion de s'inviter dans le conflit, et avec le dploiement des troupes et des moyens qui a t ralis depuis le dbut du conflit dans les bases europennes de l'OTAN, la Russie pourrait s'en mordre les doigts.
Et, franchir le cap de l'utilisation des missiles nuclaires vers l'UE ou les USA, c'est encore autre chose. 

Poutine est fou, peut-tre, dangereux, videmment, mais il n'est pas seul  dcider et ne peut le faire seul. Je veux croire qu'en cas de dcision de dclarer un conflit nuclaire mondial, ses gnraux le destitueront.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que comme voqu la leon de 14 18 a t apprise.

A mon sens, si la Russie perd la guerre c est surtout la tte de poutine que l on obtiendra avec un gouvernement plus proche de nous et des rformes de fond en Russie.

Les remplaants auront vite fait de dire que c tait l action d un seul homme et que tout le monde tait forc par son pouvoir.

S ensuivrai une grande scne de pardon gnral, des propositions de reconstruction pour l Ukraine et de contrat nergtique favorable  l'europe, qui seraient autant de pige d argent facile  ne pas accepter a la lgre au risque de retomber dans une dpendance.

Mais une humiliation d un pays qui est dj en grave difficult financires .. je n y crois pas.

Si la bombe est utilisee, un dsarmement partiel ou total nuclaire serait peut tre envisag... A voir

----------


## Gunny

On est aussi dans une situation diffrente de 1918. A l'poque l'Europe entire tait en ruines (conomiquement, dmographiquement et littralement). Il n'y avait personne pour repayer,  part les USA. Ici seule l'Ukraine est dtruite, et elle se trouve juste  ct d'une des plus puissantes entits politique et conomique du monde entier. Ds que la guerre sera finie, a se poussera au portail pour aller reconstruire. Il n'y aura simplement pas besoin de demander quoi que ce soit  la Russie,  part la tte de Poutine.

----------


## Gunny

Cette histoire de dynamitage du pipeline est mystrieuse.
La Russie n'y a pas d'intrt car ils veulent pouvoir vendre leur gaz et garder la possibilit de marchander avec l'UE. De plus ils ont un robinet de leur ct, s'ils veulent arrter les livraisons de gaz ils le peuvent (et ils l'ont fait). Le Danemark est de plus furieux et va certainement renforcer sa prsence dans les environs, ce qui ne va pas arranger la Russie.
L'UE n'y a pas intrt non plus car on a aussi un robinet de notre ct que l'on peut fermer si on ne veut pas de gaz. Et je suis sr que beaucoup prfrent garder l'option de pouvoir racheter du gaz Russe si l'hiver se fait trop dur.
Les USA nous vendent dj tout le gaz possible et on en veut dj encore plus.
L'Ukraine peut en bnficier car cela va empcher l'UE d'tre tente de rouvrir le robinet de gaz. Mais d'une part je doute qu'ils aient les moyens techniques d'aller fairer pter un pipeline au fond de la mer ( laquelle ils n'ont pas accs). D'autre part leur effort de guerre repose presque entirement sur les livraisons d'armes de leurs allis. Je ne les vois pas aller fcher l'UE ni faire une opration aussi risque dans le territoire maritime d'un membre de l'OTAN. Tout ca pour un pipeline qui peut tre rpar (en combien de temps, on ne sait pas encore).
Une faction indpendante (peu importe le camp), certes, mais l encore je ne vois pas qui aurait les moyens techniques d'une telle opration.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les USA nous vendent dj tout le gaz possible et on en veut dj encore plus.


L'UE pourrait construire des centaines de mthaniers et des terminaux mthaniers (pour passer de liquide  gazeux) et multiplier ses importations de gaz US.
a polluerait, a prendrait des annes, a couterait des centaines de milliards.




> L'Ukraine peut en bnficier car cela va empcher l'UE d'tre tente de rouvrir le robinet de gaz.


a arrange l'Ukraine que les pays de l'UE achtent du gaz Russe.
Le transport de gaz entre la Russie et lEurope rapporte-t-il toujours de largent  lUkraine?



> Si ce page garantit aux Ukrainiens une source de revenus, cest sans commune mesure avec largent que rapporte  la Russie le commerce des hydrocarbures extraits de son sol. La facture gazire moyenne des Europens vis--vis de la Russie slve quotidiennement  400 millions de dollars, chiffre Thierry Bros, quand lUkraine touche seulement 1,28 milliard par an, ce qui fait environ 3,5 millions par jour. Du fait quils ne touchent en droits de page quune toute petite partie du montant des revenus gaziers, les Ukrainiens ont donc quand mme plus intrt  ce quon arrte dimporter du gaz russe, considr comme un moyen pour le Kremlin de financer linvasion lance il y a sept semaines.





> https://twitter.com/radeksikorski/st...00653724966915
> Thank you, USA.


Comment Reagan a pig la technologie sovitique



> Au dbut des annes 80, grce  des renseignements fournis par la France, Ronald Reagan a ordonn une invraisemblable opration de dstabilisation technologique de l'URSS, qui a notamment conduit  l'explosion d'un gazoduc  l't 1982. C'est ce que rvle Thomas C. Reed, ancien conseiller de Reagan, dans un livre  paratre aux Etats-Unis, At the Abyss : An Insider's History of the Cold War (d. Ballantine Books), dont le Washington Post a publi des extraits.


Si la Russie envahit l'Ukraine, il n'y aura plus de gazoduc Nord Stream 2, dit Joe Biden




> https://twitter.com/aaronjmate/statu...93478566977541
> Biden in Feb 2022: "If Russia invades...then there will be no longer a Nord Stream 2. We will bring an end to it."
> Q: "But how will you do that, exactly, since...the project is in Germany's control?"
> Biden: "I promise you, we will be able to do that."

----------


## Gunny

J'essaye de comprendre la logique du Kremlin :
- Faire sauter une cible militaire lgitime au vu du droit international : terrorisme
- Bombarder des villes  l'aveugle pour se venger : pas du terrorisme

----------


## halaster08

> J'essaye de comprendre la logique du Kremlin


Ils ont commenc par appeler leur guerre "opration spciale" , y a pas  chercher de logique chez eux

----------


## BenoitM

> J'essaye de comprendre la logique du Kremlin :
> - Faire sauter une cible militaire lgitime au vu du droit international : terrorisme
> - Bombarder des villes  l'aveugle pour se venger : pas du terrorisme


Oula si tu cherches la logique dans les propos du Kremlin et des pro-russes tu es pas sorti de l'auberge...
La Russie peut dtruire l'Ukraine mais l'Ukraine ne peut pas attaquer la Russie.
L'Ukrainien sont des nazis dirigs par un juif

----------


## el_slapper

> J'essaye de comprendre la logique du Kremlin :
> - Faire sauter une cible militaire lgitime au vu du droit international : terrorisme
> - Bombarder des villes  l'aveugle pour se venger : pas du terrorisme


La logique est trs simple : le Kremlin se comporte comme un harceleur de Lyce qui a toujours obtenu ce qu'il voulait en hurlant les pires menaces sans le moindre sens, et en frappant au hasard avec sa chaine de vlo. Avec assez de succs pour avoir accs  des missiles par milliers. Le style est toujours le mme, seule la chaine de vlo  chang.

----------


## Gunny

L'hypocrisie est une vertu pour les fascistes. Accuser les autre de quelque chose dont on est soi-mme coupable. C'est comme a qu'ils signalent qu'ils se considrent intouchables et au dessus des autres.

----------


## micka132

> L'hypocrisie est une vertu pour les fascistes. Accuser les autre de quelque chose dont on est soi-mme coupable. C'est comme a qu'ils signalent qu'ils se considrent intouchables et au dessus des autres.


Poutine fait de la propagande, c'est bien normal dans sa situation.
L'UE fait de la propagande, c'est bien normal dans sa situation.
Les USA font de la propagande, c'est bien normal dans leur situation.

Ce qui est galement normal, c'est qu'il n'y a que de l'extrieur que la population s'en rend compte...des milliers d'annes d'histoire et c'est toujours la mme chose. 
Bien sr, nous c'est pas pareil. ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'UE fait de la propagande, c'est bien normal dans sa situation.
> Les USA font de la propagande, c'est bien normal dans leur situation.


La propagande anti Russe est beaucoup trop forte.
Les gens devraient se rendre compte que c'est exagr.

Les mdias ont dit :
- l'arme Russe se bombarde elle mme  la centrale de Zaporojie
- l'arme Russe a sabot ses propres gazoducs
- l'arme Russe a fait exploser son pont en Crime
Si a se trouve ils ont mme essay le "Poutine a fait assassiner Daria Douguina".

C'est trop manichen leur truc, il y a les gentils ukrainiens qui ne font rien de mal et les mchants russes qui sont responsables de tout
Alors qu'il y a des tonnes de choses trs grave  reprocher  l'Ukraine.
Olivier Berruyer: Ukraine, un tiers du gouvernement compos de no-nazis (2014)

Franois de Rugy accus de recevoir un nonazi ukrainien  l'Assemble



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...15660138594304
> Demain de Rugy reoit solennellement le nonazi antismite ukrainien Svoboda ! Voil o mne l'atlantisme forcen.


Ce serait bien qu'il y ait un peu de neutralit, si on pouvait entendre le point de vue Russe, on pourrait mieux comprendre ce qu'il se passe.
Peut-tre que si on prsentait ce qu'a fait l'Ukraine dans le Donbass de 2014  aujourd'hui, on comprendrait mieux.

=====
Aujourd'hui l'UE est plus anti Russe que les USA :
- En pleine guerre en Ukraine, les Etats-Unis emmnent une cosmonaute russe dans l'ISS
- Un Amricain et deux Russes sont arrivs  bord de l'ISS, en pleine offensive en Ukraine
- L'Europe met fin  sa coopration spatiale avec la Russie, la mission ExoMars suspendue

Les gens comme Joe Biden et Ursula Von Der Leyen, nous poussent vers la guerre et c'est clairement pas dans notre intrt.
Il faudrait plutt arrter d'aider le rgime de Zelensky et la paix reviendrait vite.

La situation conomique de l'UE tait dj catastrophique et maintenant c'est encore pire  cause des sanctions contre la Russie.
Si a se trouve on va subir des coupures d'lectricit ou de gaz.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je voulais rpondre  Ryu.. mais en fait je vais plutt bloquer son compte... a sera plus apaisant pour mon cerveau.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je voulais rpondre  Ryu.. mais en fait je vais plutt bloquer son compte... a sera plus apaisant pour mon cerveau.


Tu as tout  fait raison. Ne jamais rpondre  Ryu. Moi, je n'ai pas bloqu son compte,  chaque fois que je lis un truc de lui, je le moinse. Mais je ne rponds jamais  ses dlires.

Pendant quelques temps, il ne postait plus, j'ai cru qu'on tait dbarrass de ce troll, ou qu'il avait enfin mis ses actes en adquation avec ses paroles et avait pris la nationalit russe pour rejoindre le gentil Poutine... Il aurait mme du s'engager dans l'arme russe, pour aller combattre du nazi en Ukraine...  ::mouarf:: 

Mais, bon il est revenu, et finalement, on a toujours ce troll avec nous... C'est un peu comme notre sparadrap du Capitaine Haddock  ::aie::

----------


## behe

> Je voulais rpondre  Ryu.. mais en fait je vais plutt bloquer son compte... a sera plus apaisant pour mon cerveau.


Allez je me dvoue mais c'est comme pisser dans un violon 
Pour le cot nazi :
"marrant" de parler de groupes neo nazis en Ukraine, alors que le groupe Wagner est russe ....



> Nonazi et admirateur du Troisime Reich, Dmitri Outkine, ancien parachutiste des forces spciales russes et ancien lieutenant-colonel du renseignement militaire, se donne comme nom de guerre  Wagner , en hommage  Richard Wagner, le compositeur prfr d'Adolf Hitler.


Pour le gazoduc :
Renseignes toi plutt sur les pnalits que la Russie aurait d payer si elle bloquait les livraisons sans relle raison (rappel : pour la Russie, il n'y a pas de guerre, dommage c'tait un bon argument pour arrter les livraisons). Ce n'est pas pour rien que la Russie insistait sur la turbine bloque au Canada. Turbine livre une semaine avant les explosions ...

Pour le pont:
Les 1ers  avoir voqu une attaque russe sont ..... les russes. Il est prfrable de faire croire  un acte intrieur que de reconnaitre qu'une arme puisse taper si loin du front dans une zone "trs protge". Je n'ai aucun lien d'un journal franais prenant cette piste au serieux mais si tu as je veux bien (allez cherche)

"Si a se trouve on va subir des coupures d'lectricit ou de gaz. "
Mon dieu, un pays se fait dtruire mais il faut que tu puisses voir tes videos de propagandes russe/philippine (je n'ai pas oubli ton admiration pour son prsident...) ou juste anti-UE et anti-USA
Puisque c'est toi qui a voqu en 1er les nazis, allons y de "bon coeur". Au moins , on sait de quel cot tu aurais t en 40.

edit: dsol Jon, j'ai gliss.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les gens comme Joe Biden et Ursula Von Der Leyen, nous poussent vers la guerre et c'est clairement pas dans notre intrt.


Merde je savais pas que c'tait des soldats US et des soldats europens qui ont envahi l'Ukraine.
Et les missiles sur Kiev c'est des missiles Ukrainiens?

----------


## Gunny

> Je voulais rpondre  Ryu.. mais en fait je vais plutt bloquer son compte... a sera plus apaisant pour mon cerveau.


Je l'ai fait depuis longtemps et je le recommande  tout le monde. Je n'ai pas que ca  faire que de lire de la propagande Russe et de l'apologie de crimes de guerre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Ce message est la suite de celui-ci. Je rponds dans cette discussion pour ne pas multiplier les hors sujets.




> Le problme de l'Ukraine date d'un manque de discussion Europenne lors de l'effondrement du bloc sovitique, on en est l car de nombreux acteurs politiques ont prfr ne pas intervenir par peur de ne pas tre rlus, que ce soit d'un ct comme de l'autre, si leurs actions pouvaient leur porter un quelconque prjudice personnel dans leur pays (je parle ici de chaque pays impliqu - mme indirectement, pas juste des pays de l'ex-bloc eux-mmes).


Ce que tu dis ressemble assez aux propos du gnral Vincent Desporte :




L'introduction peut paratre assez choquante mais il ne s'agit que d'accroches pour faire du teasing. Le contenu est beaucoup plus tay, il parle des diffrentes faon de penser entre les amricains, les russes et les europens, et de leurs diffrents intrts. Il dit galement que l'Europe n'a pas tenu compte des intrts sovitiques lors de l'effondrement du bloc de l'est, comme si la Russie tait devenue de fait une puissance de second rang que l'on pouvait ngliger. Il parle aussi de l'Otan que les politiciens amricains utilisent pour avoir une main mise sur la politique trangre europenne, ce qui explique aussi selon lui le manque de considration des europens pour les intrts russes.

Concernant l'volution de cette guerre il dit que les russes pourraient employer des armes nuclaires tactiques s'ils se voyaient acculs. C'est aussi pour cette raison que les amricains ne livrent pas de missiles trs longue porte aux Ukrainiens, car s'ils les utilisaient pour toucher en profondeur des zones intrieures russes, ceux-ci pourraient durcir la guerre en employant du nuclaire tactique en Ukraine, en rasant telle ou telle ville (une bombe de type Hiroshima est considre aujourd'hui comme une arme tactique). Aprs quoi l'Otan serait bien embarrasse pour rpliquer, car attaquer directement la Russie reviendrait de facto  dclencher une apocalypse nuclaire entre l'occident et la Russie, et il est trs peu probable que les occidentaux prennent le risque de voir raser la plupart de leurs plus grandes villes pour dfendre Kharkiv.

Mais d'un autre ct, l'emploi du nuclaire tactique mme limit  l'Ukraine laisserait des traces et ferait trs mauvais effet sur la politique trangre russe  long terme. C'est aussi ce qui permet pour l'instant d'viter une guerre totale en Ukraine ("totale" pour dire par tous les moyens militaires disponibles). L'quilibre est donc fragile.

Concernant la Chine, sa neutralit lui permet de rendre les russes plus dpendants d'eux, et ils lorgnent galement sur leurs matires premires, rserves minires considrables, etc. A part des dclarations de principe pour alimenter les media occidentaux, il ne croit pas  une volution de leur position. Pour le reste il dit que la plupart des autres pays du monde (hors occident/Otan) ne sont pas proccups par cette guerre qu'ils considrent comme une affaire europenne interne.

Ses propos sont considrs comme drangeants, notamment parce qu'il dit que Poutine n'est pas fou au sens premier du terme, tel que l'affirment de nombreux commentateurs politiques sans doute par facilit. De mon ct je le trouve plutt quilibr, dans le sens o il n'est pas pro Poutine, mais ne s'interdit pas pour autant d'analyser la situation de manire plus globale en incluant la gopolitique. 

Mais est-il possible aujourd'hui de s'carter un tant soit peu de la propagande officielle sans passer pour un dangereux complotiste ? Ce n'est pas certain car ces mmes propos tenus avant la guerre auraient t perus comme une base de discussion courante, un dbat rcurrent entre les avantages et inconvnients d'une politique d'alignement vs non-alignement. Et je prcise qu'il ne parle pas de notre positionnement actuel, mais de celui prcdent la guerre, autant d'lments de rflexion qui pourraient peut-tre servir pour l'aprs guerre si tant est que nous ayons prcdemment commis des erreurs d'apprciation, ce qui est discutable mais pas impossible.

----------


## pmithrandir

Toute la difficult est de trouver la zone d'influence acceptable ou lgitime de la Russie.

Si on s'en tient  celle de l URSS de1917... l'Europe la respecte bien.
Si en revanche on s'en tient  celle de 1988 avant la chute, nous avons grignot une grande partie de leur territoire.

Maintenant il ne faut pas oublier aussi l'opposition frontale de nos modes de pense. Dictature contre dmocratie.
Le sentiment nationaliste bien plus fort en Russie qu'en Europe.
Et le niveau global du pays qui ressemble plus au tiers monde qu'aux pays dvelopps.

Ajoutons  cela le vol des revenus du pays par une minorit et l'on obtient logiquement un besoin de bouc missaire ou de diversion. Le levier nationaliste tant bien pratique a ce titre pour dtourner le regard vers d'autres cibles.

Aprs l'Europe sait qu'elle joue contre la Russie. Je me souviens d'une confrence en 2007 ou une ancienne commissaire europenne disait. Nous avons accept la Roumanie, la Pologne etc... Alors qu'ils n'taient pas prts pour l'unique raison qu'autrement la Russie les auraient intgrs dans sa zone d'influence. Nous ne pouvons plus nous permettre d'avoir les Russes  nos portes. 
Certains semblent oublier que la Russie actuelle de Poutine, hritire de l'URSS, a finalement t en conflit avec nous la majeure partie du temps. De 1917 a 1989 nous n'tions vritablement allis que sur des courtes priodes. 
La Russie ne pouvant pas aller au Sud sans se heurter  son voisin chinois autrement plus inquitant... Elle ne peut que partir  l'ouest.

----------


## fredinkan

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce message est la suite de celui-ci. Je rponds dans cette discussion pour ne pas multiplier les hors sujets.
> 
> 
> Ce que tu dis ressemble assez aux propos du gnral Vincent Desporte(...)


Ce que je dis viens principalement d'informations lies notamment aux missions "le dessous des cartes" d'ARTE.

Avec ce genre d'missions, il est ncessaire que, lorsqu'un sujet s'tale sur plusieurs annes, l'historique de la zone soit vue. Elle donne une bonne ide des liens qui existent entre politique et gopolitique et, si on est intress, donne suffisamment d'informations (mots cls ou autre) pour aller chercher d'autres documents ou autres informations publiques. Il faut juste viter les news type "latest" ou "news en continu" et partir sur le journalisme d'investigation... Comme l'investigation prend du temps, a reste des faits passs ...

Je ne connaissais ni Vincent Desporte ni ses propos, mais j'imagine fortement qu'ils ont t repris pour construire (une partie de) ces investigations.




> Ajoutons  cela le vol des revenus du pays par une minorit


On parle toujours de la Russie ?
Parce que l a ressemble de plus en plus au monde occidental galement ...




> Certains semblent oublier que la Russie actuelle de Poutine, hritire de l'URSS, a finalement t en conflit avec nous la majeure partie du temps. De 1917 a 1989 nous n'tions vritablement allis que sur des courtes priodes.


Le problme n'est pas Russe ici, mais bolchvique / communiste (mouvements de pense, vu que dans les faits ce n'tait pas a, on est d'accord). Par le pass, la Russie avait bien plus de liens avec le reste de l'Europe, et parfois sur de longues priodes de bons contacts.

----------


## pmithrandir

La Russie des tsar, base  St Petersbourg...

Mais oui depuis 1917, c'est plus compliqu. En particulier parce que la Russie a dcid de sortir du modle classique de dveloppement li au capitalisme. Avant d'y revenir mais avec un capital possd par l'tat o ses rgisseurs.

En terme de ploutocratie, la Russie nous cras bien fort. La redistribution des richesses est plus digne d'une rpublique bannire que d'un pays europen.

Et on voit dailleur que cette manire de diriger le pays ne lui emenne pas le succs voulu.
Plus le rgime de poutine est devenu abusif, plus le PIB a baiss. Et plus les ressources de la majorit des russes s'est effondr.

----------


## micka132

> Maintenant il ne faut pas oublier aussi l'opposition frontale de nos modes de pense. Dictature contre dmocratie.
> Le sentiment nationaliste bien plus fort en Russie qu'en Europe.
> Et le niveau global du pays qui ressemble plus au tiers monde qu'aux pays dvelopps.





> En terme de ploutocratie, la Russie nous cras bien fort. La redistribution des richesses est plus digne d'une rpublique bannire que d'un pays europen.


Sur tous ces points l'Ukraine ressemble bien plus  la Russie qu' l'Europe (je dirais Europe de l'ouest).
On ne dfend pas l'Ukraine pour la dmocratie, ou une quelconque vertu que l'on veut prserver.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis d'accord Micka. Mais ces dernieres annes on a vu l'Ukraine se dporter plus  l'ouest, et des thmatiques anti corruption tre mises en avant. Sans invasion Russe je pense que dans 10 a 15 ans ils auraient atteint un niveau acceptable sur ces thmatiques.

Paradoxalement, Poutine qui voulait annexer ce pays et recouvrer sa zone d'influence a eu l'effet inverse. Il est probable que la guerre dure et que Poutine ne conserve qu'un peu de territoire a l'est. A mon avis marioupol sera ukrainienne a la fin de la guerre.

Mais cette Ukraine rduite  de forte chance d'tre pro occident massivement pour 30 a 50 ans. Y compris avec des systmes anti missile pur dfendre l'OTAN. 

L'agitation de la menace nuclaire tant une formidable justification pour renforcer les frontires a l'est.

La Russie aura donc perdu sa zone tampon plus surement et rapidement, ainsi qu'une partie de sa capacit  agiter la menace nuclaire qui sera rendue inoprante. Je ne parle mme pas de l'incapacit de son arme.

----------


## escartefigue

Je suis bien d'accord avec les deux dernires interventions de pmithrandir,  l'exception des conjectures sur les conqutes territoriales.
Bien malin qui peut prdire o se situeront les frontires et aussi pour combien de temps...

----------


## micka132

> Mais ces dernieres annes on a vu l'Ukraine se dporter plus  l'ouest, et des thmatiques anti corruption tre mises en avant.


Depuis Euromaidan exactement; Mais qui a favoris ces vnements? Je ne retrouve plus une interview de Giscard sur Europe1. En grand complotiste anti amricain il y voyait la main des Etats Unis. Il y avait galement  l'poque un leak de Nuland ( Retranscription ici https://www.nouvelobs.com/rue89/rue8...la-preuve.html).





> Sans invasion Russe je pense que dans 10 a 15 ans ils auraient atteint un niveau acceptable sur ces thmatiques.


Acceptable n'est pas le bon terme, enfin d'un point de vue europhile classique. Ca serait peut tre tout juste d'un niveau  droite d'Orban.
Mais en tout cas d'avantage Russophobe. Et effectivement c'est l'une des raisons de l'intervention de Poutine.



> Paradoxalement, Poutine qui voulait annexer ce pays et recouvrer sa zone d'influence a eu l'effet inverse. Il est probable que la guerre dure et que Poutine ne conserve qu'un peu de territoire a l'est. A mon avis Marioupol sera ukrainienne a la fin de la guerre.


Ce n'est pas paradoxale, c'est que de son point de vue il n'avait pas d'autre alternative. En ne faisant rien il arrivait au mme..

On va me faire la critique que j'essaye de ddouaner Poutine en accusant les USA.
Ce n'est pas ce que je fais; c'est de montrer que dans un grand nombre de conflit sur terre il y a les EU derrire. Pas la Norvge ou le Sngal... 
Ce n'est pas ma faute si c'est ce qu'ils font depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondial pour assoir leur domination mondiale. Ce n'est pas dire que Poutine est sympathique en attaquant l'Ukraine, c'est de remettre les choses dans leurs contextes. Je rends les Etats Unis coupable, au mme titre que la Russie de ce qui se passe en Ukraine. Et je rends par la mme occasion coupable l'UE de ne pas prendre ses distances avec les Etats Unis.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si en revanche on s'en tient  celle de 1988 avant la chute, nous avons grignot une grande partie de leur territoire.


Ctait pas une zone influence mais une zone de domination  :;): 




> Aprs l'Europe sait qu'elle joue contre la Russie. Je me souviens d'une confrence en 2007 ou une ancienne commissaire europenne disait. Nous avons accept la Roumanie, la Pologne etc... Alors qu'ils n'taient pas prts pour l'unique raison qu'autrement la Russie les auraient intgrs dans sa zone d'influence. Nous ne pouvons plus nous permettre d'avoir les Russes  nos portes.


Qu'on les aie prit trop vite srement (et surtout on a pas reformer l'UE pour tre aussi nombreux)
Part contre vu qu'ils venaient de se librer de l'URSS c'tait srement pas pour retourner vers la Russie (entk pour la Pologne)




> Sur tous ces points l'Ukraine ressemble bien plus  la Russie qu' l'Europe (je dirais Europe de l'ouest).
> On ne dfend pas l'Ukraine pour la dmocratie, ou une quelconque vertu que l'on veut prserver.


Mais a premire vue sa population en avait un peur marre et voulait se rapprocher du modle europen.




> Mais en tout cas d'avantage Russophobe. Et effectivement c'est l'une des raisons de l'intervention de Poutine.


Ps sur que ca va les rendre moins russophobe  :;): 





> Depuis Euromaidan exactement; Mais qui a favoris ces vnements? Je ne retrouve plus une interview de Giscard sur Europe1. En grand complotiste anti amricain il y voyait la main des Etats Unis. Il y avait galement  l'poque un leak de Nuland ( Retranscription ici https://www.nouvelobs.com/rue89/rue8...la-preuve.html).


Maidan c'est dj la 2eme rvolution
Il y a eu la rvolution orange avant.
Aprs oui c'est srement soutenu par l"occident. Et alors les pro russe sont aussi soutenu par la Russie.
Aprs tu peux soutenir des mouvements c'est pas ca qui va mettre en marche une socit entire.

----------


## micka132

> Aprs tu peux soutenir des mouvements c'est pas ca qui va mettre en marche une socit entire.


Non c'est sr, on se demande pourquoi tous ces gouvernements par-ci par l dpensent de folles sommes dans ces choses l.

Allez, on va arrter de taper sur les Etats Unis, mme si ce sont les champions incontests, on fait nous aussi notre part du job.

https://fr.africanews.com/2022/09/25...tes-reprises//

----------


## pmithrandir

Micka... Je ne suis pas d'accord sur l'ide que quoi qu'il fasse la Russie aurait perdu en Ukraine.

Si elle a perdu c'est aussi  cause de son modle pas o peu sduisant.

Mais il y avait encore 45 % de soutiens. Il aurait pu prendre les dmocraties au pige du vote populaire et balancer la pure pour gagner ces lections.


Pour le territoire je suis d'accord sur la difficult  prvoir l'issue du conflit. Mais si on regarde ce qui peut tre acceptable pour les 2 parties .. on voit que librer les 2 partie le plus a l'Est est d'un objzvtif public pour Moscou. Garder la Crime aussi.

Le reste c'est du bonus et de la domination.

Pour les ukrainien, la Crime est dj perdue et la population est plutt russophile. A l'est, ce serait l'occasion de clarifier les choses et de se dbarrasser de 2 zones anti Europe.

Ce faisant, je suis sur que le pourcentage de pro Europe peogresseraient beaucoup, les antis tant a l'est majoritairement.

On aura donc une Ukraine plus petite, peut tre belliqueuse longtemps et beaucoup plus ancre  l'ouest a 55 ou 60%>

----------


## Gunny

> Micka... Je ne suis pas d'accord sur l'ide que quoi qu'il fasse la Russie aurait perdu en Ukraine.
> 
> Si elle a perdu c'est aussi  cause de son modle pas o peu sduisant.
> 
> Mais il y avait encore 45 % de soutiens. Il aurait pu prendre les dmocraties au pige du vote populaire et balancer la pure pour gagner ces lections.
> 
> 
> Pour le territoire je suis d'accord sur la difficult  prvoir l'issue du conflit. Mais si on regarde ce qui peut tre acceptable pour les 2 parties .. on voit que librer les 2 partie le plus a l'Est est d'un objzvtif public pour Moscou. Garder la Crime aussi.
> 
> ...


L'Ukraine a exprim clair comme de l'eau de roche que c'est une solution inacceptable. Et comme ils sont en train de gagner, ils n'ont pas vraiment  faire de concessions. Vu comme c'est parti, c'est mme pas dit que la Russie pourra garder la Crime... De plus il serait dangereux de donner  Poutine ce qu'il veut maintenant car tout le monde sait ce qu'il va se passer : il va utiliser les prochaines annes pour reconstituer son arme et attaquer encore ds qu'il trouvera une excuse. C'est simplement ce qu'il se passe quand on donne aux dictateurs ce qu'ils veulent. Aprs tout ce ne sont pas eux qui en payent le prix directement... Au point o on en est actuellement seule une dfaite cuisante est susceptible d'arrter Poutine. On parle de ce que pourrait faire l'Ukraine, comme si la Russie tait une force de la Nature. La Russie peut arrter ce conflit du jour au lendemain s'ils le veulent.

----------


## micka132

> C'est simplement ce qu'il se passe quand on donne aux dictateurs ce qu'ils veulent. Aprs tout ce ne sont pas eux qui en payent le prix directement...


Mais que vient foutre la dictature l dedans?
La colonisation est du fait de dictature? La 1ere guerre mondial ? La guerre du vietnam? De core? De...
Faut arrter les fantasmes sur toute la misre du monde qui viendrait uniquement des dictatures. L'histoire du monde moderne le prouve.




> Au point o on en est actuellement seule une dfaite cuisante est susceptible d'arrter Poutine.


Non il y a deux choses qui peuvent l'arrter : sa mort, ou des ngociations. 
Les ngociations l'Ukraine les refuses, au prtexte que la Russie fait juste cela pour gagner du temps. Arguments imparables n'est-ce pas?
Reste sa mort. Alors soit nos dirigeants se dmerde de le faire assassiner, soit il force Zlinski  s'assoir  la table des ngociations. Mais si Zlinski ne le fait pas c'est justement parce que quelqu'un lui  promis que l'occident serait toujours derrire lui. Il n'est pas impossible qu'il se fasse lcher ds les mid terms US si ceux-ci s'avrent nfastes pour Biden.
Entre les deux, il y a l'escalade sans fin de la violence, avec par exemple ce lundi les bombardements  l'amricaine; Aujourd'hui on parle de la Bilorussie qui s'en mlerait.
Demain ca sera quoi? On est pas dans un jeu vido, les risques sont trop grands. 
C'est toujours navrant de voir ce genre de propos de pleutre qui se sont littralement chis dessus d'un virus majoritairement mortel pour des vieux de plus 83ans, mais qui font les marioles faces  des missiles nuclaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les ngociations l'Ukraine les refuses, au prtexte que la Russie fait juste cela pour gagner du temps. Arguments imparables n'est-ce pas?


Mais forts justes ! La ngociation selon Poutine, c'est : "Vous acceptez mes demandes ou on continue", je ne vois pas l'intrt de ngocier avec ce type !

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense galement que si ngiciation il y avait, elles seraient menes sur les terrains actuels, qui ne peuvent satisfaire l'Ukraine.
En sachant que autant quand poutine est bloqu avant Marioupol, il a du chemin a parcourir, autant quand il a reli la crime... il est presque en transnistrie en runissant la encore une partie de territoire annexe.

Ngocier aujourd'hui pour l'Ukraine, c'est donner du temps  poutine pour reposer son arme avant de revenir encore plus fort.
C'est prendre le risque que ses allis basculent vers les extrmes en Europe, ou vers Trump aux USA.
Dans les deux cas, l'Ukraine est morte.

----------


## micka132

> Mais forts justes ! La ngociation selon Poutine, c'est : "Vous acceptez mes demandes ou on continue", je ne vois pas l'intrt de ngocier avec ce type !


La ngociation selon n'importe qui cela reste de la ngociation, et c'est de toute faon c'est ce qui se passera pour qu'il y ait une fin.
Alors que tu ne vois pas l'intrt, OK, mais quand on aura des millions de morts tu y verras un intrt ? Le milliard?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La ngociation selon n'importe qui cela reste de la ngociation, et c'est de toute faon c'est ce qui se passera pour qu'il y ait une fin.
> Alors que tu ne vois pas l'intrt, OK, mais quand on aura des millions de morts tu y verras un intrt ? Le milliard?


Oui, il faudra se mettre autour de la table a un moment donn, c'est vident, mais est-ce que ce sera avec Poutine ou son successeur ? Et, si c'est toujours Poutine, alors il faut arriver  la table des ngociations en position de force, et ce n'est pas encore totalement le cas pour l'Ukraine.

----------


## micka132

> Oui, il faudra se mettre autour de la table a un moment donn, c'est vident, mais est-ce que ce sera avec Poutine ou son successeur ? Et, si c'est toujours Poutine, alors il faut arriver  la table des ngociations en position de force, et ce n'est pas encore totalement le cas pour l'Ukraine.


Oui c'est bien ce que je dis, s'il faut des millions de morts, voire des milliards pour obtenir cette position de force allons y.

----------


## Gunny

> Oui, il faudra se mettre autour de la table a un moment donn, c'est vident, mais est-ce que ce sera avec Poutine ou son successeur ? Et, si c'est toujours Poutine, alors il faut arriver  la table des ngociations en position de force, et ce n'est pas encore totalement le cas pour l'Ukraine.


Poutine, par terre, le nez qui saigne et avec deux dents en moins : "... alors, vous vous rendez ?"

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin, pour le moment, on en est pas la.

Les frappes d'hier ont fait du dgat, mais  peine quelques morts(hier on en comptait 11).

Depuis le dbut de la guerre, il y a eu moins de 200 000 morts de part et d'autre, principalement des militaires.

L'inquitude principale, c'est l'escalade nuclaire, mais nous n'y sommes pas et le conflit serait alors dans un autre mode, avec des cartes rebattues. Je ne suis pas sur que Poutine gagne plus de force en actionnant la bombe qu'en la laissant au placard. En effet, cette action passerait les lignes rouge de nombre de pays aujourd'hui enclin  fermer les yeux. 

La Chine en particulier, ou l'Inde pourront elles garder leur position neutre qui profite de la guerre si la Russie brise ce tabou ?

Quid de la rponse qui pourrait en dcouler ? un des allis de l'OTAN utilisera t'il sa puissance galement pour anantir une position Russe ? Une petite bombe sur la crime par exemple histiore de rgler le problme pour longtemps. OU une attaque en rgle du pont de Crime, ou simplement une exclusion des russe de l'air ukrainien...

Nous n'avons jamais eu un conflit avec des armes aussi puissante dans le monde. la question de larrt de ce conflit est donc lgitime. Mais  mon sens, plus Poutine montre les crocs, plus ces derniers seront lims en cas de dfaite. 

Aujourdhui, je pense que le monde occidental se contenterai d'un repli  l'est, d'une Crime Russe, de rfrendum sous l'gide de l'ONU pour quelques rgions sparatistes dans quelques annes et du dpart de Poutine. (qui serait rapidement suicid) On aurait alors une situation assez quilibre avec lUkraine qui rgle son problme sparatiste, la Russie qui ne perds pas la face trop et la reconstruction serait principalement l'affaire des allis. Peut tre qu'on ajouterait ladhsion  l'Otan de lUkraine pour sanctuariser ces dcisions.

Si demain Poutine utilise l'arsenal nuclaire, en cas de dfaite, c'est tout un programme de dsarmement qui serait mis en uvre accompagn d'un systme de dfense anti missile qui entourerait littralement toute la Russie. (parce que les chinois ne prendraient aps de risque, pas plus que les autres pays asiatiques)


et je ne vois pas l'OTAN ne rien faire, puisque ca serait  coup sur un revers majeur et l'assurance que cela recommencera de plus en plus proche de nous. Ca serait aussi l'occasion pour des pays de quitter l'OTAN qui ne peut plus rien protger et de se raccrocher  la Russie. Pour le coup, on aurait tous les pays riche qui dcideraient de perdre leur statut... improbable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Oui c'est bien ce que je dis, s'il faut des millions de morts, voire des milliards pour obtenir cette position de force allons y.


Bienvenue dans le monde rel. Ca fait des milliers d'annes que l'humanit raisonne comme a, tu t'attendais  quoi ?

Quant  l'utilisation des missiles nuclaires, a reste  voir : la Chine a mis une ligne rouge, si Poutine la franchit, autant dire qu'il va se retrouver avec le monde contre lui, et non pas neutre-qui-en-profite. Le souci, c'est que  la base, l'arme nuclaire, c'est dfensif (reprsailles, quoi). Si Poutine l'utilise pour attaquer, a va rebattre les cartes  ce niveau, et ceux qui pour l'instant s'en cognent de l'avoir justement parce que c'est dfensif ET qu'ils ont des allis qui l'ont, du coup, vont EUX aussi s'y mettre. Genre Taiwan (qui ont largement la techno pour s'y mettre, surtout avec l'aide des USA). Et a, la Chine, elle n'en veut pas.

----------


## micka132

> Bienvenue dans le monde rel. Ca fait des milliers d'annes que l'humanit raisonne comme a, tu t'attendais  quoi ?


A pas grand chose, ce qui me gonfle c'est que c'est toujours pareil : les cons ce sont les autres. Non les cons c'est nous et les autres.



> Quant  l'utilisation des missiles nuclaires, a reste  voir : la Chine a mis une ligne rouge


On ignore totalement la position ngocie  par la Chine et encore moins sa position relle. Mais il ne faut pas sous estimer l'importance de la volont de fin de l'hgmonie Amricaine.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> A pas grand chose, ce qui me gonfle c'est que c'est toujours pareil : les cons ce sont les autres. Non les cons c'est nous et les autres.


Bah que veux tu que je te dise... l'humain est assez con pour aller consciemment  sa perte :/




> On ignore totalement la position ngocie  par la Chine et encore moins sa position relle. Mais il ne faut pas sous estimer l'importance de la volont de fin de l'hgmonie Amricaine.


Au point de dclencher une apocalypse nuclaire qui les dtruirait au passage ? J'ai comme un doute. Il y a des moyens plus subtils pour arriver  cette fin, mme s'ils demandent plus de moyens et plus de patience. Pour les chinois, c'est envisageable. Pour Poutine, moins, mais s'il le fait, a m'tonnerait que le PCC le suive dans son dlire. Il n'y a que la Core du Nord que je vois dans les pays qui le suivraient.

La question que je me pose, c'est : si Poutine dcide de lancer le feu nuclaire, est ce que ses ordres seraient suivis, ou est ce que a provoquerait un push/une rvolution ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> La question que je me pose, c'est : si Poutine dcide de lancer le feu nuclaire, est ce que ses ordres seraient suivis, ou est ce que a provoquerait un putsch/une rvolution ?


Je me pose la mme question.

Ainsi que la puissance relle des mesures anti missiles que nous avons de notre cot. Renvoyer une autre bombe c'est bien, mais empcher la premire d'arriver c'est mieux. Surtout si elle vient de Kalingrad. (qui au passage serait immdiatement ray de la carte je pense) Autant j'imagine bien la Russie envoyer des dizaines de missiles classiques, autant je ne les voient pas en envoyer 100 nuclaire d'un coup.

----------


## Gunny

> Je me pose la mme question.
> 
> Ainsi que la puissance relle des mesures anti missiles que nous avons de notre cot. Renvoyer une autre bombe c'est bien, mais empcher la premire d'arriver c'est mieux. Surtout si elle vient de Kalingrad. (qui au passage serait immdiatement ray de la carte je pense) Autant j'imagine bien la Russie envoyer des dizaines de missiles classiques, autant je ne les voient pas en envoyer 100 nuclaire d'un coup.


Les dfenses anti-missiles ne fonctionnent, honntement, pas trs bien. Intercepter un missile est trs difficile et trs coteux. Intercepter une ogive d'un missile balistique est quasiment impossible. 
Poutine n'a pas de bouton automatique, un ordre de lancer une attaque nuclaire devra tre authentifi, valid et excut par des personnes en chair et en os. Personne ne peut savoir si ca va se rebeller  un chelon ou un autre, et pour l'instant il n'y a pas vraiment de raison de penser que ce serait le cas, surtout s'il s'agit d'une attaque ponctuelle.
On en vient aux moyens. Si Poutine dcide de mener des frappes nuclaires sur l'Ukraine, il ne va pas utiliser un missile balistique intercontinental d'un sous-marin ou d'un silo, non seulement les bombes sont trop puissantes pour une utilisation non-apocalyptique mais ce serait un excellent moyen d'affoler l'OTAN. Il va utiliser ce que l'on rfre comme des armes nuclaires tactiques, qui peuvent tre monts sur des missiles de plus courte porte, et dont la puissance est rduite. Enfin rduite... il n'y a pas vraiment de "petite" bombe atomique, on reste aux alentours d'Hiroshima. Le truc c'est que ces armes ne sont pas dployes par dfaut. Elles sont stockes dans certaines bases militaires et il faut les sortir pour les amener l o on veut (ce qui peut prendre plusieurs jours). Et c'est pas discret. Le moment o Poutine dcide de les sortir, le monde entier le saura. Pour l'instant aucun changement concret n'a t observ dans les forces nuclaires Russes, tout est dans le discours de Poutine. Et malgr sa rhtorique, le Kremlin ritre rgulirement la posture nuclaire Russe, i.e personne n'est intress par une guerre nuclaire et leurs bombes sont pour la dfense.

----------


## David_g

> A pas grand chose, ce qui me gonfle c'est que c'est toujours pareil : les cons ce sont les autres. Non les cons c'est nous et les autres.


Comment reconnaitre l'ennemi, c'est simple.
"L'ennemi est bte : il croit que c'est nous l'ennemi alors que c'est lui !"
Desproges

----------


## Gunny

Si vous vous posez la question, le discours de Macron sur la politique d'utilisation des armes nuclaires par la France n'a fait que ritrer la position qu'a la France depuis le dbut. Autrement dit, rien de neuf.

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui.
J'ai t plus tonn par la communication europenne aujourd'hui prtendant qu'en cas d'utilisation du nuclaire l'Europe balayerai l'arme russe... Sans utiliser le nuclaire.

Je ne pensais pas que nous avions cette capacit
Parle t'on de l'arme en Ukraine ou mme en Russie.
On fait quoi si poutine nous renvoie des bombes nuclaires en change ?

J'ai trouv cette communication a rebours de toute stratgie habituelles... Surtout que si ils lancent une bombe... Toute raction plus faible que celle l paratra tre un chec ou un aveu d'impuissance.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il va utiliser ce que l'on rfre comme des armes nuclaires tactiques, qui peuvent tre monts sur des missiles de plus courte porte, et dont la puissance est rduite. Enfin rduite... il n'y a pas vraiment de "petite" bombe atomique, on reste aux alentours d'Hiroshima. Le truc c'est que ces armes ne sont pas dployes par dfaut. Elles sont stockes dans certaines bases militaires et il faut les sortir pour les amener l o on veut (ce qui peut prendre plusieurs jours). Et c'est pas discret. Le moment o Poutine dcide de les sortir, le monde entier le saura. Pour l'instant aucun changement concret n'a t observ dans les forces nuclaires Russes, tout est dans le discours de Poutine. Et malgr sa rhtorique, le Kremlin ritre rgulirement la posture nuclaire Russe, i.e personne n'est intress par une guerre nuclaire et leurs bombes sont pour la dfense.


Et qu'en sais-tu si des armes nuclaires tactiques ne sont pas dj dployes dans certains sous-marins russes par exemple ? 




> J'ai t plus tonn par la communication europenne aujourd'hui prtendant qu'en cas d'utilisation du nuclaire l'Europe balayerai l'arme russe... Sans utiliser le nuclaire.
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que nous avions cette capacit.


Tu pensais bien, bien sr que non nous n'avons pas cette capacit, en tous cas pas sans les amricains. Se souvenir du gnral Pierre de Villiers qui a dmissionn suite  la diminution du budget des armes dcide par Macron, en disant que nous n'avions plus les moyens de nos ambitions, et il ne s'agissait pas d'affronter l'arme russe sur son terrain. Et c'est pareil pour le reste de l'Europe, d'autant plus que la plupart des pays comptent surtout sur le parapluie de l'Otan, c'est  dire encore sur les amricains. 

En fait nous aurions possiblement la capacit d'opposer une forte rsistance en cas d'invasion de nos pays respectifs, mais nous n'avons que des capacits trs limites de projection pour soutenir une guerre en dehors de nos frontires, en surtout pas une guerre de ce calibre.




> J'ai trouv cette communication a rebours de toute stratgie habituelles... Surtout que si ils lancent une bombe... Toute raction plus faible que celle l paratra tre un chec ou un aveu d'impuissance.


Elle n'est pas  rebours, elle est la mme depuis toujours. La France possde le nuclaire comme arme de dissuasion, pas comme une arme d'attaque et on a toujours dit que l'on y aurait recours qu'en cas d'extrme ncessit, en dernier recours, si et seulement si le pays tait attaqu.

Donc non nous n'utiliseront pas d'armes nuclaires quand bien mme les Ukrainiens se feraient bombarder avec du nuclaire tactique. Et ce n'est pas un aveu d'impuissance mais de la lucidit. Cela ne servirait  rien de dire le contraire, Poutine ne serait pas plus impressionn pour autant car quelles que soient nos menaces, il sait trs bien qu'aucun pays n'osera utiliser ces armes contre lui sans risquer  coup sr de recevoir en retour une rponse beaucoup plus destructrice.

Mais l'emploi du nuclaire tactique en Ukraine donnerait plus de justifications  l'Otan pour intervenir directement  l'intrieur de ce pays et il serait plus difficile  Poutine de justifier une rponse nuclaire envers nous d'autant plus que nous ne l'utilisons pas et que nous n'intervenons pas  l'intrieur de ses frontires. C'est cela  mon avis qu'il faut comprendre de cette dclaration. 

Sur le plan stratgique, il s'agit pour l'instant d'viter que Poutine emploie des armes nuclaires tactiques en Ukraine, donc autant lui opposer une rponse qui soit la plus embarrassante pour lui. Une menace nuclaire de notre part n'aurait eu aucune crdibilit, donc sans aucun effet, Poutine est prt pour ce jeu l, il en parle depuis le dbut.

----------


## Gunny

> Et qu'en sais-tu si des armes nuclaires tactiques ne sont pas dj dployes dans certains sous-marins russes par exemple ?


J'ai cherch un peu et oui, les sous-marins (ou au moins certains, je ne sais pas si ce sont les mmes qui ont les MBIC) peuvent transporter des armes nuclaires tactiques via les missiles Kalibr. Mais comme les armes tactiques ne sont pas dployes en permanence de part leur risque, on le saurait car on sait o elles sont entreposes et on peut observer leurs dplacements (ce qui se fait dj car les pays doivent souvent transporter les bombes d'un endroit  un autre).

A propos : Qu'est ce qui est vert, se dplace sous la mer avec plein d'abeilles autour ? Un choux marin ruche.

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui.
> J'ai t plus tonn par la communication europenne aujourd'hui prtendant qu'en cas d'utilisation du nuclaire l'Europe balayerai l'arme russe... Sans utiliser le nuclaire.
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que nous avions cette capacit
> Parle t'on de l'arme en Ukraine ou mme en Russie.


C'est une communications qui dure depuis plus d'un mois...(Faite par l'Otan)
Ce serait de dtruire la flotte de la mer noir, et ce qui est en Ukraine (et les rgions frontalire)
Vu ce qu'on a fait en Irak et en Serbie, je crois quand mme qu'on a un peu de moyen 




> On fait quoi si poutine nous renvoie des bombes nuclaires en change ?


Ben on fait la mme chose...




> J'ai trouv cette communication a rebours de toute stratgie habituelles... Surtout que si ils lancent une bombe... Toute raction plus faible que celle l paratra tre un chec ou un aveu d'impuissance.


Ben si on veut pas d'engrenage nuclaire...

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, ce qui m tonne c'est qu'en dehors de la dissuasion nuclaire ou la rgle est tablie, la communication usuelle est avare de prcision.

En effet, dire si tu fais a on fait a prsente beaucoup d'inconvnients.
- l'ennemi sait exactement ce que lui cote une action 
- tu ne peux pas changer d'avis sans perdre la face
- l'ennemi peut protger la cible dsigne... En allegeant les autres cibles potentielles.

C'est pour cela que jamais les allis ne disent qu'ils n attaqueront pas la Crime .. car autrement les Russes pourraient retirer les troupes masses la au cas o.

Bref... Sortir de l'ambigut et servir un discours belliqueux dont nous n'avons pas les moyens... a m'tonne.

----------


## Erviewthink

Je vous trouve bien trop optimiste sur la situtation pour dire que les russes n'utiliseront pas l'arme nuclaire pour mettre fin  ce conflit. 

La dmographie russe est en chute libre, ses voisins sont impitoyables de leur point de vue, la Chine  l'est mme si ils font copain copain pour le moment qu'en sera t-il quand l'arctique aura fondu en 2100 ? L'OTAN  l'ouest et plus gnralement l'occident avec sa morale  gomtrie variable n'est plus crdible de leur point de vue.

Comment grer un pays si grand avec une population en chute libre sans dissensions ? En plus avec la mobilisation partielle des jeunes russes vont mourir et accentuer ce phnomne.

Les russes disent qu'ils n'utiliseront l'arme nuclaire que si l'intgrit du pays est en danger. Le problme c'est qu'elle est en danger. Armer/aider les ukrainiens participe  augmenter ce phnomne en entretenant un conflit qui dure depuis 2014. 

Et vous parlez de ligne rouge sur l'utilisation du nuclaire mais vous oubliez la Syrie et la fameuse ligne rouge de monsieur Obama sur les armes chimiques et du guerrier Franois Hollande qui rtro-pdale en voyant que les amricains ne font rien.

Quand on voit la dclaration du chef de la politique trangre de l'Union europenne on se demande  quoi ils jouent. Surtout que c'est contradictoire avec ce que Macron a dit lors de sa dernire interview.

Ou est la crdibilit ?

Si je vois tout a, nos stratges ceux des russes et des chinois le voient aussi, quelle est la finalit de tout a ? Renverser un ordre mondial Asie/Afrique vs Occident ? Qui est en position de force ? Qui le sera dans le futur ?

La seule voie possible est la reprise des ngociations.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et vous parlez de ligne rouge sur l'utilisation du nuclaire mais vous oubliez la Syrie et la fameuse ligne rouge de monsieur Obama sur les armes chimiques et du guerrier Franois Hollande qui rtro-pdale en voyant que les amricains ne font rien.


Sauf que je parlais de la Chine. Tu sais, le pays tout  l'est, pas loin du Japon.




> La seule voie possible est la reprise des ngociations.


Pour a, il faudrait que les 2 belligrant veuillent ngocier. Or, entre les Ukrainiens bien vnres et Poutine qui refuse de reculer sur le moindre truc, comment tu veux les faire ngocier ? Il va falloir attendre qu'ils se calment et qu'ils s'essoufflent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand on voit la dclaration du chef de la politique trangre de l'Union europenne on se demande  quoi ils jouent. Surtout que c'est contradictoire avec ce que Macron a dit lors de sa dernire interview.


O avez vous vu une contradiction?
J'ai pas tout suivi du discours mais j'ai pas vu de contradiction.

----------


## micka132

> O avez vous vu une contradiction?
> J'ai pas tout suivi du discours mais j'ai pas vu de contradiction.


Il a dit  "J'AI OBTENU QU'IL N'Y AIT PAS DE DGRADATION ET D'ESCALADE"
https://www.bfmtv.com/international/...202080170.html

A moins que ce ne soit "Ce soir, j'ai demand au Prsident Loukachenko le retrait des troupes russes de son sol. La fraternit entre les peuples bilorusses et ukrainiens devrait conduire la Bilorussie  refuser d'tre le vassal et le complice de fait de la Russie dans la guerre contre l'Ukraine."
....

Bah en fait j'ai pas cout non plus. D'habitude c'est effectivement pas forcement contradictoire, c'est juste du vent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a dit  "J'AI OBTENU QU'IL N'Y AIT PAS DE DGRADATION ET D'ESCALADE"
> https://www.bfmtv.com/international/...202080170.html
> 
> A moins que ce ne soit "Ce soir, j'ai demand au Prsident Loukachenko le retrait des troupes russes de son sol. La fraternit entre les peuples bilorusses et ukrainiens devrait conduire la Bilorussie  refuser d'tre le vassal et le complice de fait de la Russie dans la guerre contre l'Ukraine."
> ....
> 
> Bah en fait j'ai pas cout non plus. D'habitude c'est effectivement pas forcement contradictoire, c'est juste du vent.


Ah d'accord vous dclarez quelque chose sans savoir de quoi vous parler  ::roll:: 
Bon qu'il fasse du vent c'est pas nouveau et j'aurai rien dit...

ps: j'adore l'article de bmf qui veut rien dire, j'ai l'impression que ca t crit par un africain. Qui ne pose aucune question sur ce que Macron aurait obtenu.

----------


## Erviewthink

> O avez vous vu une contradiction?
> J'ai pas tout suivi du discours mais j'ai pas vu de contradiction.


Ici => https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/10/12/...e-10731982.php

C'est en total contradiction avec l'nerv de Bruxelles.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ici => https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/10/12/...e-10731982.php
> 
> C'est en total contradiction avec l'nerv de Bruxelles.


Euh non l'Otan et Borel ont dit qu'en qu' d'attaque nuclaire et dtruirons les forces arme russes sans us d'arme nuclaire.
Donc je vois pas o est la contradiction.
Bon il n'a pas dit ce que ferait la France en qu'a d'attaque nuclaire (donc oui il est moins vhment). Mais il n'est pas en contradiction!

----------


## Gunny

La dcision de l'Iran de vendre des armes  la Russie me laisse perplexe. Avant la guerre, l'Iran tait un des pays les plus sanctionns du monde  cause de leur programme nuclaire. Trump a tu un accord qui satisfaisait tout le monde pour faire plaisir  ses amis qui crvent d'envie d'aller les bombarder, mais il y a eu un gros travail pour sauver le deal, qui commenait  porter ses fruits. L'Iran n'a montr qu'une envie, c'est de remonter sur la scne internationale et de pouvoir refaire du commerce tranquille avec le reste du monde. Avec les sanctions sur la Russie, ils avaient une opportunit de dingue de pouvoir nous vendre leur ptrole, surtout qu'avec les coups de putes  rptition de l'Arabie Saoudite vis--vis du monde occidental, ils avaient une carte  jouer. Et ils dcident de tout balancer par la fentre pour... vendre des missiles et des drones pas chers  la Russie ? Avec une rvolution aux fesses en mme temps ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Heureusement que l'OTAN n'a pas suivi Zelensky sur ce coup, sinon a aurait pu dmarrer une nouvelle guerre mondiale.
"IL A PERDU UNE OCCASION DE SE TAIRE": EN CONTREDISANT L'OTAN SUR L'ORIGINE DU MISSILE EN POLOGNE, ZELENSKY SE COMPLIQUE LA TCHE



> Or, "le prsident ukrainien, en accusant immdiatement les Russes, a eu tort, c'est un mauvais exemple", a-t-il ajout, *saluant au contraire l'attitude prudente de la Pologne et des tats-Unis.*
> (...)
> La dclaration immdiate du prsident ukrainien est galement critique du ct franais. Dans une interview accorde  nos confrres de FranceInfo, le gnral Michel Yakovleff, officier gnral de l'arme de terre franaise, affirme que Zelensky "a perdu une occasion de se taire."
> 
> "Il a un capital de sympathie mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il s'est prcipit. C'est gnant pour lui vis--vis de l'Otan et a ouvre un vrai boulevard  la propagande russe", estime le gnral, qui considre que Volodymyr Zelensky se "complique la vie."


On peut dmarrer une guerre en utilisant une attaque sous faux drapeaux comme prtexte.
Heureusement, d'aprs Washington et ses allis, il s'agit d'un missile ukrainien.
Le truc c'est que l'arme qui se bat pour Zelensky a rcupr des missiles russes. Donc elle peut les utiliser afin de tuer des civils dans un pays de l'Otan.

----------


## BenoitM

> Heureusement que l'OTAN n'a pas suivi Zelensky sur ce coup, sinon a aurait pu dmarrer une nouvelle guerre mondiale.
> "IL A PERDU UNE OCCASION DE SE TAIRE": EN CONTREDISANT L'OTAN SUR L'ORIGINE DU MISSILE EN POLOGNE, ZELENSKY SE COMPLIQUE LA TCHE
> 
> 
> On peut dmarrer une guerre en utilisant une attaque sous faux drapeaux comme prtexte.
> Heureusement, d'aprs Washington et ses allis, il s'agit d'un missile ukrainien.
> Le truc c'est que l'arme qui se bat pour Zelensky a rcupr des missiles russes. Donc elle peut les utiliser afin de tuer des civils dans un pays de l'Otan.


1) L'otan n'aurait pas attaqu pour un missile perdu
2) On lance pas un missile dans une campagne pour tuer des civils (c'est pas l o on a la chance de tuer le plus de civil et de faire un choc)
3) L'arme Ukrainienne prfre les lancer sur les Russes que sur des pays de l'Otan...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Que ce soit les ukrainiens ou les russes qui aient lanc ce missile, ce sont les russes qui en portent la responsabilit, car ce sont eux les agresseurs. Les ukrainiens ne font que se dfendre.

----------


## virginieh

> Que ce soit les ukrainiens ou les russes qui aient lanc ce missile, ce sont les russes qui en portent la responsabilit, car ce sont eux les agresseurs. Les ukrainiens ne font que se dfendre.


Ce n'est pas forcment la bonne solution de se mettre des oeilleres. Les russes sont responsables de la guerre, a n'empche pas que les ukrainiens doivent rester responsables de leurs actions dans cette guerre.
Zelensky cherchait  jeter de l'huile sur le feu et  pousser l'OTAN  entrer en guerre, alors qu'il a du tre le premier inform que les missiles sur la Pologne semblent tre d'origine Ukrainienne.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas forcment la bonne solution de se mettre des oeilleres. 
> Les russes sont responsables de la guerre, a n'empche pas que les ukrainiens doivent rester responsables de leurs actions dans cette guerre.
> Zelensky cherchait  jeter de l'huile sur le feu et  pousser l'OTAN  entrer en guerre, alors qu'il a du tre le premier inform que les missiles sur la Pologne semblent tre d'origine Ukrainienne.


Je pense que ce que voulait dire Jon Shannow c'est que sans missiles russes, l'Ukraine n'aurait pas besoin d'utiliser sa DCA, donc mme si c'est un missile ukrainiens c'est la consquence de la guerre actuellement mene par la Russie.
Mettre de l'huile sur le feu srement. pousser l'Otan  la guerre j'ai un doute.
Qu'il soit le premier inform pas sur:
1) Il faut que les soldats sachent que leurs missile a rat sa cible
2) Il faut que les soldats sachent que le missile a continuer son vol
3) Il faut que le missile reste  porter de leurs radars
4) Il faut que les soldats rapportent le problme  la hirarchie
5) Il faut que la hirarchie informe le prsident 

Bon part contre il s'est un peu trop emball ca c'est sur.
Il aurait pu simplement dire que la guerre que la Russie  dclench provoque aussi des morts sur les territoires de l'Otan.

Sinon une autre attaque le l'URSS sur un pays de l'Otan avec un mort :

----------


## Ryu2000

En rponse  vos histoires de "c'est la Russie qui a commence" :
Des crimes de guerre dans l'Est de l'Ukraine, selon Amnesty



> Des chercheurs dAmnesty International, prsents sur le terrain avant lentre en vigueur du cessez-le-feu vendredi, *ont recueilli des informations sur des actes qualifis de crimes de guerre, commis par des sparatistes et par des forces ukrainiennes, a annonc lONG. Elle les accuse notamment d'actes d'enlvements et de torture*. Elle estime galement que la Russie "entretient" le conflit.


Depuis 2014 le rgime ukrainien attaque les pro russes.
Et il y aussi des histoires de No Nazi :
Ralits du no-nazisme en Ukraine



> Comment lextrme-droite ukrainienne cherche  annexer le mouvement populaire anti-corruption de ces derniers mois et ce depuis le dbut. Des no-nazis, se rfrant explicitement au 3 Reich, sont dans le gouvernement ukrainien, soutenu par lU.E. et mis en place sous linfluence amricaine. O va-t-on ?
> 
> Le nom original du parti Svoboda ( Libert ) tait  Parti National Socialiste dUkraine  (PNSU, qui avait un logo proche de la croix gamme)


Ukraine: le parti Svoboda est fasciste



> Cette monte en puissance des forces dextrme droite profite de la place laisse au parti Svoboda (libert) qui a obtenu plus de deux millions de voix aux dernires lgislatives. Jusquen 2004, ce dernier sappelait Parti nationaliste dUkraine, anctre de lOrganisation des nationalistes ukrainiens (OUN, mouvement fasciste fonde en 1929 ). Aujourdhui, il est contest par des groupes nonazis encore plus radicaux, dont Pravyi Sektor (Secteur droit), qui regroupe les membres dorganisations ultranationalistes telles que Patriotes dUkraine, Trizouba, lUNA-Unso. Ce sont eux qui ont assur la scurit sur Madan et devant la Maison des syndicats, devenue le QG du mouvement, qui ont organis les barricades et ont recouru  la force contre les forces de lordre, sans aucune condamnation de lopposition, rappelle le quotidien russe Kommersant.


Ukraine : les nationalistes de Svoboda inquitent les juifs et les Russes



> Isral et la Russie dnoncent l'entre au Parlement ukrainien de cette formation d'extrme droite, habitue des dclarations antismites.


Vivement que a finisse cette histoire, parce que a nous coute cher.
L'UE donne des milliards, la France donne des centaines de millions, ces prts ne seront jamais rembourss, c'est vraiment jeter l'argent par les fentres pour faire durer une guerre qui pourrait dj tre finie.

===
La Russie demande juste  ce que les accords de Minsk soient respects.

----------


## BenoitM

> Depuis 2014 le rgime ukrainien attaque les pro russes.
> 
> La Russie demande juste  ce que les accords de Minsk soient respects.


Depuis 2014 la Russie soutient, arme, et fournis des hommes aux "indpendantistes".
L'arme russe oprait depuis le dbut du conflit dans la rgion avec homme et matriel

La Russie n'a jamais respect les accords de Minsk..

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La Russie demande juste  ce que les accords de Minsk soient respects.


Elle aurait du commencer par les respecter elle-mme.

Mais bon, a fait des mois que tu avales les couleuvres de la propagande (pourtant ridicule tellement elle est grossire) russe, donc je me demande pourquoi je te rponds, en fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas forcment la bonne solution de se mettre des oeilleres. Les russes sont responsables de la guerre, a n'empche pas que les ukrainiens doivent rester responsables de leurs actions dans cette guerre.
> Zelensky cherchait  jeter de l'huile sur le feu et  pousser l'OTAN  entrer en guerre, alors qu'il a du tre le premier inform que les missiles sur la Pologne semblent tre d'origine Ukrainienne.


Ce n'tait pas mon intention. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si l'Ukraine n'avait pas eu  se dfendre contre le lancement de centaines de missiles, en essayant de les intercepter, il n'y aurait pas eu de missiles ukrainiens s'crasant sur la Pologne. C'est en cela que la responsabilit en incombe  la Russie.
Ensuite, que Zelensky en profite, s'il tait au courant, c'est une erreur grossire, sinon, c'est juste la poursuite de la guerre mdiatique qui accompagne la guerre relle et meurtrire que la Russie livre  l'Ukraine.

Ne jamais oubli qui est l'agresseur (la Russie) et qui est l'agress (l'Ukraine). Y a que quelques gogos au cerveau grill par la propagande russe (et surement pas mal de cannabis)  pour croire le contraire. ::aie::

----------


## Erviewthink

> Ce n'tait pas mon intention. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si l'Ukraine n'avait pas eu  se dfendre contre le lancement de centaines de missiles, en essayant de les intercepter, il n'y aurait pas eu de missiles ukrainiens s'crasant sur la Pologne. C'est en cela que la responsabilit en incombe  la Russie.
> Ensuite, que Zelensky en profite, s'il tait au courant, c'est une erreur grossire, sinon, c'est juste la poursuite de la guerre mdiatique qui accompagne la guerre relle et meurtrire que la Russie livre  l'Ukraine.
> 
> Ne jamais oubli qui est l'agresseur (la Russie) et qui est l'agress (l'Ukraine). Y a que quelques gogos au cerveau grill par la propagande russe (et surement pas mal de cannabis)  pour croire le contraire.


Si l'otan arrtait de provoquer la Russie peut tre qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de guerre non plus. Si l'Ukraine avait respect les accords de Minsk peut tre qu'on en serait pas l aujourd'hui.

----------


## pmithrandir

a c'est une illusion.

Il y a plusieurs territoire que Poutine aimerait bien rcuprer.
Ukraine totale, Moldavie, pays baltes, Bilorussie, Bulgarie...

Des pays o il existe des minorits russes fortes ainsi que des liens anciens de vassalit... Remis en question les 20 dernires annes. Autant d'insukte a son prestige.

----------


## micka132

> a c'est une illusion.
> 
> Il y a plusieurs territoire que Poutine aimerait bien rcuprer.
> Ukraine totale, Moldavie, pays baltes, Bilorussie, Bulgarie...


Source?
C'est probable, mais ce genre d'affirmation ressemble  s'y mprendre  du "complotisme".
Il y a le bon et le mauvais complotiste?

----------


## BenoitM

> Si l'otan arrtait de provoquer la Russie peut tre qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de guerre non plus. Si l'Ukraine avait respect les accords de Minsk peut tre qu'on en serait pas l aujourd'hui.


Si la Russie ne menaait pas ses voisins ceux-ci ne demanderaient peut-tre pas la protection de l'Otan.
Si la Russie n'avait pas soutenu voir commenter les "indpendantistes", il n'y aurait pas eu besoin d'accord de Minsk (que la Russie n'a pas non plus respect)

----------


## escartefigue

> Source?
> C'est probable, mais ce genre d'affirmation ressemble  s'y mprendre  du "complotisme".
> Il y a le bon et le mauvais complotiste?


Lors d'un dbat de l'mission "C dans l'air" sur France 5, un diplomate franais rapportait des propos rcents de Poutine dans lesquels il disait que 
"la Bielorussie n'a pas accs  la mer, mais a peut s'arranger"
Si on regarde une carte de la rgion, on comprend facilement en quoi les pays baltes sont en danger.

----------


## micka132

> Lors d'un dbat de l'mission "C dans l'air" sur France 5, un diplomate franais rapportait des propos rcents de Poutine dans lesquels il disait que 
> "la Bielorussie n'a pas accs  la mer, mais a peut s'arranger"
> Si on regarde une carte de la rgion, on comprend facilement en quoi les pays baltes sont en danger.


Ah oui mais donc Poutine n'a pas de vu sur la Bilorussie? S'il prend la Bielorussie, de fait elle a un accs  la mer.
Comment les pays baltes peuvent-tre en danger en tant dans l'Otan ? Article 5 et ca part en cacahutes.
Par ailleurs, en sachant aujourd'hui le dmarrage de l'attaque en Ukraine, il tait peut-tre convenu un arrangement avec la Bilorussie pour qu'ils puissent utiliser le Dniepr, ce qui donne un accs  la mer.

Tout est possible, mais encore une fois, accorder du crdit  un gars qui aurait vu l'oncle de la grand mre uniquement quand a colle avec l'histoire que l'on se raconte c'est la base du "complotisme".
Parce qu'il existe galement de la littrature parlant de l'objectif principal des USA qui est d'empcher toute concurrence  leur domination. Il en existe aussi des plus prcis concernant particulirement cette zone du monde, et la volont d'empcher un rapprochement Russie Allemagne.

----------


## BenoitM

> Comment les pays baltes peuvent-tre en danger en tant dans l'Otan ? Article 5 et ca part en cacahutes.


D'aprs toi, ils ne devaient pas tre dans l'Otan car c'est une provocation de la Russie.
Donc ils ont besoin de la protection de l'Otan ou pas????



> Par ailleurs, en sachant aujourd'hui le dmarrage de l'attaque en Ukraine, il tait peut-tre convenu un arrangement avec la Bilorussie pour qu'ils puissent utiliser le Dniepr, ce qui donne un accs  la mer.


S'il peut attaquer l'Ukraine qu'est ce qui lempche d'attaquer d'autres pays? 
(ps il a dj attaqu la Georgie...)




> Parce qu'il existe galement de la littrature parlant de l'objectif principal des USA qui est d'empcher toute concurrence  leur domination. Il en existe aussi des plus prcis concernant particulirement cette zone du monde, et la volont d'empcher un rapprochement Russie Allemagne.


C'est la Russie qui a empch se rapprochement  :;):

----------


## micka132

> D'aprs toi, ils ne devaient pas tre dans l'Otan car c'est une provocation de la Russie.
> Donc ils ont besoin de la protection de l'Otan ou pas????


Ce n'est pas  moi de dire si ils doivent y tre ou ne pas y tre.
Aujourd'hui ils y sont, c'est un fait, ce qui leurs garantis une protection, ce qui est un paramtre non ngligeable  prendre  compte au lieu de fantasmer sur n'importe quoi.
En revanche,  ce qui est intressant c'est de voir pourquoi les Etats Unis accepte, ou plutt, souhaite tendre toujours plus cette alliance, alors que le fondement historique n'est plus l depuis longtemps.
Dans la vie il n'y a rien de gratuit.




> S'il peut attaquer l'Ukraine qu'est ce qui lempche d'attaquer d'autres pays? 
> (ps il a dj attaqu la Georgie...)


En thorie, rien n'empche d'attaquer qui que soit.
En pratique, ce sont les rapports de forces (militaires/conomiques/idologiques) qui auto-rgule le tout.
C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'il existe un pays plus fort que les autres qui lui se permet des interventions militaires. Nous ne sommes pas en reste non plus.
(ps, je ne pensais pas  la Russie).




> C'est la Russie qui a empch se rapprochement


En faisant quoi prcisment?

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas  moi de dire si ils doivent y tre ou ne pas y tre.
> Aujourd'hui ils y sont, c'est un fait, ce qui leurs garantis une protection, ce qui est un paramtre non ngligeable  prendre  compte au lieu de fantasmer sur n'importe quoi.
> En revanche,  ce qui est intressant c'est de voir pourquoi les Etats Unis accepte, ou plutt, souhaite tendre toujours plus cette alliance, alors que le fondement historique n'est plus l depuis longtemps.
> Dans la vie il n'y a rien de gratuit.


Pour vendre leurs armement en change d'un soi disant parapluie.  :;): 
A premire vue la menace existe encore (parle en aux Georgien et au Ukrniens...)




> En thorie, rien n'empche d'attaquer qui que soit.
> En pratique, ce sont les rapports de forces (militaires/conomiques/idologiques) qui auto-rgule le tout.


Donc finalement tu dis que l'Otan est toujours utile  ::ptdr:: 




> En faisant quoi prcisment?


Euh en attaquant un pays?  ::roll::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Source?
> C'est probable, mais ce genre d'affirmation ressemble  s'y mprendre  du "complotisme".
> Il y a le bon et le mauvais complotiste?


Poutine n'a jamais cach son admiration, pour la "grande" Russie.

----------


## BenoitM

> Poutine n'a jamais cach son admiration, pour la "grande" Russie.





> Le retour de la  Grande Russie 
> 
> Tout au long de son discours, Vladimir Poutine a une fois de plus tent de justifier son  opration spciale  par des rfrences au pass de lUkraine et de lURSS.  Des millions de personnes sidentifient comme russes, elles vivaient pendant des sicles dans le mme pays et veulent retourner dans leur vrai pays, a-t-il assur. Nous nous battons pour la Grande Russie historique , a-t-il conclu. Il a toutefois rfut vouloir  revenir  lURSS .


Cf discours de Poutine 

https://www.france24.com/fr/%C3%A9mi...2tir-un-empire
https://www.leparisien.fr/internatio...OJ4SD3MGUM.php

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En thorie, rien n'empche d'attaquer qui que soit.


Ben, si justement ! En thorie, il y a l'ONU qui est l pour empcher qu'un pays en attaque un autre. Mais, 5 pays se sont octroys le droit de faire ce qu'ils veules (droit de vto), du coup, ces 5 pays se torchent avec les droits de l'ONU, et font ce qu'ils veulent. Surtout 2 d'entre eux pour le moment. USA et Russie !

----------


## micka132

> Donc finalement tu dis que l'Otan est toujours utile


Les alliances sont rarement inutiles, je dis que dans le cas prsent la menace d'poque n'est plus la mme. 
Et surtout qu'elle est bien trop dpendante des USA, ce qui d'ailleurs s'est bien vu lors du mandat de Trump, ou subitement on se rveille sur les USA uniquement parceque le dirigeant ne plait pas. Mais ca peut arriver n'importe quand, et en bien plus loign de notre vision que ce que pouvait l'tre Trump.

Historiquement les alliances changent au grs du temps et des intrts des hommes qui les font. Aujourd'hui pas copain avec la Russie, demain meilleurs amis, avant de s'entredchirer.




> Euh en attaquant un pays?


Moi je te parle de temps gostratgique, et toi t'es focalis sur le trs court terme.

Je parle de pouvoir, je parle d'idologie et vous tes focaliss sur l'instant prsent en regardant l'tat de l'chiquier sans mme imaginer qu'il y a eu des pices bouges sciemment.





> Ben, si justement ! En thorie, il y a l'ONU qui est l pour empcher qu'un pays en attaque un autre. Mais, 5 pays se sont octroys le droit de faire ce qu'ils veules (droit de vto), du coup, ces 5 pays se torchent avec les droits de l'ONU, et font ce qu'ils veulent. Surtout 2 d'entre eux pour le moment. USA et Russie !


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...contemporaines
L'ONU n'est que symbolique pour les puissants, pour les plus faibles de toute faon il faut que le conflit n'entre pas en contradiction avec les intrts des dits puissants.

----------


## BenoitM

> Moi je te parle de temps gostratgique, et toi t'es focalis sur le trs court terme.


Euh tu devrais aller dire ca aux Ukrainiens

Le court terme ca fait quand mme 22 ans que Poutine est au pouvoir et terrorise son peuple et le monde...

----------


## micka132

> Euh tu devrais aller dire ca aux Ukrainiens
> 
> Le court terme ca fait quand mme 22 ans que Poutine est au pouvoir et terrorise son peuple et le monde...


Sans doute pour l'Ukraine, mais pour le reste de la plante l'ennemi n'est pas l ou tu le penses... https://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/le-p...1915284_48.php



> Et de manire assez surprenante, c'est la bannire toile qui recouvre nombre de parties du monde


C'est surprenant en effet pour un occidental nombriliste.
Et ce rsultat c'est le fruit du long terme amricain. Un petit listing de la nation terroriste : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/bernard-g...e-de-lhumanite

Oui, les Ukrainiens sont les dindons de la farce, mais une farce  l'Amricaine comme ils le font depuis des dcennies  travers la plante.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'aurai pu ajouter la Gorgie aussi

Nous avons donc...

Occupation de la Gorgie
Occupation / homme de paille en Bilorussie 
Prsence illgale russe en transnistrie
Prsence illgale russe en Ukraine
Soutien des milieux et militants pro russe dans les pays baltes, la Bulgarie et la Serbie

a te suffit ou pas?

----------


## Erviewthink

> J'aurai pu ajouter la Gorgie aussi
> 
> Nous avons donc...
> 
> Occupation de la Gorgie
> Occupation / homme de paille en Bilorussie 
> Prsence illgale russe en transnistrie
> Prsence illgale russe en Ukraine
> Soutien des milieux et militants pro russe dans les pays baltes, la Bulgarie et la Serbie
> ...


Les usa ont des bases militaires aux 4 coins du monde et bizarrement a te gne moins. Les usa font a pour dfendre leurs intrts pas pour sauver le monde des mchants je ne sais pas si t'es au courant.




> Euh tu devrais aller dire ca aux Ukrainiens
> 
> Le court terme ca fait quand mme 22 ans que Poutine est au pouvoir et terrorise son peuple et le monde...


Les usa peu importe qui est au pouvoir a dstabilise un pays pour ses intrts et trangement a te gne moins que quand c'est la Russie qui fait pareil.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Tu as oubli la premire guerre de Tchtchnie
Tu as oubli la deuxime guerre de Tchtchnie
Tu as oubli les faux attentats https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attent...1999_en_Russie






> Les usa ont des bases militaires aux 4 coins du monde et bizarrement a te gne moins. Les usa font a pour dfendre leurs intrts pas pour sauver le monde des mchants je ne sais pas si t'es au courant.


Euh avoir des bases aux 4 coins du monde ca me drange pas.
Ben oui ils dfendent leurs intrts comme tous les pays?

Part contre je vois pas trop le rapport entre avoir des bases militaire dans les 4 coins du monde et une invasion d'un Pays plus * lannexion* de ses territoires.




> Les usa peu importe qui est au pouvoir a dstabilise un pays pour ses intrts et trangement a te gne moins que quand c'est la Russie qui fait pareil.


Perso je suis contre leurs intervention en Amrique central et du Sud
Perso je suis contre la guerre du Vietnam
Perso je suis contre l'embargo sur Cuba
Perso je suis contre la 2eme guerre d'Irak
(LAfghanistan je suis plus mitig...)
Tout comme je suis contre la colonisation du Congo, le l'Algrie, du Maroc, et les autres 

Ici on parle de la guerre en Ukraine et je ne comprends pas l'argument mon voison a tuer sa femme donc j'ai le droit de tuer la mienne  ::weird:: 
Et si le soutient des USA  l'Ukraine n'est pas dnu dintrt ca ne justifie pas linvasion russe...

----------


## Erviewthink

> Tu as oubli la premire guerre de Tchtchnie
> Tu as oubli la deuxime guerre de Tchtchnie
> Tu as oubli les faux attentats https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attent...1999_en_Russie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euh avoir des bases aux 4 coins du monde ca me drange pas.
> Ben oui ils dfendent leurs intrts comme tous les pays?
> ...


Le rapport c'est que l'otan est vent debout contre l'intervention de la Russie en Ukraine par contre a ne les drange pas de dstabiliser le monde depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale. Bizarrement on les entend pas quand la Turquie attaque les Kurdes, c'est pareil pourtant non ? C'est un de leur membre en plus.

Forcment au intrt chez eux. On va arrter d'importer des fruits et des lgumes en reprsaille ? Cette blague.

On ne vous entend pas non plus quand on vend des armes  l'Arabie Saoudite pour qu'ils aillent taper les ymnites impunment. L tant que nos industriels (je parle des occidentaux) prennent leur chque les droits de l'homme on s'en fout. On pourrait aussi continuer avec le Qatar et d'autres.

Avoir des bases aux 4 coins du monde n'est pas innocent ils peuvent ainsi plier des pays quand ils le veulent. Pourquoi mettre les bases en Turquie prs de la Russie ? Ils ne restent pas non plus en Core pour dfendre ceux du sud, ils n'en ont rien  faire. Ils veulent juste asseoir leur domination en Asie et installer des bases pas loin de la Chine et de la Russie.

Combien de base ont les Russes dans le monde ? Combien en ont les Amricains ? Qui dstabilise des pays pour les pillier ?

A un moment il faudrait arrter d'avoir une pense manichenne, vous tes si embrigads que a ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Le rapport c'est que l'otan est vent debout contre l'intervention de la Russie en Ukraine par contre a ne les drange pas de dstabiliser le monde depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale. Bizarrement on les entend pas quand la Turquie attaque les Kurdes, c'est pareil pourtant non ? C'est un de leur membre en plus.


Il me semble pas que l'Otan soit intervenu dans beaucoup de guerre.
Ne confondez-vous pas membre de l'Otan et Otan?

Euh Je n'ai jamais soutenu Erdogan...
Et vous vous faites quoi pour soutenir les Kurdes? La Russie fait quoi pour soutenir les Kurdes?




> On ne vous entend pas non plus quand on vend des armes  l'Arabie Saoudite pour qu'ils aillent taper les ymnites impunment. L tant que nos industriels (je parle des occidentaux) prennent leur chque les droits de l'homme on s'en fout. On pourrait aussi continuer avec le Qatar et d'autres.


Et vous? 
Vous ne m'entendez pas non plus beaucoup sur: le conflit en RDC, en rythre, au Yemen , en Somalie  et encore des milliers de sujets.
Sinon https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...contemporaines




> Avoir des bases aux 4 coins du monde n'est pas innocent ils peuvent ainsi plier des pays quand ils le veulent. Pourquoi mettre les bases en Turquie prs de la Russie ? Ils ne restent pas non plus en Core pour dfendre ceux du sud, ils n'en ont rien  faire. 
> Ils veulent juste asseoir leur domination en Asie et installer des bases pas loin de la Chine et de la Russie.
> Combien de base ont les Russes dans le monde ? Combien en ont les Amricains ? Qui dstabilise des pays pour les pillier ?


Une dizaines (Abkhazie, Armnie, Azerbadjan,Bilorussie, Crime, Kirghizistan*, Moldavie(mais bon c'est plus une invasion), Syrie, Tadjikistan, Gorgie (invasion)
Il voulait faire une base aussi au Soudan.
A premire vue peu de pays sont emball d'avoir des bases russe sur leurs territoire.




> A un moment il faudrait arrter d'avoir une pense manichenne, vous tes si embrigads que a ?


Ne parlez-vous pas de votre cas?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne diminue pas l'impact des dcisions d'pargner nos allis.
Je pense que pas mal de rgimes sont clairement discutable
Turquie
Israel
Arabie Saoudite
Etc...

Mais la mthode n'est pas la mme
Les amricain ont des bases un peu partout avec l'accord des pays en place. Accord forcment a double sens... Puisque les dirigeants sont souvent pro amricain.

Dans tous les exemples que j'ai pu donner sur les 20 dernires annes... La Russie s'est impose sans accord locaux, ou avec des accord biais bass sur des referundum plus que discutable.

Par ailleurs, je prfre le monde propose par les usa que celui de la Russie. L'un domin par la diplomatie et le soutien arm, l'autre par la force brute.


Et puis pour l'Ukraine n'oublions pas que la prtendue attaque de l'OTAN tait surtout une temporisation en forme de refus polis de les intgrer. 
Parti comme c'tait on aurait eu
Adhsion a l'UE en 20 ou 30 ans... Au mieux (ex turc)
Adhsion a l'otan jamais accepte avec le soutien turc par exemple.


Ne parlons pas de l'enclave de kalingrad qui sert juste a pointer des missiles sur nos pays le plus prt possible. En matire d'ingerence c'est pas mal non plus.

LA Russie, les usa et la Chine sont 3 normes puissances. Qu'elles se cherchent des noises c'est logique. Mais il y a certains modles qui me donnent plus envie et des mthodes qui ne sont pas les mmes.

----------


## micka132

> Dans tous les exemples que j'ai pu donner sur les 20 dernires annes... La Russie s'est impose sans accord locaux, ou avec des accord biais bass sur des referundum plus que discutable.


Oui mais c'est facile aussi, quand c'est Russe c'est forcment biaiss, quand c'est USA c'est forcment bien fait.



> Par ailleurs, je prfre le monde propose par les usa que celui de la Russie. L'un domin par la diplomatie et le soutien arm, l'autre par la force brute...


Mais que rponds tu  la majorit de la plante qui ne pense pas comme toi (c'est  dire que les USA sont la pire menace de l'humanit, lien que j'ai mis plus haut)? 
Les USA ont des moyens colossaux, il est donc plus judicieux et sans doute plus efficace pour eux d'utiliser les services secrets plutot que le bazooka. Mais c'est assez illusoire de dpeindre a comme de la diplomatie et non de la force brute.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais que rponds tu  la majorit de la plante qui ne pense pas comme toi (c'est  dire que les USA sont la pire menace de l'humanit, lien que j'ai mis plus haut)?


Heu ! La "majorit" de la plante ? Un sondage sur 65 000 personnes alors que l'on compte 8 mds d'humains sur terre ? C'est un sacr raccourci, non ? Ensuite, ton article date de 2015. Je ne suis pas sr que si on refaisait le sondage aujourd'hui, on aurait le mme rsultat. Mme si je pense que les USA sont des fouteurs de merde de premire pour favoriser leur pays, je crains bien d'avantage la Russie et la Chine que les USA.

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui mais c'est facile aussi, quand c'est Russe c'est forcment biaiss, quand c'est USA c'est forcment bien fait.


Ca c'est que tu crois qu'on pense mais qu'on ne pense pas.
C'est simplement tes prjugs qui classe tout le monde en blanc ou noir...




> Mais que rponds tu  la majorit de la plante qui ne pense pas comme toi (c'est  dire que les USA sont la pire menace de l'humanit, lien que j'ai mis plus haut)? 
> Les USA ont des moyens colossaux, il est donc plus judicieux et sans doute plus efficace pour eux d'utiliser les services secrets plutot que le bazooka. Mais c'est assez illusoire de dpeindre a comme de la diplomatie et non de la force brute.


[/QUOTE]
Que j'en ai rien  battre.
Pour moi il n'y a pas un grand mchant et tous le reste est donc gentil ou l'inverse.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Je ne diminue pas l'impact des dcisions d'pargner nos allis.
> Je pense que pas mal de rgimes sont clairement discutable
> Turquie
> Israel
> Arabie Saoudite
> Etc...
> 
> Mais la mthode n'est pas la mme
> Les amricain ont des bases un peu partout avec l'accord des pays en place. Accord forcment a double sens... Puisque les dirigeants sont souvent pro amricain.
> ...


Parce que tu crois que quand les usa te demandent de mettre une base dans ton pays tu peux refuser sans consquences ?

----------


## micka132

> Heu ! La "majorit" de la plante ? Un sondage sur 65 000 personnes alors que l'on compte 8 mds d'humains sur terre ? C'est un sacr raccourci, non ? Ensuite, ton article date de 2015. Je ne suis pas sr que si on refaisait le sondage aujourd'hui, on aurait le mme rsultat.


C'est le principe des sondages, hein...la loi des grand nombres tout a tout a.
En 2015, je suis  peu prs sr qu'en bon Franais tu aurais dis que le plus grand danger c'tait l'Etat Islamique. 
Aujourd'hui le grand mchant a chang pour l'occidental, mais pour les autres en ayant pas H24  la tlvision un gouvernement qui te fait peur, les gens en ont rien  cirer. De la mme manire que tu n'en as rien  cirer du Koweit. Pas de raison donc de changer le palmars du pire.




> Mme si je pense que les USA sont des fouteurs de merde de premire pour favoriser leur pays, je crains bien d'avantage la Russie et la Chine que les USA.


Evidement, nous sommes biberonns  la culture US depuis tout petit, le soft power a sert! 
Mais moi j'aimerais ne pas avoir  choisir. Une indpendance, et non une vassalit envers l'un ou l'autre. Poutine y arrive bien avec le peu de carte qu'il a dans sa main, je vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire de mme.




> C'est simplement tes prjugs qui classe tout le monde en blanc ou noir...


C'est pas moi qui ne voit pas l'vidente main amricaine dans ce conflit, et qui ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.
C'est pas moi qui dit vas-y Poutine tu es un saint.
Non, au contraire je n'arrte pas d'crire que c'est un "jeu" d'influence, avec des coups plus ou moins bas pour faire tomber l'autre.
Je ne vois donc personne en "noir", mode hitler je veux exterminer tout le monde, alors que c'est plutot la plupart des gens de ce fil qui pense a sur Poutine, mais je vois encore moins tout en "blanc" mode "nous sommes des saints dfendant la veuve et l'orphelin".

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais moi j'aimerais ne pas avoir  choisir. Une indpendance, et non une vassalit envers l'un ou l'autre. Poutine y arrive bien avec le peu de carte qu'il a dans sa main, je vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire de mme.


Ah la France va envahir la Belgique?  ::calim2:: 




> C'est pas moi qui ne voit pas l'vidente main amricaine dans ce conflit, et qui ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.


Et la main russe tu l'a voie ou pas? 




> C'est pas moi qui dit vas-y Poutine tu es un saint.


Ah pourtant on dirait  :;): 




> Je ne vois donc personne en "noir", mode hitler je veux exterminer tout le monde, alors que c'est plutot la plupart des gens de ce fil qui pense a sur Poutine, mais je vois encore moins tout en "blanc" mode "nous sommes des saints dfendant la veuve et l'orphelin"


Ah et o as tu vu a?

----------


## micka132

> Ah la France va envahir la Belgique?


Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes? De Gaulle avait prvu d'envahir quoi au juste?




> Et la main russe tu la voies ou pas?


La main est plutt discrte, mais les tanks sont difficiles  cacher. Comme toute puissance locale, la Russie cherche  influencer ses voisins. Bien ou pas, Noir ou Blanc, c'est un fait depuis toujours. Par contre qu'est-ce que viennent foutre les Amricains si loin de chez eux?




> Ah pourtant on dirait


je te rponds 



> Ah et o as tu vu a?


J'imagine qu'en fait tu faisais de l'introspection quand tu disais



> C'est simplement tes prjugs qui classe tout le monde en blanc ou noir...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Parce que tu crois que quand les usa te demandent de mettre une base dans ton pays tu peux refuser sans consquences ?


Oui. Les usa payent mme assez cher pour pouvoir ouvrir leur bases. ( Nombre de personne minimum, financements divers d'infrastructures, etc)
Et pour les pays a veut dire aussi limiter les investissements militaires. On aime ou pas la dpendance que a implique... Mais y a pas mal de pays qui sont content.

Les seuls qui Se sont vu imposer des bases sont les pays qui ont perdu la guerre. En particulier la 2nde.




> Mais que rponds tu  la majorit de la plante qui ne pense pas comme toi (c'est  dire que les USA sont la pire menace de l'humanit, lien que j'ai mis plus haut)?


Que tu parles plus de la position des tats que des habitants.
Parce que le softpower des usa a quand mme pas trop de difficults  se mettre partout.

Pourquoi crois tu que les pays basculent vers l'OTAN
Pourquoi les rgimes russe, chinois, arabes, etc... Glisse de plus en plus vers l'autoritarisme? Que les liaisons Internet sont de plus en plus limites...

Parce que ces gens dtestent les usa ou parce que les populations qui voient s'taler le modle occidental aurait bien envie de les rejoindre...

----------


## micka132

> Parce que ces gens dtestent les usa ou parce que les populations qui voient s'taler le modle occidental aurait bien envie de les rejoindre...


Parce que nous sommes une civilisation irrsistible et indniablement la meilleur que la terre n'est jamais porte.
J'ai bon?

----------


## pmithrandir

Sans tre irrsistible... Je pense que dans la cours des civilisations actuelles .. la notre donne sacrment envie a 90% de la plante.

Donne un visa de travail aux habitants du monde entier en France et tu peux tre sur qu'on a rapidement plusieurs milliards de demande

----------


## micka132

> Sans tre irrsistible... Je pense que dans la cours des civilisations actuelles .. la notre donne sacrment envie a 90% de la plante.
> Donne un visa de travail aux habitants du monde entier en France et tu peux tre sur qu'on a rapidement plusieurs milliards de demande


C'est l'argent qui attire. Donne un visa de travail Qatari, et tu auras aussi des milliards de demande.
https://www.expat.com/fr/destination...-orient/qatar/

----------


## Erviewthink

> Sans tre irrsistible... Je pense que dans la cours des civilisations actuelles .. la notre donne sacrment envie a 90% de la plante.
> 
> Donne un visa de travail aux habitants du monde entier en France et tu peux tre sur qu'on a rapidement plusieurs milliards de demande


T'as une tude statistique pour affirmer que 90% des humains veulent vivre comme un occidental ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le principe des sondages, hein...la loi des grand nombres tout a tout a.


Oui, enfin, il faut un minimum de reprsentativit pour que ce soit recevable. L on est quand mme dans la grande supposition. 




> En 2015, je suis  peu prs sr qu'en bon Franais tu aurais dis que le plus grand danger c'tait l'Etat Islamique.


L'tat islamique n'a jamais t un "pays" au sens propre du terme. Juste une organisation terroriste. Donc, non. Je crois que, dj  l'poque, j'aurais vot pour la Russie de Poutine.




> Aujourd'hui le grand mchant a chang pour l'occidental, mais pour les autres en ayant pas H24  la tlvision un gouvernement qui te fait peur, les gens en ont rien  cirer. De la mme manire que tu n'en as rien  cirer du Koweit. Pas de raison donc de changer le palmars du pire.


Ne t'inquites pas de ma faon de voir les mdias. Quant au Koweit, je ne vois pas ce qu'il vient faire ici. 




> Evidement, nous sommes biberonns  la culture US depuis tout petit, le soft power a sert!


Oui, c'est vrai. Mais, ce n'est pas QUE a.




> Mais moi j'aimerais ne pas avoir  choisir. Une indpendance, et non une vassalit envers l'un ou l'autre. Poutine y arrive bien avec le peu de carte qu'il a dans sa main, je vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire de mme.


Cette indpendance nous l'avions, c'est Sarkozy qui nous a remis dans l'OTAN.
Ensuite, tu peux avoir une sorte de vassalit vis  vis des USA, mais si c'est du cot de la Russie, c'est plus de la soumission. Quant aux cartes de Poutine, elles ne sont pas si petites que a. Sinon, je pense que la guerre en Ukraine serait dj termine depuis longtemps et Poutine serait renvers.

----------


## Erviewthink

Le principal avantage de la Russie c'est que c'est un grand pays avec des resources, ils doivent bien se marrer au Kremlin de voir les europens se saborder.

Quand on regarde les rponses du dbut du thread il y a de quoi se marrer exemple :




> C est parti la guerre est dclare.
> 
> Gunny je ne suis pas d accord.
> Il attauqe, tu le mets  genoux directement et tu assches ses finances et celle de toute la population.
> 
> Plus de reseau swift, c est toutes les transactions internationale et une population qui paye directement le prix de la guerre. Donc qui rale


La Russie n'a jamais autant gagn d'argent avec son gaz et qui en paie le prix ? Nous  ::mouarf::  take that Putin.

-10 dans la maison, take that Putin
Mon nouveau n meurt de froid car plus d'lectricit pour chauffer son biberon, take that Putin.
Le pays se dsindustrialise  cause du prix de l'nergie, take that Putin.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le principal avantage de la Russie c'est que c'est un grand pays avec des resources, ils doivent bien se marrer au Kremlin de voir les europens se saborder.


C'est surtout ses armes nuclaire




> -10 dans la maison, take that Putin
> Mon nouveau n meurt de froid car plus d'lectricit pour chauffer son biberon, take that Putin.
> Le pays se dsindustrialise  cause du prix de l'nergie, take that Putin.


Moi je t'encourage  aller en Russie, la vie y est tellement mieux.
Part contre tu as toujours de l'lectricit pour poster ici  :;):

----------


## Erviewthink

> C'est surtout ses armes nuclaire
> 
> 
> Moi je t'encourage  aller en Russie, la vie y est tellement mieux.
> Part contre tu as toujours de l'lectricit pour poster ici


Non ce sont ses ressources, les armes nuclaires en dcoulent. 

Je n'ai pas parl de la socit russe j'ai parl du pays qui est grand avec des ressources je ne comprends pas ce que tu ne comprends pas.

C'est pas grce  Manu et sa clique qu'on a de l'lectricit en tout cas.

----------


## micka132

> C'est pas grce  Manu et sa clique qu'on a de l'lectricit en tout cas.


En effet, c'est grce  un gars qui avait une haute estime de la France. C'tait une autre poque, maintenant nous sommes somms de rentrer dans un bloc ou un autre. Un vrai choix de libert!




> Quant au Koweit, je ne vois pas ce qu'il vient faire ici.


En effet moi non plus -_-. Je pensais au Ymen. Peut-tre qu'inconsciemment j'ai voqu une autre entourloupe  l'Amricaine.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le principal avantage de la Russie c'est que c'est un grand pays avec des resources, ils doivent bien se marrer au Kremlin de voir les europens se saborder.
> 
> Quand on regarde les rponses du dbut du thread il y a de quoi se marrer exemple :
> 
> 
> 
> La Russie n'a jamais autant gagn d'argent avec son gaz et qui en paie le prix ? Nous  take that Putin.
> 
> -10 dans la maison, take that Putin
> ...


Je maintien que nous avons t nul.
En fvrier mars on aurait couper le gaz et le ptrole drastiquement on aurait eu du mal... Mais on aurait eu 6 mois pour nous adapter avant l hiver suivant.

La on a pay la guerre contre un de nos allis, on s'est ruin pour notre nergie et on a toujours pas un vrai dbut d'adaptation au manque d'nergie.

Sans l'argent du ptrole la Russie serait en grande difficult. Nous aussi mais on a je pense plus de resource qu'eux. En particulier un climat plus clment.

C'est une guerre de valeur pour Poutine.

Donc ngocier pour l'nergie etc... Sont autant de signe de faiblesse. 
Alors qu'on aurait eu nos valeurs bien dfendues je pense qu'il aurait t plus impressionn.

----------


## pmithrandir

La stratgie russe de suppression des infrastructures vitales m'interroge a plus d'un titre.

Dj le nombre de mort cet hiver va tre catastrophique. Seront ils imputs a la Russie?

Mais galement sur les problmatiques des rseaux centraliss en cas de crise. Les seuls qui ont du chauffage en ce moment sont ceux qui ont une cuve de fioul pleine ou ceux avec des panneaux solaires. Bref, ceux qui ne dpendent pas d'un rseau public centralis ais  saboter.

Si maintenant nous regardons la France, nous sommes en train, contre les enseignements de ce conflit, d'augmenter la centralisation des rseaux d'nergies.
Quelques centrales nuclaires trs puissantes
Supression du fioul pour chauffer a l lectrique
Suppression des vhicules thermiques pour l'lectrique
Suppression du gaz en faveur de l lectrique.

Sachant que les usages en terme de chauffage sont opposs a la production photovoltaque. Quand il y a du soleil on allume moins le chauffage.


Est ce que ce n'est pas un enseignement a tir de ce conflit que notre rseau doit tre capable de fonctionner de manire autonome sur des silos rduits?
Que les nergies fossiles, aise a stocker, ont des avantages que n'a pas l lectricit...

----------


## pmithrandir

Au passage...

Un extrait plus qu'explicite sur les intentions russes...

https://mobile.twitter.com/BFMTV/sta...42289107001350

----------


## Erviewthink

Oui ils seront imputs  la Russie et c'est logique. 

Impacter les infrastructures stratgiques fait partie de la guerre, a ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.

Les russes savent que nous allons aider les ukrainiens et jouent l dessus. Une guerre se joue au temps long jusqu' quand allons nous les aider ? Jusqu' quand pourrons nous les aider ? Ils sont en train de mettre nos dmocraties  l'preuve et vu le contexte je ne sais pas qui est vraiment perdant. Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que l'tat des pays europens ne s'amliore pas.

Doit-on se sacrifier pour eux ? On a assez de problmes en France pour s'octroyer le luxe de grer le problme des autres en plus. On n'est pas les gendarmes du monde.

----------


## micka132

> Au passage...
> 
> Un extrait plus qu'explicite sur les intentions russes...
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/BFMTV/sta...42289107001350


J'ai cout cette interview, j'ai surtout retenu le message qui est exactement l'inverse du tien. Nous sommes dpendants  un point extraordinaire des hydrocarbures Russes.
C'est pas forcement vrai pour la France, mais pour d'autre dans l'UE c'est juste de la folie. Un certain Trump avait pourtant mis en garde l'Allemagne sous leurs sourires goguenards.
D'ailleurs dans le mme temps c'est ce que lance Bojo https://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...magne-20221123 , il y avait des raisons factuels pour certains  ne pas rentrer dans le conflit.
L'histoire tant ce qu'elle est, maintenant faut voir le futur et les rticences du dpart vont probablement se raliser.

Qu'est-ce que toi tu as trouv d'explicite sur les intentions dans cette vido?

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que je retiens de son intervention, c'est que le soutien a l'Ukraine nous place en position d'ennemis et que leur objectif est de nous mettre  genoux en brisant notre conomie et notre dmocratie.

Ceci en nous attaquant de toute part
- les hydrocarbures
- la politique ( avec des personnes qui vont tre lu pour revenir vers la Russie)


On voit aussi que les attaques comme celles vers le parlement hier sont clairement des menaces.


Pour ma part, je pense que nous sommes en Ukraine car nous apprenons de nos erreurs. En 1939 quand Hitler a envahi la Pologne nous n'avons pas ragi. Et il nous a dgomm les un aprs les autres. 

Ici nous fixons, pour le moment avec succs, le front en Ukraine. La Russie essaye, mais elle n'avance plus depuis longtemps. 

La question que je me pose est... Jusqu' quand allons nous rester dans ce jeu du chat et de la souris. Car nous aurions les moyens d'imposer un espace arien libr en Ukraine. 

Et quand allons nous entrer en conomie de guerre avec des rationnements sur l'energie par exemple... Puisque nous savons que c'est un problme qui va vite arriv... Et qui sera encore pire  l'hiver suivant.

----------


## BenoitM

Euh il dit que Kiev est leur objectif et qu'ils sont modeste.
qu'ils ont dj t une fois jusqu' Paris et une fois jusqu' Berlin et qu'ils pourrait le refaire...

Aprs c'est pas la plus virulente de ses interventions

----------


## micka132

> Ce que je retiens de son intervention, c'est que le soutien a l'Ukraine nous place en position d'ennemis et que leur objectif est de nous mettre  genoux en brisant notre conomie et notre dmocratie.
> 
> Ceci en nous attaquant de toute part
> - les hydrocarbures
> - la politique ( avec des personnes qui vont tre lu pour revenir vers la Russie)


C'est une inversion accusatoire. C'est nous qui avons lanc les hostilits  la Russie. La Russie a attaqu l'Ukraine, nous avons attaqu la Russie. 
On peux se ddouaner en invoquant tel ou tel motif, mais alors il faut accepter de le faire pour la Russie. Il n'y a jamais de fume sans feux, et l'attaque de la Russie ne fait pas exception. 

Tu es le premier  avoir voulu cette attaque (swift) et regrette mme qu'elle ne soit pas assez violente (hydrocarbure).

Pour les politiciens, il dit simplement que si tu as des gilets jaunes puissance 10 dans la rue, il y a des chances d'avoir quelques changements de leader.





> En 1939 quand Hitler a envahi la Pologne nous n'avons pas ragi. Et il nous a dgomm les un aprs les autres. 
> 
> Ici nous fixons, pour le moment avec succs, le front en Ukraine. La Russie essaye, mais elle n'avance plus depuis longtemps.


C'est une faon de voir, mais tous les pays d' cot tant OTAN ( part la Moldavie), le front aurait tait quivalent sur n'importe quel autre pays, voire immensment plus compliqu pour les Russes parce que vrai guerre plutt que guerre proxy.




> qu'ils ont dj t une fois jusqu' Paris et une fois jusqu' Berlin et qu'ils pourrait le refaire...


Dans quel contexte? Lorsqu'ils se sont fait attaquer (Napolon, et Hitler).
Oui c'est une menace, mais encore une fois, qui a lanc les hostilit  la Russie? Oui je sais c'est la Russie qui a attaqu l'Ukraine, mais l'Ukraine n'a rien  voir avec nous. Si en 2003 Chirac avait fait le 10eme de ce que nous faisons aux USA comme cela se serait-il termin? Dj qu'en disant simplement "les gars, on vous suit pas sur ce coup" on s'est fait boycott, alors des sanctions d'une telle ampleur...

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est une inversion accusatoire. C'est nous qui avons lanc les hostilits  la Russie. La Russie a attaqu l'Ukraine, nous avons attaqu la Russie *aid l'Ukraine  se dfendre et pris des sanctions contre la Russie*.





> mais l'Ukraine n'a rien  voir avec nous


Et donc quand un inconnu se fait tabasser en rue ou une fille viol, toi tu dis bon c'est pas grave je la connais pas...

Sinon l'Ukraine voulait rentrer dans l'UE, est un partenaire commerciale, est notre voisin et donc si elle a avoir avec nous...

----------


## Erviewthink

> Ce que je retiens de son intervention, c'est que le soutien a l'Ukraine nous place en position d'ennemis et que leur objectif est de nous mettre  genoux en brisant notre conomie et notre dmocratie.
> 
> Ceci en nous attaquant de toute part
> - les hydrocarbures
> - la politique ( avec des personnes qui vont tre lu pour revenir vers la Russie)
> 
> 
> On voit aussi que les attaques comme celles vers le parlement hier sont clairement des menaces.
> 
> ...


Tu veux dclencher la guerre thermonuclaire toi ? C'est ca le but des bien pensants ?

----------


## micka132

> nous avons attaqu la Russie aid l'Ukraine  se dfendre et pris des sanctions contre la Russie.


C'est dans le contexte que mentionne pmithrandir, o il dfinit "Ceci en nous attaquant de toute part" en mentionnant les hydrocarbures. Donc oui si l'on considre les mesures de privation concernant les hydrocarbures comme des attaques, nous avons attaqu les premiers.





> Et donc quand un inconnu se fait tabasser en rue ou une fille viol, toi tu dis bon c'est pas grave je la connais pas...


On parle de nation, pas d'individu. Et oui c'est exactement ce que l'on fait en tant que nation dans la majorit des cas, on ne s'en mle pas. Ca ne fait pas de nous d'horribles personnes. Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir tu sais ...

----------


## BenoitM

> On parle de nation, pas d'individu. Et oui c'est exactement ce que l'on fait en tant que nation dans la majorit des cas, on ne s'en mle pas. Ca ne fait pas de nous d'horribles personnes. Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir tu sais ...


Pourtant on est intervenu en Yougoslavie, Kosovo, Libye, Afghanistan, Rwanda, Congo, Mali, Somalie, ....
Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu qu'on intervenait jamais  :;):

----------


## micka132

> Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu qu'on intervenait jamais





> Et oui c'est exactement ce que l'on fait en tant que nation* dans la majorit des cas,* on ne s'en mle pas.


Ca tombe bien moi non plus je ne sais pas ou tu as vu a.

En revanche, voici une petite liste de guerre rcentes.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...contemporaines
Donc oui, la majorit du temps on n'intervient pas. Et en creusant dans le dtail, lorsque l'on intervient, c'est quasiment de manire partisane.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dans le contexte que mentionne pmithrandir, o il dfinit "Ceci en nous attaquant de toute part" en mentionnant les hydrocarbures. Donc oui si l'on considre les mesures de privation concernant les hydrocarbures comme des attaques, nous avons attaqu les premiers.
> 
> 
> 
> On parle de nation, pas d'individu. Et oui c'est exactement ce que l'on fait en tant que nation dans la majorit des cas, on ne s'en mle pas. Ca ne fait pas de nous d'horribles personnes. Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir tu sais ...


Je pense que la Russie nous attaque vraiment depuis bien longtemps.
Quand tu vois le nombre de personnalits politiques qui sont en difficult pour leur lien avec la Russie, les partis qui sont aids, les fermes de troll en faveur de la Russie, etc...

Je pense qu'une trs grande partie de nos emmerdes internes sont dues aux russes.

Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas de bonne guerre... Mais je doute qu'ils n'aient jamais t des allis.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Pourtant on est intervenu en Yougoslavie, Kosovo, Libye, Afghanistan, Rwanda, Congo, Mali, Somalie, ....
> Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu qu'on intervenait jamais


Ils avaient pas l'arme nuclaire tu oublies juste ce petit dtail.

----------


## micka132

> Quand tu vois le nombre de personnalits politiques qui sont en difficult pour leur lien avec la Russie, les partis qui sont aids, les fermes de troll en faveur de la Russie, etc...


Les difficults n'en sont pas, ce sont des procs en inquisition. Si l'on traite de la mme manire, au hasard, les young leaders on ne saurait mme plus o donner de la tte.




> Je pense qu'une trs grande partie de nos emmerdes internes sont dues aux russes.


Possible,  quels problmes penses tu en particulier? A la limite je veux bien une influence sur la perception des problmes (et donc s'inventer des problmes o il y en a pas).




> Mais je doute qu'ils n'aient jamais t des allis.


Effectivement pas sur l'histoire rcente. Mais les alliances dans le temps, a vient, a va, au grs des influences rciproques.
Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression que ton passage en Roumanie t'as marqu. L bas, il y a ce que l'on peut appeler un racisme anti russe assez puissant. Il y a tout un tas de raison  a, mais la principale c'est que d'tre voisin d'un ogre ne doit pas tre simple. En France, historiquement, on est dans le mme rle que la Russie, alors on a pas vraiment connu de domination au point d'har un autre peuple comme a.

----------


## pmithrandir

On trouve pas mal de personnalits qui sont quand mme bien mouille.

Fillon
Ciotti
Mariani

Reclent on peut voir aussi Sgolne Royal qui use de son influence pour rclamer la paix immdiate.

Les 2 partis extrmes cit RN et LFI ont eux aussi soit des liens privilgis, soit une fascination pour ce type de rgime dans leur dmarche anti amricaine.


Ce que j'observe surtout c'est que globalement les combats des dernires annes ont bien chang par rapport aux combats classiques franais.

Normalement on met les gens dans la rue pour 4 sujets
Les retraites
Les contrats de travail ( CPE)
Les salaires des fonctionnaires 
Les valeurs catholique ( enseignement priv et mariage pour tous)


Sur les dernires annes le combat a nettement chang

Gilets jaunes
Bonnet rouge

Des revendications floues, une espce de ras le bol mdiatis, sans leader, avec un cho important... Souvent bas sur des Fake news ou avec une comprhension parcellaire de la mesure combattue ( les portiques eco taxe)

Aux usa c'est toute l'aile droite trumpiste qui a russi  conqurir le pouvoir contre toute attente... Et avec des liens avec la Russie... Mais o le procureur n'a pas pu les prouver sans quivoque.



Et non ce n'est pas mon passage en Roumanie qui me donne cette impression mme si cela y a peut tre contribu. Mais plutt mon aversion pour les rgimes totalitaires. Pour moi la guerre est permanente sur les valeurs et nous devrions mettre ces dernires un peu plus en avant que notre confort immdiat. Pour cela il faudrait aussi duquer la population a croire en ces valeurs.

Qu'est ce qui est plus important
Avoir une perceuse a 30 euros produite en chine en finanant le rgime
Produire chez nous une perceuse a 80 euros en resorbant notre chmage.
Importer du gaz pour maintenir des industries qui consomme beaucoup
Choisir les industries qui nous correspondent pour mettre en oeuvre la sobrit attendue mais galement pour limiter notre dpendance a des fournisseurs qui sont tous nos ennemis.


Cet t, valait il lieux allumer la clim ou faire des stock d nergie pour mieux tenir l'hiver.


Bref, je pense que l'on marche sur la tte et que si certains problmes sont lgitimes, d'autres sont le fruit d'annees de biberonnage de la socit.

----------


## David_g

> Ils avaient pas l'arme nuclaire tu oublies juste ce petit dtail.


L'Ukraine aussi en avait jusqu' ce qu'elle les rendent contre la promesse de plusieurs pays (dont la Russie) d'assurer son intgrit territorial dans le primtre existant.
Cela a t reconfirm en 2009 par deux pays (usa et fdration de russie) : _
 " cet gard, les tats-Unis d'Amrique et la fdration de Russie confirment que les assurances consignes dans les mmorandums de Budapest resteront en vigueur aprs le 4 dcembre 2009."_  (prsident du gouvernement Vladirmir poutine  ce moment l).

----------


## micka132

> On trouve pas mal de personnalits qui sont quand mme bien mouille.
> 
> Fillon
> Ciotti
> Mariani
> 
> Reclent on peut voir aussi Sgolne Royal qui use de son influence pour rclamer la paix immdiate.


Tu ne te bases sur rien d'autre qu'un ressentis, s'ils ne sont pas "contre" c'est qu'ils sont forcement influenc d'une manire ou d'une autre. 




> Ce que j'observe surtout c'est que globalement les combats des dernires annes ont bien chang par rapport aux combats classiques franais.
> ..... 
> Des revendications floues, une espce de ras le bol mdiatis, sans leader, avec un cho important... Souvent bas sur des Fake news ou avec une comprhension parcellaire de la mesure combattue ( les portiques eco taxe)


C'est parce que tu n'es pas concern par le dclassement de la mondialisation. En ralit, oui tu l'es galement mais a ne se voit pas parce que l'on est toujours confort par rapport  cette classe moyenne basse qui se voit chaque anne de plus en plus pauvre. Mais a ce n'est pas de la faute de la Russie si l'on se dclasse, c'est le rsultat de nos politiques.




> Aux usa c'est toute l'aile droite trumpiste qui a russi  conqurir le pouvoir contre toute attente... Et avec des liens avec la Russie... Mais o le procureur n'a pas pu les prouver sans quivoque.


Tu te trumpes, il y a eu au moins une preuve : beaucoup d'infos sont venus d'un pote des Clinton (qui comme par hasard, madame tait candidate, et ouvertement anti russie).
C'est la dfinition mme de fake news que reprsente cette affaire, mais comme ca vient de la sphre mdiatique officielle, il reste toujours un peu de "ouai mais c'est quand mme un peu a".



> Calomniez, calomniez, il en restera toujours quelque chose






> Qu'est ce qui est plus important
> Avoir une perceuse a 30 euros produite en chine en finanant le rgime
> Produire chez nous une perceuse a 80 euros en resorbant notre chmage.
> Importer du gaz pour maintenir des industries qui consomme beaucoup
> Choisir les industries qui nous correspondent pour mettre en oeuvre la sobrit attendue mais galement pour limiter notre dpendance a des fournisseurs qui sont tous nos ennemis.


La mondialisation qui nous  men dans cette situation c'est typiquement un discours des dominants depuis ces 40/50 ans dernires annes. Et pour trouver des discours n'allant pas dans ce sens, c'tait soit trs  gauche, soit trs  droite qu'il fallait couter.

----------


## Gunny

> L'Ukraine aussi en avait jusqu' ce qu'elle les rendent contre la promesse de plusieurs pays (dont la Russie) d'assurer son intgrit territorial dans le primtre existant.
> Cela a t reconfirm en 2009 par deux pays (usa et fdration de russie) : _
>  " cet gard, les tats-Unis d'Amrique et la fdration de Russie confirment que les assurances consignes dans les mmorandums de Budapest resteront en vigueur aprs le 4 dcembre 2009."_  (prsident du gouvernement Vladirmir poutine  ce moment l).


L'Ukraine n'a jamais vraiment "eu" ces armes. Elle s'est retrouve en possession d'armes nuclaires appartenant  la Russie et que seule la Russie pouvait pouvait utiliser ( la fois au niveau technique et scurit). Elle n'a jamais t en capacit de les utiliser et c'tait beaucoup plus un fardeau qu'autre chose. Mais ceci dit oui, ce trait a t horriblement pitin depuis 2014.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il n y a bien sr aucune preuve pour le monde politique.

Mais quand tu vois ces messieurs qui enchanent les voyages pays par la Russie ou des entreprises d'tat. Qui vont pantoufler a des conseils d'administration... Tu te dis que rien n'est gratuit et que c'est soit leur influence pour faire du lobby qui est achet, soit leur allegence passe.

De la mme manire quand royal enchane les dclarations pour demander une trve alors que la Russie ne demande que a pour refaire ses troupes avant d'attaquer de nouveau.... Et qu'ils l'ont dclar publiquement. Je me demande ce qu'elle cherche.



Pour la mondialisation c'est une possibilit. Mais j'observe dans pas mal de pays les mme effets, avec a chaque fois des dclencheur diffrents.
Et si c'tait vraiment un problme de mondialisation malheureuse, nous devrions avoir la gauche au firmament. Lfi devrait avoir pris le pays rapidement.
Mais non c'est une monte du complotisme, des ides saugrenues et de la dfiance envers la science, l'ducation troite forme de critique constructive. Mme la vrit ne semble plus intresser certaines personnes.

Or ces objectifs sont clairement ceux d'un futur matre. Les idiots restent manipulable et on peut leur raconter ce que l'on veut.
On peut revisiter l'histoire par exemple pour donner a un pays un rle qu'il n'a pas jou, ou pas dans ces proportions... Ou oublier de mentionner certaines choses.


Par exemple le discours anti amricain sur les guerres m'amuse. Parce que en face des amricains il y avait bien souvent la Russie.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La stratgie russe de suppression des infrastructures vitales m'interroge a plus d'un titre.


C'est systmatiquement le cas lors de guerres longues.




> Si maintenant nous regardons la France, nous sommes en train, contre les enseignements de ce conflit, d'augmenter la centralisation des rseaux d'nergies.
> Quelques centrales nuclaires trs puissantes
> Supression du fioul pour chauffer a l lectrique
> Suppression des vhicules thermiques pour l'lectrique
> Suppression du gaz en faveur de l lectrique.
> 
> Sachant que les usages en terme de chauffage sont opposs a la production photovoltaque. Quand il y a du soleil on allume moins le chauffage.
> 
> 
> ...


Bah oui, autant pour tre nergtiquement indpendants que pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique et avoir de l'air plus pur, nous devons tout basculer vers l'lectricit. Et il y a une solution pour stocker l'lectricit c'est l'hydrogne. 

Pour l'instant nos investissements dans ce domaine sont trs limits alors qu'ils devraient tre une priorit. Mais voil en France on prfre tout miser sur le nuclaire, sauf qu'il nous faudra une quinzaine d'annes pour construire de nouveaux EPR, que cela ne rsout pas notre indpendance dans l'absolu, produit des dchets, des risques d'explosions catastrophiques, que le nouveau nuclaire cote plus cher que le photovoltaque ou l'olien et que c'est une technologie que nous aurons probablement du mal  exporter car la plupart des pays intresss aujourd'hui par le nuclaire souhaiteraient de petites units plutt que des trs grosses, ce que nous ne savons pas faire.

Enfin bon, rien  voir avec notre sujet, ce ne sont pas les russes qui dfinissent notre politique nergtique, mais quand tu dis que nous devrions en tirer des enseignements, si dans l'absolu c'est assez simple, en ralit nous sommes dpendants des groupements d'intrts/industriels dont la priorit n'est pas d'assurer notre avenir mais de faire un maximum de bnfices. Tant que le politique qui seul permet d'initier des projets  long terme, ne rcuprera pas le pouvoir par rapport aux intrts financiers et leur pseudo systme d'autorgulation par l'offre et la demande qui fait qu'aujourd'hui nous ne matrisons plus rien, notre avenir ne fera que se dgrader.

----------


## pmithrandir

Nous sommes d'accord. C'est bien une question de volont politique.

C'est l'absence de volont qui m'interroge, surtout lorsque nous avons un exemple immdiat devant les yeux.

Pour faire simple si le conflit dgnre et que la Russie veut nous immobiliser, il lui suffit de toucher 4 ou 5 centrales pour nous mettre en difficult. Si ils en touche 20 on est  l'arrt et on agite le drapeau blanc.

----------


## Erviewthink

> C'est systmatiquement le cas lors de guerres longues.
> 
> 
> Bah oui, autant pour tre nergtiquement indpendants que pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique et avoir de l'air plus pur nous devons tout basculer vers l'lectricit. Et il y a une solution pour stocker l'lectricit c'est l'hydrogne. 
> 
> Pour l'instant nos investissements dans ce domaine sont trs limits alors qu'il devraient tre une priorit. Mais voil en France on prfre tout miser sur le nuclaire, sauf qu'il nous faudra une quinzaine d'annes pour construire de nouveaux EPR, que cela ne rsout pas notre indpendance dans l'absolu, produit des dchets, que le nouveau nuclaire cote plus cher que le photovoltaque ou l'olien et que c'est une technologie que nous aurons probablement du mal  exporter car la plupart des pays intresss aujourd'hui par le nuclaire souhaiteraient de petites units plutt que des trs grosses, ce que nous ne savons pas faire.
> 
> Enfin bon, rien  voir avec notre sujet, ce ne sont pas les russes qui dfinissent notre politique nergtique, mais quand tu dis que nous devrions en tirer des enseignements, si dans l'absolu c'est assez simple, en ralit nous somme dpendants des groupements d'intrts/industriels dont la priorit n'est pas d'assurer notre avenir mais de faire un maximum de bnfices. Tant que le politique qui seul permet d'initier des projets  long terme ne rcuprera pas le pouvoir par rapport aux intrts financiers et leur pseudo systme d'autorgulation par l'offre et la demande qui fait qu'aujourd'hui nous ne matrisons plus rien, notre avenir ne fera que se dgrader.



Si l'hydrogne tait le remde miracle pour stocker l'lectricit on l'utiliserait dj  grande chelle. Le brandir en totem contre le nuclaire est, je suis dsol de le dire, une btise sans nom. Si on ne l'utilise pas c'est qu'il a des raisons :

https://www.ifpenergiesnouvelles.fr/...e%20utilisable.

Il n'y a pas d'alternative au ptrole pour converser notre niveau de vie, mettez-vous bien a en tte. Continuer  opposer le nuclaire  d'autres moyens de production d'nergie c'est ne pas tre une personne rationnelle et alerte sur les problmes en cours et  venir sur le sujet de la transition nergtique.

----------


## micka132

> De la mme manire quand royal enchane les dclarations pour demander une trve alors que la Russie ne demande que a pour refaire ses troupes avant d'attaquer de nouveau.... Et qu'ils l'ont dclar publiquement. Je me demande ce qu'elle cherche.


Ca me fait quand mme vachement penser  du Orwell, la guerre c'est la paix.

Tu raisonnes comme ci cette trve ne pourrait-tre bnfique que pour la Russie en terme militaire.
Voici un site complotiste qui t'annonce que du cot Otan c'est pas simple non plus.
https://www.lemonde.fr/international...p%5D-%5Bios%5D





> Pour la mondialisation c'est une possibilit. Mais j'observe dans pas mal de pays les mme effets, avec a chaque fois des dclencheur diffrents.
> Et si c'tait vraiment un problme de mondialisation malheureuse, nous devrions avoir la gauche au firmament. Lfi devrait avoir pris le pays rapidement.


Si tu regardes dans le dtail, ce sont les "extrmes" qui montent, en raction  la classe dirigeante "centriste" qui nous a foutu dans cette situation. L'important c'est de vouloir un changement, la solution importe finalement assez peu, parce qu'en ralit les problmes sont multiples, mais le malaise est commun. 
Toi tu interprtes a comme une main Russe. Pourquoi pas, mais  dans ce cas moi je dis chapeaux Vlad, avec le peu de moyen financier dont il dispose il arrive  faire pareil que les USA avec un budget probablement 100  1000 fois moins important.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca me fait quand mme vachement penser  du Orwell, la guerre c'est la paix.
> 
> Tu raisonnes comme ci cette trve ne pourrait-tre bnfique que pour la Russie en terme militaire.
> Voici un site complotiste qui t'annonce que du cot Otan c'est pas simple non plus.
> https://www.lemonde.fr/international...p%5D-%5Bios%5D


En fait, je pense que la russie a trout interet a la treve, l'ukraine aucun.

Si il y a une treve, les russes peuvent
Reconstituer leur stock d'armes
Fixer leurs positions(transhes, minage, blockaus, etc...)
Faire tourner leurs hommes
Grer leurs problmes politiques internes, et externes(avec les pays du blocs russes) en dlaissant l'ukraine
Repartir en Afrique pour scuriser les relations qu'ils mettaient en place la bas.
Profiter de la lassitude grandissante des pays de l'OTAN, qui ne voyant plus de bombes tomber peuvent recommencer  penser  leurs petits problmes.

L'ulkraine peut
Esperer avoir un peu d'electricit et d'eau pendant l'hiver, mme si c'est dj trop tard pour cela. Y aura rien de fonctionnel avant mars et la population va crever d'ici la.
reconstituer le stock d'arme

Le dnominateur commun, c'est le stock d'arme, qui aujourd'hui est en difficult. Quand il n'y aura plus de missiles, on fonctionnera en flux tendus, et la ca sera une bonne raison de faire la paix. (quand y a plus de munitions...)

Tous les autres points sont tous pour l'avantage des russes.

----------


## Erviewthink

> En fait, je pense que la russie a trout interet a la treve, l'ukraine aucun.
> 
> Si il y a une treve, les russes peuvent
> Reconstituer leur stock d'armes
> Fixer leurs positions(transhes, minage, blockaus, etc...)
> Faire tourner leurs hommes
> Grer leurs problmes politiques internes, et externes(avec les pays du blocs russes) en dlaissant l'ukraine
> Repartir en Afrique pour scuriser les relations qu'ils mettaient en place la bas.
> Profiter de la lassitude grandissante des pays de l'OTAN, qui ne voyant plus de bombes tomber peuvent recommencer  penser  leurs petits problmes.
> ...


L'Ukraine n'a pas de stock d'arme, elle dpend entirement des autres pays. Sauf que les autres pays n'ont pas des stocks illimits non plus et ne vont pas taper dans leurs stocks stratgiques. Ca serait quand mme assez drle que les US tapent dedans et qu'en 2023 quand ses stocks seront  sec la Chine dcide d'envahir Taiwan.

----------


## micka132

> Tous les autres points sont tous pour l'avantage des russes.


Mais ce n'est pas une liste objective, c'est toi qui en cris une avec ce qui te vient  l'esprit !

Par exemple :" Grer leurs problmes politiques internes, et externes(avec les pays du blocs russes) en dlaissant l'ukraine, Repartir en Afrique pour scuriser les relations qu'ils mettaient en place la bas.", tu crois que ce sont les mme personnes qui sont en charges de ce genre de sujet et d'tre sur le front en Ukraine?

Je t'accorde le "Fixer leurs positions(transhes, minage, blockaus, etc...)", mme si l aussi c'est dans les deux sens. Il y a tout le temps des offensives et contres offensives dans les guerres.

Quant  "Profiter de la lassitude grandissante des pays de l'OTAN, qui ne voyant plus de bombes tomber peuvent recommencer  penser  leurs petits problmes.", on ne s'entendra jamais l dessus, toi tu crois que nos dirigeants en ont sincrement quelque chose  faire que les bombes tombent ou pas. Il n'y a pas de lassitude, il y a seulement des intrts, ou des contraintes qui changent.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dans le monde Russe actuel, oui ce sont les mmes qui sont sur tous les fronts.

Parce que l'exercice du pouvoir se resserre, et la chasse aux traitres aussi, mais galement par manque de moyen.

https://www.lemonde.fr/international...1398_3210.html
Les pays de ce groupe commencent a raler parce que la russie n'est plus dispose en ce moment a jouer le gendarme entre eux et contre leur ennemis

Mais on peut aussi citer wagner qui a baiss ses effectifs du mali, pour aller renforcer la cible prioritaire en ukraine.



J'avais entendu il y a 1 ou 2 ans que quelque soit l'arme dont nous parlions, aucune, pas mme les tats unis, n'tait capable de mener 2 fronts en mme temps. Les systme de commandements ne sont pas prvu pour, et les moyens non plus.
La Russie ne fait pas exception  la rgle. Elle est rapidement repartie d'Afrique, car pas prioritaire. Elle temporise les autre sujets.

Si le front se stabilise pour 3 ou 4 mois en ukraine, ca leur laisserai l'occasion de repartir sur les autres fronts.

Et pour l'ide de consolider les positions, encore une fois ukraine et Russie ne sont pas dans les mme niveaux de satisfaction.

Si on garde la frontire tel qu'aujourd'hui, la Russie a "gagn" un cinquieme de l'ukraine. C'est clairement une dfaite pour l'ukraine.
Cette dernire n'a donc pas interet a fix les lignes de combats mais au contraire a les rendre mouvante en permanence pour viter la consolidation.

En revanche, pour la Russie, c'est l'inverse. Ils doivent consolider toutes les prises de terroitoire qui sont autant de victoire.

Aujourd'hui, si ils restent dans cette situation, les russes ont pris la moiti du littoral ukrainien, ils ont scuris l'accs terrestre  la crime et se sont empar de plusieurs points stratgiques (barrage et canaux d'alimentation en eau de la Crime.

Au passage il se sont nettement approch de la transnistrie pour la rendre accessible au prochain assaut.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais on peut aussi citer wagner qui a baiss ses effectifs du mali, pour aller renforcer la cible prioritaire en ukraine.


Pour soutenir les ambitions politiques du patron de Wagner, surtout. Quitte a utiliser des prisonniers comme chair  canon.




> Au passage il se sont nettement approch de la transnistrie pour la rendre accessible au prochain assaut.


Quel prochain assaut ? ils viennent de se faire jecter de kherson (en y laissant des tonnes de matos et plein d'appels), ils n'ont plus de positions  l'ouest du dniepr.

----------


## micka132

> https://www.lemonde.fr/international...1398_3210.html
> Les pays de ce groupe commencent a raler parce que la russie n'est plus dispose en ce moment a jouer le gendarme entre eux et contre leur ennemis


La remarque vient notamment de l'Armnie, qui s'est fait attaqu une semaine aprs un accord entre l'UE et son agresseur l'Azerbadjan, et auxquels Moscou ne peut pas rpondre.
Un heureux hasard!





> Si le front se stabilise pour 3 ou 4 mois en ukraine, ca leur laisserai l'occasion de repartir sur les autres fronts.


S'il y a un simple cessez le feu, les troupes resteront sur place.
Et les autres font, c'est 3 fois rien en rapport de ce qu'il y a en Ukraine.

2 petits thinkerview  (Pierre Conesa) qui ne fera de mal  personne sur la guerre de manire gnrale mais galement sur ce conflit en particulier

----------


## pmithrandir

Le prochain assaut qui arrivera imanquablement si la russie reste a cette place.
L'ukraine seule ne pourra pas rsister a l'arme russe entire dans 3 ou 4 ans. 
Et au lieu de faire 800km comme avant la guerre, il ne reste que 300km a parcourir et a securiser.

C'est trop peu pour ne pas runifier un territoire distant depuis 20 ans.

----------


## Gunny

> Le prochain assaut qui arrivera imanquablement si la russie reste a cette place.
> L'ukraine seule ne pourra pas rsister a l'arme russe entire dans 3 ou 4 ans. 
> Et au lieu de faire 800km comme avant la guerre, il ne reste que 300km a parcourir et a securiser.
> 
> C'est trop peu pour ne pas runifier un territoire distant depuis 20 ans.


C'est bien pour a que l'Ukraine n'acceptera aucune ngociation avant d'avoir regagn l'ensemble de son territoire. Ce serait du suicide  moyen terme.

----------


## micka132

> Le prochain assaut qui arrivera imanquablement si la russie reste a cette place.
> L'ukraine seule ne pourra pas rsister a l'arme russe entire dans 3 ou 4 ans. 
> Et au lieu de faire 800km comme avant la guerre, il ne reste que 300km a parcourir et a securiser.
> 
> C'est trop peu pour ne pas runifier un territoire distant depuis 20 ans.


Je te rappelle qu'ils taient  100/150 km de Kiev via la Bilorussie,  priori cette situation ne changera pas  l'issu du conflit (enfin j'espre sinon c'est que ca sera parti en vrille).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le prochain assaut qui arrivera imanquablement si la russie reste a cette place.
> L'ukraine seule ne pourra pas rsister a l'arme russe entire dans 3 ou 4 ans. 
> Et au lieu de faire 800km comme avant la guerre, il ne reste que 300km a parcourir et a securiser.
> 
> C'est trop peu pour ne pas runifier un territoire distant depuis 20 ans.


Je te trouve bien optimiste, pour le coup... Faudrait il encore que Poutine ait russi  conserver sa place, que l'arme russe ait russi  se ressaisir et  se rquiper (je te rappelle que les appels doivent se payer leur matos),  changer sa chaine de commandement et son organisation, et  entrainer suffisamment d'hommes motivs pour aller combattre dans une guerre qu'ils ne comprennent (et ne veulent) pas.

Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas faisable, hein...

----------


## Gunny

> Je te trouve bien optimiste, pour le coup... Faudrait il encore que Poutine ait russi  conserver sa place, que l'arme russe ait russi  se ressaisir et  se rquiper (je te rappelle que les appels doivent se payer leur matos),  changer sa chaine de commandement et son organisation, et  entrainer suffisamment d'hommes motivs pour aller combattre dans une guerre qu'ils ne comprennent (et ne veulent) pas.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas faisable, hein...


a ne sera pas facile mais honntement je ne ferais pas une croix dessus. Si Poutine est remplac, il y a des chances que ce soit quelqu'un d'encore plus dur (en Russie personne ne critique pourquoi ils sont en Ukraine -c'est illgal, certes-, par contre il y a du mcontentement sur la faon dont la guerre est mene). Le pire de la corruption peut probablement tre limin assez facilement, ce qui laisserait une arme plus fonctionnelle qu'actuellement, qui comportera beaucoup de vtrans. La Russie aura quelques annes pour en tirer les leons, possiblement avec une conomie  la relance s'ils signent un trait de paix reconnu internationalement. Pendant ce temps a ne sera pas extrmement difficile de faire tourner les usines de missiles et d'obus d'artillerie. On serait dans un cas trs similaire aux annes 30. LAllemagne post-1GM tait dans un tat bien pire que la Russie actuellement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Continuer  opposer le nuclaire  d'autres moyens de production d'nergie c'est ne pas tre une personne rationnelle et alerte sur les problmes en cours et  venir sur le sujet de la transition nergtique.


Je me suis mal exprim. Je n'oppose pas le nuclaire aux autres moyens de production d'nergie notamment l'olien et le photovoltaque, je dis que notre politique actuelle essentiellement "tout nuclaire" nous prive d'investir massivement dans ces technologies. 

Je ne suis pas contre la construction de quelques EPR, le temps de faire la jointure avec la production d'hydrogne notamment par lectrolyse qui permet de faire entrer l'olien et le photovoltaque dans la boucle du stockable, mais pas d'en faire l'essentiel de nos investissements faute de quoi la France sera encore  la ramasse sur ces technologies porteuses d'avenir qui rsolvent au passage bon nombre de problmes non ngligeables spcifiques au nuclaire. Bref je ne suis pas d'accord sur les priorits de notre gouvernement et des lobbies (cf Total lien prcdent), sans pour autant tre un anti nuclaire primaire. 

A savoir que les multinationales ont tout intrt  promouvoir la construction de super structures qu'elles sont les seules  pouvoir fabriquer et exploiter ce qui leur donne la quasi exclusivit de la production, c'est pour cela que je mettais en garde sur le poids des lobbies. 

A voir aussi si les autres pays comptent miser l'essentiel de leurs billes sur le nuclaire pour leur transition nergtique, cela nous permettrait de prendre un peu de recul par rapport au dbat franais qui semble dj clos avant mme d'tre ouvert.

Je pense que compte tenu du grand nombre de ses inconvnients, le nuclaire devrait tre complmentaire au reste mais pas retenu comme source principale de production  venir, car enfin tu oublies beaucoup de choses pour une personne rationnelle et alerte: tu oublies que nous devons importer la matire premire, tu oublies les prcdentes catastrophes nuclaires, tu oublies les dchets qui ne sont pas un petit problme, tu oublies le cot des dmantlements qui est systmatiquement sous-valu. 

Et de surcroit, pour en revenir  notre sujet, tu oublies que nos grosses centrales sont trs vulnrables et pourraient rendre inhabitables une bonne partie de nombreux dpartements franais en cas de guerre, ou d'attentats terroristes, sans compter que toute l'conomie serait  l'arrt. La guerre actuelle et l'instabilit gopolitique globale, nous montre  l'vidence que nous avons tout intrt  diversifier nos moyens de production pour les rendre moins vulnrables et moins dangereux en cas de destruction.

Bref au total, en tenant compte de tous ces inconvnients majeurs, plus le fait que cela nous prive d'investir massivement dans des technologies beaucoup plus souples et porteuses d'avenir, le "tout nuclaire" (surtout avec des grosses centrales) est selon moi une absurdit.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps construire beaucoup de petites centrales .. niveau scurit c'est pas top non plus. Impossible a auditer et a scuriser contre des petites attaques...

Et si on produit des fermes a hydrogne, ne recentralise t'on pas l'nergie galement?

Idalement il faudrait une nergie capte et stocke sur des petites surfaces autonomes et interdpendantes. On aurait alors la redondance et la rsilience parfaite.
Mais je ne vois pas ce qui peut offrir a en hiver.

L't, a la rigueur on pourrait compter sur un bon mix soleil batterie isolation...mais l'hiver je ne vois pas.

Je regarde pour moi et en autoconsommation on monte difficilement au dessus de 30%. a montre bien que c'est complexe ce systme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En mme temps construire beaucoup de petites centrales .. niveau scurit c'est pas top non plus. Impossible a auditer et a scuriser contre des petites attaques...


Dans mon ide cela resterait un complment, mme avec des petites je ne suis pas pour le "tout nuclaire" non plus. Mais en tous cas, en cas de problmes majeurs les dgts seraient plus contenus.




> Et si on produit des fermes a hydrogne, ne recentralise t'on pas l'nergie galement?


Il y a plusieurs moyens de stoker l'hydrogne, les bouteilles et il y aussi des tudes avances pour certains types de sous-sol et le stockage  grande chelle.




> Idalement il faudrait une nergie capte et stocke sur des petites surfaces autonomes et interdpendantes. On aurait alors la redondance et la rsilience parfaite.


Il existe dj des propositions pour les particuliers  base de panneaux solaires/bouteilles hydrogne, j'ai vu a dans un documentaire Arte. Cela permet de stocker l'nergie l't et l'hiver quand il fait beau pour redistribuer l'lectricit plus tard. Il me semble qu'ils utilisaient l'lectrolyse pour produire l'hydrogne mais il y a aussi cette technique assez avance. Et puis pour le stockage trs court terme il y a aussi a. Ce sont des exemples parmi tant d'autres, il y a beaucoup de recherches en cours dont un bon nombre qui sont trs prometteuses  l'tat de prototype. Je ne comprendrais pas que l'on engloutisse des sommes astronomiques dans des EPR  l'avenir incertain et avec tous leurs inconvnients, au dtriment de ces nouvelles technologies. Ce n'est pas parce que le tout nuclaire tait une solution raisonnable/acceptable par le pass qu'il l'est encore aujourd'hui.

----------


## Gunny

Les centrales nuclaires font partie des intrts vitaux de la France. Si elles sont attaques, il est probable que l'on rpondra avec des armes nuclaires (sans compter que la plupart de nos centrales sont situes prs des frontires, ce qui ne manquera pas de rameuter nos voisins). Mais ceci dit oui, l'avenir du rseau lectrique est dcentralis et le modle des gigantesques centrales est sur la sortie (au moins jusqu' l'arrive des racteurs  fusion, et encore).

----------


## micka132

> Je me suis mal exprim. Je n'oppose pas le nuclaire aux autres moyens de production d'nergie notamment l'olien et le photovoltaque, je dis que notre politique actuelle essentiellement "tout nuclaire" nous prive d'investir massivement dans ces technologies.


En 2012 le cout total estim du nuclaire tait de 228 milliards depuis 1950, soit  la louche 3.8 milliards par an.
https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...-euros.N167680 

A la mme poque en Allemagne, on parlait d'un futur cout de 1000 milliards sur 20 ans pour la "rvolution verte" => https://www.euractiv.fr/section/ener...iards-d-euros/

Pour revenir chez nous et pour demain :
Budget 2023 du ministre de la Transition nergtique : 19 milliards deuros.

Je ne vois pas comment tu peux dire que le nuclaire nous prive d'investir massivement dans l'olien ou le photolvotaques.

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour les lien vers les panneaux solaires a hydrogne. C'est assez intressant malgr les rendements assez bas de 15% et les difficults de stockage.

Pour le stockage d'eau chaude c'est a voir. On risque de revenir aux problmes de nos barrages  sec de cet t.

Mais en tout cas je pense que ces recherches ont bien plus de chance de succs sur le long terme que les grosses centrales.

Pour Micka, je pense que les cots estims du nucleaire franais sont souvent trs largement sous estims. En particulier les frais de dementellement qui sont souvent ignors alors qu'on voit avec Fukushima que c'est loin d'tre simple.
Les cots en 2021 taient de 26 milliard d'euros. Et il reste des cots  payer pendant encore 30 a 40 ans, stockage par exemple.
Et on a pas dpollu les forts, on ne compte pas les pertes conomiques mirobolantes de la non utilisation de rgions entires etc.

Le nuclaire quand a va bien, a cote dj cher... Mais quand a plante c'est vite hors de prix.

----------


## micka132

> Les cots en 2021 taient de 26 milliard d'euros.


 Source?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les centrales nuclaires font partie des intrts vitaux de la France. Si elles sont attaques, il est probable que l'on rpondra avec des armes nuclaires (sans compter que la plupart de nos centrales sont situes prs des frontires, ce qui ne manquera pas de rameuter nos voisins).


Oui l tu parles en cas de guerre, mais en cas d'attaque terroriste on fait quoi ? On n'est pas all bombarder la Belgique chez qui logeaient les terroristes suite aux attentats de Paris. Et puis dans tous les cas cela n'empcherait pas que nous aurions subit de trs gros dgts.

Je viens d'ouvrir un sujet pour parler des nergies renouvelables, du nuclaire et mme du choix  l'intrieur du nuclaire (EPR2 vs SMR). Cela nous vitera de faire trop de hors sujets dans les autres topics car cette discussion sur la transition nergtique risque de dborder un peu partout et est un sujet d'actualit. A vos plumes  :;):

----------


## Erviewthink

L pour l'instant c'est toi qui fait du hors sujet avec la promotion de ton topic. 

Pour en revenir avec le sujet, on parle de guerre et pas d'attaque terroriste a n'a rien  voir, de plus les centrales nuclaires sont gnralement loignes des villes sauf si tu me trouves une centrale dans le centre ville d'une ville en France. Le but d'une attaque terroriste c'est de faire le plus de victimes le plus rapidement possible, j'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques comment tu fais a en attaquant une centrale nuclaire,  part en balanant une bombe thermo/nuclaire dessus je vois pas comment.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Source?




https://lejournal.cnrs.fr/articles/f...econtamination

C'est 24 en fait.

----------


## Erviewthink

24 milliards pour enlever un lment radioactif d'une demi-vie de 30 ans quel gchis.

----------


## David_g

> 24 milliards pour enlever un lment radioactif d'une demi-vie de 30 ans quel gchis.


du mal  voir o est le gchis tu peux expliquer ?

----------


## Erviewthink

Dans 20 ans il ne restera que la moiti du csium 137 actif. De plus dans ton article ils disent que le riz cultiv dans ces zones n'en a pas absorb. Donc en gros ils ont gaspill 24 milliards pour rassurer des gens.

On se croirait en France. Je croyais que les japonais taient pragmatiques.

----------


## escartefigue

> Dans 20 ans il ne restera que la moiti du csium 137 actif. De plus dans ton article ils disent que le riz cultiv dans ces zones n'en a pas absorb. Donc en gros ils ont gaspill 24 milliards pour rassurer des gens.


L'article ne dit pas que le riz n'est pas contamin, mais qu'il l'est trs peu, ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose.
Les japonais consommant normment de riz, une contamination mme faible pourrait avoir des consquences importantes sur la dure.

Et cet article dit aussi :




> Les tudes avaient montr, en effet, que le radionuclide reprsentant le plus de risque pour la population, le csium 137  un isotope du csium , mis en quantit lors de l'accident *et dont on estime qu'il subsistera deux sicles dans l'environnement*


Par contre, il dit galement que les 24 milliards n'ont servi qu' dpolluer les champs cultivs et les jardins. Les forts situes en zones montagneuses qui reprsentent les 3/4 de la zone contamine ne l'ont pas t. C'est trop complexe et trop couteux...

Il faudrait donc normment plus d'argent pour dcontaminer l'ensemble de la zone  ::(:

----------


## Erviewthink

> L'article ne dit pas que le riz n'est pas contamin, mais qu'il l'est trs peu, ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose.
> Les japonais consommant normment de riz, une contamination mme faible pourrait avoir des consquences importantes sur la dure.
> 
> Et cet article dit aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre, il dit galement que les 24 milliards n'ont servi qu' dpolluer les champs cultivs et les jardins. Les forts situes en zones montagneuses qui reprsentent les 3/4 de la zone contamine ne l'ont pas t. C'est trop complexe et trop couteux...
> 
> Il faudrait donc normment plus d'argent pour dcontaminer l'ensemble de la zone


Du coup a sert  rien d'utiliser 24 milliards pour traiter 1/4 d'un problme qui sera rsolu de toute faon au bout de 60 ans.

----------


## escartefigue

Ca sert  rendre certaines zones de nouveau cultivables, c'est essentiel dans un pays comme le japon o l'essentiel du territoire est montagneux, les terres cultivables y sont trs rares et trs chres.

----------


## micka132

> https://lejournal.cnrs.fr/articles/f...econtamination
> 
> C'est 24 en fait.


Je n'avais pas compris que tu parlais du Japon. C'est un peu malhonnte de prendre en considration les accidents pour calculer le cout. Jamais tu ne vas comptabiliser les panneaux solaires dtruits par la grle, ou les dgts du froid sur les turbines olienne. Le cot par venement est certe minime en comparaison, mais sur la dure et le nombre...
Il faut nanmoins mentionner qu'en terme non conomique les accidents dans le nuclaire peuvent tre terribles, mais ca peut-tre le cas dans d'autre activit, notamment les barrages (https://www.tf1info.fr/environnement...i-2232038.html), ou pire les charbons/ptroles qui tue indirectement chaque anne des millions de personnes (pollution).

Pour en revenir au Fukushima, il faut aussi mentionner que le Tsunami a provoqu pour 150 milliards de dgts par ailleurs. 
https://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...ement%20nippon.

Je rappelle que le sujet initial c'est de prtendre qu'en France l'on ne mets pas assez d'argent dans le renouvelable en rapport de celui que l'on met dans le nuclaire, alors que factuellement on en mets bien plus que dans le nuclaire (aujourd'hui, je parle pas d'il y a 10 ou 20 ans).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il est crit 



> Les tudes avaient montr, en effet, que le radionuclide reprsentant le plus de risque pour la population, le csium 137  un isotope du csium , mis en quantit lors de l'accident et dont on estime qu'il subsistera *deux sicles* dans l'environnement





> Du coup a sert  rien d'utiliser 24 milliards pour traiter 1/4 d'un problme qui sera rsolu de toute faon au bout de 60 ans.


Et, chez toi, a fait 60 ans. C'est combien d'anne un sicle chez toi ? Non, parce qu'on m'avait parl de 100 ans, mais bon, c'tait il y a longtemps, du coup, maintenant... C'est peut-tre moins...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Erviewthink

Dans 50 ans la quantit de csium 137 aura t divise par 4 c'est dj pas mal. C'est pas parce qu'il en reste que c'est dangereux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et, chez toi, a fait 60 ans. C'est combien d'anne un sicle chez toi ? Non, parce qu'on m'avait parl de 100 ans, mais bon, c'tait il y a longtemps, du coup, maintenant... C'est peut-tre moins...


La question que je me pose, c'est combien a fera en becquerels. Non parce que absolument tout est radioactif. Les rayons du soleil sont un rayonnement contenant ceux mis par les isotopes issus des racteurs (la quantit et la concentration change un peu par rapport  ce qu'on chope quand on va  la plage j'avoue  ::mrgreen:: ). Ce qu'on mange est radioactif. Notre corps est radioactif. Du coup,  quel point ce csium 137, aprs un division par 4 de sa quantit, et le fait qu'il ait t tal sur une trs grande surface, reprsente un danger pour la sant ? (vraie question, hein)

Accessoirement, si le gvt ne se bouge pas le c*l pour dvelopper les nergies renouvelables, on va vraiment devoir construire des nouveaux racteurs. Comment a c'est peut tre voulu ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Retour a l'Ukraine : du coup, on leur livre des gnrateurs de secours (genre ceux d'EDF j'imagine). Ca va rpartir la production d'lectricit sur le territoire (et comme ils sont plus petits, il sont plus compliqus  atteindre par les missiles russes)

----------


## Erviewthink

C'est bien pour a que relcher de l'eau radioactive au milieu de la mer ce n'est pas dangereux et ils l'ont fait car c'est dilu dans une masse norme.

https://laradioactivite.com/le-phenomene/cesium137




> Effets sanitaires  Absorb par lhomme, le csium se rpartit dans les muscles. Sa priode biologique est de 100 jours, laps de temps au bout duquel il est limin de lorganisme. *Cette limination relativement rapide rduit sa nocivit*. Elle signifie quun noyau de csium-137 seulement sur 160 absorbs se dsintgre dans le corps humain. La dcroissance du csium-137 dans le corps humain est donc beaucoup plus rapide que la dcroissance radioactive naturelle dont la priode est de 30 ans.


Bref n'achetez jamais un compteur geiger vous risqueriez d'tre surpris.

Le jour o on ne les aidera plus, car a va arriver, je n'ai pas envie de finir clodo pour aider les ukrainiens perso, chacun ses problmes, on aura tout fait pour rien. Ils ne rembourseront jamais car ils n'existeront plus. Les us peuvent se le permettre car c'est un pays dvelopp mais nous pays communiste qui vivons au dessus de nos moyens ce n'est pas la mme.

----------


## escartefigue

Je n'ai pas de compteur geiger, par contre j'ai un trollmtre dont l'aiguille est calle depuis peu sur la valeur max !

----------


## Jon Shannow

HA ! On a le mme alors...  :8-):

----------


## Erviewthink

> Je n'ai pas de compteur geiger, par contre j'ai un trollmtre dont l'aiguille est calle depuis peu sur la valeur max !


Quand une personne n'est pas d'accord avec vous on est categoris de troll ou complotiste.

Je ne sais pas d'o vient cette manie de mettre les gens dans des cases, on se croirait en Chine avec le crdit social.

----------


## escartefigue

> Les us peuvent se le permettre car c'est un pays dvelopp mais *nous pays communiste* qui vivons au dessus de nos moyens ce n'est pas la mme.





> *on se croirait en Chine* avec le crdit social.


C'est cohrent  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand une personne n'est pas d'accord avec vous on est categoris de troll ou complotiste.


C'est surtout le ton agressif et le manque de cohrence de certains de tes arguments ou remarques qui te mettent dans cette catgorie.

----------


## Erviewthink

Premirement le ton agressif sur le l'crit a veut tout et rien dire, c'est ton interprtation et ta susceptibilit qui entrent en jeu. 

Deuximement sur la cohrence de mes propos  part des moins ou des rponses  ct je n'ai vu aucun commentaire intelligible sur ce que je dis, sans doute parce que vous tes au dessus de a  ::roll::  ou ..... ou que vous n'avez aucun argument  ::aie:: .

Pour finir ce n'est pas parce vous n'aimez pas qu'on vous contredise qu'on a forcment tort sur ce qu'on dit, vous n'aimez juste pas tre contredits, mais je n'en ai cure comme le disait mon arrire arrire arrire grand pre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je peux essayer de te rpondre si tu veux.

24 milliard, ce n'est pas une grosse somme si on la compare a l'incapacit a habiter, produire et bnficier d'une zone du Japon pendant 30 ans.
Imagine juste une ville de 150 000 personnes  avec 100 000 habitations  200 000 euros en moyenne. On est dj a 20 milliard d'euros et on ne parle que des acquis immobiliers.
On peut ajouter  cela les usines, ma production des terres, etc... Des choses non dplaable. Sur 30 ans on sera plus prt des 200 milliard de cots que des 24. Sans compter qu'une des missions a Fukushima tait de contenir le problme pour ne pas tendre cette zone.

Maintenant pour l'ide de rejeter des dchets dans l'eau en se fiant a son immensit, c'est exactement l'ide derrire le rejet des ordures dans l'ocan. Avec les consquences comme les continents de plastiques qui taient inenvisageable il y a 30 ans. Comment imaginer que l'on puisse rejeter sans consquences des eaux radioactives dans l'ocan. On va forcment crer des mutations animales  minima sur les zones de largage.

Enfin sur l'Ukraine la France et l'Europe pouvait parier sur la dfaite et laisser faire poutine. Effectivement le pays aurait t Russe aujourd'hui.
La Moldavie le serait peut tre aussi ainsi que la Bilorussie.

Mais vu le caractre de la personne, je suis plutt rassur que d'autres pays nous serve de zone tampon.

Au passage la Russie est en train de subir un dclassement dans le monde sans prcdent, ce qui pourra servir de srieux avertissement  tous les rgimes autoritaires qui ont envie de dclencher une guerre.
La retenue de la Chine envers Taiwan est srement lie  cela. 
De plus les troll pro russes nous font des vacances et c'est assez apprciable.

Alors oui le mur de la guerre froide est en train de se recrer, mais je pense que j'arriverai trs bien a vivre dans ces conditions. Je pense que cela pourrait mme aider  rapatrier nombre d'activits vers l'Europe et les savoirs faire qui vont avec.

Et quand l'insouciance s'vanouit on pense aussi un peu plus a long terme. Si je ne sais pas si dans 3 ans mon pays aura les moyens d'acheter des perceuses, j'en achte une qui va tenir le coup.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Je rponds une dernire fois ici sur les EnR.




> Je rappelle que le sujet initial c'est de prtendre qu'en France l'on ne mets pas assez d'argent dans le renouvelable en rapport de celui que l'on met dans le nuclaire, alors que factuellement on en mets bien plus que dans le nuclaire (aujourd'hui, je parle pas d'il y a 10 ou 20 ans).


Oui enfin le sujet initial c'est la crise en Ukraine  ::lol::  

Tu m'as mal compris, peut-tre tu as pris la discussion en route et il est vrai que mon message n'est pas clair. Je doute que l'on mette suffisamment d'argent dans les  renouvelables puisque nous n'avons pas tenu nos objectifs et condamns pour cela. C'est ce que j'explique dans l'introduction de ce sujet sur l'nergie du futur.

Concernant le nuclaire actuel je ne sais pas combien cote les rnovations actuelles mais a doit chiffrer pas mal. Mais bon ce n'tait pas le sujet. Mon inquitude c'est qu'en tenant compte du fait que nous n'avons pas tenus nos objectifs dans les EnR d'une part, et le discours ambiant actuel trs pro nuclaire d'autre part, il y a des risques non ngligeables que malgr toutes les promesses concernant le dveloppement des EnR, nous poursuivions sur la lance du sous-investissement dans ce domaine pour aller in fine vers le tout nuclaire. La demande de Total pourrait tre une mise en condition, un ballon d'essai. Bref ici comme ailleurs, je m'attends au pire avec Macron et je suis rarement du, d'autant plus qu'il est trs permable aux lobbies. Croisons les doigts pour que les nouvelles promesses EnR soient enfin tenues. 





> Premirement le ton agressif sur le l'crit a veut tout et rien dire, c'est ton interprtation et ta susceptibilit qui entrent en jeu. 
> Deuximement sur la cohrence de mes propos  part des moins ou des rponses  ct je n'ai vu aucun commentaire intelligible sur ce que je dis, sans doute parce que vous tes au dessus de a ou ..... ou que vous n'avez aucun argument .
> 
> Pour finir ce n'est pas parce vous n'aimez pas qu'on vous contredise qu'on a forcment tort sur ce qu'on dit, vous n'aimez juste pas tre contredits, mais je n'en ai cure comme le disait mon arrire arrire arrire grand pre.


Nous n'avons pas toujours le temps de rpondre  ce qui nous semble totalement  l'ouest. Quand on part de trop loin on se dit qu'une rponse rapide serait peine perdue. Mais bon j'ai pris la peine de te rpondre en dtail ici. Symptmes, diagnostic et ordonnance, tout y est. Bon il y a un peu d'humour, hein.


Concernant l'Ukraine, j'entendais sur France Inter la prsidente de la commission Europenne parler de la constitution d'un nouveau tribunal spcial pour juger les crimes de la Russie. 

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, efficacit relle ou relative ou dclaration de plus pour masquer l'impuissance de l'Europe ?

A noter que l'article de Libration mentionne encore en dernire ligne :



> Plus de 20 000 civils et plus de 100 000 militaires ukrainiens ont t tus depuis le dbut de linvasion de lUkraine en fvrier, a dclar la cheffe de lexcutif europen.


Cette information (selon France Inter) a soi-disant t retire de la dclaration officielle de la prsidente de l'UE. Secret de guerre pour les Ukrainiens... possible que la dclaration finale soit modifie pour tenir compte de cette premire indiscrtion sans totalement se ddire. Enfin bref on est quand mme x 10 par rapport aux dclarations Ukrainiennes de fin septembre. Au pire selon les sources occidentales cela pourrait tre  peu prs du mme niveau ct Russe. Peut-tre aussi le chiffre Ukrainien a t sur estim pour donner plus d'impact  la ncessit de crer un nouveau tribunal spcial russe (mon hypothse optimiste).

Enfin selon de nombreux commentateurs il est probable qu'il y ait eu au minimum au moins autant de militaires tus ct Ukrainien que ct Russe. De sorte qu' ce compte l ils voient mal comment les Ukrainiens pourraient s'en sortir,  moins d'un soulvement interne en Russie.

----------


## Gunny

> Concernant l'Ukraine, j'entendais sur France Inter la prsidente de la commission Europenne parler de la constitution d'un nouveau tribunal spcial pour juger les crimes de la Russie. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, efficacit relle ou relative ou dclaration de plus pour masquer l'impuissance de l'Europe ?
> 
> A noter que l'article de Libration mentionne encore en dernire ligne :
> 
> Cette information (selon France Inter) a soi-disant t retire de la dclaration officielle de la prsidente de l'UE. Secret de guerre pour les Ukrainiens... possible que la dclaration finale soit modifie pour tenir compte de cette premire indiscrtion sans totalement se ddire. Enfin bref on est quand mme x 10 par rapport aux dclarations Ukrainiennes de fin septembre. Au pire selon les sources occidentales cela pourrait tre  peu prs du mme niveau ct Russe. Peut-tre aussi le chiffre Ukrainien a t sur estim pour donner plus d'impact  la ncessit de crer un nouveau tribunal spcial russe (mon hypothse optimiste).
> 
> Enfin selon de nombreux commentateurs il est probable qu'il y ait eu au minimum au moins autant de militaires tus ct Ukrainien que ct Russe. De sorte qu' ce compte l ils voient mal comment les Ukrainiens pourraient s'en sortir,  moins d'un soulvement interne en Russie.


Il y a aussi une diffrence entre le nombre de pertes et le nombre de morts. Les pertes incluent les morts, les blesss, les disparus et les prisonniers. Or il y a souvent confusion.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Je peux essayer de te rpondre si tu veux.
> 
> 24 milliard, ce n'est pas une grosse somme si on la compare a l'incapacit a habiter, produire et bnficier d'une zone du Japon pendant 30 ans.
> Imagine juste une ville de 150 000 personnes  avec 100 000 habitations  200 000 euros en moyenne. On est dj a 20 milliard d'euros et on ne parle que des acquis immobiliers.
> On peut ajouter  cela les usines, ma production des terres, etc... Des choses non dplaable. Sur 30 ans on sera plus prt des 200 milliard de cots que des 24. Sans compter qu'une des missions a Fukushima tait de contenir le problme pour ne pas tendre cette zone.
> 
> Maintenant pour l'ide de rejeter des dchets dans l'eau en se fiant a son immensit, c'est exactement l'ide derrire le rejet des ordures dans l'ocan. Avec les consquences comme les continents de plastiques qui taient inenvisageable il y a 30 ans. Comment imaginer que l'on puisse rejeter sans consquences des eaux radioactives dans l'ocan. On va forcment crer des mutations animales  minima sur les zones de largage.


Tu peux pas comparer des dchets plastiques  de l'eau irradie fin je sais pas  un moment il faut tre honnte. Encore une fois sort un compteur geiger tu verras que la radioactivit est naturelle. C'est pas parce que tu vas avoir quelques poissons irradis que c'est la fin du monde. 

De plus j'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait a systmatiquement, comme c'est fait dans certains pays, c'est pas comme si il y avait un Fukushima par semaine non plus,  un moment il faut rester honnte et lucide dans ses propos.

T'en parles comme si c'tait Tchernobyl  un moment il savoir raison garder. Les japonais sont traumatiss par le nuclaire on se demande  cause de qui d'ailleurs  ::roll:: .





> Enfin sur l'Ukraine la France et l'Europe pouvait parier sur la dfaite et laisser faire poutine. Effectivement le pays aurait t Russe aujourd'hui.
> La Moldavie le serait peut tre aussi ainsi que la Bilorussie.
> 
> Mais vu le caractre de la personne, je suis plutt rassur que d'autres pays nous serve de zone tampon.
> 
> Au passage la Russie est en train de subir un dclassement dans le monde sans prcdent, ce qui pourra servir de srieux avertissement  tous les rgimes autoritaires qui ont envie de dclencher une guerre.
> La retenue de la Chine envers Taiwan est srement lie  cela. 
> De plus les troll pro russes nous font des vacances et c'est assez apprciable.
> 
> ...


La Russie va et ira trs bien, ils ont des matires premires que nous n'avons pas et ils ont des perspectives que nous n'avons pas, fonte du permafrost, ouverture des mers arctiques avec le rchauffement climatique. Et ils le savent, le rchauffement climatique est une aubaine pour eux, c'est bien pour a qu'ils peuvent se permettre de se mettre  dos la communaut internationale. 

La retenue de la Chine c'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas d'exprience militaire pour un dbarquement sur une le et qu'ils ont besoin de nos marchs pour soutenir leur croissance, c'est un pays qui voit au temps long, ils ne vont pas se prcipiter alors qu'ils ont le temps. Tu crois qu'il se passera quoi quand on aura vir toutes nos industries de l bas ?  ::ptdr::

----------

